# Le MacBook est arriv ! [16 mai 2006]



## fablorenzo (16 Mai 2006)

youhou,,ça sent le macbook...


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

je viens de cacher ma CB


----------



## Alex6 (16 Mai 2006)

Alors alors?
Il arrive ce macbook?
Certains doivent avoir le coeur qui s'emballe !


----------



## Dramis (16 Mai 2006)

Ou une mighty mouse bluetooth ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

l'applestore US est toujours ouvert ....


----------



## manustyle (16 Mai 2006)

Et voilà ça va encore donner des envies, créer des jaloux


----------



## Alex6 (16 Mai 2006)

On va faire des envieux ... :rateau:


----------



## fablorenzo (16 Mai 2006)

Père Steve qui êtes sur ce forum,sortez nous un 'tibook noir,léger,fin,autonome...et pas cher...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

Aujourd hui, sortie du MacBook AZERTY .....


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

mer** ma touche R est morte a force de pomme +r


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

fablorenzo a dit:
			
		

> Père Steve qui êtes sur ce forum,sortez nous un 'tibook noir,léger,fin,autonome...et pas cher...



Oublie !!


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

Tout les apple-store sont fermés à part celui des US !!
On attend plus que le signal des Américains !!


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oublie !!




c'est clair petit leger puissant etc ne sonne pas super bien avec pas chere !!


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi le store US est ouvert ?

ça pue la grosse désillusion pour certain ça :mouais:


----------



## woulf (16 Mai 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà ça va encore donner des envies, créer des jaloux



Et des râleurs qui pesteront contre, au hasard... la carte graphique, la taille du disque dur, ou autres


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi le store US est ouvert ?
> 
> ça pue la grosse désillusion pour certain ça :mouais:




le store us ferme toujours plus tard et ouvre le premier mais la c'est long bon ca vient?


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pour continuer à vendre des popod pendant qu'il peut encore



ça c'est de la créativité   !!!


----------



## jugnin (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de cacher ma CB



Moi j'ai eu la chance de la perdre samedi, je suis donc à l'abri de toute pulsion incontrôlée.


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

Toujours rien du coté des US :hein:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

Moi je parie sur la fermeture du store US à 4h30 heure de Cupertino


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

je pense que vous devriez écrir deux fois chacun de vos messages, dans les deux fils dédiés à vos soudains frétillement d'imagination


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Moi je parie sur la fermeture du store US à 4h30 heure de Cupertino



je marche avec toi


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2006)

IL y a une autre fil sur cette fermeture dans le forum vous êtres ici.
Mais ce ne sera pas les macbooks.
Selon Supermoquette: l'anniversaire des Xserves......


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pense que vous devriez écrir deux fois chacun de vos messages, dans les deux fils dédiés à vos soudains frétillement d'imagination



On se chauffe avant la coupe du monde


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

et si ils faisaient juste une petite modif comme rajouter un petit plus sur le site (comme le coup des drapeaux a cote du menu deroulant en bas de la page, la ou on choisit l'applestore) ??

edit : ca serait balo quand meme ...


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> et si ils faisaient juste une petite modif comme rajouter un petit plus sur le site (comme le coup des drapeaux a cote du menu deroulant en bas de la page, la ou on choisit l'applestore) ??


tu crois qu'ils vont rajouter un compteur ?   

ou un "too cool for IE" peut etre ...


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> et si ils faisaient juste une petite modif comme rajouter un petit plus sur le site (comme le coup des drapeaux a cote du menu deroulant en bas de la page, la ou on choisit l'applestore) ??
> 
> edit : ca serait balo quand meme ...




tu imagine meme pas les macusers qui craque a cause de tes derniers mots


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu crois qu'ils vont rajouter un compteur ?
> 
> ou un "too cool for IE" peut etre ...


 
moi j'prefere pas trop y croire parce que (a) j ai deja mon PB, et (b) j'y crois pas ..   d'un cote le coup des drapeaux ils l'ont vraiment fait ..


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pense que vous devriez écrir deux fois chacun de vos messages, dans les deux fils dédiés à vos soudains frétillement d'imagination


Oui, et un troisième sur les news du site :rateau:


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

et bien ce store US ne veut pas fermer sniff :hein:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Moi je parie sur la fermeture du store US à 4h30 heure de Cupertino


Bon ben alors il fermera à 4h45

ou peut-être jamais!  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

et voila, ca fretille, ca fretille, ca tourne autour du bout de mais et du rapala et pof ca mord et c'est dans l'assiette ... z'etes comme des carpes toujours trop pressees ... c marrant quand on est pecheurs .. mais pas pour les carpes ..

edit : c'qu'j'veux juste dire c'est qu'a trop y croire ben .. PANNNNN

edit 2 : et merde c'est toujours pas clair, si on pouvait m'aider a dire ce que je pense .. merci ;-D


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> et voila, ca fretille, ca fretille, ca tourne autour du bout de mais et du rapala et pof ca mord et c'est dans l'assiette ... z'etes comme des carpes toujours trop pressees ... c marrant quand on est pecheurs .. mais pas pour les carpes ..
> 
> edit : c'qu'j'veux juste dire c'est qu'a trop y croire ben .. PANNNNN
> 
> edit 2 : et merde c'est toujours pas clair, si on pouvait m'aider a dire ce que je pense .. merci ;-D




bhin a trop vouloir d'une chocolat de la grand mère on risque de lui en vouloir si elle nous donne un BN :mouais:  
je pense que ca va la non?


----------



## Aerochris (16 Mai 2006)

Store US fermé!!!


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

Store us Closed c'est partie mon KIKI   

Bien joué AEROCHRIS gr....


----------



## Alex6 (16 Mai 2006)

Store US fermée

Edith : grilled par 2 fois


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Store US fermé!!!


Puré, avec 17 minutes de retard!
Il était temps.


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mai 2006)

Tout ça pour ajouter un ipod shuffle de 256Mo


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

Hallelujah

edit : 27 personnes sur le fil  ... le pouvoir du Jobs


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Hallelujah


 
Un peu tôt, non?


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Un peu tôt, non?



Non le repas est servi  
Faudrait pas oublier de manger


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

Wouaa bientot une nouvelle housse pour iPod      :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Un peu tôt, non?


vu la future nouvelle qui va tomber, je sens que ca va etre l'apocalypse ...


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour ajouter un ipod shuffle de 256Mo


Toi t'es mort  

edit: Paradise aussi


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

Non ! un chiffon pour nettoyer l'écran de mon MBP


----------



## houlala63 (16 Mai 2006)

Même que ce sera des Ichaussons !!!


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> vu la future nouvelle qui va tomber, je sens que ca va etre l'apocalypse ...



je sais pas pourquoi je moi aussi je sent ca trop beau pour être vrai donc énorme crainte la dessus


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

une toute nouvelle touche "R" peut-être


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mai 2006)

A mon avis, c'est pour ajouter un accessoire pour les iPods, du genre: cable USB maintenant disponible en 2 longueurs différentes.:rateau:


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2006)

De beaux Xserves intel à 4000 euros.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Non ! un chiffon pour nettoyer l'écran de mon MBP


en parlant de chiffon, nettoyer un truc avec un chiffon sale, ca nettoie ou pas ??


----------



## houlala63 (16 Mai 2006)

Zut Trop lent !!!!

Ca post toutes les minutes.
Z' etes stréssés ou quoi !:rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (16 Mai 2006)

En tout cas, ce thread n'a jamais aussi bien marché 






edit: mais vous postez toutes les secondes !!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, ce thread n'a jamais aussi bien marché
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
'tain j'suis pas d'dans .......


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

En fait, Creative a gagné son procès. Apple retire ses Ipod et ne laisse plus que le Shuffle en vente.


----------



## Aerochris (16 Mai 2006)

Bon il est fermé, c'est bien mais.... c'est quand qu'il ouvre maintenant?????


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Bon il est fermé, c'est bien mais.... c'est quand qu'il ouvre maintenant?????




doucement malheureux c'est steve lui même devant sont iMac qui met a jours il met du temps


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

alors alors?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> doucement malheureux c'est steve lui même devant sont iMac qui met a jours il met du temps


Il le fait depuis son nouveau Macbook, dont la carte mère vient de griller


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> alors alors?




ce que j'adore avec toi Unam c'est que t'arrive toujours à l'heure


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> alors alors?


on l'a toujours dit que le copier coller sur mac c'est mal foutu .......


----------



## Aerochris (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> doucement malheureux c'est steve lui même devant sont iMac qui met a jours il met du temps



MDR qui te dit qu'il ne met pas à jour devant son Macbook?  

edit : grilled par un bouc_en_kilt....


----------



## Aerochris (16 Mai 2006)

4 messages simultanés à 13h57... c'est pire qu'au Bar là!!!


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> ce que j'adore avec toi Unam c'est que t'arrive toujours à l'heure


"avant l'heure, c'est pas l'heure... après l'heure, c'est plus l'heure" :love:

& au fait... c'est toujours UnAm hein  



bon allez, jvais appeler Steve, ils se sont encore fait pirater le Store


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> 4 messages simultanés à 13h57... c'est pire qu'au Bar là!!!




attention ce mots "BAR" est interdit en ce moment sur macG


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> 4 messages simultanés à 13h57... c'est pire qu'au Bar là!!!


non c'est le bug de 14h ... :mouais:


----------



## Aerochris (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> attention ce mots "BAR" est interdit en ce moment sur macG



pourquoi? le BAR pousse au BAN? .......

bon je vais voir si le store est ouvert ca vaut mieux.....


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais voir si le store est ouvert ca vaut mieux.....


alors alors?


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> "avant l'heure, c'est pas l'heure... après l'heure, c'est plus l'heure" :love:
> 
> & au fait... c'est toujours UnAm hein
> 
> ...




j'adore t'es tout choux :love:


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> j'adore t'es tout choux :love:


euh... :rose: t'es off topic là


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2006)

toujours closed:affraid:


----------



## Aerochris (16 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> alors alors?



Non non toujours fermé


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Non non toujours fermé


et la ???????


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

:hein: :hein: :mouais: 

pire que des gosses :bebe:


----------



## Aerochris (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> et la ???????



pareil...:rateau:


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> euh... :rose: t'es off topic là




tinkiet je craque c'est normal  :afraid: :affraid:




Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 42 (25 membre(s) et 17 invité(s))


----------



## iDiot (16 Mai 2006)

Bon, tout le monde va se prendre un petit Valium  


_Préparé aussi un ou deux petit anti-dépresseur au cas ou.. _  


Y a vraiment pas moyen de bosser avec ça... pour une fois que je m'y met sérieux


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> tinkiet je craque c'est normal  :afraid: :affraid:


mouarf, suis déçu


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Y a vraiment pas moyen de bosser avec ça... pour une fois que je m'y met sérieux


 
genre ....


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tout le monde va se prendre un petit Valium
> 
> 
> _Préparé aussi un ou deux petit anti-dépresseur au cas ou.. _
> ...


je sais!!! en fait ils vont sortir l'iPhone :love:


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2006)

Plus De Calmants / Dieu De La Biere Aide Moi !!


----------



## moPod (16 Mai 2006)

je sens que certains vont mourir de stress avant que les store réouvre...!

JE PREVIENS TOUT LE MONDE : SI IL Y A MACBOOK, IL Y A AURA SUREMENT MON MACBOOK PRO A VENDRE, ALORS SI CA VA INTERESSE 

héhé...moPod+


----------



## akhinoam (16 Mai 2006)

MACBOOK PLEASE! Je n'en puis plus d'attendre


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mai 2006)

Impatience, quand tu nous tiens :rose:


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

vous venez de décourager un ami pécéiste de passer sur mac ... en vous lisant il a eu peur


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> JE PREVIENS TOUT LE MONDE : SI IL Y A MACBOOK, IL Y A AURA SUREMENT MON MACBOOK PRO A VENDRE, ALORS SI CA VA INTERESSE


 
consommateur va ....... apres avoir essuye les platres du MBP tu vas essuye ceux du MB ... pas peur ? :rose:


----------



## Aerochris (16 Mai 2006)

En général il ouvre a quelle heure? parceque si c'est vers 19h ca sert a rien que je réactualise toutes les 5s moi:hein: :hein:


----------



## r0m1 (16 Mai 2006)

54 utilisateurs !!!!!!   

Combien de dépressions en cas de fausse nouvelle


----------



## iDiot (16 Mai 2006)

Dingue... 


Je dois pisser, et ça fait 10 minutes que je me retiens...

Je suis con quand même... allé j'y vais vite fait  










_Vous commencez pas sans moi hein_


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mai 2006)

&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r
&#63743;r


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

bon allez, j'la'fais :

APPLE STORES REOUVVVEEERRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSS


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

1 heure que le store est fermé !!

Ils vont mettre quoi ? des pelles à neige ??


----------



## semheis (16 Mai 2006)

Ca fait 12 minutes que je suis censé être en réunion T_T


----------



## Yip (16 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> 54 utilisateurs !!!!!!
> 
> Combien de dépressions en cas de fausse nouvelle





Plus de 300 sur MacBidouille...


----------



## jugnin (16 Mai 2006)

Apple Store a dit:
			
		

> We are busy updating the store for you and will be back within the hour.



ça fait plus d'une heure, je leur colle un procès.

Enfin on peut s'arranger, un p'tit macbook et on n'en parle plus ?


----------



## akhinoam (16 Mai 2006)

Un Mac Mini portable et un iPod de salon... :bebe:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 1 heure que le store est fermé !!
> 
> Ils vont mettre quoi ? des pelles à neige ??


 
Moi qui gardait mon jus de raisin pour la fin du boulot ben j'vais l'ouvrir maintenant .. faut qu'j'm'hydrate


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Plus de 300 sur MacBidouille...



Leur serveur a pas encore rendu l'âme ?? 

Edit: si


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

z'etes des malades !!!  
Je m'absente 5 min et hop 3 pages à lire !!

Et tout ca pour quoi ?? Je vous le demande !


----------



## Aerochris (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 1 heure que le store est fermé !!
> 
> Ils vont mettre quoi ? des pelles à neige ??



Non seulement 30min pour le store US


----------



## fredintosh (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 1 heure que le store est fermé !!
> 
> Ils vont mettre quoi ? des pelles à neige ??


C'est parce que l'Apple Store est fait maintenant avec iWeb que ça prend du temps à mettre à jour !  

(ok, je l'avais déjà faite, celle là, mais je n'ai pas pu résister, et je sens que l'atmosphère a besoin d'être un peu détendue)


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> ça fait plus d'une heure, je leur colle un procès.
> 
> Enfin on peut s'arranger, un p'tit macbook et on n'en parle plus ?


 
erreur le store US ca fait pas longtemps qu'il est closed .......


----------



## Alex6 (16 Mai 2006)

Les serveurs macbidouille ont sauté, c'est surchargé, il n'y a plus d'accès


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mai 2006)

&#63743;R again


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Les serveurs macbidouille ont sauté, c'est surchargé, il n'y a plus d'accès


mais non.


----------



## PinkTurtle (16 Mai 2006)

Allez, on se depeche de faire les modifs, et on rouvre ce store  
pleazzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

mais puisse que jvous dit qu'il se sont encore fait hacker!


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

le store us est closed depuis 13h46 heure fr


----------



## Aerochris (16 Mai 2006)

vous inquietez pas je s'occupe de tout!! dés qu'il est ouvert je postttttttttttt


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

1er mouvement de panique sur le net !!!
Haaa ! le comportement des foules !


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Plus De Calmants / Dieu De La Biere Aide Moi !!


calme toi, je suis là


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

vous croyez que macbidouille ils sont sur un serveur mutualise ??


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

Depuis 30 minutes, quoi


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mai 2006)

F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5
(Je suis sur mon PC au taf..  )


----------



## iDiot (16 Mai 2006)

Ils le font exprès, j'en suis sûr


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mai 2006)

Ce qui est dingue c'est que Mac4ever ne se soit toujours pas mis en mode "alternatif" :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5
> (Je suis sur mon PC au taf..  )


 
merci, moi aussi ...


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5-F5
> (Je suis sur mon PC au taf..  )


Chez moi ça ouvre grapher...


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

> Forums MacBidouille
> 
> Message des forums
> 
> ...



:mouais:


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ils le font exprès, j'en suis sûr



c'est vrai il ont que ca à faire   


Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 69 (42 membre(s) et 27 invité(s))


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ça ouvre grapher...


et pour le son tu fais comment ?????


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> vous croyez que macbidouille ils sont sur un serveur mutualise ??


apparemment 
mais allez... Steve!!


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Tout ça pour une Migthy Mouse sans fil...











Nan je déconne... 

@+
iota


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> et pour le son tu fais comment ?????


quand il parle de F5, c'est en fait "fn"+"F5"...
mais stop le HS plz


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

ça va bientot faire une heure non ?


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 74 (45 membre(s) et 29 invité(s))


il y a des frustré de macBidouille qui nous ont rejoint


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> apparemment
> mais allez... Steve!!


 vous allez voir que c'est 10.4.7 qui fout le bordel ...


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> et pour le son tu fais comment ?????


Ben avec les touches dédiées  :mouais:

@ savoir F17, F18 et F19!


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour une Migthy Mouse sans fil...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


faut pas jouer comme ça... il y a une bouteille d'eau à côté de mon powerbook... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Pfioou !!!!!!!! 71 sur cette discution !!!!!


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> vous croyez que macbidouille ils sont sur un serveur mutualise ??


Oui, et macG sur Xserve !
Un fois de plus, les Xserves démontre leur potentiel !!!

Et comme c'est leur aniv ... :love:


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

5 réponses en une minute... les records sont battus... ><


----------



## akhinoam (16 Mai 2006)

Quelqu'un aurait du Lexomil ?


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

wow un nouveau shuffle


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Hé hé , ça avance trop vite, on sera a 20 pages avant la réouverture du store 


83 personnes maintenant !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben avec les touches dédiées  :mouais:
> 
> @ savoir F17, F18 et F19!


ah t'es sur un fixe ... :rateau:  autant pour moi


----------



## naas (16 Mai 2006)

fait hiech la page http://www.apple.com/macbook n'indique rien


----------



## houlala63 (16 Mai 2006)

J'ai droit a un (no picture) dans un cadre noir sur la page d'acceuil apple.com


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mai 2006)

ça enfle, ça enfle...


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 74 (45 membre(s) et 29 invité(s))
> 
> 
> il y a des frustré de macBidouille qui nous ont rejoint



Benjamin a eu raison de fermer le bar, on a de la bande passante en réserve ...


----------



## Sardequin (16 Mai 2006)

Moins de monde ici, mais au moins c'est ouvert ... Contrairement aux Apple Store !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

y a F19 sur un fixe ?


----------



## PinkTurtle (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ah t'es sur un fixe ... :rateau:  autant pour moi



et surtout il est sur un PC, d'ou F5 pour le rafraichissement ^^


----------



## moPod (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> consommateur va ....... apres avoir essuye les platres du MBP tu vas essuye ceux du MB ... pas peur ? :rose:



Non, j'ai peut être eu le ptits bruits du début mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre...et puis, faut bien qu'il y ai des gens pour acheter les rev. A !

Non mais !

Et puis je fais ce que je zeux veux 

moPod+


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

houlala63 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai droit a un (no picture) dans un cadre noir sur la page d'acceuil apple.com


t'en as de la chance... jme tape toujours le guignol qui danse avec un iPod


----------



## jp_magnin (16 Mai 2006)

La fermeture du store, c'est comme le sexe, plus c'est long plus c'est bon?


----------



## arcank (16 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> 5 réponses en une minute... les records sont battus... ><


MacBidouille a laché au bout de 335 utilisateurs ...
Et bien plus de 5 posts en une minute ... :love:

Arcank


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

le nouveau Macbook Pro XP !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

ça me rappelle le bar des floodeurs ! :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> et surtout il est sur un PC, d'ou F5 pour le rafraichissement ^^


ouais ben non, sur _IE 6_ au bureau, F5 ca fait planter le navigateur ..


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle le bar des floodeurs ! :love:


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ouais ben non, sur _IE 6_ au bureau, F5 ca fait planter le navigateur ..




j'oubliais la superbe stabilité mmmh ca manque des fois


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mai 2006)

Another &#63743;R :rose: :bebe:


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

arcank a dit:
			
		

> MacBidouille a laché au bout de 335 utilisateurs ...
> Et bien plus de 5 posts en une minute ... :love:
> 
> Arcank


Et ils sont repartie avec maintenant 181 utilisateurs


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Another ?R :rosse: :bebe:


:sleep:


----------



## Eugène13 (16 Mai 2006)

Y-aurait-il pas un lien avec la mise à jour iLife 06 d'hier ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

sebaurel a dit:
			
		

> Et ils sont repartie avec maintenant 181 utilisateurs


et nous et nous ?? on va quand meme pas se faire fumer par des bidouilleurs :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Utilisateurs actuellement connectés: 367 (140 membre(s) et 227 invité(s))

hé hé  comment on les éclatte


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

passé à  "233 utilisateur(s) sur ce sujet" en moins d'une minute !!!


----------



## iDiot (16 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle le bar des floodeurs ! :love:




Le bon vieux temps hein


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Le bon vieux temps hein


suis sur que c'est cyberduck qui plante ...


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

blue-ray pour 1500 euros


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Il plante quoi ?


----------



## arcank (16 Mai 2006)

Sur la page d'accueil d'Apple, c'est les pubs Mac en streaming

Arcank


----------



## manustyle (16 Mai 2006)

Bon sang, c'est long ! J'ai le temps de faire ma sieste ou non ? :hein:


----------



## waterman (16 Mai 2006)

sa ferme combien de temps d habitude


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Le bon vieux temps hein



t'as pas volé ton pseudo toi...   :sleep:


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mai 2006)

385 utilisateurs: 145 membre(s) et 240 invité(s)


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

Bon je retourne au frigo, cette fois je prend la caisse ...

C'est long !! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (16 Mai 2006)

Bientôt 10 pages.  Aah si l'action APPLE augmentait comme le nombre de personnes sur ce forum


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2006)

waterman a dit:
			
		

> sa ferme combien de temps d habitude


 
Toujours un peu trop longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Strummert avec du goudron et des plumes pour 0&#8364;   !!!!   D


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang, c'est long ! J'ai le temps de faire ma sieste ou non ? :hein:


ça fait plus d'une heure que le store FR est fermé


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

serveur macbidouille   K.O lol


----------



## fredintosh (16 Mai 2006)

Tout de même étrange qu'il n'y ait pas de special event si c'est le macbook...
Espérons que ce n'est pas parce que Steve n'est pas totalement fier de ce nouveau produit...


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

waterman a dit:
			
		

> sa ferme combien de temps d habitude


Le temps qu'il faut pour faire tomber Macbidouille & co...  


@+
iota


----------



## Eugène13 (16 Mai 2006)

Apple unveils New MacBook 
13.3 inch
intel core duo 1.83 1099USD
512MB
intel core duo 2.0GHZ 1299USD
+un autre à 1499 USD


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Il plante quoi ?


ben steve fait la maj sous iWeb exporte dans un dossier et balance sur le serveur mutualise d'apple grace a cyberduck pas etonnant avec tout ces parametres que ca aille doucement


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt 10 pages.  Aah si l'action APPLE augmentait comme le nombre de personnes sur ce forum


Je suis sûr qu'il y en a qui oublie d'aller voir s'il a pas réouvert des fois !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mai 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang, c'est long ! J'ai le temps de faire ma sieste ou non ? :hein:


Ben, s'ils mettent le store à jour avec Iweb :hein: tu peux même faire ta nuit aussi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

au fait, j'ai l'impression que Mac4ever pompe ses news sur Macbidouille  
pas vous ?


----------



## waterman (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Le temps qu'il faut pour faire tomber Macbidouille & co...
> 
> 
> @+
> iota


merci sympa


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Le temps qu'il faut pour faire tomber Macbidouille & co...
> 
> 
> @+
> iota


Oui, ben là il sont tombé plus d'une fois !!!


----------



## Eugène13 (16 Mai 2006)

new black macbook à 1499usd


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mai 2006)

139 membre(s) et 246 invité(s)
dont (53 membre(s) et 32 invité(s)) sur ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Eugène13 veux des boules rouges !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

Les voilà
www.apple.com/macbook
ils sont là!!
et un en noir !


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

oh wouaaaa


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Arrrgh.... apple m'a tué.....


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

Joli !!!!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

MacBook At a Glance
1.83GHz or 2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
13.3-inch (diagonal) TFT glossy widescreen display
Apple Remote with Front Row
Up to 2GB memory(3)
Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
Slot-loading optical drive
Up to 120GB hard drive(3)
Built-in 54-Mbps 802.11g AirPort Extreme wireless
Analog and digital audio in and out
FireWire 400 and USB 2.0 ports
iLife 06, Mac OS X Tiger


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Et hop... GMA950 !!!!

@+
iota


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Les voilà
> www.apple.com/macbook
> ils sont là!!
> et un en noir !


la cllllaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2006)

:love:


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2006)

Avec la 950


----------



## waterman (16 Mai 2006)

pas ipod


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

je suis mort wouaaa je tombe par terre il est la enfin


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

y a pas la ram de base !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Avec la 950


c'est des duo ou solo .. pas la force mentale de lire


----------



## iDiot (16 Mai 2006)

Excellent


----------



## Eugène13 (16 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Eugène13 veux des boules rouges !



Je veux des excuses plutot !!!
Je suis branché sur Reuters et Apple fait tjrs ses annonces à 14h30 (Paris).
Malheureusement pas depossibilités de copier/coller !!


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

http://www.apple.com/macbook/macbook.html


----------



## Aerochris (16 Mai 2006)

Store Ouvert!!!!!! GO gO Go GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r0m1 (16 Mai 2006)

j'en veux un ! j'en veux un ! :love: :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Excellent


OUVERT .......

edit : faites peter le serveur d'apple

edit 2 : LOL le noir est plus cher


----------



## jp_magnin (16 Mai 2006)

En francais....
http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/macbook.html


----------



## moPod (16 Mai 2006)

eh ben voila, ya plein de mort maintenant !

et en plus va falloir nettoyer ! raaaaaaah

qu'est'il est beau...vous avez u le système de fermeture ! génial  !



et l'écran glossy...tip top


----------



## Alex6 (16 Mai 2006)

Ca sens déjà le plastique fondu de carte bleue !


----------



## Eugène13 (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> c'est des duo ou solo .. pas la force mentale de lire



core duo
built-in isight
Magsafe


----------



## manustyle (16 Mai 2006)

Noir c'est salissant non ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

hé !!! y a le machin sécurisé pour l'alim ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2006)

Ouch, le pigment noir est pas donné.


Le PB 12" a  disparu.


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> macbook à moins de 1100 euros et en noir plz


Nop, le noir est réservé pour le haut de gamme...

@+
iota


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

1000 euros l'entrée de gamme... Merci Steve


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

vinzou d'vinzou .......

mon PB me fait de la peine .. mais ouui je t'aime toujours


----------



## pooky31 (16 Mai 2006)

****** les radins...

1099 euros... j'ai payé mon ibook 1049 il me semble...
On perd la carte vidéo (pourriture de GMA) et tenez vous bien l'adaptateur pour brancher l'ibook à un vidéoprojecteur est une option à 19 euros !!!!!

J'en oubliais le combo... c'est mesquin ça !


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

demaine je chauffe la cb


----------



## manustyle (16 Mai 2006)

Z'avez vu, Apple France a dejà traduit toutes les pages en Fr. C'est rare lors d'une réouverture de store.
Vrai aussi qu'ils ont mis du temps a réouvrir


----------



## jp_magnin (16 Mai 2006)

Les prix des macbook pro ont baissé non?


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Sortie mini-DVi et support natif du bureau étendu 
Entré et sorti audio optique, MagSafe...
Gigabit.

@+
iota


----------



## Fondug (16 Mai 2006)

Bon ben voilà, y'a plus qu'à acheter... pfff, faiche d'être adulte et d'avoir un compte en banque...


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

Bonne surprise: même tarif aux US et en France 

Petite déception: le GMA 950


----------



## pooky31 (16 Mai 2006)

En tout cas maintenant on le sait... il n'y aura pas de macbook pro 13" ni de macbook en 15". La gamme est simplifé macbook en 13" et macbook pro en 15" et 17"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

200 pour l'avoir en noir ???? y a du foutage de gueule non ? 

oui... et 20 go de dd


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bonne surprise: même tarif aux US et en France


----------



## Aerochris (16 Mai 2006)

Ce qui frappe le plus dans MacBook, c'est sans doute ce qui lui fait le plus défaut : le volume. Avec 2,75 cm d'épaisseur (soit 67 mm de moins qu'iBook G4)

il était épais quand meme l'ibook G4....


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 200 pour l'avoir en noir ???? y a du foutage de gueule non ?
> 
> oui... et 10 go de dd


 
PFC, y a plus d'alu en 12" , en tout cas 1 Go de RAM conseiller faut compenser la crate graphique ..


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (16 Mai 2006)

Allons voir du côté de l'action APPLE, bientôt 9 h à Wall Street !


----------



## r0m1 (16 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 200 pour l'avoir en noir ???? y a du foutage de gueule non ?
> 
> oui... et 20 go de dd



c'est vrai que ça fait cher le coup de pinceau


----------



## manustyle (16 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 200 pour l'avoir en noir ???? y a du foutage de gueule non ?
> 
> oui... et 20 go de dd



La peinture noire laqué style piano, c'est pas donné


----------



## pooky31 (16 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 200 pour l'avoir en noir ???? y a du foutage de gueule non ?
> 
> oui... et 20 go de dd



10 euros le Giga chez apple... pour passer du blanc au noir...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2006)

Il y a même une erreur. 
Sur la page d'accueil il est à 1149&#8364;, et à 1099 dans le store.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

ça branche personne un PB 12' avec apple care ?


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mai 2006)

Un Combo sur le modele de base, c'est clairement abusé quand même ...


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mai 2006)

Il y a une entrée micro, et le superdrive est double couche


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Verrou magnétique de l'écran, la classe...

@+
iota


----------



## jp_magnin (16 Mai 2006)

Et les macbook pro ont grossis du processeur


----------



## moPod (16 Mai 2006)

Ils ont tous recentré ! Plus de MacBook Pro 1,83 Ghz...que du 2Ghz et 2,16 Ghz et...une grosse baisse de prix...!

Maintenant 1999&#8364; le premier MacBook Pro et 1099&#8364; le premier MacBook...!

Rahhhhhhh aller mon MacBook Pro est à vendre !

Qui le veut qui le veut !

Je le vends pour fin Juin, dites moi qui est intéréssé  par MP

moPod+


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

quand on dit PB 12" en fait c'est un 13.3 non ? donc le macbook a la taille d'un PB 12" en fait ??


----------



## thegreatfab (16 Mai 2006)

Plus de MBP 1.83 Mhz....


----------



## kertruc (16 Mai 2006)

Une entrée son !!!! OUaih !!!!!


----------



## mistertitan (16 Mai 2006)

bonne surprise: que des core duo
mauvaise surprise: pas de choix de couleur pour tous les modèles: ils nous refont le coup des ibooks colorés. et encore un combo en entrée de gamme

Prix contenu.

OK pour l'achat.


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> quand on dit PB 12" en fait c'est un 13.3 non ? donc le macbook a la taille d'un PB 12" en fait ??


Un powerbook 12'' à un ecran de 12''...
L'ecran du macbook est de 13,3'', soit 1,3'' de différence


----------



## ederntal (16 Mai 2006)

1033 euros en educ... ca doit faire du moins de 1000 euros en MIPE.
COOOOL 


Sinon il pette... ya pas a dire!


----------



## Fondug (16 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Un Combo sur le modele de base, c'est clairement abusé quand même ...


 
Bah oui et non... Moi j'grave pas de dvd alors bon...


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

il sont dejà en stock je vois non? dejà dispo????


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

je l'adore


----------



## cclc (16 Mai 2006)

Que reste-t-il de plus à mon macbook PRO ? L'écran un peu plus large... par contre la différence de prix est appréciable. Le macbook n'est pas cher et il offre beaucoup. 
J'ai peut-être été trop rapide sur le MBP.


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

On a le choix de l'écran mat ou brillant sur les Macbook pro 

@+
iota


----------



## mistertitan (16 Mai 2006)

le 1er macbook est à 967&#8364; sur apple on campus avec les accords universitaires!!!!!


----------



## chepiok (16 Mai 2006)

excellent enprennnant le milieu de gamme et rajoutant pour avoir 1GO et 80de DD, c'est même prix que la conf haute mais avec 1GO au lieu de 512 ! à part la couleur.

super macbook je trouve


----------



## Hurrican (16 Mai 2006)

GMA950... Tous les clients (particulièrement les étudiants) achetant un iBook et désirant jouer "aussi", doivent bien apprécier... Pas de possibilité de changer cet état de fait.
Bon, ben finalement, son macbook, Steve il se le garde.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

franchement en noir je sais pas .. ce le meme noir que l'ipod nano ?

je croyais que la taille de l'ecran du PB 12" et de l'iBook 12" etaient en fait differents ??


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

certaines personne vont peu être regretter leur mbp acheté trop vite


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> On a le choix de l'écran mat ou brillant sur les Macbook pro
> 
> @+
> iota


Une différence ?


----------



## mistertitan (16 Mai 2006)

mesquin la RAM: 2 barettes de 256!!!! au lieu d'une de 512


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

Retour à une situation normale dans la gamme de portables Apple!!

D'un côté le MacBook, relativement fin et léger. Puissant sans être un monstre (GMA 950, combo...). Et de l'autre le MacBook Pro, plus design, plus cher, mais plus puissant avec notamment une vrai carte graphique, une lecteur SD et du firewire 800.

Je dis donc bravo à Apple, pour sa gamme cohérente, ses tarifs maîtrisés et le design de ce nouveau MacBook.


----------



## Piewhy (16 Mai 2006)

en plus le prix des macbooks pro 15 ont baissé et on peut maintenant choisir soit un écran mat classique ou un écran brillant (style sony je suppose)


----------



## tyler_d (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Verrou magnétique de l'écran, la classe...
> 
> @+
> iota



c'est quoi ?


sinon c'est clair que le "combo" c'est VRAIMENT ABUSE !!! merde apple, on est en 2006 !!! meme les pire pc à 600 euros ont un graveur de dvd !!!


mouais, bof quand meme, le design est pas incroyablement boulversant, je le voyait vraiment plus fin...

et cette résolution de 1280x800... ! 2006 je vous dis !!!!


----------



## steinway (16 Mai 2006)

je crois que je ne vais pas trainer... mon pb 12 867 va avoir un petit (grand) frere


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

chepiok a dit:
			
		

> excellent enprennnant le milieu de gamme et rajoutant pour avoir 1GO et 80de DD, c'est même prix que la conf haute mais avec 1GO au lieu de 512 ! à part la couleur.


C'est même 50 moins cher... 
Tu peux prendre l'adaptateur DVI avec, t'es toujours moins cher que le noir.

@+
iota


----------



## MacEnro (16 Mai 2006)

On dirait que la télécommande Front Row est blanche même avec le modèle noir... Faute de goût ??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2006)

Tiens, on a droit à Comic life.


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Au passage, 6 heures d'autonomie annoncée.
Ecran brillant (meilleure couleur, mais les reflets plus génant).

@+
iota


----------



## spritek (16 Mai 2006)

:love:


----------



## mistertitan (16 Mai 2006)

hey, les gars, ca va aller plus vite le nouveau macbook?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Magsafe ou pas magsafe alors ?


----------



## Fondug (16 Mai 2006)

Oui et non pour le graveur dvd. Effectivement, tous les pc de chez montgallet en ont. Et alors ? Perso j'préfère une entrée de gamme à 1100 euros en combo plutot qu'à 1300 avec graveur de DVD. Les 200 roros, j'vais les mettres dans d'la mémoire et un disque dur externe, bien plus utiles. Mais ce n'est que mon avis, je comprends que ça choque. Le truc n'est pas combo ou lecteur dvd mais entrée de gamme à 1100 ou 1300. That's it... Nan mais les mecs du marketing d'apple ont excel et font des tableaux aussi, ne vous inquiétez pas...


----------



## Fondug (16 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Magsafe ou pas magsafe alors ?


 
Oui, et magfermeture aussi


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Magsafe ou pas magsafe alors ?


Magsafe.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

'tain, y'a 3 jours j'ai reçu un bon de réduction de 35&#8364; de l'applestore. Hum.  Résistons. :rose:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Magsafe ou pas magsafe alors ?


Ben Magsafe... 

T'es allé faire un tour sur le site d'Apple, toi???


----------



## Fabrizio (16 Mai 2006)

Très bien mais...... mais je n'aime pas du tout le chipset Intel graphique cela limite beaucoup trop !!!!
Et l'écran finition brillante!!!! Supeeeer lorsque l'on est dehors au soleil...

Dommage, j'attendrai, mon iBook G3 600Mhz a encore de beaux jours devant lui avec ce que je vois aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben Magsafe...
> 
> T'es allé faire un tour sur le site d'Apple, toi???



ben.... c la faute à iChat


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Je l'aime bien en noir.


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, 6 heures d'autonomie annoncée.
> Ecran brillant (meilleure couleur, mais les reflets plus génant).
> 
> @+
> iota



Oui il est vraiment bien ce petit nouveau  

Au passage on peut aussi avoir l'option écran brillant sur le 15" et le 17" MBP


----------



## r0m1 (16 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Magsafe ou pas magsafe alors ?



ben alors, il faut lire 





edit: vous postez encore plus vite que vos ombres, je suis super toasted sur ce coup là


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2006)

Fabrizio a dit:
			
		

> Très bien mais...... mais je n'aime pas du tout le chipset Intel graphique cela limite beaucoup trop !!!!
> Et l'écran finition brillante!!!! Supeeeer lorsque l'on est dehors au soleil...
> 
> Dommage, j'attendrai, mon iBook G3 600Mhz a encore de beaux jours devant lui avec ce que je vois aujourd'hui.


C'est certain. Ton G3 écrase le macbook au niveau graphique.


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

heu avant que je flambe dite moi les logiciel de 3d sa peu tourer la dessus? sans chercher vraiment la perfs non plus car j'en est besoins pour les cours.??


----------



## rhodmac (16 Mai 2006)

je viens de faire un petit virement de compte à compte, le temps que ca se fasse et ce soir
hop je me commande un ptit MacBook , surement celui du milieu avec 1GO


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Au passage on peut aussi avoir l'option écran brillant sur le 15" et le 17" MBP


Je l'ai dit précédemment... mais c'est passé un peu inaperçu 
Augmentation des fréquences également des Macbook pro...
Apple répercute la baisse sur les tarifs des processeurs intel 

@+
iota


----------



## Ponchan (16 Mai 2006)

J'en veux un ! Euh deux en fait, un noir et un blanc...
ah oui, il va falloir que je me débarasse de mon Compaq, de l'iBook du boulot et du iMac tout neuf de cet hiver
Bon recentrage de gamme, pas mal joué (hormis sur la RAM, ils sont indécrottables chez Apple)


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2006)

il est MAGNIFIQUE en noir :love: !!!! bon ben je sent que je vais revendre mes vieux Powerbook 12"


----------



## nicolasf (16 Mai 2006)

Le voilà enfin, depuis le temps...

Je suis étonné par le prix, bonne nouvelle. Mais pour ma part, toujours pas de graveur DVD, je trouve ça vraiment moyen ! Et pourquoi mettre deux barrettes de 256Mo (ou alors ça veut pas dire ça les 2 modules) ? 

Je regrette toujours pas mon achat cependant (vaut mieux de toute façon). Je comprends pas qu'il n'y ait pas eu de réunion spéciale...

Bon, maintenant j'espère qu'on aura vite les comptes-rendus et les photos alors dépéchez-vous de commander !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Salut,

quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer les 200 de différences entre le macbook blanc et le noir?
Par ce que c'est pas 20Go de plus sur le DD qui justifie un tel écart.
Ou c'est une erreur de prix sur le site?


----------



## mistertitan (16 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Oui et non pour le graveur dvd. Effectivement, tous les pc de chez montgallet en ont. Et alors ? Perso j'préfère une entrée de gamme à 1100 euros en combo plutot qu'à 1300 avec graveur de DVD. Les 200 roros, j'vais les mettres dans d'la mémoire et un disque dur externe, bien plus utiles. Mais ce n'est que mon avis, je comprends que ça choque. Le truc n'est pas combo ou lecteur dvd mais entrée de gamme à 1100 ou 1300. That's it... Nan mais les mecs du marketing d'apple ont excel et font des tableaux aussi, ne vous inquiétez pas...



les premiers acer coreduo sont à 1100 euros sur rue-montgallet avec graveur dvd et ecran 15 pouces. Donc ya pas 200 euros de différence. La grosse différence, c'est Mac Os X et sa suite logicielle imcomparable, ainsi que la possibilité d'avoir plusieurs systèmes d'exploitation grace à bootcamp (j'en ai besoin moi au taf).
Par contre, l'ecran est aussi défini que les 15 pouces PC. (meme résolution) donc du tout bon.

Cette MAJ est une très très bonne MAJ


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> il est MAGNIFIQUE en noir :love: !!!! bon ben je sent que je vais revendre mes vieux Powerbook 12"


Il est magnifique, mais plus cher à configuration égale...
Pour un peu moins du prix du noir, tu as le blanc avec le même DD, 1Go de RAM (au lieu de 512 sur le noir), les deux adaptateurs écran (VGA et DVI).

@+
iota


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

MacBook : 2,75x32,5x22,7 
PB  12" : ???? (siouplait pour comparer de tete)


----------



## mistertitan (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> heu avant que je flambe dite moi les logiciel de 3d sa peu tourer la dessus? sans chercher vraiment la perfs non plus car j'en est besoins pour les cours.??



tu devrais demander aux possesseurs de MBP
mais si tu avais un ibook pour ca avant, meme en emulation PPC, ca devrait aller si tu ne cherche pas la grosse performance



			
				pithiviers a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer les 200&#8364; de différences entre le macbook blanc et le noir?
> Par ce que c'est pas 20Go de plus sur le DD qui justifie un tel écart.
> Ou c'est une erreur de prix sur le site?



ben non, c'est pas une erreur. les ordi apple sont pas très cher mais leurs options... et la, le macbook noir est plutot un macbook blanc avec option plutot qu'un autre modèle


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> MacBook : 2,75x32,5x22,7
> PB  12" : ???? (siouplait pour comparer de tete)


Dimensions du PB 12" : 3x27,7x21,9
Par contre, le PB est un peu plus léger (2,1Kg).

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

si j'ai bien tou tpigé c'est le meme chipset graphique que pour le mini??   c'est bien ca? donc si c'est pareil (je ne connais rien en ce chipset)  si je souhaite faire de la 3D (pour les cours) 3dsmax, ca peu m'aller sans chercher les perfs

j'ai hate de voir des photos en vrai car ce noir je veu voir ce qu'il donne en vrai  
pensez vous que cet ibook heu.. macbook soit dejà en stock


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

Selon Apple, nouveau clavier:



> *Une touche de discrétion*
> MacBook bénéficie d'un nouveau clavier compact aligné sur la base de l'ordinateur pour offrir une ligne rabaissée plus élégante. Vous découvrirez, en outre, une sensation plus ferme à la frappe. De quoi réjouir vos doigts.


----------



## iBouc (16 Mai 2006)

Passer de 60 Go à 80 Go coûte 49,99 Euros. Du coup, à configuration égale, le modèle noir reste 150 Euros plus cher que le blanc. Y aurait pas comme un problème là ? Il est laqué à la main ou quoi ???


----------



## baltique (16 Mai 2006)

Très joli tout ça, mais quelles sont les différences entre le noir et le blanc? 200 euros pour le noir de plus ; je ne vois que le DD qui est différent...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Dimensions du PB 12" : 3x27,7x21,9
> Par contre, le PB est un peu plus léger (2,1Kg).
> 
> @+
> iota


plus fin mais plus grand OKI, merci iota  

ps : je suis le seul a etre chagrine pour mon PB 12"


----------



## Fondug (16 Mai 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> les premiers acer coreduo sont à 1100 euros sur rue-montgallet avec graveur dvd et ecran 15 pouces. Donc ya pas 200 euros de différence. La grosse différence, c'est Mac Os X et sa suite logicielle imcomparable, ainsi que la possibilité d'avoir plusieurs systèmes d'exploitation grace à bootcamp (j'en ai besoin moi au taf).
> Par contre, l'ecran est aussi défini que les 15 pouces PC. (meme résolution) donc du tout bon.
> 
> Cette MAJ est une très très bonne MAJ


 
On s'est pas compris. Je préfère qu'Apple sorte une entrée de gamme à 1100 avec combo plutot qu'à 1300 avec graveur dvd. Uniquement ça. Pour OS X, ben heu comment dire ? On va dire que je suis d'accord avec toi, ça résumera


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> pensez vous que cet ibook heu.. macbook soit dejà en stock


les délais de livraison vont de 3 à 7 jours


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

iBouc a dit:
			
		

> Passer de 60 Go à 80 Go coûte 49,99 Euros. Du coup, à configuration égale le modèle noir reste 150 Euros plus cher que le blanc. Y aurait pas comme un problème là ? Il est laqué à la main ou quoi ???



Le prix de la différence !  
Pour les frimeurs


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> MacBook : 2,75x32,5x22,7
> PB  12" : ???? (siouplait pour comparer de tete)


Tu as essayé google, ça marche super bien 
http://www.apple.com/fr/powerbook/
21,9x27,7x3cm...


----------



## mistertitan (16 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> On s'est pas compris. Je préfère qu'Apple sorte une entrée de gamme à 1100 avec combo plutot qu'à 1300 avec graveur dvd. Uniquement ça.



ah ok, j'ai compris maintenant. et pour résumer, je suis aussi d'ac


----------



## Elvis (16 Mai 2006)

chepiok a dit:
			
		

> excellent enprennnant le milieu de gamme et rajoutant pour avoir 1GO et 80de DD, c'est même prix que la conf haute mais avec 1GO au lieu de 512 ! à part la couleur.
> 
> super macbook je trouve



En parlant d'etudiant, le MIPE ca continue en 2006-2007? 
J'ai pas besioin d'un nouveau mac totu de suite, mais j'aimerais pas louper une telle occaz'....


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2006)

Les blancs ne savent pas sauter ..


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Ce n'estque pure spéculation, mais peut-être le noir est-il en alu ? Ca expliquerait la différence de prix


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Les blancs ne savent pas sauter ..









..


----------



## geoffrey (16 Mai 2006)

Super MacBook, a des prix très attractifs !!!


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Eftwyrd a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'estque pure spéculation, mais peut-être le noir est-il en alu ? Ca expliquerait la différence de prix


Non... je ne crois pas... 

@+
iota


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> ..



ben oué pour les cinéphiles  :love:


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2006)

Et dire que la recherche est désactivée... juste pour un petit MacBook assez cher en plus.

Enfin, bref, je vais aller bosser.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> On s'est pas compris. Je préfère qu'Apple sorte une entrée de gamme à 1100 avec combo plutot qu'à 1300 avec graveur dvd. Uniquement ça. Pour OS X, ben heu comment dire ? On va dire que je suis d'accord avec toi, ça résumera


Je suis d'accord avec toi, je préfère également qu'Apple sorte un entré de gamme pas trop cher avec Combo et GMA 950.
De tout façon je suis pas un gamer et pourtant étudiant (réaction à ce qu'il a été dit dans les pages précédentes). Ben oui faut penser à nous aussi, on veut pas des portables hors de prix!.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2006)

jaloux vas !


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mai 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que la recherche est désactivée... juste pour un petit MacBook assez cher en plus.
> 
> Enfin, bref, je vais aller bosser.



Il faut dire qu'il était attendu quand même


----------



## gutiero (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien tou tpigé c'est le meme chipset graphique que pour le mini??   c'est bien ca? donc si c'est pareil (je ne connais rien en ce chipset)  si je souhaite faire de la 3D (pour les cours) 3dsmax, ca peu m'aller sans chercher les perfs
> 
> j'ai hate de voir des photos en vrai car ce noir je veu voir ce qu'il donne en vrai
> pensez vous que cet ibook heu.. macbook soit dejà en stock




Opte plutôt pour un macbook pro si tu en as les moyens... Ton prof de pré-presse te le dira, un mac c'est pas fait pour la 3d sauf si t'as une carte graphique suffisante. Et à mon avis, avec une Ati X1600 t'aura plus de chance qu'avec la fameuse puce d'intel embarquée par les macbook.

Néanmoins si tu persistes dans cette idée, wait and see, attends de voir qques tests...


----------



## nTuX (16 Mai 2006)

Ca serait intéressant de voir l'intérieur de ce macbook, parce qu'a première vue on pourait penser que comme pour l'ibook, il partage la même carte mère que le mini, d'où un processeur sur socket, donc upgradable avec un core 2 duo.


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

Manque plus que l'actualisation de l'offre MIPE et ce sera tout bon  :love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (16 Mai 2006)

Alors la, je dois dire que je suis souffle !
Il est super ce MacBook ! Allez hop, on commande.
Je m'attendais a un core solo moi, me voila agreablement surpris ! a part la carte graphique, il a tout et plus que ce dont je pouvais rever :love:

*retourne sur le site apple*


----------



## Sim le pirate (16 Mai 2006)

Au lieu de proposer une entrée de gamme à 1100&#8364; avec un combo,
il aurait peut-être mieux valu un core solo sous la barre de symbolique
des 1000&#8364;, non ??


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Alors la, je dois dire que je suis souffle !
> Il est super ce MacBook ! Allez hop, on commande.
> Je m'attendais a un core solo moi, me voila agreablement surpris ! a part la carte graphique, il a tout et plus que ce dont je pouvais rever :love:
> 
> *retourne sur le site apple*


Idem, et comme de toute façon perso comme je m'en fou que les capacités 3D de la carte graphique soient pas terrible (je ne joue plus sur ordinateur depuis un baille (parce que la plupart des jeux actuels ne me plaisent pas, et que si je voulais jouer une console me parait une bien meilleure solution (bien moins couteux, durée de vie de la config bien plus importante...etc)), je sens que je vais craquer... 

Le Macbook me permettrait d'avoir un portable d'une excelente mobilité et autonomie, tout en étant Video HD ready (une vdeo H.264 en 1080p se lit sans problème sur ce genre de config) et permettant de faire toutes les autres tâches de façon très efficaces (c'est quand même du bi-processeur!).

Et comme j'ai déjà un graveur DVD externe assez récent qui me convient très bien, aucunement besoin d'une config avec Superdrive


----------



## davdenice (16 Mai 2006)

Il est super beau 
Par contre dommage pour la carte graphique  et le combo lecteur dvd-graveur de cd d'entrée de gamme, ils auraient pu faire un effort


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mai 2006)

Il est gééééééééééééééééééééééééééniiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllleeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuu

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

(dire que mon prof de basse a acheter le siens il y a 2 semaines, contre mon avis qui lui disait que le nouveau MacBook sortirais dans moins d'un mois à ce moment là....)


je le veuuuuuuuuuuuuux !!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

En tout cas le Macbook noir, quand on le regarde avec le truc quicktime 360°, il est pas très beau. Il me fait surtout pensé à un des anciens portables d'IBM..


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas le Macbook noir, quand on le regarde avec le truc quicktime 360°, il est pas très beau. Il me fait surtout pensé à un des anciens portables d'IBM..



Faudrait le voir en vrai ...


----------



## nicolasf (16 Mai 2006)

Oui, je suis comme toi, il ne me plait pas tellement. Peut-être parce qu'il me rappelle n'importe quel autre portable.

Mais je pense qu'il faut attendre de le voir en vrai pour en juger.


----------



## Patamach (16 Mai 2006)

Black is Black
Il n'y a plus d'espoir.


----------



## Fondug (16 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, je préfère également qu'Apple sorte un entré de gamme pas trop cher avec Combo et GMA 950.
> De tout façon je suis pas un gamer et pourtant étudiant (réaction à ce qu'il a été dit dans les pages précédentes). Ben oui faut penser à nous aussi, on veut pas des portables hors de prix!.


 
J'crois qu'avec la gamme actuelle, y'a de quoi contenter tout le monde. Bien évidemment, celui qui veut une bonne carte graphique, un gros disque, un graveur de dvd, ça coûte plus cher. Pi alors s'il le veut en noir, j't'explique pas... 

Sur mon iBook 1ere génération, j'n'avais même pas le combo car quand il est sorti, le combo, même principe, coutait 2000 balles de plus. Aprés l'iBook, j'ai eu un portable avec graveur de CD. Sur les deux boites de 10 CD vierges, il me reste 12 CD. C'était y'a 4 ans. Alors bon le lecteur DVD...

Encore une fois, chacun doit pouvoir trouver son compte et forcément, quand tu as des besoins, ou des envies, moindres, ben ça coûte moins cher et je trouve ça trés bien avec la nouvelle gamme. Parce que pour flooder sur macgé, envoyer 3 mails, faire un wall sur Gimp et gérer les photos de l'anniversaire de mémé, j'ai pas besoin d'un merdier triple couche, de 4 gigots de mémoire ou d'une carte graphique de la mort qui tue que même les designer chez Airbus ils l'ont pas...

Faut juste rester raisonnable. Y'a plein de mac users qui tournent sur des G3 et G4 et pour autant que l'on sache, leurs applis ne se sont pas mis en grêve à la sortie des mac intel, nan nan, ça tourne toujours...

J'espère juste qu'il ne chauffera pas trop, parce qu'il a le format idéal pour flooder depuis les cabinets...


----------



## hermios (16 Mai 2006)

bon alors, il faut l'acheter ou attendre la revB?:love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (16 Mai 2006)

Bof, moi il sera blanc....on ne sera pas !
En noir, il est bcp trop commun je trouve et ressemble trop au pc a mon gout


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

hermios a dit:
			
		

> bon alors, il faut l'acheter ou attendre la revB?:love:



C'est pratiquement les même composant que le mac mini...fonce y a pas trop de risques 

EDIT: non pas vraiment ...oups


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mai 2006)

J'attens qu'il sorte en "flower" pour l'acheter


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2006)

:bave: :envie: :trop beau: :extra:  :love:


----------



## chroukin (16 Mai 2006)

Bon ben je vais aller prendre quelques photos de la bête au Store de Miami, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je vais aller prendre quelques photos de la bête au Store de Miami, je vous tiens au courant



Oui le noir !! :love:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je vais aller prendre quelques photos de la bête au Store de Miami, je vous tiens au courant


picon©


----------



## davdenice (16 Mai 2006)

Le noir est sensible aux rayures ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

davdenice a dit:
			
		

> Le noir est sensible aux rayures ?


Dans un mois, Apple fournira une fine petite housse pour éviter les raillures.


----------



## clampin (16 Mai 2006)

Il me plait bien ce macbook... il sera un compagnon idéal lors de mes déplacements avec mon apn.....


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

davdenice a dit:
			
		

> Le noir est sensible aux rayures ?


Oui, mais mardi prochain Apple sors les houses en peau de serpent!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais mardi prochain Apple sors les houses en peau de serpent!


Perso moi j'préfère le crocodile


----------



## Yggdrasill (16 Mai 2006)

je reve ou on ne sait pas changer le clavier comme sur l'iBook ?
Qu'a cela ne tienne, je le commande ac un clavier qwerty 
faut prendre quoi ?  clavier et mac os in't english ou le local int'l english ?


----------



## davdenice (16 Mai 2006)

Ou alors les chaussettes géantes pour macbook ?


----------



## Yannoux (16 Mai 2006)

enfin le macbook sorti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maintenant tout le monde va commander un nouveau clavier car a cause de lui les lettres sont toutes effacees


----------



## Patamach (16 Mai 2006)

Mon PBook 12" a définitivement disparu.
Il aura quand même tenu 1 an et demi au catalogue sans aucune modif, record du monde.
Longue vie au Pbook 12"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Le macbook est tout bien,  
sauf que la memoire partagee sur la carte video, c'est beurk pour moi


----------



## Vanessa Jodar (16 Mai 2006)

j'en commande un blanc pour ma tante de suite....doute pour la mémoire, je crois que c'est plus cher chez apple....si je veux acheter une barette de 1go c'est quoi les prix ailleurs ? et est ce que pour que le bi pro marche plein pot il me faut 2 barettes identiques ou pas ?


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2006)

eh patach t'en veux pas 2 autres ?  pour lui tenir compagnie ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

Ce qui m'énerve un peu, c'est que ce MacBook embarque en standard 512Mo de ram (jusque là pas de problème), mais c'est 2X256Mo! Donc ça occupe les deux slots.
En gros si on prend pas l'option 2X512Mo sur le store, une fois la bête arrivée à la maison, si on veut l'upgrader, et ben on sera retrouvera avec une ou deux barettes à ne pas savoir quoi en faire..


----------



## terraces (16 Mai 2006)

ecran brillant 

tant pis, ca sera un pb d'occase .. ou un thinkpad


----------



## jp_magnin (16 Mai 2006)

davdenice a dit:
			
		

> Le noir est sensible aux rayures ?


Voila ce qu'il te faut pour protéger ton futur macbook... Patience, il viennent de sortir un modèle pour le macbook pro...
http://www.shieldzone.com/small_gallery/









Une peau développée au départ pour protéger les pales des hélicos... on arrête pas le progrès!


----------



## purestyle (16 Mai 2006)

le model noir coute plus cher car il est peint à la main par un artisan qui utilise la même peinture que pour un Bösendorfer.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Pour les râleurs : les dell ne sont pas moins cher


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mai 2006)

tu dis n'importe quoi, c'est un procédé industriel de peinture... mais ils le louent dans les ateliers Bentley...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

J'ai quand même envie de râler


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mai 2006)

C'est conforme à mes attentes sauf que j'espérais un 11 pouces. Bref, le Vaio par Apple en quelque sorte.

Enfin, soit. Je prendrai le noir. :love:


----------



## xao85 (16 Mai 2006)

Moi je le préfère blanc, apple c'est blanc dabord!!! Moi je prend la configuration du milieu avec 1Go de ram et un disque dur de 100Go.
La carte graphique à la mémoire partagé ou pas???


----------



## Yggdrasill (16 Mai 2006)

la meme chose pour moi siouplait !


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2006)

2 noirs siouplé


----------



## nicolasf (16 Mai 2006)

Je comprends vraiment pas pour cette histoire de RAM, c'est un retour en arrière par rapport aux ibook je trouve !


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mai 2006)

tiens c'est vrai, j'avais remarqué le "clavier complet" mais pas le fait que le noir soit plus chère que le blanc...


C'est de la discrimination !! 




:rateau:


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> 2 noirs siouplé


avec ou sans sucre?


----------



## estelita (16 Mai 2006)

Bon ok, je viens de voir ça alors que ce matin même je ventais l'ibook 12" à un collègue qui avait décidé de s'en acheter un... TROP TARD 
Pour ma part j'ai mon ibook depuis moins d'un mois... alors la question que je me pose c'est... est ce que j'aurais pas dû attendre un peu et m'acheter le mac book?  - j'ignorais sa future sortie- Ai je bien fait d'acheter l'ibook? 
qu'en pensent les connaisseurs? Pero j'aime bien kan même le format 12" ... Et niveau autonomie?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends vraiment pas pour cette histoire de RAM, c'est un retour en arrière par rapport aux ibook je trouve !


Quand tu as deux barettes identiques le chipset graphique est acceléré.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Le nom est moche (MacBook s'en va en guerre, mironton mironton, mirontaine)
Le noir est moche

.....

Quoi j'en voudrait un ?
Ouais, bon...

Mon boobook tout neuf vient subitement de passer dans la catégorie des "de la gamme d'avant", c'est dur.
Grandeur et décadence,
Etre et avoir été,
tout ça...

A écouter le geek en moi, je prendrais bien la version du milieu (blanc avec superdrive)... Et ci geek mes vacances (pom pom popom - marche funèbre)

Allez, du sérieux, de la maturité, que diable ! La satisfaction des besoins réels contre le bête réflexe consumériste induit par le marketing qui, comme chacun sait, tue !

M'en fous, dans deux ou trois ans, quand boobook ira prendre une retraite méritée, je le remplacerais par un truc qui remisera au placard ce truc au nom de chien pour émission télé !
Et toc !


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mai 2006)

Pensez vous que des programmes d'échanges sont précu dans les fnac et autres si on a acheter un iBook il y a moins de 15 jours ??


----------



## illicoo (16 Mai 2006)

Le retour en arrière c'est aussi une machine qui n'est pas livrée avec un modem interne 
une abération pour une machine dite "nomade" !!!!


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

Vanessa Jodar a dit:
			
		

> j'en commande un blanc pour ma tante de suite....doute pour la mémoire, je crois que c'est plus cher chez apple....si je veux acheter une barette de 1go c'est quoi les prix ailleurs ? et est ce que pour que le bi pro marche plein pot il me faut 2 barettes identiques ou pas ?


Les 1go sont a 119,00 TTC chez macway.

Et en effet, il est preferable de mettre la même capacité dans les deux slot. *Ce qui explique les 2X256 !!!*



> MacBook utilise lune des technologies de mémoire les plus rapides à ce jour : une mémoire vive dynamique synchrone (SDRAM) à double débit de données (DDR2) cadencée à 667 MHz. Cette technologie procure performances élevées et fiabilité en synchronisant la vitesse de la mémoire et celle du processeur central ; les données sont ainsi acheminées en continu et plus rapidement jusquau processeur. Et si les deux emplacements reçoivent une quantité égale de mémoire  ce qui est fortement recommandé  vous pouvez tirer parti de larchitecture mémoire à deux canaux du système pour un gain de performances supplémentaire. Avec une interface mémoire à deux canaux, les deux banques de mémoire SDRAM sont sollicitées simultanément, de sorte que MacBook peut bénéficier dun débit mémoire atteignant 10,7 GBps.


----------



## xao85 (16 Mai 2006)

illicoo a dit:
			
		

> Le retour en arrière c'est aussi une machine qui n'est pas livrée avec un modem interne
> une abération pour une machine dite "nomade" !!!!


 
Oui mais maintenant c'est lair du wifi!!!!


----------



## Hurrican (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> ...si j'ai bien tou tpigé c'est le meme chipset graphique que pour le mini??   c'est bien ca? donc si c'est pareil (je ne connais rien en ce chipset) ...


Ben c'est la cata côté perfs... 
Regarde les spécifs de 3DSMax, tu verras qu'il utilise les cartes avec accélération 3D. Or là, la GMA950 est ce qu'il y a de pire aujourd'hui.
Qui plus est, celà veut dire que tu utiliseras Windows, donc BootCamp. Et que tu mangeras de la mémoire. Or 512 mo est un minimum pour 3DSMax. Tu vas ramer à mort, et pour t'en sortir tu vas être obligé de changer les 2 barettes pour grimper mini à 1 Go... Bonjour les frais.


----------



## SupaPictave (16 Mai 2006)

estelita a dit:
			
		

> Et niveau autonomie?



6h annoncées, y'a fort à parier qu'elle sera en gros la même que l'iBook G4 (4h30-5h réelles).
Combo sur la version de base, mesquin.

Sinon jolie bestiole. Il n'y a plus de système de fermeture pour l'écran. J'sais pas, je préfère avoir mon écran bien ancré quand il est fermé.

Bonne surprise pour les prix. Le GMA on s'y attendait. Les fakes donnaient une vision relativement juste du produit finale.
Bref, la voilà, la vraie machine à switcher!


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mai 2006)

illicoo a dit:
			
		

> Le retour en arrière c'est aussi une machine qui n'est pas livrée avec un modem interne
> une abération pour une machine dite "nomade" !!!!


Le modem ne sert plus à grand chose, par contre pour une machine "nomade", le wifi intégré c'est important !


EDIT : y a quand même 200&#8364; de différences entre blanc et noir !! (je viens de me rendre compte que c'ets 200&#8364 c'est super chère la peinture noir !


Acheter un iBook blanc et vous me l'envoyer par laposte, je vous le renvoi (peut-être) noir pour 3 euro, le prix d'une bombe de peinture...


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2006)

illicoo a dit:
			
		

> Le retour en arrière c'est aussi une machine qui n'est pas livrée avec un modem interne
> une abération pour une machine dite "nomade" !!!!


Plus personne n'utilise de modem "classiques", on en est au Wifi maintenant, faut évoluer.


----------



## Yannoux (16 Mai 2006)

je voudrais savoir si c'est moi qui voit plus rien a force d'etre trop pres de l'ecran ou n'y a t'il pas de haut parleurs sur le MacBook???


----------



## XX69 (16 Mai 2006)

et bien pour ma part hyper decu...

Pas de remplacant a mon PB12" 

je voulais un Mac ultra-portable de la gamme pro et bien nada... ce macbook avec son cheapset un poil cheat bof bof 

bref tres tres decu, moi qui voulait attendre le 12" pro et X.5 et bien je vais attendre un bout de temps 

maxime


----------



## Hurrican (16 Mai 2006)

sebaurel a dit:
			
		

> Les 1go sont a 119,00 TTC chez macway.
> 
> Et en effet, il est preferable de mettre la même capacité dans les deux slot. *Ce qui explique les 2X256 !!!*


C'est pas la bonne mémoire !
Celle du macbook c'est de la PC2-5300... Ils n'en ont pas chez Macway. Et c'est pas le même tarif !!!


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien tou tpigé c'est le meme chipset graphique que pour le mini??   c'est bien ca? donc si c'est pareil (je ne connais rien en ce chipset)  si je souhaite faire de la 3D (pour les cours) 3dsmax, ca peu m'aller sans chercher les perfs
> 
> j'ai hate de voir des photos en vrai car ce noir je veu voir ce qu'il donne en vrai
> pensez vous que cet ibook heu.. macbook soit dejà en stock


bon jte réponds mon Paradise  (marre de lire les pages que j'ai ratées^^):
oui, c'est le même chipset graphique que le Mini...
donc, si ça fonctionne sur le mini, ça fonctionne sur le MacBook...

& les délais de livraison sont de 3-5 jours pour les "blancs", & 5-7 jours pour le noir il me semble.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le préfère blanc, apple c'est blanc dabord!!! Moi je prend la configuration du milieu avec 1Go de ram et un disque dur de 100Go.
> La carte graphique à la mémoire partagé ou pas???


Oui oui c'est de la mémoire partagée


----------



## illicoo (16 Mai 2006)

le Wifi en ville oui mais a la campagne c'est pas le cas........
l'ADSL est même pas encore arrivé, alors le Wifi...........................


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Plus personne n'utilise de modem "classiques", on en est au Wifi maintenant, faut évoluer.


Presque plus personne 
Et ça peut toujorus depanner, dans les hotels par exemple, tous n'ont pas le wifi


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Regarde les spécifs de 3DSMax


Euh, y a quand même pas grand monde qui utilise 3DS Max, et puis, si t'as les moyens de te payer ce logiciel, autant prendre un autre mac non?


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais savoir si c'est moi qui voit plus rien a force d'etre trop pres de l'ecran ou n'y a t'il pas de haut parleurs sur le MacBook???


Ben... tu vois plus rien... 

_Edit : quoi que je ne les vois pas non plus, mais c'est indiqué dans les caractéristiques techniques._

@+
iota


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mai 2006)

illicoo a dit:
			
		

> le Wifi en ville oui mais a la campagne c'est pas le cas........
> l'ADSL est même pas encore arrivé, alors le Wifi...........................


Rien empêche de mettre une borne WiFi à un modem 56k si tu trouve un adaptateur RJ11 -> RF45 


Bon et quand est-il d'un programme d'échange dans les fnac etc... si on a acheter un iBook il y a moins de 15 jours.


----------



## xao85 (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ben... tu vois plus rien...
> 
> _Edit : quoi que je ne les vois pas non plus, mais c'est indiqué dans les caractéristiques techniques._
> 
> ...


 
*Audio*

Haut-parleurs stéréo intégrés
Entrée audionumérique optique/ligne audio (prise minijack) combinée
Sortie audionumérique optique/casque (prise minijack) combinée
Tinquiètes il a encore du son!!!!


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

illicoo a dit:
			
		

> Le retour en arrière c'est aussi une machine qui n'est pas livrée avec un modem interne
> une abération pour une machine dite "nomade" !!!!


On retrouve les mêmes raleurs qui ont polémiqués quand apple à sorti les imac sans lecteur de disquettes !!
Où en sont les disquettes maintenant ???
Ce n'est pas un retour en arrière, mais un bon en avant !!!


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et ça peut toujorus depanner, dans les hotels par exemple, tous n'ont pas le wifi


Dans ce cas, se trimballer une petite barrette servant de modem est suffisant. Je préfères avoir un portable léger avec des technologie utile et récente plutôt que des vieux trucs qui ne servent que a un certain type de clients et dans certaines occasion bien précises. 

Et puis, même les Formule 1 ont le Wifi maintenant, alors ce n'est pas une excuse


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2006)

200 euros, c'est le prix de la différence de couleur?
Un peu cher non? Simplement pour 20 go de disque en plus.


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est la cata côté perfs...
> Regarde les spécifs de 3DSMax, tu verras qu'il utilise les cartes avec accélération 3D. Or là, la GMA950 est ce qu'il y a de pire aujourd'hui.
> Qui plus est, celà veut dire que tu utiliseras Windows, donc BootCamp. Et que tu mangeras de la mémoire. Or 512 mo est un minimum pour 3DSMax. Tu vas ramer à mort, et pour t'en sortir tu vas être obligé de changer les 2 barettes pour grimper mini à 1 Go... Bonjour les frais.




merci bien de toutes facons les 1go c'est le minimim pour moi   j'ai pas trop de tune (étudiant) je pense prendre le bas de gamme (j'ai un powermac superdrive) a la maison et le gaver de memoir 1 gO voir 2Go   je pense que je vais m'en tirer un peu pret non..
donc si j'ai bien lu plus il y a de ram + les perf graphique grimpe c'est bien celà .?


----------



## Yggdrasill (16 Mai 2006)

je comprend pas trop, c'est quoi cette fameuse prise optique pour le son qui fait entree et sortie en meme temps ? pas sur d'avoir compris la :s


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Bon et quand est-il d'un programme d'échange dans les fnac etc... si on a acheter un iBook il y a moins de 15 jours.



Euh, ça n'as jamais existé ça. Car si tu parles de la reprise du matériel de moins de 15 jours a la FNAC, t'as intérêt a ce qu'il soit nickel de chez nickel, sinon, ils ne reprennent pas.


----------



## Hurrican (16 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Euh, y a quand même pas grand monde qui utilise 3DS Max, et puis, si t'as les moyens de te payer ce logiciel, autant prendre un autre mac non?


C'est pas moi, c'est Paradise, qui veut utiliser 3DSMax.


----------



## Yannoux (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ben... tu vois plus rien...
> 
> _Edit : quoi que je ne les vois pas non plus, mais c'est indiqué dans les caractéristiques techniques._
> 
> ...


 
Ben ils sont bien caches! je n'arrive pas a voir ou ils sont places!? entre les photos et la realite y'a des differences!
Je pense qu'ils ont fait comme sur la gamme pro, sur les cotes du clavier. :rateau: :love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (16 Mai 2006)

en meme temps c'est pas plus mal ! pcq imagine ta tete en deballant ton nouvel iBook avec une grosse griffe sur sa mignone petite pomme....


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la bonne mémoire !
> Celle du macbook c'est de la PC2-5300... Ils n'en ont pas chez Macway. Et c'est pas le même tarif !!!


Autant pour moi !! j'ai confondu avec le macbook pro.


----------



## illicoo (16 Mai 2006)

sebaurel a dit:
			
		

> On retrouve les mêmes raleurs qui ont polémiqués quand apple à sorti les imac sans lecteur de disquettes !!
> Où en sont les disquettes maintenant ???
> Ce n'est pas un retour en arrière, mais un bon en avant !!!




Désolé nous ne parlons pas de la même chose, je voyage beaucoup et cette prise RJ11 m'est très utile,

il ont eu raison de l'enlever cela prend tellement de place...................


----------



## Piewhy (16 Mai 2006)

Le macbook est bien positionné mais il subsiste toujours quelques mesquineries classiques d'apple.

Sinon, je ne serais pas étonné de voir apparaitre un macbook positionné entre ce dernier et le pro dans les 1600&#8364;. La gamme serait alors homogène.

Serait-ce le macbook pour gamers... il est vrai que la rumeur provient de macosrumors, l'un des moins fiables mais qui sait...


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

> Posté par gwen
> Euh, y a quand même pas grand monde qui utilise 3DS Max, et puis, si t'as les moyens de te payer ce logiciel, autant prendre un autre mac non?




et oui mais 3ds max je ne le paye pas car c'est pour les cours   version éducation et je ne souhaite de MBP pas les moyens


----------



## Hurrican (16 Mai 2006)

sebaurel a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi !! j'ai confondu avec le macbook pro.


J'en ai trouvé sur le site de la FNAC (ailleurs ils ne l'ont pas en format SO-DIMM), 199  le Go. 
Cà reste raisonnable au vu de ce qu'on peut y gagner.


----------



## lumai (16 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Plus personne n'utilise de modem "classiques", on en est au Wifi maintenant, faut évoluer.


Si si ! Figure toi que des gens n'ont pas encore le wifi, ni même l'adsl... Et que tous les hôtels sont loins de proposer l'un des deux (argh les hôtels avec l'adsl USB et drivers uniquement PC  ). Le modem RTC reste la meilleure garantie de pouvoir se connecter où que tu sois !


----------



## Brips (16 Mai 2006)

en fait, quel est la diff avec mon macbook pro ? mis à part la différence de prix  et la carte graphique. j'aurais peut-être du attendre pour m'acheter plutot un macbook noir. Bon c'est sur, j'ai pas de prob pour jouer sur le macbook pro sous windows, mais bon ... c'est cher une carte graphique lol, pas loin de 1000 


----------



## Yggdrasill (16 Mai 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Si si ! Figure toi que des gens n'ont pas encore le wifi, ni même l'adsl... Et que tous les hôtels sont loins de proposer l'un des deux (argh les hôtels avec l'adsl USB et drivers uniquement PC  ). Le modem RTC reste la meilleure garantie de pouvoir se connecter où que tu sois !



en meme temps, si ton hotel n'a pas de wifi, souvent le voisin en aura pour toi....
Qui dit hotel, dit souvent ville et qui dit ville, dit wifi tout plein et tout pres.

Bof de toute facon c'est pas pour les 100gr du modem externe que ca derange, et perso je le trouve mignon le petit modem usb


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2006)

illicoo a dit:
			
		

> Désolé nous ne parlons pas de la même chose, je voyage beaucoup et cette prise RJ11 m'est très utile,
> 
> il ont eu raison de l'enlever cela prend tellement de place...................



La prise en elle même ne prend pas de place, mais l'électronique qu'il y a derrière si. Donc au pire, tu prend ton tube de superglue 3 et tu colle le modem sur ta belle carrosserie. C'est un monde ça de râler pour des broutilles pareilles alors que l'option modem est toujours dispos. Surtout qu'il est vraiment pas gros ce modem, bien plus petit que celui de mon Newton.


----------



## illicoo (16 Mai 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Si si ! Figure toi que des gens n'ont pas encore le wifi, ni même l'adsl... Et que tous les hôtels sont loins de proposer l'un des deux (argh les hôtels avec l'adsl USB et drivers uniquement PC  ). Le modem RTC reste la meilleure garantie de pouvoir se connecter où que tu sois !




Tout a fait d'accord,
c'est mauvais de rester chez soi........avec son Wifi..........


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

le nioub ... j'ai du faire une fausse manip. ou je sais pas quoi mais j'ai commandé un Macbook noir...quel c*n je fais ...


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

illicoo a dit:
			
		

> Désolé nous ne parlons pas de la même chose, je voyage beaucoup et cette prise RJ11 m'est très utile,
> 
> ils ont eu raison de l'enlever cela prend tellement de place...................


Je conçois que le modem interne soit utile dans certain cas, comme le tient.
Il te reste quand même loption du modem externe certes cest moins "portable" et ça demande un coût supplémentaire. Mais combien de personne utilise les modems classiques maintenant*? Quand les choses deviennent obsolètes, il est normal quelles deviennent optionnelles.


----------



## illicoo (16 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> La prise en elle même ne prend pas de place, mais l'électronique qu'il y a derrière si. Donc au pire, tu prend ton tube de superglue 3 et tu colle le modem sur ta belle carrosserie. C'est un monde ça de râler pour des broutilles pareilles alors que l'option modem est toujours dispos. Surtout qu'il est vraiment pas gros ce modem, bien plus petit que celui de mon Newton.





 "mais l'électronique qu'il y a derrière si"


////////

"Surtout qu'il est vraiment pas gros ce modem, bien plus petit que celui de mon Newton"


Alors on se contredit ........


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2006)

Quid de l'autonomie?


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

la CG est nul


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2006)

la mouette a dit:
			
		

> le nioub ... j'ai du faire une fausse manip. ou je sais pas quoi mais j'ai commandé un Macbook noir...quel c*n je fais ...



Annule. C'est simple comme un coup de fil.


----------



## Fondug (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> le nioub ... j'ai du faire une fausse manip. ou je sais pas quoi mais j'ai commandé un Macbook noir...quel c*n je fais ...


 
Heu c'est quoi ce prix ???
Bon j'viens de vérifier, j'ai bien commandé un blanc, ouf !!


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> le nioub ... j'ai du faire une fausse manip. ou je sais pas quoi mais j'ai commandé un Macbook noir...quel c*n je fais ...


****** c'est con il est moins beau en noir, comme les iPod...


Tu peux pas modifier du tout ??


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Quid de l'autonomie?




à peu près celle d'une pile Duracell...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Quid de l'autonomie?


6h annoncées.


----------



## lumai (16 Mai 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> en meme temps, si ton hotel n'a pas de wifi, souvent le voisin en aura pour toi....
> Qui dit hotel, dit souvent ville et qui dit ville, dit wifi tout plein et tout pres.
> 
> Bof de toute facon c'est pas pour les 100gr du modem externe que ca derange, et perso je le trouve mignon le petit modem usb


bon c'est un peu hors sujet là mais bon...
Quand tu te trimballes sur la route toute la journée et que tu te poses à l'hôtel le soir, t'as pas forcément envie de chercher un spot wifi pour consulter tes mails dans une ville que tu connais pas forcément. Ensuite pour le choix de l'hôtel, il n'est pas forcément guidé principalement par la disponibilité d'un accès wifi.
Et enfin pour le modem externe, on peut bien quand même pour ce niveau de qualité attendre de ces machines quelles soient complètes et que l'on ai pas besoin d'un bidule en plus pour s'en servir quasi quotidiennement.
Bien sûr tout dépend de l'activité de tout un chacun, mais pour moi clairement, l'intérêt d'un modem RTC interne est évident.


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> ****** c'est con il est moins beau en noir, comme les iPod...
> 
> 
> Tu peux pas modifier du tout ??



Je vais téléphoner à l'Apple Store..

Ces commandes en un click...:rateau:
Le prix est en francs Suisse arf ...


----------



## )Tit( (16 Mai 2006)

Concernat la carte graphique est elle bonne?


----------



## Fondug (16 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Concernat la carte graphique est elle bonne?


 
Woa l'aut' comment y parle des cartes graphiques !!


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Concernat la carte graphique est elle bonne?




Pareil que le mini c'est a dire : NUL on ne peut pas vraiment jouer dessus (surtout a 1500 euros le joujour noir  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Concernat la carte graphique est elle bonne?


Non..


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Concernat la carte graphique est elle bonne?


Pour utiliser des jeux et/ou des logiciels 3D moyennement ou très gourmand en 3D, NON

Pour tous le reste: OUI

Pour donner une idée, les jeux au mieux auquels tu peux jouer ca sera: Sims 2, Myst V, Quake 3, Warcraft 3. Tous ce qui demande plus de ressources que Warcraft 3, ca risque de ramer.

Après tous dépend de tes exigeances, si pour toi jouer à 15FPS avec les détails réduits et une résolution moyenne ou faible ca ne te dérange pas plus que ca, alors tu peux rallonger la liste un peu.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2006)

illicoo a dit:
			
		

> "mais l'électronique qu'il y a derrière si"
> "Surtout qu'il est vraiment pas gros ce modem, bien plus petit que celui de mon Newton"
> Alors on se contredit ........



Non, mais en rajoutant quelques centimètre par ci et quelques autres par la au final on obtient des portables trop gros 

A moi, il me manque le lecteur de disquette, le port série de nos anciens mac etc. si apple écoutait tout le monde on aurais des portable aussi gros qu'un PowerMac


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que le mini c'est a dire : NUL on ne peut pas vraiment jouer dessus (surtout a 1500 euros le joujour noir  )



C'est pas pour jouer mais travailler naméo !!!


----------



## )Tit( (16 Mai 2006)

Et si je met 1Go de Ram je pourrais quand mm m'amuser avec Imovie et Final cut:rose:??


----------



## sebaurel (16 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Concernat la carte graphique est elle bonne?


Fait des recherches sur la carte graphique du mac mini et tu auras ta réponse


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Et si je met 1Go de Ram je pourrais quand mm m'amuser avec Imovie et Final cut:rose:??



oui


----------



## )Tit( (16 Mai 2006)

merci c'était très rapide


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2006)

Le MacBook a l'air s'une excellent machine nomade. Et quel besoin d'une carte graphique de dingue sur un ordi dont l'écran fait 13,3 pouces? On va quand même pas faire de la 3D là dessus!


----------



## illicoo (16 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais en rajoutant quelques centimètre par ci et quelques autres par la au final on obtient des portables trop gros
> 
> A moi, il me manque le lecteur de disquette, le port série de nos anciens mac etc. si apple écoutait tout le monde on aurais des portable aussi gros qu'un PowerMac




+ la centrale nuclaire pour alimenter tout ça c'est sur c'est plus du nomade....


//////////////////////////


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je vais téléphoner à l'Apple Store..
> 
> Ces commandes en un click...:rateau:
> Le prix est en francs Suisse arf ...


Je pense que ça va pouvoir être modifier. Ouf pour toi, t'as eu chaud



Je comprend pas ce qui a prit à Apple de faire des truc noir, je trouve ce MacBook noir et les iPod noir 100 000 fois moins beau que le modèle blanc.

Et en attendant, moi j'voudrais bien un MacBook blanc 2,0Ghz avec 1Go de ram et un DD de 100 Go, si vous voulez bien me le payer, contactez moi par mp pour que je vous donne mon adresse


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Et si je met 1Go de Ram je pourrais quand mm m'amuser avec Imovie et Final cut:rose:??



Oui pour la vidéo, même HD, aucun soucis.


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

Le macbook n'est pas pour les joueurs mais pour les nomades, pour prendre des notes, surfer, écrire des mails, travailler sur des photos, regarder des dvds.
--> ilife, office, internet, chat, dvd, photoshop amateur. Tout, sauf pour jouer.
Un excellent produit et un grand bonus pour l écran.!


----------



## houlala63 (16 Mai 2006)

Y' a un nouveau clavier !
On aime ou on aime pas .
On peut le remplacer par l'ancien ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> le nioub ... j'ai du faire une fausse manip. ou je sais pas quoi mais j'ai commandé un Macbook noir...quel c*n je fais ...


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mai 2006)

strummert a dit:
			
		

> Le macbook n'est pas pour les joueurs mais pour les nomades, pour prendre des notes, surfer, écrire des mails, travailler sur des photos, regarder des dvds.
> --> ilife, office, internet, chat, dvd, photoshop amateur. Tout, sauf pour jouer.
> Un excellent produit et un grand bonus pour l écran.!


Tiens mais c'est exactement mon profile... 


J'en veux uuuunnnnnnnnnn :love:


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



C'est qui devant ..?  selon qui c'est...je maintient la commande


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que le mini c'est a dire : NUL on ne peut pas vraiment jouer dessus (surtout a 1500 euros le joujour noir  )


La CG n'est pas nulle en soit, elle ne te convient pas, c'est tout...

Pour le changement de RAM, il se fera certainement par une trappe en dessous du Macbook, facile d'accès donc.

@+
iota


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Tiens mais c'est exactement mon profile...
> 
> 
> J'en veux uuuunnnnnnnnnn :love:




Moi aussi ouinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  :bebe:   

En tout cas le prix des ibook G4 et autre occaz d'ibook les prix vont baisser :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :rose:


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


Je crois que j'adorerai encore et toujours la finesse de notre cher SM. :love:


----------



## zlu (16 Mai 2006)

Du calme messieurs, je converse là avec une connaissance qui m'est chère. Rien à voir avec une révolte de banlieue.
Mais c'est vrai que ce n'était pas claire pour tout le monde.


----------



## jojofk (16 Mai 2006)

J'suis tenté. Mais ça va sans doute s'arrêter là.. :sleep: 
Dommage que mon Imac actuel (G5 - 20") ne puisse pas faire écran externe..  Je vais donc préférer le pousser à bout avant tout achat.. et ce même si j'ai souvent regretté de ne pas avoir de machine _transportable_.  

En tout cas si je devais le prendre, ce serait le modele du milieu avec 1 Go ...


----------



## Delusive (16 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Plus personne n'utilise de modem "classiques", on en est au Wifi maintenant, faut évoluer.


Ben tu diras ça aux habitants de zones où l'ADSL n'existe pas, où aux hôtels qui n'en sont pas dotés.


----------



## apenspel (16 Mai 2006)

Encore la connectique à gauche


----------



## nicolasf (16 Mai 2006)

Je reste sceptique sur l'histoire de la double RAM. Ou alors ça tiendrait avec 1Go de base...


----------



## chroukin (16 Mai 2006)

Ben moi je l'ai à 930 euros sur le store US, et Sales Taxes comprises :love:


----------



## apenspel (16 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le MacBook a l'air s'une excellent machine nomade. Et quel besoin d'une carte graphique de dingue sur un ordi dont l'écran fait 13,3 pouces? On va quand même pas faire de la 3D là dessus!


Ce serait bien tout de même pour du VJ.
64 Mo, c'est aussi dingue. Vraiment pas beaucoup.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux rester courtois, OK :mouais: :mouais:


Il s'en est expliqué.


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Il s'en est expliqué.




Il peut editer son message aussi


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2006)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu diras ça aux habitants de zones où l'ADSL n'existe pas, où aux hôtels qui n'en sont pas dotés.



Mais bordel, c'est si dure que ça d'acheter un petite modem qui tient facilement dans la poche et qui se connecte a chaud a la machine en plus  

Y en a vraiment qui jouent les enfants gâtés la


----------



## Fondug (16 Mai 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je l'ai à 930 euros sur le store US, et Sales Taxes comprises :love:


 
Comme ça il te restera de quoi acheter une bâche en plastique pour le protéger des ouragans de cet hiver...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2006)

une question en passant, Boot camp tourne dessus?


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mai 2006)

Reaction as vilain les nouveaux MacBooks 

Top : Le MBP 17" baisse...


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> une question en passant, Boot camp tourne dessus?




Oui c'est plus que probable


----------



## r0m1 (16 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Il peut editer son message aussi



Malgré que c'eut put etre maladroit ,il s'en expliqué, pas besoin d'éditer.. 

Pour en revenir au sujet, la fermeture magnétique est elle assez sûre? aucun risque qu'il ne s'ouvre intempestivement? Ceci dit ça règle le problème des crochets qui s'usent sur certains modèles


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je l'ai à 930 euros sur le store US, et Sales Taxes comprises :love:



Bon notre ami Chroukin va se faire revendeur de mac  pour nous


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mai 2006)

Oui bootcamp tourne dessus... C'est jamais qu'un clone de Mac mini portable


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mai 2006)

Je vais m'acheter un portable PC  . Un joli Acer


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse : Tu sors !


----------



## alarache62 (16 Mai 2006)

Je n'ai pas vu où choisir la couleur ni la qualité de l'écran.

Dommage meskinerie pour les adaptateurs video, la personne qui ne connait pas se trouvera bête face à un videoprojecteur et vu que ça n'arrive que très rarement, elle ne s'en rendra pas compte avant le moment où s'est super utile...

Dommage pour la RAM, 1Go commence à être standard niveau PC.

Quelle belle machine!
Rien à voir avec un PC: iSight, remote control, magsafe, fine, silencieuse, performante, 2 OS, iLife.....


----------



## Elvis (16 Mai 2006)

zlu a dit:
			
		

> Du calme messieurs, je converse là avec une connaissance qui m'est chère. Rien à voir avec une révolte de banlieue.
> Mais c'est vrai que ce n'était pas claire pour tout le monde.



Tiens t'es pas mort?


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mai 2006)

Note de la secretaire : Vous m'en achetez un patron ? :rateau:


----------



## moPod (16 Mai 2006)

Rahhh, il faut que je vende mon MacBook Pro ! lol

Il faut que j'attende mais je crois que je vais pas pouvoir...!

RAhhhhhhhhahahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhh!

moPod+


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mai 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Rahhh, il faut que je vende mon MacBook Pro ! lol
> 
> Il faut que j'attende mais je crois que je vais pas pouvoir...!
> 
> ...



Cet homme est fou...


----------



## SveDec (16 Mai 2006)

Oh tiens, j'avais pas vu !!
Alors ce nouveau MacBook ... au nom aussi naze et dans la continuité de son ainé ^^
Bon, ben déjà, il est moche ... hein ?? En noir, il est moche, mais en blanc, c'est presque pire !! Pourquoi ne pas avoir mis la couleur alu, pour copier son ainé (autant copier les bons côtés plutôt que les mauvais, non ? ^^)
Bon après, ça doit être une bonne machine ... j'ai pas trop regardé encore


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2006)

le mabrouk est une machine visiblement tournée multimedia (cinema/musique) claire que pour jouer à warcraft 3 c'est mort. Le tout est de savoir si on achète ce genre de becane pour ça ou pas. Moi ce qui m'interesse c'est de savoir comment vont tourner mes applis PAO et final cut (en bureau etendu enfin !!).


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je vais m'acheter un portable PC  . Un joli Acer


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> le mabrouk est une machine visiblement tournée multimedia (cinema/musique) claire que pour jouer à warcraft 3 c'est mort. Le tout est de savoir si on achète ce genre de becane pour ça ou pas. Moi ce qui m'interesse c'est de savoir comment vont tourner mes applis PAO et final cut (en bureau etendu enfin !!).




Ca va tourner au poil. Avec une sortie d'ecran etendue comme sur powerbook pardon macbook pro... Que demande le peuple ? 



_Reponse : Non mademoiselle ! Vous avez deja un Imac G5 !:rateau:_


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mai 2006)

Non pas du tout , ce macBook c'est du foutage de gueule de la part d'Apple!! Vive les Vaio et Acer !!! Je viens de commander


----------



## Delusive (16 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Mais bordel, c'est si dure que ça d'acheter un petite modem qui tient facilement dans la poche et qui se connecte a chaud a la machine en plus
> 
> Y en a vraiment qui jouent les enfants gâtés la


Mais *** c'est si dur que ça de comprendre que quand on achète une machine mobile, elle doit l'être sans qu'il y ait besoin de rajouter quoi que ce soit ? Surtout pas un modem USB à *55 euros* ?

Si tu t'en fiches de rajouter 55 euros pour qqchose qui était auparavant inclus d'office, libre à toi ; mais tout le monde n'a pas la chance de pouvoir jouer les enfants gâtés .


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non pas du tout , ce macBook c'est du foutage de gueule de la part d'Apple!! Vive les Vaio et Acer !!! Je viens de commander




Remarque je te comprend, a ce prix un pc portable il y'a un CG decente 


tu vas avoir besoin de ça *-> un forum pour t'aider*


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non pas du tout , ce macBook c'est du foutage de gueule de la part d'Apple!! Vive les Vaio et Acer !!! Je viens de commander


Tant mieux pour toi...
Que viens donc tu faire ici, tu devrais aller sur www.pcgeneration.com maintenant


----------



## davdenice (16 Mai 2006)

J'aimerai bien le modèle intermédiaire et pour le jeu une wii :love:
Quel beau début mai !


----------



## yret (16 Mai 2006)

Personnellement, je le trouve très bien et je vais certainement craquer vite !!  dommage, cependant, qu'il ne soit pas un peu plus léger encore (2.36 kgs) ...

De plus il reste très abordable ...


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non pas du tout , ce macBook c'est du foutage de gueule de la part d'Apple!! Vive les Vaio et Acer !!! Je viens de commander




Faites la queue !! J'apporte le pot de vaseline ! 



Autocensured !


----------



## alargeau (16 Mai 2006)

Mon iBook est mort alor vive MacBook !!!
Franchement on peut dire ce qu'on veut Apple a fait du bon boulot, y'a pas à dire !
Question jeux moi j'en ai rien à faire, comme beaucoup d'ailleurs sur Mac donc pas de problème. 

Ce que je trouve vraiment bien c'est le prix ! A partir de 1099 euros c'est très raisonnable et pour le prix vous avez un Core Duo à 1,83GHz, tout simplement excellent !
La différence entre iBook et Powerbook est enfin finie, et c'est tant mieux, car désormais ceux qui ne veulent pas mettre beaucoup d'argent ont aussi droit à un ordinateur puissant. La différence est au niveau de la carte graphique, des écrans plus grands pour la gamme Pro, bref enfin une vraie belle gamme portables pour Apple. Bravo !


----------



## r0m1 (16 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Faites la queue !! J'apporte le pot de vaseline !
> http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:kwait2Ko1hkJ:http://www.ionikh.gr/ico/VaselineJelly.jpg



la charte bordel, la charte


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mai 2006)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> Mon iBook est mort alor vive MacBook !!!
> Franchement on peut dire ce qu'on veut Apple a fait du bon boulot, y'a pas à dire !
> Question jeux moi j'en ai rien à faire, comme beaucoup d'ailleurs sur Mac donc pas de problème.
> 
> ...




 100% raison.


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

La charte :modo:


----------



## davdenice (16 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Faites la queue !! J'apporte le pot de vaseline !



On est vraiment obligé de te suivre, là ? :mouais:


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non pas du tout , ce macBook c'est du foutage de gueule de la part d'Apple!! Vive les Vaio et Acer !!! Je viens de commander


Non mais tu t'attendais à quoi ?
Un disque dur 120Go 7200rpm, une Radeon X1800 256Mo et 2Go de RAM pour 1200&#8364; ?

Faut être logique, c'est cohérent avec le reste de la gamme.

@+
iota


----------



## illicoo (16 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> la charte bordel, la charte




et "bordel" c'est dans la charte......


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> La charte :modo:





/me cache son pot discretement et s'enfuit en courant


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Non mais tu t'attendais à quoi ?
> Un disque dur 120Go 7200rpm, une Radeon X1800 256Mo et 2Go de RAM pour 1200&#8364; ?
> 
> Faut être logique, c'est cohérent avec le reste de la gamme.
> ...



Par contre je trouve un tantinet etonnant de fournir un Macbook avec seulement 512 mo connaissant les besoins evident de Ram du GMA950 . Quoique la ram n'est pas tres chere chez Macway ou Goldway. M'empeche c'est une excellente machine !


----------



## alarache62 (16 Mai 2006)

Sur le site de la fnac, si on prend un Acer, marque la plus vendue, et qu'on cherche un proc Intel Core Duo à 1,83Ghz on a

1299 la machine

Chez Apple, si on ajuste la Ram à 2x 512 comme la Acer et le DD à 100Go, on arrive à 1399
Mais on a une machine qui peut recevoir Mac OS X et toutes ses applications que l'on apprécie tant et également y installer Windows XP et on a un Banal Acer..
L'écran du Mac est 13" et celui de l'ACER est 15" mais ce sont les mêmes résolutions donc on fait afficher autant de choses
Le Mac est de ce fait plus compact, important pour un portable!

Bon après il y a la carte graphique différente mais rares sont ceux qui vérront la limitation, si limitation il y a..

MDR: j'avais pas vu l'autonomie de l'ACER: 2h30, bon à relativiser avec les 6h annoncée par Apple...


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je trouve un tantinet etonnant de fournir un Macbook avec seulement 512 mo connaissant les besoins evident de Ram du GMA950 .


Apple a toujours été mesquin sur la RAM, c'est pas une surprise 

@+
iota


----------



## rizoto (16 Mai 2006)

Comparé à la Radeon 9550 ca vaut quoi le Intel 950?


----------



## rizoto (16 Mai 2006)

Comparé à la Radeon 9550 ca vaut quoi le Intel 950?


----------



## purestyle (16 Mai 2006)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> Question jeux moi j'en ai rien à faire, comme beaucoup d'ailleurs sur Mac donc pas de problème.




Très interessant comme théorie.


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2006)

enfin 200 keuss de plus pour se retrouver avec un wallstreet :love: 
Je déconne...j'en attendais pas plus moi du mabrouk, c'est un entrée de gamme, ils vont pas lui faire rogner le territoire de la gamme pro. Si je veux jouer je me paye une wii. Me retrouver à jouer à tomb raider sur un ordi noir.   Et pourquoi pas rouler en vaio tant qu'on y est. 
Qui que tu sois, je te demande de sortir du corps de st john


----------



## yvos (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Non mais tu t'attendais à quoi ?



à ce qu'on lui réponde ou qu'on parle de lui?  ?

il me paraît bien ce nouveau bidule. "Bon effort" de rester dans la même gamme tarifaire (il me semble que beaucoup craignaient une inflation, non).
L'ibook était une bonne machine: pas trop chère, solide, stylée. On a un bon successeur. Peut-être pas un foudre de guerre mais bien suffisant pour beaucoup. 
Je regrette (vaguement) deux choses: 
1. le poids ->un ultra portable aurait été bien ;
2. l'absence de modem intégré: hé oui, gwen, certains ont encore l'utilité de ce genre de chose, il reste encore 96% de la planète non connecté à l'adsl, sans parler de certains FAI qui te laissent dans la panade... pour un ordinateur soit disant ultra mobile, ça aurait pas mal, mais bien sur, rien de grave, car c'est contournable.
le noir est sympa, mais si on fait le parallèle avec les ipods, je crois que c'est les traces et micro rayures risquent d'être traumatisantes 

Ca aurait pas mal 512Mo sur un unique slot..


----------



## AM28 (16 Mai 2006)

dites, en marge de cette discution... à combien ça se revendrait aujourd'hui un ibook G4 14" avec graveur DVD datant d'août 2005 ? (sous garantie pour qqes mois encore !)  

moi il me plait bien le petit nouveau  
(j'ai l'air d'un has-been en plus maintenant avec la photo en signature :rose: )

Il y a une cote de l'occasion Apple ?


----------



## fpoil (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Apple a toujours été mesquin sur la RAM, c'est pas une surprise
> 
> @+
> iota



apparemment apple est moins mesquin que d"habitude puisqu'il semble que cette fois ci la première ram ne soit pas soudée... euh .. c'est pas très clair sur le site en fait ... à suivre


----------



## clampin (16 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> De beaux Xserves intel à 4000 euros.



Euh... ça c'est plutôt pour la WWDC ou l'Apple Expo....


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ca aurait pas mal 512Mo sur un unique slot..


Avec deux barrettes tu profites du Dual-Channel et donc un petit plus au niveau de la bande passante de la RAM (ce qui n'est pas un mal avec le GMA950 qui vampirise la mémoire centrale).



			
				fpoil a dit:
			
		

> apparemment apple est moins mesquin que d"habitude puisqu'il semble que cette fois ci la première ram ne soit pas soudée... euh .. c'est pas très clair sur le site en fait ... à suivre


Les barrettes ne sont pas soudées, car dans les options pour la RAM tu as : 2x256Mo ou 2x512Mo ou 2x1Go.

@+
iota


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 2. l'absence de modem intégré: hé oui, gwen, certains ont encore l'utilité de ce genre de chose, il reste encore 96% de la planète non connecté à l'adsl, sans parler de certains FAI qui te laissent dans la panade... pour un ordinateur soit disant ultra mobile, ça aurait pas mal, mais bien sur, rien de grave, car c'est contournable.


Voila des paroles raisonnables. C'est contournable en effet et c'est ça qui est important. Fallait bien s'y attendre avec la disparition du modem dans la gamme bureautique, ça devait bien arriver un jour dans la gamme nomade. Mais comme tu le dis, il y a une alternative fort heureusement.


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> apparemment apple est moins mesquin que d"habitude puisqu'il semble que cette fois ci la première ram ne soit pas soudée... euh .. c'est pas très clair sur le site en fait ... à suivre


Ils peuvent pas se permettre de souder un slot avec 256 de ram et une CG qui donne sa pleine puissance  avec 2 barettes identiques. A mon avis


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mai 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Comparé à la Radeon 9550 ca vaut quoi le Intel 950?






			
				rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Comparé à la Radeon 9550 ca vaut quoi le Intel 950?



tiens, et si on regardait K2000...


----------



## jahrom (16 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le noir est sympa, mais si on fait le parallèle avec les ipods, je crois que c'est les traces et micro rayures risquent d'être traumatisantes
> 
> Ca aurait pas mal 512Mo sur un unique slot..




Espérons qu'ils sortent les chaussettes pour macbook   (orange de préférence)


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Espérons qu'ils sortent les chaussettes pour macbook   (orange de préférence)


Et un nano ecran 6"


----------



## UnAm (16 Mai 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Espérons qu'ils sortent les chaussettes pour macbook   (orange de préférence)


vi... la housse "TheGimp" de Crumpler (orange & noir) est trop bien


----------



## DrFatalis (16 Mai 2006)

Bel engin malgré un nom shakespearien...
Je m'étais fourvoyé quant à son prix: on reste très proche des 1000 euros sur le store educ. (Et je m'étais trompé en prévoyant une forte augmentation: mea maxima culpa! Je me couvre la tête de cendres!)
Seul léger regret, il est un poil plus lourd que mon vaillant ibookG3, mais à la rentrée je crois que je me ferais plaisir....


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

Sympa ce nouveau MacBook !!!


Deux regrets : l'écran "brillant" obligatoire, et *200 euros pour 20Go* de disque dur en plus !

Ils sont *fous* ???? C'est la peinture noire ???  Non, ils ont pas osé quand même....

Bref, minable, sur ce coup...

Sinon, pour le reste, avec 2Go de RAM, ça va être un portable super sympa ! Miam !
Manque plus que le remplaçant du powerBook 12' qui sera un ultraportable (ou le Mac Tablet ?) et la famille sera au complet


----------



## Alexandre (16 Mai 2006)

Moi j'ai absolument besoin du clavier qui est lumineux dans le noir. Et en même temps, j'ai besoin que ce soit un 13 pouces. Bref, vous pensez qu'ils vont sortir bientôt un MacBookPro 13 pouces. C'est pour savoir si je dois attendre...


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mai 2006)

achète une frontale


----------



## purestyle (16 Mai 2006)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont *fous* ???? C'est la peinture noire ???  Non, ils ont pas osé quand même....
> 
> Bref, minable, sur ce coup...



ben quoi, black is beautiful, c'est bien connu


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, black is beautiful, c'est bien connu



Certe....:rateau:


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Alexandre a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai absolument besoin du clavier qui est lumineux dans le noir. Et en même temps, j'ai besoin que ce soit un 13 pouces. Bref, vous pensez qu'ils vont sortir bientôt un MacBookPro 13 pouces. C'est pour savoir si je dois attendre...


Deux choses...
Premièrement, il n'y aura pas de Macbook Pro 13", la famille Macbook est désormais au grand complet...
Deuxièmement, concernant l'absence de clavier lumineux... t'as qu'à apprendre à taper sans regarder le clavier 

@+
iota


----------



## ticus (16 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de lire la nouvelle !!!

Mais je ne comprends pas les 200 plus cher pour le MB noir (il a juste 20GO de plus sur le disque dur...) 

Pourquoi ?

J'ai suremment du louper un truc...


----------



## Catouuuuuuuuuu (16 Mai 2006)

Euh j'y connais vraiment rien du tout en carte graphique... Elle est si nulle que ça GMA 950 ? J'ai dejà une Geforce FX 5200 sur mon imac, alors c'est pire ?


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

ticus a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de lire la nouvelle !!!
> 
> ...


Ah, ben je suis pas le seul à halluciner !!!
Ca fait plaisir... 

Mais bon, il est vrai que :


			
				purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi, black is beautiful, c'est bien connu


----------



## Fondug (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Deux choses...
> Premièrement, il n'y aura pas de Macbook Pro 13", la famille Macbook est désormais au grand complet...
> Deuxièmement, concernant l'absence de clavier lumineux... t'as qu'à apprendre à taper sans regarder le clavier
> 
> ...


 
Bah c'est surtout, que même dans le noir, normalement, je dis bien normalement, l'écran éclaire le clavier, si, un peu, quand même...


----------



## MacEnro (16 Mai 2006)

Alexandre a dit:
			
		

> Bref, vous pensez qu'ils vont sortir bientôt un MacBookPro 13 pouces. C'est pour savoir si je dois attendre...


 
D'après le site Apple.com,



			
				http://www.apple.com/hotnews/ a dit:
			
		

> Together with the 15-and 17-inch MacBook Pros, the new MacBook completes Apples Intel-based portables lineup and *replaces both the iBook and the 12-inch PowerBook*.


 
Donc si le MacBook remplace le PB 12'', on peut dire qu'il n'y aura pas de Mac Book Pro 12 ou 13'' (vous suivez ??  )


----------



## ticus (16 Mai 2006)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben je suis pas le seul à halluciner !!!
> Ca fait plaisir...
> 
> Mais bon, il est vrai que :



La seule explication est que la peinture noire doit etre plus cher que la blanche


----------



## palm snipe (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Non mais tu t'attendais à quoi ?
> Un disque dur 120Go 7200rpm, une Radeon X1800 256Mo et 2Go de RAM pour 1200? ?
> 
> Faut être logique, c'est cohérent avec le reste de la gamme.
> ...


oui. Mais je me demmande si ca vaut vaut le coup de prendre le macbook au lieu de l'ibook. Il faut que je m'achete un mac, mais lequel?


----------



## MacEnro (16 Mai 2006)

ticus a dit:
			
		

> La seule explication est que la peinture noire doit etre plus cher que la blanche


 
J'ai plutôt l'impression que le noir est vu comme un appareil "haut de gamme" un peu chic, susceptible de séduire la clientèle du MacBook Pro (celle qui aurait acheté un MacBook Pro 12'' par exemple...), donc plus cher. Mais qui sait si la différence de prix ne se justifiera pas plus lors de la prochaine révision avec des options qui lui seraient réservées...


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2006)

moi vous savez j'ai une nVidia GeForce2 MX avec 32 mo de vram alors la 950 elle me fait pas peur. Vous parlez à quelqu'un qui rame sur tomb raider 1 !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2006)

Le coup de la peinture noire plus chère, ils l'avaient déjà fait sur l'iPod U2.


----------



## ticus (16 Mai 2006)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plutôt l'impression que le noir est vu comme un appareil "haut de gamme" un peu chic, susceptible de séduire la clientèle du MacBook Pro (celle qui aurait acheté un MacBook Pro 12'' par exemple...), donc plus cher. Mais qui sait si la différence de prix ne se justifiera pas plus lors de la prochaine révision avec des options qui lui seraient réservées...



C'est vrai que je trouve le noir plus classe  mais de là à mettre 200 euros de plus, je pense que c'est abusé ... si encore il y avait 1GO de ram ...


----------



## fpoil (16 Mai 2006)

palm snipe a dit:
			
		

> oui. Mais je me demmande si ca vaut vaut le coup de prendre le macbook au lieu de l'ibook. Il faut que je m'achete un mac, mais lequel?


honnètement il n'y a pas photos ... un macbook point! sinon si c'est pour tester un ibook d'occasion suffira  :

macbook : isight intégrée, port gigabit, entrée numérique son, écran 13" avec une meilleure définition (bureau étendu possible), un core duo (et donc la possiblité d'installer xp avec bootcamp ou d'utiliser paralells workstation), bon il reste les jeux mais l'ibook est loin d'être une bête

bon il reste à tester l'autonomie de ce macbook pro et seul le retour d'utilisateurs pourra nous en apporter plus


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

palm snipe a dit:
			
		

> oui. Mais je me demmande si ca vaut vaut le coup de prendre le macbook au lieu de l'ibook. Il faut que je m'achete un mac, mais lequel?



Heu, le MacBook plie quand même gentillement le iBook ! :mouais:

Et le GMA950, c'est pas si terrible que ça... Beaucoup de PC portable dans cette gamme utilisent des chipsets gaphiques (ATI ou NVidia) qui vont pomper dans la mémoire RAM de la machine hein !

[mode cynique /on]
_Sinon, faut attendre septembre, et là le nouveau MacBook sortira, si c'est pas avant... Peut-êtrz qu'il y aura du nouveau !_
[mode cynique /off]


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le coup de la peinture noire plus chère, ils l'avaient déjà fait sur l'iPod U2.


Rien à voir, l'iPod U2 était vendu avec la discographie du groupe, contrairement aux iPod classiques.



			
				fpoil a dit:
			
		

> macbook : isight intégrée, port gigabit, *entrée numérique son*, écran 13" avec une meilleure définition (bureau étendu possible), un core duo (et donc la possiblité d'installer xp avec bootcamp ou d'utiliser paralells workstation), bon il reste les jeux mais l'ibook est loin d'être une bête


Entré et sortie son numérique (optique) 

@+
iota


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> Donc si le MacBook remplace le PB 12'', on peut dire qu'il n'y aura pas de Mac Book Pro 12 ou 13'' (vous suivez ??  )


J'avais pas fait gaffe à cette info ! Donc, à priori, le "futur" ultra-portable Apple serait un Mac Tablet !? 

Remarque, si Apple sort un ultra-portable, ce qui est possible _(vont pas laisser ce segment vide quand même ?)_, rien ne les oblige à l'appeler MacBook : ça peut permettre *de le différentier de la gamme*, et de se permettre quelques écarts sympathiques ^^


----------



## piotr_ (16 Mai 2006)

Salut tout le monde,

Petit nouveau, je suis encore un PCiste, mais depuis quelques mois, et surtout depuis l'acquisition d'un Ipod Nano, je me rapproche de plus en plus d'Apple. 

Le bouleversement que fut le passage de PowerPC vers Intel m'a prouvé qu'Apple, avec leur stratégie commercial impressionnante, partait à la conquête du monde PC !!

Je suis séduit, bientôt conquis! 

Je ne suis pas pressé, mais ces nouvelles machines à base d'Intel sont vraiment belles. Avec un OS qui me semble vraiment tenir la route, la future utilisation que je souhaite en faire (Web, bureautique, Photo) m'a confirmé que cette solution était la plus intéressante (et puis en tant qu'informaticien, Windows ça me soule GRAVE!)

J'attendais le MacBook. Le voilà, le MBP est une très belle machine, mais je trouve que sont rapport prix/perf n'est pas totalement justifié. (A moins d'un bon refurb )

Ce MacBook, me plait, je pense qu'il va d'ici quelques temps plaire à mon porte-feuille 

Apple patauge encore un peu sur les features et les prix associés à cette nouvelle gamme. Pour preuve, le retrait de la version 1,83 en MBP et sa réduction de 150 (quand même!)de même qu'il y a une incohérence entre le milieu de gamme MB car si on prend 1Go de RAM  un 80Go cela donne 1448, oui oui Monsieur, c'est logique ! :sleep:

Je vais laissez Mr.Jobs faire ses calculs et attendre que les soldes de Juillet 


Sur ce, nouvelle gamme, nouveau membre!

See you!


----------



## raph34 (16 Mai 2006)

Bonjour j ai achete il n y a pas si longtemps moins d un mois un macbookpro 1,83 mhz (en plus baisse des prix ). Je voulais savoir s il était plus puissant qu macbook 2ghz ou du moins plus rapide ? Ou le macbook est il plus puissant? Si c est ce que je crois j en ai mal au ventre ... Enfin si quelqu un pouvait me repondre ca serait sympa ...


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

raph34 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j ai achete il n y a pas si longtemps moins d un mois un macbookpro 1,83 mhz (en plus baisse des prix ). Je voulais savoir s il était plus puissant qu macbook 2ghz ou du moins plus rapide ?


Le Macbook 2GHz sera plus rapide que ton Macbook Pro 1,83GHz pour les applications qui sollicitent principalement le processeur (encodage audio par exemple).
Par contre, au niveau performance graphique, ton Macbook pro a clairement l'avantage.

@+
iota


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2006)

raph34 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j ai achete il n y a pas si longtemps moins d un mois un macbookpro 1,83 mhz (en plus baisse des prix ). Je voulais savoir s il était plus puissant qu macbook 2ghz ou du moins plus rapide ? Ou le macbook est il plus puissant? Si c est ce que je crois j en ai mal au ventre ... Enfin si quelqu un pouvait me repondre ca serait sympa ...


C'est la loi du genre. Tu sors de chez le marchand et ton ordi est déja dépassé. En plus depuis "intel inside", ça va changer tous les 3 jours. Enfin, je m'en ferais pas pour ça, la différence doit être minime.


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

raph34 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j ai achete il n y a pas si longtemps moins d un mois un macbookpro 1,83 mhz (en plus baisse des prix ). Je voulais savoir s il était plus puissant qu macbook 2ghz ou du moins plus rapide ? Ou le macbook est il plus puissant? Si c est ce que je crois j en ai mal au ventre ... Enfin si quelqu un pouvait me repondre ca serait sympa ...



Ben ca dépend aussi de la Ram, et de la carte graphique.
Si tu joue, ton MacBook Pro explose le MacBook, je suppose que c'est pareil pour les applis photo/vidéo pros.
Par contre, je pense que le MacBook 2 Ghz doit être un peu plus véloce pour d'autres applications, comme la bureautique par exemple.


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

Au fait j'ai une question, on y a peut-être déjà répondu mais j'ai la flemme de lire les 26 autres pages 

Quand on voit le MacBook de face, il y a un trou sur la tranche de devant, tout à droite...c'est quoi? Une prise casque? :love:


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

Infra rouge pour front row et sa télécommande


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Quand on voit le MacBook de face, il y a un trou sur la tranche de devant, tout à droite...c'est quoi? Une prise casque? :love:


Le rond noir, c'est le capteur IR pour la télécommande.
Juste à côté, c'est la LED de la machine.

@+
iota


----------



## brunol (16 Mai 2006)

Il me semble que c'est le port infra-rouge...


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mai 2006)

Et bien, il est terrible ce nouveau macbook.
Pas certains que je reprendrais un modèle "pro" au moment de changer mon powerbook.


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2006)

raph34 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j ai achete il n y a pas si longtemps moins d un mois un macbookpro 1,83 mhz (en plus baisse des prix ). Je voulais savoir s il était plus puissant qu macbook 2ghz ou du moins plus rapide ? Ou le macbook est il plus puissant? Si c est ce que je crois j en ai mal au ventre ... Enfin si quelqu un pouvait me repondre ca serait sympa ...




Et quand bien même s'il était plus puissant sur l'encodage de vidéo en sorenson 3512, qu'est-ce que ça pourrait bien te faire hein ?  C'est vraiment si grave ? Quand t'achète un ordi tu flippes ensuite tous les jours en te disant qu'il va en sortir un plus puissant ? Ca change quoi à ta vie ? L'important c'est que ton macbookpro te satisfasse, l'obsolescence elle est surtout dans la tête et dans notre comportement, et de toute façon elle est programmée 



Bon sinon, comme vous avez déjà dû le dire déjà 25 fois dans ce topic, enfin un vrai écran  !
- Une résolution adéquate
- Une dalle idéale et qui offre apparemment des meilleurs perfs en terme de luminosité et de contraste que la vieille dalle des ibooks.

J'en veux un !!!!!


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Et hop...
C'est le grand déballage 
Le Macbook est déjà en vente dans les Apple Store.

@+
iota


----------



## Piewhy (16 Mai 2006)

griller  je voulais poster ce lien mais iota m'a pris de vitesse


----------



## )Tit( (16 Mai 2006)

ça veutr dire que le macbook est dispo, on aura pas a attendre comme le macbook pro??


----------



## rizoto (16 Mai 2006)

Il a bien un écran brillant. c'est pas top pour ceux qui comptait bosser. C'est dommage qu'on est pas le choix.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2006)

Vous me faîtes marrer à trouver le black beautiful ! Quand des pcs portables sortaient dans cette couleur, vous n'étiez pas au bord de l'orgasme quand même !
Sinon, juste dire qu'au vu des caractéristiques, il n'a pas l'air révolutionnaire le MacBook... [En gros, tout ça pour ça ?]


----------



## ST-EX (16 Mai 2006)

Je suis d'accrd : l'écran brillan c'est flateur pour certaines images, cependant c'est lassant surtout pour bosser. Franchement, en noir avec un écran brillant et windows installable, c'est presque un Sony Vaio ton mac ... 
Ca fait réfléchir, pourtant je suis Macaddict.


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Et c'est reparti pour le même vieux débat... 

@+
iota


----------



## piotr_ (16 Mai 2006)

Bon aller une petite récap de la gamme MacTel:


http://store.apple.com/Catalog/fr/Images/comparison_chart.html


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Non mais tu t'attendais à quoi ?
> Un disque dur 120Go 7200rpm, une Radeon X1800 256Mo et 2Go de RAM pour 1200 ?
> 
> Faut être logique, c'est cohérent avec le reste de la gamme.
> ...



Non mais pas une GMA c tout


----------



## Patamach (16 Mai 2006)

Mate ou brillant.
Peinture noire ou blanche.
Bientôt on pourra aussi choisir l'intérieur cuir avec ou sans clim.
C'est beau le marketing ...


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non mais pas une GMA c tout


Oui, mais quoi ?
Une X1300 ? ça n'en fera toujours pas une machine taillée pour le jeu...

@+
iota


----------



## DeniX (16 Mai 2006)

Pour ma part je le trouve très bien à première vue et dans ma gamme de prix. Achat prévu pour mon étudiant de fiston qui passe son BAC en juin. 
Ton BAC d'abord ton MAC ensuite !  

DeniX


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

le voilà en noir:







d'autres ici: http://www.milic.com/photos/chicago2006/index.html

le lien semble cassé...trop de gens dessus ...snif


----------



## Alex6 (16 Mai 2006)

Je trouve également que cette machine est bien positionnée. Prix attractif, processeur correct, disque dur permettant d'installer bootcamp...
Le seul défaut comme déjà dit, la carte graphique, mais on ne peut pas tout avoir : une machine avec un prix sympa et des performances dignes d'un macbook pro 17".


----------



## gibet_b (16 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, même les Formule 1 ont le Wifi maintenant, alors ce n'est pas une excuse



À quoi ça leur sert de surfer sur le net, à l'allure où ils roulent ?    

Bon ok je


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est reparti pour le même vieux débat...
> 
> @+
> iota



quel même vieux débat ?


----------



## wolverine (16 Mai 2006)

moi je trouve maintenant le macbookpro 15"4 a 1999 euros et core duo 2ghz tres interessant , ....je me tate !!:rateau:


----------



## piotr_ (16 Mai 2006)

Le clavier à l'air en effet bien fun 





			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> le voilà en noir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> À quoi ça leur sert de surfer sur le net, à l'allure où ils roulent ?


C'est pour le GPS, au cas où ils se perdent sur le circuit...  

Attends, je te suis... 

@+
iota


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> quel même vieux débat ?


"Les mac intel c'est des PC" bla bla bla...
"En plus avec Windows il n'y a plus de différence" bla bla bla...

@+
iota


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Mate ou brillant.
> Peinture noire ou blanche.
> Bientôt on pourra aussi choisir l'intérieur cuir avec ou sans clim.
> C'est beau le marketing ...



Vivement les jantes qui continuent de tourner à l'arrêt


----------



## pim (16 Mai 2006)

Coucou tout le monde 

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire ce que l'on peut reprocher à un écran brillant ? Et pourquoi c'est pénible lorsque l'on travaille ?

Sinon niveau clavier cela me fait penser aux claviers de certains portables HP, entièrement clos, sans petits espaces dans lesquels pourraient se glisser des saletés. En plus contrairement à l'iBook il y aurait 12 touches de fonctions. Donc c'est sans doute un progrès, même si la mention "frappe plus dure" peu faire peur à un adepte de la douceur du clavier du PowerBook.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> "Les mac intel c'est des PC" bla bla bla...
> "En plus avec Windows il n'y a plus de différence" bla bla bla...
> 
> @+
> iota



Je ne vois pas vraiment ce qui t'ennuie là dedans


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire ce que l'on peut reprocher à un écran brillant ? Et pourquoi c'est pénible lorsque l'on travaille ?


Avantage de l'écran brillant, les couleurs plus vives plus "claquantes".
Inconvénients : plus sensible au reflet qu'un écran classique, le fait que ça brille peu fatiguer plus vite les yeux.



			
				AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas vraiment ce qui t'ennuie là dedans


J'ai pas envie de me taper un argumentaire de 50 pages sur "pouquoi un mac et un mac" et "pourquoi un mac c'est comme un pc" comme on en a déjà eu ici 

@+
iota


----------



## Gregware73 (16 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, je suivait avec interêt les posts sur le macbook futur(actuel du coup!) ayant envie de switcher, juste un truc un peu decevant...le superdrive seulement pour le milieu de gamme, sans compter que rajouter de la mémoire vive et des Go sur le disque dur coute plus cher dés qu'on monte en gamme...logique?

Ps:juste pour le design=>"eh ben il est ou le clavier retroéclairé?"


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2006)

Le superdrive aurait du être en option en effet sur le bas de gamme...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas envie de me taper un argumentaire de 50 pages sur "pouquoi un mac et un mac" et "pourquoi un mac c'est comme un pc" comme on en a déjà eu ici
> 
> @+
> iota



Personnellement, c'est juste la fan attitude qui me fatigue.


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le superdrive aurait du être en option en effet sur le bas de gamme...


Même pas double couche en plus :hein: 

@+
iota


----------



## jerem9136 (16 Mai 2006)

j'ai pas lu le poste , j'étais pas au courant que le petit macbook allait sortir aujourd'hui, quelle bonne surprise en allant voir les flux rss!
enfin bref je me suis empressé d'aller sur l'apple store (qui est plus lent que d'habitude je trouve, normale vu le nb de personne qu'il doit y avoir dessus!!)
je trouve honteux le prix du noir (surtout que je le trouve pas terrible) ainsi que leur combo à la c*n encore!!! (même si ca a du être dit 20,000fois!)
mais bon il est super quand même, on s'y attendait à tous ses caracteristiques, je sais pas ce que vaut la carte graphique intégrée (pas grand chose je pense...  l'intégrée c'est souvent bidon.. m'enifn le sjeux ne m'intéresse pas pour ma part)
sinon mon switch va être pour bientôt!!! malgré les petits défaut il est super!!! super super super....


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais quoi ?
> Une X1300 ? ça n'en fera toujours pas une machine taillée pour le jeu...
> 
> @+
> iota




Pas forcement une machine taillée pour le jeu mais un peu plus puissante qu'une GMA , c tout  . Je suis pas pro gamer sur mac , on a une Wii pour ca :rose:


----------



## pim (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Même pas double couche en plus :hein:
> 
> @+
> iota


Une raison de plus pour ne pas aller dépenser 200 &#8364; de plus, et rester sur l'entrée de gamme.

Maintenant chacun voit selon son utilisation, mais perso chaque fois que j'ai gravé un DVD je l'ai fait depuis chez moi, donc ces fameux 200 &#8364; peuvent être utilisés dans un graveur de DVD externe.


----------



## marlou (16 Mai 2006)

501  posts, le macbook a presque déjà atteint l'age de raison!!
Je prends dès que je le vois en vrai! ou alors un macbook pro en faux sur le refurb; en tous cas pas plus de 1300 euros, et pas noir


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcement une machine taillée pour le jeu mais un peu plus puissante qu'une GMA , c tout  . Je suis pas pro gamer sur mac , on a une Wii pour ca :rose:



 Cest surtout que la X1300  nest pas à mémoire partagé. Toujours bouffer sur la Ram...Tsss :mouais:


----------



## McSly (16 Mai 2006)

Waouuuuuh! Il est superbe ce macbook... 

 

Arf, j'ai mal au ventre! Mon impatience m'a trahie! 
J'ai commandé il y a exactement 14 jours un powerbook 12" sur l'apple store suisse. Je l'ai reçu il y a 7 jours. Je pensais que les MacBook allait plus tarder que ça. Du coup, je me retrouve avec une machine moins puissante et plus cher!!
J'ai entendu dire qu'il y a une possibilité de pouvoir le retourner. Est-ce possible? Et jusqu'à quand? Je regrette mon achat, vu la sortie des MacBook. 
Malheureusement, impossible d'ouvrir les conditions générales d'achat sur l'apple store suisse! Quelqu'un peut-il me confirmer ou m'infirmer ceci? Et comment dois-je m'y prendre?

Merci!


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Une raison de plus pour ne pas aller dépenser 200  de plus, et rester sur l'entrée de gamme.


Le modèle du milieu avec 1Go de RAM et un disque dur 80Go me semble être une machine intéressante (si le graveur de DVD est indispensable).

Perso, le combo sur mon iBook 12", c'est vraiment le truc que je regrette.

@+
iota


----------



## gibet_b (16 Mai 2006)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> Si tu t'en fiches de rajouter 55 euros pour qqchose qui était auparavant inclus d'office, libre à toi ; mais tout le monde n'a pas la chance de pouvoir jouer les enfants gâtés .



Oui mais avant (quand j'ai acheté mon mac mini) on devait mettre 55 euros pour avoir du WiFi (et 150 euros pour l'iSight aussi) ! Et comme l'a dit quelqu'un, on peut pas tout conserver sur une machine, au risque de la voir grossir. Et la tendance est plutôt à la légereté !

Faut arrêter de se regarder le nombril et de gueuler dès que c'est pas exactement ce qu'on voulait... Moi aussi un modem RTC pourrait m'être utile, or si j'achète un portable, ce sera un macbook, et je n'éprouve pas le besoin de râler parce qu'il n'y a plus de modem RTC.


----------



## ithymique (16 Mai 2006)

franchement, plus apple sort de nouveaux ordis (devrais-je utiliser le mot gadgets ?), plus je suis déçu, notamment par cette histoire de chipset graphique minable (rappel pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris, le chipset n'est pas une carte !)

encore et toujours ils verrouillent la gamme pour forcer les gens à prendre, de fil en aiguille, le modèle plus cher. ils ont toujours été mesquins de toute façon. encore une fois ils se moquent totalement des joueurs et prennent les pros pour des richards. le dual core est peut-être puissant mais si c'est pour ne rien faire avec, où est l'intérêt ? surtout avec cette histoire de boot camp, ils auraient pu faire switcher pas mal de jeunes, mais il est évident que ceux-ci plébisciteront les PC avec un écran plus grand, un graveur dvd (à part que le jour où j'arriverai à graver plus de 5 dvd de suite, je serai bien content vu qu'un graveur dvd ça ne dure pas plus d'un an) et une carte graphique pour le même prix. Atteindre 1500 euros sans carte graphique, faut oser quand même !

bonne nouvelle quand même : la baisse du prix du macbook pro. 
Perso, plus qu'à attendre un 17' noir (c'est moche l'alu) avec un processeur 64 bits (puisqu'il est dans les cartons), un nouveau système d'exploitation fourni avec (autant économiser un peu le prix du nouveau système, surtout si le noyau est enfin plus rapide), et aussi attendre que les excités essuient les plâtres (bruit, problèmes de qualité, etc)... en attendant pas besoin de remplacer un powerbook g4 qui tourne encore très bien (surtout après tout ce qui a été changé en garantie, dans mon cas), mais quand la batterie ne tient plus trop longtemps, on peut remplacer son disque dur par un 7200 tours pour lui donner un gros coup de peps.
En même temps un PBG4 a du mal avec frontrow alors qu'un macbook doit y arriver sans problème. 
Je testerais bien WOW sur les macbook...

pour le modem 56 k n'oubliez pas la borne airport, mais ils pourraient bientôt sortir une airport express avec modem, comme ça on pourra également racheter une borne tous les deux ans vu que la borne airport express n'a pas l'air de durer trop longtemps. Sinon Orange, SFT etc. proposent pour les milliardaires des forfaits wifi mobile dans la France entière (ou du GPRS par bluetooth, etc.)

Maintenant avant de râler pour de bon il faudrait essayer ce "macbook junior". il suffit d'aller à la fnac et de tester des fichiers vidéo .mkv... ou un jeu récent... donc vivement les tests du macbook en situation réelle (jeux, logiciels 3D). et la sortie d'un nouveau chipset graphique intel (à moins qu'une carte graphique combinée à la baisse des prix des processeurs ?)

Bref le mac ressemble de plus en plus au ipod : un gros joujou inutile. Déjà qu'avec le g4 on n'était pas gâtés... Et il n'y a que trois couleurs en comptant le blanc, le noir et le gris. Ah on me dit que ce ne sont pas des couleurs ? Un macbook rose, bleu, jaune, vert etc. ça aurait sûrement fait vendre... qu'est-ce qui a fait vendre le imac ? bon alors !

j'attends de voir ce que va en penser ma copine, elle voulait un macbook, mais sans possibilité de jeux... elle va peut-être renoncer...

sinon il vient ce xserve cell ?..
bon l'étape suivante c'est certainement la baisse des prix. le macbook à 800 euros, ok. le premier prix avec carte graphique à 2000 euros, non !


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcement une machine taillée pour le jeu mais un peu plus puissante qu'une GMA , c tout  . Je suis pas pro gamer sur mac , on a une Wii pour ca :rose:



Attention à ne pas véhiculer la fausse idée qu'avec une GMA 950 on ne peut pas jouer du tout. Certe elle a des capacités bas de gamme, mais elle dispose cependant de capacité 3D hardware, qui même si elles sont bien moins complètes que la quasi totalité des autres cartes, permettent quand même de jouer à un certain nombre de jeux moyennement gourmand en 3D. 

Le jeux le plus gourmand envisageable sur cette puce est à mon sens Warcraft 3, avec lequel on peut espérer 30 FPS en 800x600 avec au moins les détails à moyens, je pense.

Au dessus de ce type de jeux, et donc pour les jeux plus gourmands en 3D que Warcraft 3, il vaut mieux oublier, à moins d'aimer le 600x480 low details à 15FPS ou moins.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (16 Mai 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> (c'est moche l'alu) avec un processeur 64 bits, un nouveau système d'exploitation fourni avec (autant économiser un peu, surtout si le noyau est enfin plus rapide), et aussi attendre que les excités essuient les plâtres...



Absolument d'accord ! [et le reste aussi mais avec ça, plus]


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mai 2006)

J'attends de le voir en vrai  . Après je déciderai


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> mais elle dispose cependant de capacité 3D hardware


Ouais, mais bon réduite au minimum...
Pas de T&L hardware, pareil pour les Vertex Shader (support logiciel)...

@+
iota


----------



## gwena (16 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Le jeux le plus gourmand envisageable sur cette puce est à mon sens Warcraft 3, avec lequel on peut espérer 30 FPS en 800x600 avec au moins les détails à moyens, je pense.
> 
> Au dessus de ce type de jeux, et donc pour les jeux plus gourmands en 3D que Warcraft 3, il vaut mieux oublier, à moins d'aimer le 600x480 low details à 15FPS ou moins.


super!! autant acheter d'occaze un ibook g4...


----------



## hunjord (16 Mai 2006)

gwena a dit:
			
		

> super!! autant acheter d'occaze un ibook g4...


Bein tiens....fore sure, je viens de m'acheter un Ibook cadencé à 1.1Ghz, il va très bien pour aller sur le net et des broutilles de ce genre....


----------



## godjester (16 Mai 2006)

Salut , je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'attendais avec impatience la venu de ces nouveaux macbooks
J'avoue etre un peu decu par la carte graphique, donc j'aurai plusieurs question a ce sujet:
  - si j'ai un 1Go de ram, cela va-t-il entrainer de meilleur performance graphique?
  - la carte est-elle suffisante pour des jeux tels que gta ou ut?
  - qu'est-ce qui est mieux entre la carte graphique du macbook et celle de l'ibook?

merci, sinon ce macbook est parfait!


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2006)

j'ai un powerbook 12"...


----------



## gibet_b (16 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Waouuuuuh! Il est superbe ce macbook...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Téléphone à l'Apple Store pour savoir si tu peux être remboursé ou bien avoir le droit à un échange ? Tu n'as rien à perdre... Parce qu'en effet, ce serait plus sympa pour toi d'avoir un nouveau MacBook. Sauf si tu joues beaucoup peut-être...


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

J'ai une question importante: J'ai un imac 20" G5 2gig et un ibook 12" de octobre 2005.
Si je les vends, peux-je avoir un bon macbook ou macbook pro?


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

gwena a dit:
			
		

> super!! autant acheter d'occaze un ibook g4...



Tout dépend de tes priorités... Cela dit au jour d'aujourd'hui quelqu'un qui fait son hard core gamer à vouloir jouer aux derniers jeux derniers cris sur un Mac, franchement je trouve ca risible.
Quand on est hardcore gamer, on l'asume ou on ne dit pas qu'on est hardcore gamer et donc, pour jouer en tous cas, on choisi soit un PC soit la console de jeux la plus populaire (la PS2 actuellement).
C'est encore plus risible lorsqu'il s'agit de jouer sur un ordinateur portable, les ordinateurs portables n'ayant jamais été les meilleurs machines à choisir pour jouer intensément (même en prenant des foudre de guerre, puisque ne pouvant pas les faire évoluer ils deviennent vite obsolete pour jouer aux derniers jeux).

Dans les autres cas, c'est que tu n'es pas un hardcore gamer et donc tu t'en fous de ne pas pouvoir jouer à tel ou tel jeux, puisque tout ce que tu veux au mieux c'est jouer à quelques jeux de temps en temps, peu importe si tu ne peux pas jouer à tous les jeux.


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Attention à ne pas véhiculer la fausse idée qu'avec une GMA 950 on ne peut pas jouer du tout. Certe elle a des capacités bas de gamme, mais elle dispose cependant de capacité 3D hardware, qui même si elles sont bien moins complètes que la quasi totalité des autres cartes, permettent quand même de jouer à un certain nombre de jeux moyennement gourmand en 3D.
> 
> Le jeux le plus gourmand envisageable sur cette puce est à mon sens Warcraft 3, avec lequel on peut espérer 30 FPS en 800x600 avec au moins les détails à moyens, je pense.
> 
> Au dessus de ce type de jeux, et donc pour les jeux plus gourmands en 3D que Warcraft 3, il vaut mieux oublier, à moins d'aimer le 600x480 low details à 15FPS ou moins.




Pour un jeux, qui date, et qui recommande un minimun un G3 400 MHz, 128 mo de ram, carte video 16 mo ati ou nvidia et 700 mo libre sur le DD... si il a du mal a fonctionner sur un MB qui a des capacités largement superieur alors la GM 950 c'est la merde pure et simple


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Pour un jeux, qui date, et qui recommande un minimun un G3 400 MHz, 128 mo de ram, carte video 16 mo ati ou nvidia et 700 mo libre sur le DD... si il a du mal a fonctionner sur un MB qui a des capacités largement superieur alors la GM 950 c'est la merde pure et simple



Heureusement, ca n'est pas le cas 

Note que j'exagère surement et ca m'étonnerait pas que la GMA950 puisse faire tourner aussi des jeux comme World Of Warcraft honorablement.
J'ai lu quelques témoignages en ce sens avec le Mac Mini, mais ils étaient pas très détaillé, ils disaient en gros que ca tournait bien sans donner de chiffre ni les réglages utilisés.

C'est d'ailleurs quelque chose que je reproche aux diverses "benchs" de perfs 3D faits, ils sont toujours fait avec des jeux genre Doom 3, Quake 4 ou UT2004, et on voit jamais de bench sur des jeux moins gourmand, mais pourtant souvent bien plus populaires, tel que World Of Warcraft.


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2006)

J'ai acheté un iBook 12" (sur le refurb) et j'ai jusqu'à demain pour le rendre (délai de 10 jours). Je le rends et je prends un macbook ou je le garde (200 et quelques euros de différence) ? 
Le macbook va-t-il connaitre des défauts de jeunesse ou ses composants sont-ils éprouvés ?
La carte graphique est-elle pénalisante pour du montage video avec imovie (utilisation familiale et très réduite) ?


----------



## .Steff (16 Mai 2006)

Bon je viens de le découvrir ce nouveau portable 
Il est vraiment bien et le noir et vraiment pas mal  Enfin il suffisait de le demander tres fort ce nouveau MacBook.
Encore un grand coup d'apple je pense.


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

Que vaut encore un imac 20" G5 2gig et un ibook d'octobre 2005?


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un iBook 12" (sur le refurb) et j'ai jusqu'à demain pour le rendre (délai de 10 jours). Je le rends et je prends un macbook ou je le garde (200 et quelques euros de différence) ?



A toi de voir...



> Le macbook va-t-il connaitre des défauts de jeunesse ou ses composants sont-ils éprouvés ?



Ca, ca ne peut pas se savoir à l'avance.



> La carte graphique est-elle pénalisante pour du montage video avec imovie (utilisation familiale et très réduite) ?



Non pas du tout. Aucun problème pour ce type d'usage.


----------



## hunjord (16 Mai 2006)

Il faut arreter de spéculer, et attendre les tests..juges de paix 
Cela étant dit, l'acheteur d'un Macbook tout court, quel est son profil et son utilisation?


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

Maintenant que la gamme public est complète le prix de l'occaz va fortement diminué


----------



## gibet_b (16 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un iBook 12" (sur le refurb) et j'ai jusqu'à demain pour le rendre (délai de 10 jours). Je le rends et je prends un macbook ou je le garde (200 et quelques euros de différence) ?
> Le macbook va-t-il connaitre des défauts de jeunesse ou ses composants sont-ils éprouvés ?
> La carte graphique est-elle pénalisante pour du montage video avec imovie (utilisation familiale et très réduite) ?



Coucou Lamarounet  

Ça m'aurait étonné que tu n'ais pas encore envie de jouer aux iBooks musicaux  Moi, j'échangerai. Et en ce qui concerne iMovie, à priori, aucun problème, car c'est le processeur qui est sollicité, et non la CG. En plus, si c'est pour de l'utilisation familiale... Fonce


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

strummert a dit:
			
		

> Que vaut encore un imac 20" G5 2gig et un ibook d'octobre 2005?



Consulte les différentes annonces sur MacG tu pourras te faire une idée du prix


----------



## Gregware73 (16 Mai 2006)

profil de l'acheteur de MacBook?l'étudiant moyen,  qui aime mac ou qui a envie de switcher, pour faire de la bureautique matter des Dvd regarder ses photos transferer ses musiques (acquises légalement...), ptet un peu de montage...mais riend 'exceptionnel je pense...c tt moi!je veux bien le tester s'il m'est offert!

Enfin bon on a beaucoup parlé de la baisse des processeurs intel le 28...donc je crois que je vais attendre un tout petit peu, on sait jamais!


----------



## Alex6 (16 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> profil de l'acheteur de MacBook?l'étudiant moyen,  qui aime mac ou qui a envie de switcher, pour faire de la bureautique matter des Dvd regarder ses photos transferer ses musiques (acquises légalement...), ptet un peu de montage...mais riend 'exceptionnel je pense...c tt moi!je veux bien le tester s'il m'est offert!
> 
> Enfin bon on a beaucoup parlé de la baisse des processeurs intel le 28...donc je crois que je vais attendre un tout petit peu, on sait jamais!



Ca m'étonnerait que les prix baissent dans les 15 prochains jours.


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'étonnerait que les prix baissent dans les 15 prochains jours.




Surtout que Apple plus elle fait de marge sur un produit mieux elle se porte
(>30%:rateau: )


----------



## hunjord (16 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> profil de l'acheteur de MacBook?l'étudiant moyen,  qui aime mac ou qui a envie de switcher, pour faire de la bureautique matter des Dvd regarder ses photos transferer ses musiques (acquises légalement...), ptet un peu de montage...mais riend 'exceptionnel je pense...c tt moi!je veux bien le tester s'il m'est offert!
> 
> Enfin bon on a beaucoup parlé de la baisse des processeurs intel le 28...donc je crois que je vais attendre un tout petit peu, on sait jamais!


Bein, c'est bien ce que je dis......acheter un laptop PC dans la même gamme de prix, faire des tests, perfs, stabilité et tout, suis certain que ce Macbook devrait bien s'en tirer..je vois personne jouer sur un laptop PC à 1000&#8364; et avoir des sensations digne d'un avion de chasse...
Pareil pour le reste, montage, 3D...etc


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

http://occasion.macg.co/member.php?uid=38859
vends ibook excellent état


----------



## Bionik (16 Mai 2006)

J'ai tout suivi du bureau cet aprèm, et moi je suis très satisfait de ce petit laptop. L'histoire de la CG, perso je m'en f***, comme beaucoup l'ont dit l'iBook et donc le MacBook n'ont jamais été des machines destinées a du montage vidéo lourd ni à des jeux 3D puissants. Pour ça vous avez le MacBook Pro  
Un grand coup d'Apple à mon avis   


_je vais vendre mon imac intel et me le prendre ce macbook, c'est celui là que j'attendais depuis longtemps_


----------



## Gregware73 (16 Mai 2006)

D'ailleurs en parlant de marge, en arrivant chez moi ce soir, je me branche au taquet sur applestore(come tous les mardis!on n'est pas à l'abri d'une bonne surprise) et je vois a partir de 968 le macbook, une demi heure plus tard le prix était a 1099!!c moi qui hallucine?:mouais::mouais:

[mode étudiant en eco qui se la péte]
A part ça on dit merçi a la baisse du $ qui pour les ibook a 999$ nous donnait 1100 et maintenant c'est nous qui gagnons de l'argent (1=1,30$)j'adore l'economie.

[/mode etudiant en eco qui se la pete]


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Mai 2006)

Dites avec le GMA 950 et le core duo 2 Ghz Le seigneur des anneaux bataille pour la terre du milieu 2 sous Windaube ça passe ? Parce que ce Macbook il est super cool


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

vous avez vu des infos sur l'accés aux deux barrettes mémoire ? 



> Jusqu'à 2 Go de mémoire (4)
> 
> _4 - Certaines options doivent être installées en usine par Apple. Les autres éléments peuvent être ajoutés en magasin par un revendeur agréé Apple._


----------



## capitaine_choc (16 Mai 2006)

Bonjour.

J'ai deux questions sur le macbook:
- Est-il possible d'utiliser un modem RTC USB vendu pour PC? Le modem apple existe mais coûte 50 euros!
- Est-il possible d'utiliser un écran VGA en bureau étendu? Le site ne fait mention que des écrans DVI.

Merci a+


----------



## mistergyom (16 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,


Personnellement je crois que je vais attendre avant d'envisager l'achat d'un macbook.
Léopard devrait sortir fin de l'année, c'est bien ça ?
Et de plus la gamme aura évoluée un peu.

Mais sinon je dois dire que j'ai été agréablement surpris par cette nouvelle création apple ! 
Certains diront que pour la 3D ça ne sera pas top ! Mais est ce son rôle ? je ne crois pas !

Enfin voilà merci apple ! maintenant on attend la prochaine nouveauté ... 

iPod? Tablet? ... ??


----------



## sandrine91 (16 Mai 2006)

*Ligne**Référence **Description**Quantité**Prix**Délai de production*000010 Z0D5 MB 13/2.0 CTO WHITE 11,357.033 - 5 business days 065-6307
065-6233
065-6228
065-6231
065-6512
065-6200
065-6504
F065-6235
F065-6313
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
100GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
Apple USB Modem
No Optional Software
Apple Mini-DVI to VGA Adapter
Keyboard/Mac OS-F
Airport Extreme Card&BT-F

Total:1,357.03Frais de Port:Remise (incl. dans Total):0.00TVA @ 19.60% :265.98Total de la commande:1,623.01Monnaie:EURMode de paiement 

ça y est , j'ai CRAQUE !!!! je suis ravie et je ne connais pas APPLE et je voulais gouter à la pomme depuis un certain temps......
VOILA C'EST FAIT


----------



## gibet_b (16 Mai 2006)

capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> J'ai deux questions sur le macbook:
> - Est-il possible d'utiliser un modem RTC USB vendu pour PC? Le modem apple existe mais coûte 50 euros!
> ...



1 - Ça dépend s'il est compatible Mac OS X : tu as une référence ?
2 - Il te faut un adaptateur vendu séparemment...


----------



## gibet_b (16 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> *Ligne**Référence **Description**Quantité**Prix**Délai de production*000010 Z0D5 MB 13/2.0 CTO WHITE 11,357.033 - 5 business days 065-6307
> 065-6233
> 065-6228
> 065-6231
> ...



Félicitations


----------



## jerem9136 (16 Mai 2006)

la chance que tu as sandrine91!!!
je t'envi!!!!
tu nous feras des photos  et un peu tes impressions sur ton switch
en tout cas l'attente va être longue


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

mistergyom a dit:
			
		

> iPod? Tablet? ... ??



welcome 

... ou MacBook Pro Nano

- aluminium
- ecran 11 panoramique 1280x800
- core duo
- radeon X1600
- et autres rafinements de la gamme
:rateau: 

sinon, ce macbook est plutot sympa, mais la baisse de prix de la serie pro me fait douter.... surtout que j'aimerais acheter aperture.


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Lamarounet
> 
> Ça m'aurait étonné que tu n'ais pas encore envie de jouer aux iBooks musicaux  Moi, j'échangerai. Et en ce qui concerne iMovie, à priori, aucun problème, car c'est le processeur qui est sollicité, et non la CG. En plus, si c'est pour de l'utilisation familiale... Fonce



Salut à tous, salut gibet_b,

eh oui, je continue à faire tourner le stock du refurb, histoire de leur faire prendre l'air  . Je crois que je vais me laisser tenter par ce ptit macbook, mais une dernière interrogation : quid du silence ? L'iBook par exemple est silencieux, j'ai essayé un pb 12", sans être bruyant on ne peut pas dire qu'il soit silencieux. Et d'après vous, celui-ci ? Les "heureux" possesseurs de MacBook Pro, ils en disent quoi du bruit de fonctionnement de leur machine ? Pour moi c'est un critère déterminant. Merci.


----------



## capitaine_choc (16 Mai 2006)

1- http://store.apple.com/Catalog/fr/Images/comparison_chart.html effectivement ça a l'air de le faire.
2- non pas de référence particulière, juste un des innombrables modem qu'on trouve sur ebay genre celui-ci http://cgi.ebay.fr/Modem-Speedcom-U...80296802QQcategoryZ100680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mariachi (16 Mai 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Il faut arreter de spéculer, et attendre les tests..juges de paix
> Cela étant dit, l'acheteur d'un Macbook tout court, quel est son profil et son utilisation?




Pour moi le nouveau MacBook répond parfaitement à mes attentes je suis donc un des profils utilisateurs interréssé.

Mon Profil :
L'ordinateur pour moi est un outil qui ce doit de fonctionner sans que j'ais à me prendre la tête sur la MAJ SP1, 2 ou n...
J'utilise actuellement un PowerBook G4 Ti à 800Mhz avec 1G de Ram sous OS 10.3.9 avant j'utilisai un PM 7200 90Mhz autant dire que je change de machine presque tous les 10 ans et c'est pour ça que j'utilise des Mac ils sont obsoletes moins vite.

Donc j'aime l'outil fiable compact qui dure et surtout chose indispensable pour mois la fonction écran étendu et non pas recopie vidéo j'utilise essentiellement Photoshop et divers outils de dev Java ainsi que iShell

PS : je l'acheterais quand 10.5 sortiras ça me fairas faire des économies :love:


----------



## Steph-24 (16 Mai 2006)

Je viens de renter du boulot et comme pratiquement tout les jours, la première chose que j'ai fais, c'est d'aller sur MacGe. Et là, je vois que le MacBook est sorti. Depuis le temps que je l'attendais, j'y croyais à peine 

Maintenant, il ne reste plus qu'à le commander. J'ai pris la conversation en cours et je n'ai pas relu tous les messages, mais en gros vous me conseillez lequel? 

Je compte le commander ce soir ou demain soir au pire.


----------



## capitaine_choc (16 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> 1 - Ça dépend s'il est compatible Mac OS X : tu as une référence ?
> 2 - Il te faut un adaptateur vendu séparemment...


  1- non pas de référence particulière, juste un des innombrables modem qu'on trouve sur ebay genre celui-ci http://cgi.ebay.fr/Modem-Speedcom-US... cmdZViewItem
2- http://store.apple.com/Catalog/fr/Im...son_chart.html effectivement ça a l'air de le faire.


----------



## iteeth (16 Mai 2006)

mariachi a dit:
			
		

> ... je change de machine presque tous les 10 ans et c'est pour ça que j'utilise des Mac ils sont obsoletes moins vite.



Maintenant avec la course a la puissance, ça va changer la donne...:hein: 

Mais perso il me plais vraiment ce macbook, moi qui pensai qu'on allait avoir un core solo dans l'entrée de gamme, je suis ravi..! allez encore quelques économies et c'est bon...


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Mai 2006)

alors .. y a il un modem interne..? vu les prises sur le coté .. je crois que c'est mort..? 
l'ecran est de qualité ou moins bien que l'ibook?


----------



## gibet_b (16 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, salut gibet_b,
> 
> eh oui, je continue à faire tourner le stock du refurb, histoire de leur faire prendre l'air  . Je crois que je vais me laisser tenter par ce ptit macbook, mais une dernière interrogation : quid du silence ? L'iBook par exemple est silencieux, j'ai essayé un pb 12", sans être bruyant on ne peut pas dire qu'il soit silencieux. Et d'après vous, celui-ci ? Les "heureux" possesseurs de MacBook Pro, ils en disent quoi du bruit de fonctionnement de leur machine ? Pour moi c'est un critère déterminant. Merci.



Ça m'étonnerait que Apple se soit amusé à faire un MacBook plus bruyant que l'iBook... Et puis maintenant que tu as l'habitude, tu pourras toujours le renvoyer    Il faut chercher la réaction des quelques acheteurs américain du macbook...


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> alors .. y a il un modem interne..? vu les prises sur le coté .. je crois que c'est mort..?
> l'ecran est de qualité ou moins bien que l'ibook?


Il n'y a pas de modem interne, mais pour 55&#8364; tu peux en prendre un externe fait par apple.


----------



## Steph-24 (16 Mai 2006)

Je vois qu'il y a 200 de différence en les deux modèles "blanc".
Est ce que cela vaut le coup de dépenser 200 de plus pour 20 Go de DD et un graveur DVD?


----------



## stefdefrejus (16 Mai 2006)

Juste un truc... je pense pas que quelqu'un en ai parlé. 

Avec la sortie de ce MacBook, c'est aussi la disparition d'un truc qui nous a rendu (et nous rend encore du moins dans mon cas) bien des services, je parle bien sûr du processeur G4.

Je me réjouis comme tous de la sortie de ce MacBook (qui pourrait dans quelques mois remplacer mon Mini et tout le bazar qui va avec), mais quand même...

MERCI LE G4 ... Et bienvenue dans le paradis des processeurs qui auront biens servi (6 ans de carrière pour un processeur c'estquand même pas mal  )



			
				Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'il y a 200&#8364; de différence en les deux modèles "blanc".
> Est ce que cela vaut le coup de dépenser 200&#8364; de plus pour 20 Go de DD et un graveur DVD?



Le premier blanc est un CoreDuo 1,83, le deuxième monte à 2Ghz ... ça justifie non ?

Stef


----------



## theshetland (16 Mai 2006)

Mais, pourquoi Mister Jobs ne nous a pas servi un "special event" pour nous introduire ce petit bijou ?


----------



## MortyBlake (16 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> 2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
> 1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
> 100GB Serial ATA drive
> SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)
> ...



Félicitations et on attends les photos


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Mai 2006)

stefdefrejus a dit:
			
		

> Juste un truc... je pense pas que quelqu'un en ai parlé.
> 
> Avec la sortie de ce MacBook, c'est aussi la disparition d'un truc qui nous a rendu (et nous rend encore du moins dans mon cas) bien des services, je parle bien sûr du processeur G4.
> 
> ...


Contrairement a ce que tu dis, mon PowerBook G4 devra me rendre des bon et loyaux services pendant encore quelques années ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2006)

Je suis surpris par ce MacBook... je m'attendais à un Core solo, une vraie carte mémoire de 64 Mo ou 128, un superdrive pour tous les modèles et un prix aux alentours de 1290  pour l'entrée de gamme.
Tant mieux pour le Core Duo et pour le prix, dommage pour la vidéo et le combo.
Par contre le coup des 2 barrettes de 512, si c'est vrai c'est clairement un scandale... même sur les derniers iBook c'était du 512 incorporé. Ils auraient pu en laisser une de 512 changeable quoi, ou mettre 1 Go.
Rien à faire en tout cas, Apple ne veut vraiment pas qu'on joue sur ses petits portables... dommage, 128 Mo en carte graphique et je revendais direct mon iBook pour prendre ce MacBook. :rose:


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2006)

donc cet été, je passe en 10.5 et en noir. Cool... je déteste l'été donc pour une fois qu'il y aura de bonnes nouvelles...


----------



## gibet_b (16 Mai 2006)

capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> 1- non pas de référence particulière, juste un des innombrables modem qu'on trouve sur ebay genre celui-ci http://cgi.ebay.fr/Modem-Speedcom-US... cmdZViewItem
> 2- http://store.apple.com/Catalog/fr/Im...son_chart.html effectivement ça a l'air de le faire.



Faut voir de ce côté là ou bien sur le site du constructeur, au moment de l'achat...


----------



## gibet_b (16 Mai 2006)

Nasty a dit:
			
		

> Je suis surpris par ce MacBook... je m'attendais à un Core solo, une vraie carte mémoire de 64 Mo ou 128, un superdrive pour tous les modèles et un prix aux alentours de 1290  pour l'entrée de gamme.
> Tant mieux pour le Core Duo et pour le prix, dommage pour la vidéo et le combo.
> Par contre le coup des 2 barrettes de 512, si c'est vrai c'est clairement un scandale... même sur les derniers iBook c'était du 512 incorporé. Ils auraient pu en laisser une de 512 changeable quoi, ou mettre 1 Go.
> Rien à faire en tout cas, Apple ne veut vraiment pas qu'on joue sur ses petits portables... dommage, 128 Mo en carte graphique et je revendais direct mon iBook pour prendre ce MacBook. :rose:



Si je ne m'abuse, c'est pour une histoire de mémoire Dual Channel, non ? C'est plus rapide si on met 2*256 que 1*512...


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Mai 2006)

Alors docteur, j'achète ou j'achète plus tard parce que ...


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Alors docteur, j'achète ou j'achète plus tard parce que ...



Si le point important pour savoir si tu achète tous de suite c'est de savoir si le seigneur des anneaux bataille pour la terre du milieu 2 sous Windaube passe bien, je te conseille de regarder sur les sites PCs, le GMA 900 et 950 étant présent sur de nombreuses config PC, tu trouvera certainement des benchs de ce jeux sur des config avec GMA 900 ou 950


----------



## godjester (16 Mai 2006)

godjester a dit:
			
		

> Salut , je suis nouveau sur ce forum et j'attendais avec impatience la venu de ces nouveaux macbooks
> J'avoue etre un peu decu par la carte graphique, donc j'aurai plusieurs question a ce sujet:
> - si j'ai un 1Go de ram, cela va-t-il entrainer de meilleur performance graphique?
> - la carte est-elle suffisante pour des jeux tels que gta ou ut?
> ...



Personne n'a de reponse???


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Mai 2006)

Ok, c'est tout de même pas la raison principale mais c'est tout de même sympa, après je ne demande pas des miracles


----------



## Kilian2 (16 Mai 2006)

godjester a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a de reponse???


Bah c'est toujours mieux avec plus de Ram après pour les jeux il faut voir avec les sites PC.


----------



## Krstv (16 Mai 2006)

Une connerie cet écran brillant. Pourquoi pas windows sur un mac tant qu'on y est.



Trève de plaisanterie, amis gamers, que pensez vous de la carte vidéo ?


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Une connerie cet écran brillant. Pourquoi pas windows sur un mac tant qu'on y est.
> 
> 
> 
> Trève de plaisanterie, amis gamers, que pensez vous de la carte vidéo ?



Win sur mac ça existe 

ET la CG, si on veut ... c'est de la merde surtout a ce prix


----------



## ykhalif22 (16 Mai 2006)

Et oui voila c'est fait a 18h01 J'ai validé ma commande pour un macbook blanc 80Go DD Superdrive et a 2Ghz. Je peux vous dire que ça fait plaisir de l'avoir pris. CA Y EST JE VAIS ENFIN SWITCHER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seul hic la date de livraison. D'après Apple je le reçois que le 1er juin ce qui est vraiment horriblement long!!!!! Comment je vais faire?????????


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Win sur mac ça existe



Second degré, quand tu nous tiens (ou pas  )


----------



## Steph-24 (16 Mai 2006)

Ca vaut vraiment le coup la config à 1299?


----------



## gibet_b (16 Mai 2006)

ykhalif22 a dit:
			
		

> Comment je vais faire?????????



Comme tout le monde : attendre    

Allez, courage !  Toutes mes fiçelles de caleçon !


----------



## iBouc (16 Mai 2006)

A mon sens, les caractéristiques du MacBook sont cohérentes par rapport à celles de la gamme pro, l'absence de carte graphique est regrettable mais pas scandaleuse. Il semblerait qu'Apple souhaite bien partitionner sa gamme portable et ce choix est somme toute assez logique. Une machine nomade dédiée à la bureautique, aux applications 'de tous les jours' et une autre capable d'effectuer des tâches plus pointues, plus spécialisées.
Il suffit de savoir ce que l'on attend de son ordinateur (ou de ne pas avoir à regarder à la dépense) pour faire son choix.
Ce qui n'est pas justifiable par contre, je le répète, c'est cette différence de 150 Euros entre un MacBook blanc et un MacBook noir à configuration équivalente.


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

hé hé ça fait plaisir de voir tout ces switcher :love:


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

Mon ibook 12 " (fin 2005) est en vente sur mon site, mais je vais attendre un nouveau macbook pro 17 rev B.


----------



## chti (16 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Plus personne n'utilise de modem "classiques", on en est au Wifi maintenant, faut évoluer.




Qui  arrive à faire servir les cornes des vaches (quand elles ne sont pas coupées) ou celles des chèvres des montagnes de borne wifi, ou mieux de satellite ?

Quand déjà l'adsl n'arrive qu'avec un débit minimal (et c'est déjà bien!!) dans plus d'une région...


----------



## davdenice (16 Mai 2006)

Cette semaine a été riche en enseignements :
-je découvre le macbook
-je découvre la Wii

Le premier pour internet, bureautique, photoshop, itunes
La seconde pour le jeu

Du coup, je m'en balance que le circuit graphique du macbook ne soit pas le top du top.

J'aimerai qu'ils soient tous les deux miens le plus rapidement possible


----------



## Lastrada (16 Mai 2006)

C'est bien joli tout ça, on ne parle que d'ordi, et les Ipods alors ?


----------



## .Steff (16 Mai 2006)

Des nano 5 et 10Go sont a prévoir.
Mais par ici plus de news --> http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/


----------



## davdenice (16 Mai 2006)

chti a dit:
			
		

> Qui  arrive à faire servir les cornes des vaches (quand elles ne sont pas coupées) ou celles des chèvres des montagnes de borne wifi, ou mieux de satellite ?




Je crois que l'on ne peut pas non plus connecter de modem RTC sur une chèvre...


----------



## tyler_d (16 Mai 2006)

LE DEBALLAGE D'UN MACBOOK :

ici !


juste un gros  

mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce clavier ?????? quelle horreur !!!! c'est quoi ces touches !!!???


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'il y a 200 de différence en les deux modèles "blanc".
> Est ce que cela vaut le coup de dépenser 200 de plus pour 20 Go de DD et un graveur DVD?


nan. Les 2 modeles blancs varient par la puissance du proc. 1.83 contre 2 ghz et le SD. Le DD reste le même. Les 200 euros c'est pour le modele noir. C'est à dire 49 Euros pour les 20 gigots sup. et 150 euros pour la laque en prunelle de babouin.


----------



## nicolasf (16 Mai 2006)

Le clavier (surtout en noir) me fait penser à ceux des minitels. Pas terrible je trouve aussi...


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> LE DEBALLAGE D'UN MACBOOK :
> 
> ici !
> 
> ...



le confort mon ami


----------



## pmh (16 Mai 2006)

Je voulais profiter du fait que je  sois a Taiwan pour un mois encore pour investir dans le nouvel MacBoob (20-30% de reduc en general avec la garantie:rateau: ) mais a la lecture des caracteristiques de la carte graphique je n'en suis plus tres sur.
Mon fidele Ibook G4 et sa carte graphique NON DEDIEE 32Mo me parait pas si obsolete que ca.

Vu que je ne m'y connais pas vraiment est ce vraiment le cas.  
Je joues tranquilement a Battlefield sur mon Ibook mais cela semble impossible sur le MacBook.


----------



## .Steff (16 Mai 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> LE DEBALLAGE D'UN MACBOOK :
> 
> ici !
> 
> ...


Elles sont bien les touches non? Moi j'trouve ca pas mal !


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

oh mon dieu le clavier. Soit il est super bien, ou mais vraiment vraiment à chier!!!


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Trop bien le touchpad, il est gigantesque :love:

Et la RAM facilement accessible (sous la batterie) c'est cool.

@+
iota


----------



## fpoil (16 Mai 2006)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Une connerie cet écran brillant. Pourquoi pas windows sur un mac tant qu'on y est.
> 
> 
> 
> Trève de plaisanterie, amis gamers, que pensez vous de la carte vidéo ?




pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas encore au courant des perfs du gma 950, un test de ludomac

sinon aller sur le thread dédié au mini sur macgé


----------



## lechneric (16 Mai 2006)

Et la mémoire elle est remplaçable ou pas  :mouais:


----------



## tyler_d (16 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> le confort mon ami



à tester... quelles différences ? 

est ce qu'on a le droit de dire que c'est... horrible ???:mouais: 

sympa aussi la merde qui va rentrer à l'intérieur... !


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> à tester... quelles différences ?
> 
> est ce qu'on a le droit de dire que c'est... horrible ???:mouais:
> 
> sympa aussi la merde qui va rentrer à l'intérieur... !




Tu as mal vu, ça sera facile a nettoyer


----------



## Steph-24 (16 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> nan. Les 2 modeles blancs varient par la puissance du proc. 1.83 contre 2 ghz et le SD. Le DD reste le même. Les 200 euros c'est pour le modele noir. C'est à dire 49 Euros pour les 20 gigots sup. et 150 euros pour la laque en prunelle de babouin.



Désolé je me suis trompé dans ma question! C'est l'émotion 

En fait je voulais dire que 200 de plus, ça fait beaucoup pour 150Mhz de plus et un graveur DVD!
Est ce que ça vaut vraiment la différence?


----------



## houlala63 (16 Mai 2006)

Perso,j'attend de le voir en vrai pour juger de pres ce nouveau clavier


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Tu as mal vu, ça sera facile a nettoyer


Mouais... Pas convaincu...

@+
iota


----------



## davdenice (16 Mai 2006)

Concernant le clavier, les touches sont espacées comme sur les clavier pro de certaines machines Siemens.


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je me suis trompé dans ma question! C'est l'émotion
> 
> En fait je voulais dire que 200 de plus, ça fait beaucoup pour 150Mhz de plus et un graveur DVD!
> Est ce que ça vaut vraiment la différence?




franchement je vais prendre le bas de gamme avec 1go et un disque de 80 car ces 200euros c'est du foutage de g****


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

Le clavier du ibook était le meilleur que j'ai jamais eu pour écrire vite. Celui-là ...


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

vous les trouvez ou ces image des macbook, certains l'on dejà eu non???!!!


----------



## purestyle (16 Mai 2006)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> Une connerie cet écran brillant. Pourquoi pas windows sur un mac tant qu'on y est.
> 
> 
> 
> Trève de plaisanterie, amis gamers, que pensez vous de la carte vidéo ?




y'a rien à penser, c'est pas la cible, ici on vise ceux qui veulent faire de la bureautique, mais avec une touche de classe en plus (c'est snob mais bon...).

Le laptop n'est pas la priorité du gamer.


----------



## .Steff (16 Mai 2006)

Moi jle trouve trop beau ce clavier. Je sais pas si c'est pratique mais en tout cas moi j'aime bien. Mais pour l'instant le clavier de mon Ibook et trop adorable


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je me suis trompé dans ma question! C'est l'émotion
> 
> En fait je voulais dire que 200 de plus, ça fait beaucoup pour 150Mhz de plus et un graveur DVD!
> Est ce que ça vaut vraiment la différence?


pour la vitesse du proc. je doute . pour le graveur ça dépend de toi. Besoin or not besoin de graver du DVD. Un graveur externe même double couche coute bien moin que ça maintenant. Par contre si tu veux filmer avec ta camera et faire ton montage et ton DVD en haut du mont blanc c'est cool


----------



## Dr_cube (16 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous ! 

Je vais enfin pouvoir switcher !! Que d'émotions à attendre ce MacBook ^^.. 
Enfin, je vais quand même devoir attendre quelques jours, afin de rassembler les fonds nécessaires.. On ne trouve pas 1600&#8364; comme ça sur le compte en banque d'un étudiant lambda.. 

Mais j'ai quand même quelques questions : 
Si je commande mon MacBook vendredi soir : Où devrais-je l'acheter ? A la Fnac (Grenoble), ou sur l'Apple Store ? En fait, j'imagine que sur l'Apple Store, il va y avoir beaucoup de commandes, et que la mienne, tardive, serait traitée en dernier.. Alors qu'à la Fnac, il vont commander pleins de MacBooks, et en auront peut-être encore pour moi vendredi.. De plus, j'espère bien pouvoir négocier un petit cadeau à la Fnac ^^.. 
Donc que me conseillez-vous ? 


Merci pour vos réponses ! 


Je voudrais prendre la version blanche à 2Ghtz, avec 1Go de Ram, et 120Go de DD. 
L'utilisation que j'envisage : programmation, développement de sites internet, programmation de mes projets informatiques et mathematiques à l'école, utilisation de logiciels de calculs formels comme Maple. Etant donné que j'effectue toutes ces taches sur un vieux PC qui a 6 ans, je devrais pouvoir faire tout ça sans problème (et en même temps) sur ce MacBook.. Même s'il n'y a pas de carte graphique correcte, j'imagine que pour mes besoins, ça suffit. 

Et sinon j'ai une dernière question : 
Si je prend 1Go de ram, est-ce que je pourrais facilement monter à 2Go plus tard ? 
Et surtout, est-ce que c'est possible (et moins cher) de prendre seulement 512Mo de Ram, et de faire monter par la Fnac de la Ram moins chere mais tout aussi efficasse ? J'aimerais que cela se fasse sans ouvrir l'ordinateur.. Donc seulement s'il y a une trappe.


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> vous les trouvez ou ces image des macbook, certains l'on dejà eu non???!!!


Disponibles dans les Apple Store.
Certain sont déjà d'heureux propriétaires... 

@+
iota


----------



## godjester (16 Mai 2006)

est-il possible d'augmenter la memoire dédiée?


----------



## Gregware73 (16 Mai 2006)

pour voir le clavier de plus prés:
mais je crois qu'il faut le toucher pour savoir, enfin bon, ça fait quand même bizarre, disons qu'on aime ou qu'on aime pas...vivement les témoignages...(moi pas avant juillet! :afraid: )
http://www.thinksecret.com/archives/macbookphotos/source/macbook-7.html


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je vais enfin pouvoir switcher !! Que d'émotions à attendre ce MacBook ^^..
> Enfin, je vais quand même devoir attendre quelques jours, afin de rassembler les fonds nécessaires.. On ne trouve pas 1600 comme ça sur le compte en banque d'un étudiant lambda..
> ...



Va sur l'apple store. Fnac boff boff boff.
J'ai commandé mon imac intel sur le store. Top service.
Oui il va aller BCP plus vite que ton vieux ordi. Pour les Ram, prends 512 et puis kensington 1 gig.


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Disponibles dans les Apple Store.
> Certain sont déjà d'heureux propriétaires...
> 
> @+
> iota




deux secondes je vais me jeter de mon balcon...   la haine...


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> De plus, j'espère bien pouvoir négocier un petit cadeau à la Fnac ^^..



Le cadeau sur un ordi qui vient de sortir et que tout le monde va s'arracher (au moins dans les premiers jours), ce serait étonnant de la part de la FNAC. Tiens-nous au courant !


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je vais enfin pouvoir switcher !! Que d'émotions à attendre ce MacBook ^^..
> Enfin, je vais quand même devoir attendre quelques jours, afin de rassembler les fonds nécessaires.. On ne trouve pas 1600 comme ça sur le compte en banque d'un étudiant lambda..
> ...


perso, la FNAC chez moi a un macbook pro depuis 2 semaines . J'attends pas d'y voir un macbook avant juin


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

bon même si pour les cours j'ai besoin d'in ordi qui tourne bien sous 3ds max, je flambe quand meme sur cet ibook heu.. macbook pardon   et je vais m'acheter un tour sous windobe limite gratuite ...    et vraiment si vous avez votre macbook vite vite les details


----------



## purestyle (16 Mai 2006)

godjester a dit:
			
		

> est-il possible d'augmenter la memoire dédiée?



C'est absolument configurable sur l'Apple Store

rajoute 100 pour 1 Go de ram 

rajoute 500 pour 2 Go de ram


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> C'est absolument configurable sur l'Apple Store
> 
> rajoute 100 pour 1 Go de ram
> 
> rajoute 500 pour 2 Go de ram



C'est beaucoup trop cher sur l'apple store!!


----------



## Lastrada (16 Mai 2006)

Un clavier de ZX81. C'est une opération nostalgie, c'est sûr.


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

strummert a dit:
			
		

> C'est beaucoup trop cher sur l'apple store!!




 c'est meme du vol , a croire qu'Apple le crée à la main..


----------



## godjester (16 Mai 2006)

ok pour rajouter de la ram via l'apple store mon intention est de mettre 1Go. par contre est-il possible d'augmenter les 64Mo partagé de la carte graphique?
merci


----------



## Steph-24 (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> franchement je vais prendre le bas de gamme avec 1go et un disque de 80 car ces 200euros c'est du foutage de g****



Je trouve aussi que la version entrée de gamme est déjà très bien! Le graveur DVD, j'en ai un sur le PC et un Core Duo 1.83Ghz, c'est plus que génial. Moi qui m'attendais à un 1.66Ghz au mieu, je suis ravi! 

J'hésite. Je crois que je le commanderais seulement demain le temps de réflechir un peu.


----------



## mael65 (16 Mai 2006)

Bof bof bof bof le clavier... sa me fait penser aux consoles des petits    Mais bon bravo apple pour cette rapidité (j'aurais peut etre du attendre 3 mois...  )
Mais bon mon tout petit MBP 1.83 me suffit pour l'instant !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mai 2006)

Quand on a pas de graveur de DVD ...


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve aussi que la version entrée de gamme est déjà très bien! Le graveur DVD, j'en ai un sur le PC et un Core Duo 1.83Ghz, c'est plus que génial. Moi qui m'attendais à un 1.66Ghz au mieu, je suis ravi!
> 
> J'hésite. Je crois que je le commanderais seulement demain le temps de réflechir un peu.




tu sais steph perso j'attend les premiere impression et les premiers test et apres seulement je me lance car tu n'es plus a quleques jours ...


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Quand on a pas de graveur de DVD ...




bha tu en achete un externe tu sera vraiment gagnant...   certe c'est chiant a transpoter je te l'accorde   :hein:


----------



## davdenice (16 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Un clavier de ZX81. C'est une opération nostalgie, c'est sûr.



Non , non !!
Le clavier du ZX 81 était un clavier type "confiture"


----------



## samoussa (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> tu sais steph perso j'attend les premiere impression et les premiers test et apres seulement je me lance car tu n'es plus a quleques jours ...


----------



## Dr_cube (16 Mai 2006)

Faut dire que ça me fait quand même un peu peur de payer 1600 par carte bleue.. Je ne peux pas "toucher" l'argent, et j'ai du mal à me rendre compte de ma démarche.. Ca va pour acheter un APN.. Mais un ordinateur, ça fait peur. Enfin, si je suis obligé, j'acheterai sur l'Apple Store. 

Je viens de lire dans l'un des messages page 33 que la RAM est accessible sous la betterie ? Ca veut dire que je peux moi même en ajouter si j'en achète ? Et ça ne gène pas si j'ajoute 1Go alors qu'il n'y a pas déjà 1Go de ram dans l'ordi (Il y a quelques années dans les PC c'était pas bien si on mettait par exemple : "1x128 et 1x512".).


----------



## Steph-24 (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> tu sais steph perso j'attend les premiere impression et les premiers test et apres seulement je me lance car tu n'es plus a quleques jours ...



Quoi encore attendre??? 
Ca devient dur là! 

Si seulement on savait dans combien de temps les premiers recevront le MacBook! Parce que je ne veux pas encore attendre 2 ou 3 semaines pour le commander! 

En tout cas ton idée de passer à un DD de 80Go est une bonne idée!
Je pense que je vais prendre le modèle d'entrée de gamme avec un DD de 80Go et rajouter de la RAM plus tard si je trouve qu'il en faut plus.


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

davdenice a dit:
			
		

> Non , non !!
> Le clavier du ZX 81 était un clavier type "confiture"



Le clavier du Macbook ( le noir bien entendu)


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

Jle trouve bien sexy moi ce clavier 

Il est confortable?


----------



## chti (16 Mai 2006)

davdenice a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que l'on ne peut pas non plus connecter de modem RTC sur une chèvre...


Non, c'est vrai... mais elle court près des pylônes de téléphone... qui existent... même le long des sentiers de chèvre:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

lechneric a dit:
			
		

> Et la mémoire elle est remplaçable ou pas  :mouais:


Oui, sous la batterie, tu as une trappe à dévisser et tu as accès aux 2 slots de RAM.

@+
iota


----------



## laf (16 Mai 2006)

Je ne trouve pas la RAM si chère que ça chez Apple : 100 pour 2*512
et chez Macway c'est à peu près pareil.


----------



## davdenice (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le clavier du Macbook ( le noir bien entendu)








Voici celui du ZX 81 (clavier confiture) :






Ca n'a quand même rien à voir avec celui du macbook:mouais:

Edit  : fin du HS


----------



## Alex6 (16 Mai 2006)

Vous avez vu le cours de l'action Apple : -4%


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

davdenice a dit:
			
		

> Voici celui du ZX 81 (clavier confiture) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trop bien celle-là! Je te donne un point de sympathie! Cet ordi là était quand-même une vrai révolution!!!!! C'était le premier ordinateur personnel disponible.


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu le cours de l'action Apple : -4%


Oui et ?
C'est la fin du monde ? :rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## strummert (16 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu le cours de l'action Apple : -4%



Alors ça, je ne le comprends pas. J'ai travaillé dans le asset managment pendant les vacances, mais pas assez longtemps il me semble.


----------



## Alex6 (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui et ?
> C'est la fin du monde ? :rateau:
> 
> @+
> iota



Non c'est juste étrange à la sortie d'un nouveau produit, qui est censé bien relancer les ventes


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est juste étrange à la sortie d'un nouveau produit, qui est censé bien relancer les ventes


Oui, mais Creative a également annoncé qu'ils portaient plainte contre Apple pour violation de brevet concernant l'interface de l'iPod (avec demande du retrait à la vente de l'iPod sur le territoire américain).

@+
iota


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2006)

Bon ça y est c'est acheté, pour voir la bête. Mais j'aurais voulu passer par l'Ofup, mais leur site est en rade (apparemment). Si j'appelle l'Apple store demain, vous croyez qu'ils accepteront de me faire la réduc ofup ?


----------



## Alex6 (16 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça y est c'est acheté, pour voir la bête. Mais j'aurais voulu passer par l'Ofup, mais leur site est en rade (apparemment). Si j'appelle l'Apple store demain, vous croyez qu'ils accepteront de me faire la réduc ofup ?



Chez moi le site de l'OFUP marche très bien : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/marley_fr?qprm=100682


----------



## Alex6 (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais Creative a également annoncé qu'ils portaient plainte contre Apple pour violation de brevet concernant l'interface de l'iPod (avec demande du retrait à la vente de l'iPod sur le territoire américain).
> 
> @+
> iota



Oui c'est certain, j'avais oublié cette news !


----------



## capitaine_choc (16 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir de ce côté là ou bien sur le site du constructeur, au moment de l'achat...


ok, merci!


----------



## gibet_b (16 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça y est c'est acheté, pour voir la bête. Mais j'aurais voulu passer par l'Ofup, mais leur site est en rade (apparemment). Si j'appelle l'Apple store demain, vous croyez qu'ils accepteront de me faire la réduc ofup ?



Je le savais, on aurait du prendre les paris    

Bon sinon, les gens qui veulent rajouter de la RAM, j'attire votre attention sur le fait qu'il y a 2*256 sur les MacBook et non 1*512 ! Sinon, en ce qui concerne la carte graphique, ça m'étonnerait qu'on ne puisse pas jouer à un jeu tournant sur l'iBook avec le MacBook Pro :mouais:


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, en ce qui concerne la carte graphique, ça m'étonnerait qu'on ne puisse pas jouer à un jeu tournant sur l'iBook avec le MacBook Pro :mouais:



Tu veux dire avec le MacBook?

[Mode gamer pro-CS]
De toute façon Counter Strike marche très bien sur un GMA950, donc que demander de plus, un vrai gamer digne de ce nom ne joue pas à autre chose qu'a CS 
[/Mode gamer pro-CS]


----------



## gibet_b (16 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire avec le MacBook?



Au temps pour moi !


----------



## zigouiman (16 Mai 2006)

En tout cas y'a du refurb de PowerBook en ce moment !


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire avec le MacBook?
> 
> [Mode gamer pro-CS]
> De toute façon Counter Strike marche très bien sur un GMA950, donc que demander de plus, un vrai gamer digne de ce nom ne joue pas à autre chose qu'a CS
> [/Mode gamer pro-CS]




on parle de cs ou de cs source??    très grosse nuance


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais, on aurait du prendre les paris
> 
> Bon sinon, les gens qui veulent rajouter de la RAM, j'attire votre attention sur le fait qu'il y a 2*256 sur les MacBook et non 1*512 ! Sinon, en ce qui concerne la carte graphique, ça m'étonnerait qu'on ne puisse pas jouer à un jeu tournant sur l'iBook avec le MacBook Pro :mouais:



Dites les amis, des infos sur les barrettes ?
Pas se barrette soudé quand même !!??


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2006)

A priori non.


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Dites les amis, des infos sur les barrettes ?
> Pas se barrette soudé quand même !!??



Des barettes soudées? :mouais: 
Tu veux dire, comme pour les cartes graphiques?
Alors je peux te rassurer: non :rateau:


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Dites les amis, des infos sur les barrettes ?
> Pas se barrette soudé quand même !!??




non pas de barrettes soudé pas de problemes 


EDit maxlondel est plus rapide que son ombre..


----------



## americo (16 Mai 2006)

C'est bon je suis équeuré....
pft...

Après la 30ème page, j'ai même pas envie d'aller jusqu'au bout...

Vous avez-vue la qualitté du clavier, et de ses touches ???

Vraiment à chier !

(avant de critiquer mon post "comme d'hab", prenez quelques minutes pour regarder de prêt les gros plans qu'on trouve sur ce tropic)

Ok, c'est pas un MBP, mais tout de même, Qu'apple prenne un Chipset comme CG, pourquoi pas, qu'il nous foute un écran de merde, seul la déffinition le sauve, mais vous allez vite déchanter après avoir passé 2 h en face d'un écran brillant.
_ je maintient que cet écran c'est un écran de Me*de, souvenez-vous, depuis combien de temps appel a t'elle fait construire les écrans 13,3 pouce, c'est vachement rapide je trouve...
Et le brillant ce n'est que de la poudre aux yeux... 
pour nous vendre des écran très bas de gamme 

" t'as vue ça brille, c'est beau..."  (J'allucine..)

- Un écran externe sera vite indispensable...
- Donc encore un option supplémentaire...

Le brillant n'est valable que sur du papier photo ou en pelliculage pour de l'édition..
P*tain, j'ai les boules ....

Ok les photos vont Flasher, bonjour la qualibration (j'espère me tromper...)

Même pour 1100 euros apple pourait faire un effort sur la qualité, je suis dégouter,
c'est en tout les cas une machine que je ne conseil pas.

Au tarif éducation le 15 ' est à 1800  env, cela ne fait que +/-  500 euros de différence avec un minimum d'option, soit trois mille 250 ballles (en francs)

- quand ont voit la finition, alu, retro éclairage, touches protégées contre les miettes
ce que n'offre pas le MB, (rien que cela me fout les boules), carte graphique
1x512 Mo de ddram, (et non pas 2 x 256 pour optimiser le chipset) le sentiment d'avoir vraiment une machine qui nous mènera loin...

- Désolé mais je ne peux pas en dire autant du MB, 

Alors reflechissez-bien à votre achat, avant je vous conseil de vous maintenir quelques minutes devant un portable avec écran brillant, si les reflets ne vous derangent pas
attendez que la première vague d'acheteurs émotifs, les revendant pour écrant trop brillant, avec reflets insupportable...

PS= c'est peut-être normal qu'apple nous fasse de la me$de, si cette machine est destinée aux futurs switchers, ils ne seront pas surpris, et n'y verront que du feux.... !

- Bref je suis furax... et je sort !

Bonne nuit, j'en rêve même pas !


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> [Mode gamer pro-CS]
> De toute façon Counter Strike marche très bien sur un GMA950, donc que demander de plus, un vrai gamer digne de ce nom ne joue pas à autre chose qu'a CS
> [/Mode gamer pro-CS]



Bien entendu 
Bah de toute façons les gamers digne de ce nom ne jouent que sur un Alienware...t'a déjà vu un vrai gamerconvaincu jouer sur un iBook? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Des barettes soudées? :mouais:
> Tu veux dire, comme pour les cartes graphiques?
> Alors je peux te rassurer: non :rateau:



Heu j'ai mis barrette au singulier, ce qui est le cas sur le défunt iBook me semble-t-il...


----------



## Piewhy (16 Mai 2006)

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1750 


selon apple insider, le changement de disque dur serait aussi simple que le changement de ram (deux vis...) l'information est a confirmé mais c'est plutôt une bonne chose.


----------



## Paradise (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon je suis équeuré....
> pft...
> 
> Après la 30ème page, j'ai même pas envie d'aller jusqu'au bout...
> ...



c'est parce qu'il y a des boulet comme toi que je me marre sur ce forum   
j'adore les gars qui sont 100% fermé et qui tente de nous faire comprendre que seul leur mode de pensé est le bon   tu oubli que c'est une machine grand public et pas pro


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> - quand ont voit la finition, alu, retro éclairage, touches protégées contre les miettes
> ce que n'offre pas le MB, (rien que cela me fout les boules), carte graphique
> 1x512 Mo de ddram, (et non pas 2 x 256 pour optimiser le chipset) le sentiment d'avoir vraiment une machine qui nous mènera loin...



Pour la mémoire c'est deux module de 256 mb quand même :rose:


----------



## pacis (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> ....
> 
> " t'as vue ça brille, c'est beau..."  (J'allucine..)
> 
> ...



pas d'accord avec toi , le brillant est totalement lisible et meilleur en extérieur qu'un ibook dans la même situation. T'as essayé au moins avant de critiquer ?


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> Alors reflechissez-bien à votre achat, avant je vous conseil de vous maintenir quelques minutes devant un portable avec écran brillant, si les reflets ne vous derangent pas
> attendez que la première vague d'acheteurs émotifs, les revendant pour écrant trop brillant, avec reflets insupportable...



Bon, je suis un peu comme toi sur les écran brillants... Mais quand même, tu exagère peut-être un chouilla 

Certe c'est beaucoup moins bien qu'un écran anti-reflet, mais ça n'empêche que c'est ce que souhaite la masse !
Et Apple vise la masse maintenant avec son MacBook...


----------



## Delusive (16 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais [...] je n'éprouve pas le besoin de râler parce qu'il n'y a plus de modem RTC.


Et bien tant mieux pour toi .


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Heu j'ai mis barrette au singulier, ce qui est le cas sur le défunt iBook me semble-t-il...



Si on se la joue comme ça t'a oublié un "e" après soudé alors :rateau:
Non je te rassure, les barettes ne sont pas soudées.
Comme c'est 2x256 mb, on ne pourrait donc qu'arriver a 1,25 Gigas de mémoire...et pas deux comme c'est indiqué


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> touches protégées contre les miettes



Tu manges du pain (ou des biscuits) au dessus de ton Mac


----------



## americo (16 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce qu'il y a des boulet comme toi que je me marre sur ce forum
> j'adore les gars qui sont 100% fermé et qui tente de nous faire comprendre que seul leur mode de pensé est le bon   tu oubli que c'est une machine grand public et pas pro


 

- Si cela t'amuse...

- Petit frère, c'est mon opinion, encore un fois, tu  fais ce que tu veux, si cette machine te convient très bien, si tu confonds grand publique et daube, pourquoi pas...
je donne mon sentiment C'TOUT.

et un peut de reflexion, même si la mienne est aux ras des paquerettes, n'a jamais fait de mal à personne... !


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Si on se la joue comme ça t'a oublié un "e" après soudé alors :rateau:
> Non je te rassure, les barettes ne sont pas soudées.
> Comme c'est 2x256 mb, on ne pourrait donc qu'arriver a 1,25 Gigas de mémoire...et pas deux comme c'est indiqué



Remarques judicieuses, avec des (s), car les deux le sont !


----------



## americo (16 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Tu manges du pain (ou des biscuits) au dessus de ton Mac



 , non (quoi que..) c'est une image, t'as vue l'espace entre les touches ???

bonjours les dégats après quelques moi d'utilisation...


----------



## Krstv (16 Mai 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas encore au courant des perfs du gma 950, un test de ludomac
> 
> sinon aller sur le thread dédié au mini sur macgé



Ah ouai, quand même...





			
				purestyle a dit:
			
		

> y'a rien à penser, c'est pas la cible, ici on vise ceux qui veulent faire de la bureautique, mais avec une touche de classe en plus (c'est snob mais bon...).
> 
> Le laptop n'est pas la priorité du gamer.



Le laptop est une des priorités du joueur de WoW qui bouge beaucoup.


----------



## la fraise (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> - Si cela t'amuse...
> 
> - Petit frère, c'est mon opinion, encore un fois, tu  fais ce que tu veux, si cette machine te convient très bien, si tu confonds grand publique et daube, pourquoi pas...
> je donne mon sentiment C'TOUT.
> ...




rabat joie !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Remarques judicieuses, avec des (s), car les deux le sont !





Vivement que je fasse connaissance avec ton avatar


----------



## cachalo (16 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi le site de l'OFUP marche très bien : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/marley_fr?qprm=100682


 Bonsoir, c'est quoi l'OFUP comment commander à ce prix?? 
Merci


----------



## Rondin (16 Mai 2006)

il y a t'il un micro integré dans ce macbook


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2006)

Rondin a dit:
			
		

> il y a t'il un micro integré dans ce macbook


Oui..


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

Rondin a dit:
			
		

> il y a t'il un micro integré dans ce macbook



oui, il y en a un


----------



## americo (16 Mai 2006)

la fraise a dit:
			
		

> rabat joie !!!!! :rateau:



Ouaip !

C'est que j'ai les BOULES, elle me plaisait bien comme machine
pas chère, puissante...

mais mettre un film antis reflets sur un macbook neuf, démonter le clavier
tous les 3 mois pour en extraire les poussières...

....,


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir à tous !

Ben moi je le trouve super bôôôôôô ce macbook
mais j'attend les test pour voir

j'attends également que quelqu'un du forum l'achete pour mettre les photos détaillées en ligne     

Donc si quelqu'un voulait bien l'acheter; merci  

Sinon je pense que l'écart de prix pour la gamme est certe un peu bizzare.....
mais bon.....

sinon je trouve le macbook superbe en noir        

Voila si quelqu'unn veut me l'échanger contre mon powerbook 12" qui a un mois et demi a peu près.....   

Bon ben je vais en rever.....

Vous voulez une rumeur: dans trois ans, quand mon nouveau pb 12" aura laché je m'acheterai la nouvelle version du macbook     


@++
>Bonne soirée

Pharmacos


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

C'est quand même marrant, le noir de Dell arrive chez les Macs


----------



## cachalo (16 Mai 2006)

quand aura t'on le resultat des 1ers tests??????????????


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> bonjours les dégats après quelques *moi* d'utilisation...



C'est toi qui abime les claviers, ce ne sont pas les claviers qui sont fragiles  

Bon je vais me coucher avant de me faire détester par americo


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même marrant, le noir de Dell arrive chez les Macs



Le noir existait sur les portables Mac bien avant que Dell existe


----------



## la fraise (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip !
> 
> C'est que j'ai les BOULES, elle me plaisait bien comme machine
> pas chère, puissante...
> ...




peut-etre... a voir à l'usage, mais le coup des miettes, franchement.....  

moi j'ai mon mbp sous les mains et je crois que je prefererait le mb noir... IL EST TROP CLASSE (je sais c'est futile...)


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2006)

cachalo a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, c'est quoi l'OFUP comment commander à ce prix??
> Merci



L'ofup c'est pour les étudiants et les enseignants (encore eux  ). Il faut s'inscrire sur leur site si l'on possède ce statut.


----------



## Rondin (16 Mai 2006)

Sinon, moi qui suit un pciste en voit de switch, je pense que ce macbook est une vrai machine à switcher .
Maisj'aimerais qu'on m'explique ce que c'est que cette histoire de clavier différentavec des touches plus ferme.....
Et à votre avis, on pourra le voir quand dans les apples center?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Mai 2006)

Ouais ouais ouais.....
ma soeur doit s'acheter un ordi ?!!!!

Je lui vends mon powerbook pour acheter un macbook ????


----------



## cachalo (16 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> L'ofup c'est pour les étudiants et les enseignants (encore eux  ). Il faut s'inscrire sur leur site si l'on possède ce statut.


Merci de ta reponse!! 
mais je comprends pas encore moins chere que par l'apple store enseignat? l'inscription se fait en ligne ? sur le site de l'ofup? comment? merci


----------



## Aenelia (16 Mai 2006)

Je suis très déçu par ce MacBook, que ce soit son look (la finition), son clavier :/
Bref, je crois que pour le switch ce sera MBP.


----------



## hunjord (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip !
> 
> démonter le clavier
> tous les 3 mois pour en extraire les poussières...
> ...


Si tu prends pas tes tartines de nutella sur ton laptop cela devrait aller...au fur et à mesure de  tes posts, il semblerait bien que tu sois un tantinet......pas objectif, va voir ailleurs dans la même gamme de prix...tu as quoi...expliques un peu...., j'ai vraiment envie de connaître les arguments techniques et marketing de ta fougue...


----------



## la fraise (16 Mai 2006)

bon, au lit... je vais faire de beaux rêves... (c'etait long de lire ces 38 pages :etais en reunion toute l'aprem!!!!)


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Tu manges du pain (ou des biscuits) au dessus de ton Mac



régulierement !


----------



## la fraise (16 Mai 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très déçu par ce MacBook, que ce soit son look (la finition), son clavier :/
> Bref, je crois que pour le switch ce sera MBP.




   JE TE VENDS LE MIEN !!!!  et J'ACHETE LE NOIR :love:


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

Rondin a dit:
			
		

> il y a t'il un micro integré dans ce macbook



non, juste l'image... cinema muet, et de plus, en noir et blanc !


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Le noir existait sur les portables Mac bien avant que Dell existe



Aaah...mais c'était il y a longtemps quand même (les Wallstreet, les Lombards :love: pour les derniers).
Mais bon, cela reste une rupture avec le blanc "grand public" des macs d'aujourd'hui (iMac, Mac Mini, iBook, iPod...).  Rupture annoncée avec les iPod Nano 

Mais bon, je les trouves quand même claaaasse.  Notez que moi je milite toujours pour un retour vers la couleur.  Aah, les iBook Palourde...qu'est-ce que c'était beau


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2006)

cachalo a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ta reponse!!
> mais je comprends pas encore moins chere que par l'apple store enseignat? l'inscription se fait en ligne ? sur le site de l'ofup? comment? merci



ofup.com, puis la rubrique Club ofup. tu t'incris, puis tu suis les liens pour arriver sur le store Apple avec les prix ofup.


----------



## americo (16 Mai 2006)

la fraise a dit:
			
		

> peut-etre... a voir à l'usage, mais le coup des miettes, franchement.....
> 
> moi j'ai mon mbp sous les mains et je crois que je prefererait le mb noir... IL EST TROP CLASSE (je sais c'est futile...)




On fait un Dile, j'achète le MB en noir, et je te l'echange contre ton MBP :rateau:  OK


----------



## Renaud theron (16 Mai 2006)

M'en fout, je garde le mien, en plus j'ai pas le fric  

Bon, d'un autre coté il va pas marcher moins bien


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> démonter le clavier
> tous les 3 mois pour en extraire les poussières...



Tu fais une montagne de rien du tout, pas besoin de démonter le clavier pour ca, tu n'as qu'a utiliser CA:


----------



## hunjord (16 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Notez que moi je milite toujours pour un retour vers la couleur.  Aah, les iBook Palourde...qu'est-ce que c'était beau


Et aux vues de ta localisation...le flower power devait être un must have....


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Et aux vues de ta localisation...le flower power devait être un must have....




J'ai changé de localisation aujourd'hui et je suis déjà démasqué 

Aah mon ami...quel formidable livre qu'Alice au Pays des Merveilles...


----------



## la fraise (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> On fait un Dile, j'achète le MB en noir, et je te l'echange contre ton MBP :rateau:  OK





:mouais:  je suis fidele, peux pas lui faire ça...  
 et puis, il me tiendra chaud cet hiver !


----------



## cachalo (16 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> ofup.com, puis la rubrique Club ofup. tu t'incris, puis tu suis les liens pour arriver sur le store Apple avec les prix ofup.


 COOL COOL !!!!
Moi aussi je vais switcher !!!
Mais j'aurai bien attendue le resultat des 1ers tests. Ca va arriver quand ??


----------



## Rondin (16 Mai 2006)

Et Apple works a disparu des softs fournis avec ce book ou j'ai révé


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

la fraise a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  je suis fidele, peux pas lui faire ça...
> et puis, il me tiendra chaud cet hiver !



Avant on se chauffait au charbon, maintenant au MacBook Pro...que voulez vous, les temps changent...


----------



## americo (16 Mai 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Si tu prends pas tes tartines de nutella sur ton laptop cela devrait aller...au fur et à mesure de  tes posts, il semblerait bien que tu sois un tantinet......pas objectif, va voir ailleurs dans la même gamme de prix...tu as quoi...expliques un peu...., j'ai vraiment envie de connaître les arguments techniques et marketing de ta fougue...



Si cela ne te fais pas peur...

Voir la pièce jointe 10660


- Moi cela me refroidis...

Quoi, les autres gammes de prix....

C'est dun Mac qu'il s'agit, pas d'un vulgaire PC...

J'attends avec impatience de le voir physiquement...


@+


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

cachalo a dit:
			
		

> COOL COOL !!!!
> Moi aussi je vais switcher !!!
> Mais j'aurai bien attendue le resultat des 1ers tests. Ca va arriver quand ??




Steve te dit qu'il est 5 fois plus rapide


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

INFO:
Pour les gens qui pourraient avoir besoin d'utiliser la suite Final Cut Studio et/ou Aperture.

Tous les softs de la suite Final Cut Studio, excepté Motion, fonctionnent sur le MacBook (comme ils fonctionnent sur le Mac Mini Intel d'ailleurs).

Aperture fonctionne aussi sur MacBook, je cite

Par contre Apple n'assurera pas le support lors de l'utilisation de ces logiciels sur un MacBook et/ou un Mac Mini, ces machines n'ayant pas officiellement la configuration minimale requise.

Source: 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=482808#2338082 (Aperture. Réponse officiel de Joe Schorr (Sr. Product Manager, Aperture, Apple))
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=482863&tstart=0 (Final Cut Studio)


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> Si cela ne te fais pas peur...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 10660
> 
> ...



Ouep, le clavier à l'air joli, mais pas folichon à l'usage à mon avis... Mais un clavier ça se touche, ça se regarde pas ! :rateau:


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> INFO:
> Pour les gens qui pourraient avoir besoin d'utiliser la suite Final Cut Studio et/ou Aperture.
> 
> Tous les softs de la suite Final Cut Studio, excepté Motion, fonctionnent sur le MacBook (comme ils fonctionnent sur le Mac Mini Intel d'ailleurs).
> ...



Bah de toute façon faire du Final Cut sur un 13,3", même panoramique, c'est un peu perturabnt :rateau:


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Aperture fonctionne aussi sur MacBook, je site
> 
> Par contre Apple n'assurera pas le support lors de l'utilisation de ces logiciels sur un MacBook et/ou un Mac Mini, ces machines n'ayant pas officiellement la configuration minimale requise.
> 
> ...



Pour du logiciel Pro, Apple veux vendre du materiel Pro... Ca se tient, même si c'est pas très cool


----------



## Frodon (16 Mai 2006)

americo a dit:
			
		

> Si cela ne te fais pas peur...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 10660
> 
> ...



Pourquoi, comme je l'ai déjà dis, utilise ca:

 aspirateur USB


----------



## joanes (16 Mai 2006)

Le MacBook est beau

  ::
  ::
  ::
  ::
  ::
  ::
  ::
  ::
  ::
  ::
  ::
\   /
 \ /

J'dis ça j'dis rien... :::::::::::::::::::::::::>


----------



## americo (16 Mai 2006)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Ouep, le clavier à l'air joli, mais pas folichon à l'usage à mon avis... Mais un clavier ça se touche, ça se regarde pas ! :rateau:



 Zut... !


----------



## Xman (16 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais une montagne de rien du tout, pas besoin de démonter le clavier pour ca, tu n'as qu'a utiliser CA:




Pfff !!! ça ne marche qu'avec le noir.....   , et pour les Mac ?


----------



## odufieux (16 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,

*j'ai peu d'experience mais l'offre MIPE sera elle mise a jour bientot ?*
*Qu'en est il généralement ?*
L'offre de l'OFUP est plus interessante que l'ancienne (actuel ? ) offre MIPE...
*Votre avis SVP ?*


PS: J'ai commandé mon MBP offre MIPE il y a 5 jours et le MBP est deja dans l'avion, ca saoule, il va falloir retourner tout ca, attendre... recommander... attendre.... et recevoir !!!


----------



## Wonto (16 Mai 2006)

Il aurait pu inserer un systeme du type mighty mouse dans le trackpad... 
Detecter la presence de doigt a gauche ou droite... avec la possibilité de desactve cette fonction, comme pour la mighty... 

Apperment vu la place que ca prend dans une souris, ca devrait pas bouffer 33cc dans un portable... pusi ca simplifierait la vie de quelques un sans changer quoi que ce soit au look... 

Enfin, moi je serais ingé chez apple je me pencherais sur la question, surement l'on t ils fait d'ailleur...


----------



## Simtim (16 Mai 2006)

Rondin a dit:
			
		

> Et Apple works a disparu des softs fournis avec ce book ou j'ai révé



apple works n'est plus du tout fourni depuis le début des mactel... (peut etre même avant... mais dans mon iMac intel acheté en février, a plu...)


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

reste à savoir si c'est moins tordu à demonter que l'ibook pour acceder au disque dur, si le processeur est soudé, si les deux slot mémoires sont accessibles, et si l'ecran ne fait pas un tres beau miroir....


----------



## emy648 (16 Mai 2006)

bein voilà il ne me reste plus qu'à revendre mon portable et en avant le switch!! 
Je crois que je vais opter pour le modèle intermédiaire ac superdrive! Mais je crois que je vais y ajouter 20go pour passer à 80... Et j'aviserai plus tard pour une éventuelle augmentation de RAM...

Pour ce qui est du clavier, je crois que c'est le seul truc qui me déçoit un peu... Je le trouve pas très joli... Et puis j'aime bien les touches "souples" (je sais pas très bien comment exprimer celà...), enfin celles sur lesquelles faut pas tapper comme un veau pour que la lettre apparaisse à l'écran quoi!  Je crois que pour ça, j'aimerais autant le voir en vrai avant de le commander sur l'apple store... *A ce propos vous savez s'ils sont déjà dans les magasins en Belgique?* Je suppose que non...  Faut attendre combien de temps pour ça?

Sinon, pour la carte graphique vous m'avez fait un peu peur à dire que c'etait de la m¤¤¤¤, mais bon, je joue pas enormement donc, et j'ai vu que mes 2 seuls jeux (Sims 2, myst) pourraient éventuellement tourner dessus(selon Frodon?sais plus)!!


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

Simtim a dit:
			
		

> apple works n'est plus du tout fourni depuis le début des mactel... (peut etre même avant... mais dans mon iMac intel acheté en février, a plu...)



mais il tourne tres bien avec Roseta...


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> reste à savoir si c'est moins tordu à demonter que l'ibook pour acceder au disque dur, si le processeur est soudé, si les deux slot mémoires sont accessibles, et si l'ecran ne fait pas un tres beau miroir....



pour, bon le slot mémoire, on m'a dit un peu plus haut que c'était OK, sans souci.. (Cf. 2Go max)
Déjà une bonne news !


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

Simtim a dit:
			
		

> apple works n'est plus du tout fourni depuis le début des mactel... (peut etre même avant... mais dans mon iMac intel acheté en février, a plu...)



Ouh  
Apple Works cela fait bien un an qu'il n'est plus livré...au grand détriment des utilisateurs.
C'était pourtant bien pratique...
M'en fout, moi je l'ai installé sur mon iMactel avec le CD "Applications" de mon ancien iMac. Na!


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, pour changer la RAM ça va tout seul (pas de barrette soudée, les 2 sont amovibles).
La preuve en image.

@+
iota


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai déjà dit, pour changer la RAM ça va tout seul (pas de barrette soudée, les 2 sont amovibles).
> La preuve en image.
> 
> @+
> iota




C'est super simple :love:


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le clavier du Macbook ( le noir bien entendu)


:love:  :love:


----------



## odufieux (16 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,

*j'ai peu d'experience mais l'offre MIPE sera elle mise a jour bientot ?*
*Qu'en est il généralement ?*
L'offre de l'OFUP est plus interessante que l'ancienne (actuel ? ) offre MIPE...
*Votre avis SVP ?*

Merci a vous 


PS: J'ai commandé mon MBP offre MIPE il y a 5 jours et le MBP est deja dans l'avion, ca saoule, il va falloir retourner tout ca, attendre... recommander... attendre.... et recevoir !!!


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

C'est la batterie qui bouche tout ce trou? :afraid:
Waah elle est graaande...


----------



## americo (16 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, comme je l'ai déjà dis, utilise ca:
> 
> aspirateur USB
> 
> ...



même pas convaincu, é puis chème pas faire leu ménache !!!

Mais j'ai mieux... 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 10661

	

		
			
		

		
	
  avec quelques dizaines de fourmis 
le clavier restera neuf..

Si si ! vue l'espace qu'il y a entre les touches sa langue passera partout...


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour la carte graphique vous m'avez fait un peu peur à dire que c'etait de la m¤¤¤¤, mais bon, je joue pas enormement donc, et j'ai vu que mes 2 seuls jeux (Sims 2, myst) pourraient éventuellement tourner dessus(selon Frodon?sais plus)!!



ça doit bientot faire 2 mois que j'utilise quotidienement un mini core duo, et je n'ai pas été géné par cette bouse de chip integré à mémoire partagé... mais bon, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas joué.

Apple aurrait pu proposer le "black" avec la derniere evolution du gma9xx qui supporte bien plus de lib 3d... ça aurait justifié la dif de prix


----------



## IceandFire (16 Mai 2006)

grosse batterie car 6 heures d'autonomie ...


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> pour, bon le slot mémoire, on m'a dit un peu plus haut que c'était OK, sans souci.. (Cf. 2Go max)




oh ça va... on prend le fil ou on peut 


bref, c'est vraiment un mini recarossé


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> Apple aurrait pu proposer le "black" avec la derniere evolution du gma9xx qui supporte bien plus de lib 3d... ça aurait justifié la dif de prix


Pour l'instant, le dernier c'est le GMA950 
La prochaine version (qui a l'air plutôt sympa) arrivera un peu plus tard dans l'année avec les nouveaux processeurs Intel.

@+
iota


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> oh ça va... on prend le fil ou on peut
> 
> 
> bref, c'est vraiment un mini recarossé



Mini recarossé? 
Hé attend, on se tape quand même du Core Duo 2 Ghz pour le haut de gamme


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai déjà dit, pour changer la RAM ça va tout seul (pas de barrette soudée, les 2 sont amovibles).



et HD & CPU ?


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> C'est la batterie qui bouche tout ce trou? :afraid:
> Waah elle est graaande...



Coquine !
Elle est énoroorrmmmeeee même !


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et HD & CPU ?


Le CPU a de forte chance d'être soudé.
La HD, d'après Apple Insider, il se change très facilement (j'attends de voir ça... ).

@+
iota


----------



## Max London (16 Mai 2006)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Coquine !
> Elle est énoroorrmmmeeee même !



Aaah...une grande et grosse...
Et qui tient longtemps sans pedre de jus :rateau: Que demander de plus?


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

longue batterie, pas crochet pour l'ecran, des (non) couleurs... mais ou est la poignée ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Mai 2006)

Encore des photos du macbook en noir.


----------



## ivash (16 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça doit bientot faire 2 mois que j'utilise quotidienement un mini core duo, et je n'ai pas été géné par cette bouse de chip integré à mémoire partagé... mais bon, c'est vrai que je n'ai pas joué.
> 
> Apple aurrait pu proposer le "black" avec la derniere evolution du gma9xx qui supporte bien plus de lib 3d... ça aurait justifié la dif de prix


Ou une ATI X200 M ... C'est pas une carte très chère et elle est de très bonne qualité ... Oui, c'est certain que sur le noir, ça aurait été plus qu'une bonne idée ...


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> La HD, d'après Apple Insider, il se change très facilement (j'attends de voir ça... ).





			
				http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1750 a dit:
			
		

> Below the two RAM slots at the base of the battery cavity is where users will find the MacBook's hard disk drive. Without disassembling the notebook, users will be able to quickly removing some protective aluminum shielding and lift the disk out of the computer.
> 
> Apple's previous line of consumer notebooks, the iBook, required that an authorized service provider perform all hard disk replacements -- a process that would typically take at least 10 minutes for technicians and possibly days in turnaround for the owner



cool... pour qui n'a pas besoin de graver de dvd, le modele de base est un bon plan à faire evoluer...

reste le CPU à confirmer


----------



## nicoplanet (16 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Aaah...une grande et grosse...
> Et qui tient longtemps sans pedre de jus :rateau: Que demander de plus?



MDR !!! 

Moi, ça me va !


----------



## odufieux (16 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,

*j'ai peu d'experience mais l'offre MIPE sera elle mise a jour bientot ?*
*Qu'en est il généralement ?*
L'offre de l'OFUP est plus interessante que l'ancienne (actuel ? ) offre MIPE...
*Votre avis SVP ?*

Merci a vous 


PS: J'ai commandé mon MBP offre MIPE il y a 5 jours et le MBP est deja dans l'avion, ca saoule, il va falloir retourner tout ca, attendre... recommander... attendre.... et recevoir !!!


----------



## laf (16 Mai 2006)

En tout cas sur les photos on voit déjà d'énormes reflets sur l'écran. Alors en réel, je suis quand même inquiet. Faudra aussi voir l'autonomie réelle.


----------



## mxmac (16 Mai 2006)

Rondin a dit:
			
		

> Et Apple works a disparu des softs fournis avec ce book ou j'ai révé


Normal, OOo n'est pas fait pour les chiens... par contre perso la carte graphique m'attriste, et les non support d'aperture me déçois !!!


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

ivash a dit:
			
		

> Ou une ATI X200 M ... C'est pas une carte très chère et elle est de très bonne qualité ... Oui, c'est certain que sur le noir, ça aurait été plus qu'une bonne idée ...



je ne sais pas trop comment tout ça fonctionne, mais l'utilisation d'un chip intégré intel procure certainement de grosses facilités de production quand on utilise leur cpu....

la carte mère du macbook doit être une simple adaptation de celle du mini.

et implementer une carte vidéo à mémoire intégrée impliquerait certainement un autre design de CM.

par contre, le GMA évolue... Frodon, tu nous retrouve l'article ?


----------



## madekan (16 Mai 2006)

Je le trouve pas mal pour un portable entrée de gamme. Par contre je lui trouve un côté un peu rétro (surtout le clavier). Je l'aurai bien aimé de la même matière que l'imac ou les ipod... En même temps c'est pas très imortant tout çà. Ouais... Une jolie machine pour la famille en vacance quoi.


----------



## iota (16 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> par contre, le GMA évolue...


Oui, la prochaine version sera très interéssante (voir ici), tout simplement car elle doit supporter tous les effets graphiques de Vista (qui demande une carte graphique de bonne facture).

@+
iota


----------



## olaye (16 Mai 2006)

le clavier, j'attends de le voir en vrai maismais oui! je le reconnais! c'est celui du minitel2 de chez mes parents, quand j'avais douze ans!

ah, apple, tu joues sur la fibre sensible des ex-préados tripoteurs de boutons. N'emp^che il était terrible, ce clavier à mini-touches.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mai 2006)

Moi je dis attendez de l'avoir en vrai pour le tester . Vous etes décu au départ et ravi au final


----------



## ficelle (16 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui, la prochaine version sera très interéssante (voir ici)



merci, c'est ce que je cherchais ... frodon, reste couché... 

c'est vraiment bizarre qu'ils nous proposent une version black (aka SE ?) sans vrai bonus... et on attendait la sortie mardi dernier...


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est vraiment bizarre qu'ils nous proposent une version black (aka SE ?) sans vrai bonus... et on attendait la sortie mardi dernier...


Bah, pour moi, c'est simplement *le pendant des iPod nano et 5G noirs* ! Ils ont enregistrés de sacrées ventes par rapport au iPod blanc "classiques".

Donc, pourquoi pas tenter le coup avec les MacBook.. C'est assez mesquin de le vendre plus cher, mais bon, si ça marche !

*Je serai curieux de voir la répartition* des préférences des forumeurs MacGé quant à *la couleur blanc / noir du MacBook ?*

On pourrait pas ajouter un petit sondage là dessus ? 
Siouplé ?


----------



## Aurélien-A (17 Mai 2006)

Une machine qui m'a l'air confort pour emmener en fac et faire du (petit) développement. Rhaaaa mon compte en banque... !!!


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

Aurélien-A a dit:
			
		

> Une machine qui m'a l'air confort pour emmener en fac et faire du (petit) développement.


Petit développement ?
Je vois pas ce qui t'empêche de bosser sur des gros projet dessus (hors développement 3D), elle est très puissante cette machine.

@+
iota


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Petit développement ?
> Je vois pas ce qui t'empêche de bosser sur des gros projet dessus (hors développement 3D), elle est très puissante cette machine.
> 
> @+
> iota



Tout à fait d'accord.
Je rappelle que le milieu de gamme a le même processeur que mon imac 20" !!!


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

Moi c'est noir :love:  pour aller avec mon chien  et mon matos photo


----------



## r0m1 (17 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est noir :love:  pour aller avec mon chien  et mon matos photo



et l'apple remote alors? blanche ?? ça va faire tâche ...ou alors il te faut aussi un petit caniche blanc   :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (17 Mai 2006)

Donc pour ma copine, prête à mettre 1049&#8364; pour un iBook G4 sur le refurb, c'est une super bonne nouvelle 
Plus qu'a attendre la mise à jour de l'offre MIPE, et je crois que je saute sur le modéle de base!!

Paske pour lire des DVDs, iLife et développer en C... :love:

Juste une question: vous savez si mupad sera en UB un jour??


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

bouledogue Français !!! pas caniche


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Mai 2006)

ivash a dit:
			
		

> Ou une ATI X200 M ... C'est pas une carte très chère et elle est de très bonne qualité ... Oui, c'est certain que sur le noir, ça aurait été plus qu'une bonne idée ...




mmm bon et donc cette nouvelle carte du mac book , c'est plus joli que l'image de l'ibook? 
(qui est pas aussi lumineuse qu'un sony vaio quand on regarde de coté..)


----------



## winelovers (17 Mai 2006)

J'aime bien faire la comparaison entre l'entrée de gamme des ibook et "l'entrée" de gamme des "PowerBook". Cela montre assez bien la politique marketing et quand la puissance d'Apple. 
Par le passé, cad hier, la différence était vraiment nette. 

Aujourd'hui, quand l'on compare les caractéristiques du macbook à 1099 et celui du macbook pro à 1998,99, est-ce que la différence de 900 est justifié ? 

Pour moi pas vraiment. En fait, la réponse à cette question (que beaucoup se pose par ailleurs) dépend de l'UTILISATION DONT ON A REELLEMENT BESOIN.
Et moi, franchement, pour faire du montage vidéo, utiliser iphoto, aller sur le net et utiliser word et excel, c'est largement suffisant. Et sans faire de tests de jeux, je suis sûr que Age Of Empire 2 tournera tout aussi bien que sur mon imacG5 last generation !

Mettre 900 pour un DVD-+R, un écran plus grand (mais ordi plus encombrant), une meilleure carte vidéo, un disque plus grand (que de +20go), 512 (au lieu de 2x256), rétro éclairage, en plus, je trouve cela un peu trop, même si au final le type qui prend le macbookpro en aura, quand même pour, son argent. 

Simplement, 900 en plus, c'est aussi (quasiment) un macbook en plus dès maintenant chez soi (et se sera sûrement encore plus vrai dans 3 mois avec la baisse des prix du à l'arrivée des Merom...encore que c'est un autre sujet).

Et, je pense aussi qu'Apple n'a jamais été aussi bien placé dans les portables entrées de gammes, vis à vis de ses gammes antérieures mais aussi maintenant vis à vis de la concurrence. Les différences de prix, de 20 à 30% par rapport au PC, sont largement justifiés par l'efficacité de l'OS et de l'offre logicielle.

Voilà pour mon analyse

Merci de vos commentaires et

Bonne Nuit

Debout à 7h30 demain...


----------



## cavernicole (17 Mai 2006)

Le mac Book noir avec un DD de 80 Go coute 200 euros de plus que le Mac Book Blanc avec un DD de 60 GO ( les autres caractéristiques sont identiques )
Sur l'apple strore pour passer de 60 GO à 80Go il en coute 50 euros.
La couleur noire est donc une option à 150 Euros.
Pour 150 euros on peut avoir 1 Go de mémoire et les deux adaptateurs mini DVI / VGA et mini DVI / DVI
Pour le prix du noir avec 512 Mo de mémoire , je préfère le blanc avec 1 GO de mémoire.


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Mai 2006)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien faire la comparaison entre l'entrée de gamme des ibook et "l'entrée" de gamme des "PowerBook". Cela montre assez bien la politique marketing et quand la puissance d'Apple.
> Par le passé, cad hier, la différence était vraiment nette.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, quand l'on compare les caractéristiques du macbook à 1099 et celui du macbook pro à 1998,99, est-ce que la différence de 900 est justifié ?
> ...


Pour info, *je ne crois pas que la différence était si nette que ça à l'époque des G4 !

* Pour preuve, *le iBook 12' qui phagocytait régulièrement le PowerBook 12'*, et dont les différences étaient vraiment minimes, pour un écart de 500 euros !

Là, tu compares un MacBook 13' et un MacBook Pro 15' : l'écran en lui même et la carte graphique justifient déjà un écart de prix...
Alors, de là à dire que le macBook Pro 15' *mérite les 900 euros qui le séparent de son petit frère* MacBook, il n'y a qu'un pas... que je ne franchirait pas ! 

Mais dans ces 900 euros, tu as, en plus de l'écran anti-reflet et de la vrai GC, le clavier rétro-éclairé, l'aluminium, le support des applications Pro sur ta machine... 

Ce sont quelques petits détails, mais le détail fait beaucoup en informatique ! 
_(comme ailleurs...)_


----------



## wolverine (17 Mai 2006)

cavernicole a dit:
			
		

> Le mac Book noir avec un DD de 80 Go coute 200 euros de plus que le Mac Book Blanc avec un DD de 60 GO ( les autres caractéristiques sont identiques )
> Sur l'apple strore pour passer de 60 GO à 80Go il en coute 50 euros.
> La couleur noire est donc une option à 150 Euros.
> Pour 150 euros on peut avoir 1 Go de mémoire et les deux adaptateurs mini DVI / VGA et mini DVI / DVI
> Pour le prix du noir avec 512 Mo de mémoire , je préfère le blanc avec 1 GO de mémoire.




c'est sur ! sauf pour ceux qui adore le noir !


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mai 2006)

Et vous oublié les 30% de marge que ce fait Apple sur chaque produit


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Mai 2006)

azz a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur ! sauf pour ceux qui adore le noir !



Mais ils existent ? :rateau:

Il est vraiment trop laid en noir !!! 
Ils aurent pu faire un joli Enamel Navy, comme pour la DSLite (images de ma mienne ICI), histoire de se démarquer un peu des concurrents...

Mais le noir.....


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

J'ai hâte de le voir


----------



## guygoune090982 (17 Mai 2006)

Pour mettre mon avis personnel.... je reviens juste de l apple store a cote de chez moi (l attente toute la journee au bureau a ete trop dure...)
Et bien... il est carrement sympa, la taille, l ecran.. etc
Par contre, je trouve le noir vraiment pas terrible... On dirait un vulgaire PC... Je ne comprend vraiment pas les 150$ pour avoir un MAC banal...

Quelques jours (le temps de voir les tests) et mon PB 12" va avoir un grand frere...


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Bien , j'aimerai voir le blanc car le noir me rappele le lombard :love:


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2006)

En tout cas APPLE a remis au goût du jour le clavier du minitel2, elle s'en est fortement inspiré c'est certain  









Où est passée la casserole sur la touche option ??? :hein:


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Mai 2006)

Je trouve SCENDALEU qu'il faille mettre 200 euros de plus pour du NOIR !!!!!!!

J'attendais la couleur noire avec impatience.... ! Mais là c'est dégueulasse de la part d'Apple...


----------



## benjdeparis (17 Mai 2006)

Salut. J'ai actuellement un Imac Core Duo 17". J'ai besoin en plus d'un portable et je visais le MacBook. Au départ je visais le haut de gamme, mais vu les différences, je me dis que le bas de gamme suffirait finalement. Pour la gravure DVD autant profiter de l'iMac.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## chanda (17 Mai 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde
Désolée je suis nouveau sur ce forum;j'ai pas réussi à trouver comment créer un nouveau sujet alors j'espère que vous me pardonnerez. voilà mon problème mon oncle qui habite aux USA vient de m'acheter un ibook g4 modèle américain que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui.
Je voulais savoir si c'est possible de renvoyer l'ibook pour échanger pour le nouveau macbook vu c'est à peu près le même prix.
Si quelqu'un a déjà eu cette démarche pourriez vous m'aider s'il vous plaît.
Quelle démarche dois je effectuer pour faire l'exchange de produit.

PS: j'ai regardé sur le site de apple mais j'ai pas trouver de réponse 

merci beaucoup


----------



## benjdeparis (17 Mai 2006)

chanda a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde
> Désolée je suis nouveau sur ce forum;j'ai pas réussi à trouver comment créer un nouveau sujet alors j'espère que vous me pardonnerez. voilà mon problème mon oncle qui habite aux USA vient de m'acheter un ibook g4 modèle américain que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui.
> Je voulais savoir si c'est possible de renvoyer l'ibook pour échanger pour le nouveau macbook vu c'est à peu près le même prix.
> Si quelqu'un a déjà eu cette démarche pourriez vous m'aider s'il vous plaît.
> ...



Sauf erreur de ma part, c'est pas possible. En France tu as les 7 jours de rétractation, aux USA je sais pas.


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve SCENDALEU qu'il faille mettre 200 euros de plus pour du NOIR !!!!!!!
> 
> J'attendais la couleur noire avec impatience.... ! Mais là c'est dégueulasse de la part d'Apple...




Hè ouai c'est bateau d'être un vampire et de préférer le noir et puis faut juste avoir le porte monnaie qui va avec, n'est pas dracula qui veut


----------



## didisha (17 Mai 2006)

Quand je pense que j'ai acheté mon iBook 12" fin mars! Dois-je avoir beaucoup de regrets face au MacBook 13"?


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hè ouai c'est bateau d'être un vampire et de préférer le noir et puis faut juste avoir le porte monnaie qui va avec, n'est pas dracula qui veut


 
lol Dracula ne prendrais pas un ordi... Nuance ^^

Mais une question : La pomme sur le noir... est blanche ou grise ou noire ? Lumineuse ?


----------



## guygoune090982 (17 Mai 2006)

Je craque pour le Macbook c est clair. Mais avec cette histoire de disque dur, c est beaucoup plus interessant de prendre la configuration de base (60GB) et d acheter un bon Hitachi Travelstar 7k100 (100Gb, 165$, 7200RPM) plutot que les 150$ d apple... et en plus ca permet d avoir un disque 60Gb en plus pour 15$!!!
Vous en pensez quoi?
D autre part, si le disque est si facile a changer, est ce que la garantie saute si on le change ou non (comme la RAM) ?


----------



## Phil78 (17 Mai 2006)

Oui, pourquoi est-il si lourd ? Je me le demande.


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Mai 2006)

guygoune090982 a dit:
			
		

> Je craque pour le Macbook c est clair. Mais avec cette histoire de disque dur, c est beaucoup plus interessant de prendre la configuration de base (60GB) et d acheter un bon Hitachi Travelstar 7k100 (100Gb, 165$, 7200RPM) plutot que les 150$ d apple... et en plus ca permet d avoir un disque 60Gb en plus pour 15$!!!
> Vous en pensez quoi?
> D autre part, si le disque est si facile a changer, est ce que la garantie saute si on le change ou non (comme la RAM) ?


 
Le disque est facile à changer oui apparemment, mais c'est pour une facilité relative après ta garantie.... pendant, ta garantie saute si tu l'ouvre.... C'est une facilité après la garantie...


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Et vous oublié les 30% de marge que ce fait Apple sur chaque produit



Et alors ? tu connais une entreprise qui ne fait pas de marges...

Apple n'est pas une entre prise caritative ... et si les moyens te manque va voir la concurrence. C'est moins cher de 30% mais ils font toujours autant de marge ...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2006)

Faut aussi qu'apple développe son système et ses applis, et c'est pas au prix de tiger, ilife, work etc... qu'ils y arriveraient hein


----------



## Tribal (17 Mai 2006)

Moi, je trouve abusé de facturer 200 euros la couleur noire. Apple sait très bien que cette couleur va beaucoup plaire et s'en fout vraiment (trop ?) plein les poches. Ce ne sont pes les 20 GO de plus du disque qui justifient vraiment cette hausse du prix.


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2006)

Tribal a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je trouve abusé de facturer 200 euros la couleur noire. Apple sait très bien que cette couleur va beaucoup plaire et s'en fout vraiment (trop ?) plein les poches. Ce ne sont pes les 20 GO de plus du disque qui justifient vraiment cette hausse du prix.



Dois-je rappeler que cela s'appelle du marketing ... une façon pour les possesseurs de Macbook de se différencier ... et la différence a un prix .


----------



## pmh (17 Mai 2006)

Juste une petite question

Heureux proprietaire d'un Ibook, je venais a me demande si ma carte graphique 32Mo non dediee n'etait pas mieux que cette ##### de nouvelle carte dediee.


----------



## laf (17 Mai 2006)

Bon, finalement, pour nous résumer, quels sont pour vous les plus gros défauts du macbook, par ordre d'importance? Sachant qu'il n'a pas vocation à être une console de jeux mais plutôt une machine nomade bonne à tout faire et que personne ne nous oblige à acheter le modèle noir.

Pour moi : 
1) le poids vraiment excessif
2) l'écran brillant
3) la faiblesse de la RAM mais c'est une habitude chez Apple.

Les points à vérifier in situ sont : l'autonomie et ce fameux clavier.

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2006)

pmh a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question
> 
> Heureux proprietaire d'un Ibook, je venais a me demande si ma carte graphique 32Mo non dediee n'etait pas mieux que cette ##### de nouvelle carte dediee.


Ca ça depend de l'utilité que tu en fais. Si tu veux jouer vraiment, de toute maniere ne prend pas un laptop 13". 
Ca me fait penser aux types qui s'achetent des Dodge ramcharger de 6 m de long et qui gueulent parce qu'ils n'ont pas de place? A coté de ça ils passent pas le periph de peur de s'embourber.

Moi cette carte clair qu'elle est pas top. Ils auraient d'ailleur pu en mettre une meilleur dans le blackbook ça aurait au moin justifié la difference de tarif


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,

je pense qu'il faudrait aussi vérifier le silence (ou non) de fonctionnement. C'est important (en tout cas pour moi).


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2006)

Si Apple met correctement la pâte thermique , il ne chauffera pas trop ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2006)

benjdeparis a dit:
			
		

> Salut. J'ai actuellement un Imac Core Duo 17". J'ai besoin en plus d'un portable et je visais le MacBook. Au départ je visais le haut de gamme, mais vu les différences, je me dis que le bas de gamme suffirait finalement. Pour la gravure DVD autant profiter de l'iMac.
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Je pense que tu as raison.


----------



## laf (17 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> je pense qu'il faudrait aussi vérifier le silence (ou non) de fonctionnement. C'est important (en tout cas pour moi).




Tout à fait d'accord, le silence et la température....


----------



## pomme-accro (17 Mai 2006)

Dites-moi les gars, j'ai beau regarder regarder puis regarder encore les belles photos de notre futur Macbook, je n'y vois pas la moindre trace de grilles  d' HP (pour le son pas l'obscure marque de pc) !!! 
Mais où sont ils alors ??? Je lance un avis de recherche


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2006)

Déjà demandé, déja répondu, relis les posts précédents ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Déjà demandé, déja répondu, relis les posts précédents ;-)


 
Quelle page ???


----------



## Frodon (17 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, finalement, pour nous résumer, quels sont pour vous les plus gros défauts du macbook, par ordre d'importance? Sachant qu'il n'a pas vocation à être une console de jeux mais plutôt une machine nomade bonne à tout faire et que personne ne nous oblige à acheter le modèle noir.
> 
> Pour moi :
> 1) le poids vraiment excessif
> ...



Pour moi la 3), car pour le 1) mes épaules n'ont jamais eu de soucis à supporter 2,3Kg, et pour le 2) ca ne me dérange pas l'écran brillant, au contraire.


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Quelle page ???



Je ne sais plus. Prends toi deux heures et relis tout, bon courage


----------



## Frodon (17 Mai 2006)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Mais dans ces 900 euros, tu as, en plus de l'écran anti-reflet et de la vrai GC, le clavier rétro-éclairé, l'aluminium, le support des applications Pro sur ta machine...
> 
> Ce sont quelques petits détails, mais le détail fait beaucoup en informatique !
> _(comme ailleurs...)_



et tu en oublis des non moins important: Le dual-link DVI qui permet de brancher le MacBook Pro sur un écran 30" et plus en l'exploitant pleinement (i.e: avec des résolutons de plus de 2000x), l'Express Card/34 qui permet d'acceder à une vaste gamme d'extensions (tel qu'une carte SATA externe, ou une carte GSM/UMTS pour n'en citer que 2).

A noter que 900 c'est comparé au premier modèle du Macbook qui n'a pas de Superdrive et dont le CPU est un cran en dessous, hors pour ces 900 Euros de plus dans le MacBook Pro tu as un Superdrive.
Et si on compare au modèle du MacBook avec un Core Duo identique au premier modèle de MacBook Pro et avec un Superdrive, c'est "plus que" 700 Euros de différence qu'il y a entre les deux. 700 Euros qui selon moins, lorsqu'on a besoin de l'une des fonctionnalité apporté par le MacBook Pro (bonne carte GFX, Dual-link DVI, Express Card/34...etc), valent le coût.


----------



## Dramis (17 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est juste étrange à la sortie d'un nouveau produit, qui est censé bien relancer les ventes



Les taux d'intérets commence à remonter au Etat-Unis, ça affecte la bourse.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus. Prends toi deux heures et relis tout, bon courage


 

Alors dis moi la réponse, va t il chauffer oui ou non ?


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve SCENDALEU qu'il faille mettre 200 euros de plus pour du NOIR !!!!!!!
> 
> J'attendais la couleur noire avec impatience.... ! Mais là c'est dégueulasse de la part d'Apple...




moi, je trouve ta manière d'écrire français scandaleuse, du coup, je vais faire comme mon copain IceAndFire : je crois que je craquerais pour le noir ! 

avec mes 15% de remise, je ne verrais pas la différence de 200&#8364; !


----------



## fredintosh (17 Mai 2006)

pomme-accro a dit:
			
		

> Dites-moi les gars, j'ai beau regarder regarder puis regarder encore les belles photos de notre futur Macbook, je n'y vois pas la moindre trace de grilles  d' HP (pour le son pas l'obscure marque de pc) !!!
> Mais où sont ils alors ??? Je lance un avis de recherche


Effectivement, pour avoir lu le fil en entier, cette question a déjà été posée, mais contrairement à ce que dit Lamar, il n'y a pas eu de réponse satisfaisante : il est sûr qu'il y a des hauts parleurs, c'est noté dans les spécifications, mais la question est de savoir où sont-ils et par où sort le son ? Ca donnerait une idée de la qualité du rendu (même s'il ne faut certainement pas s'attendre à quelque chose d'extraordinaire, dès lors qu'Apple n'en fait pas fièrement mention sur ses pages de présentation du Macbook...)


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

bon bha voilà la nuit a été bonne et après faire un gros dodo j'ai toujours aussi besoin et envie de ce book (white)   very nice, meme si La Cg est une bouse je vais quand meme (en le gavant de ram 1Go minimum) de faire tourner 3ds.. je sais c'est con mais j'ai pas le choix les cours sont très cher et un étudiant n'a pas de tune, j'en profite si vous avez une tour windobe ou 3ds tourne pas super mal je suis interresé...  

pour le clavier! je trouve ca super bon mais attendre les avis et test  
pour l'écran brillant trop trop beau, pour travailler dessus c'est nikel et agréable (et magnifique)
pour les petits kilo c'est nikel pas lourd en plus


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

t'as pas mis ce que tu avais comme slip dans ta signature?


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas mis ce que tu avais comme slip dans ta signature?




ni l'écran et son telephone portable la honte


----------



## pomme-accro (17 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, pour avoir lu le fil en entier, cette question a déjà été posée, mais contrairement à ce que dit Lamar, il n'y a pas eu de réponse satisfaisante : il est sûr qu'il y a des hauts parleurs, c'est noté dans les spécifications, mais la question est de savoir où sont-ils et par où sort le son ? Ca donnerait une idée de la qualité du rendu (même s'il ne faut certainement pas s'attendre à quelque chose d'extraordinaire, dès lors qu'Apple n'en fait pas fièrement mention sur ses pages de présentation du Macbook...)


Peut être caché sous le clavier ? 
mais&#8230;où sont ils ??
mystèèèèèère et boule de gomme
Le sub woofer à l'arrière avec un event qui fait office de refroidissement grâce aux flux d'air engendré par les basses ouais &#8230;bon on peut rire non ?


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

pomme-accro a dit:
			
		

> Peut être caché sous le clavier ?
> maisoù sont ils ??
> mystèèèèèère et boule de gomme
> Le sub woofer à l'arrière avec un event qui fait office de refroidissement grâce aux flux d'air engendré par les basses ouais bon on peut rire non ?




1300 Watt RMS sous les touches du clavier avec un ampli du concert de LORIE   :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas mis ce que tu avais comme slip dans ta signature?



Peut-être qu'il n'en met pas.


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

ceux qui disent que le noir est moche, vous vous rappellez des pismo et autre G3 noirs ? celui de carry bradshaw dans "Sex & The City" par exemple  :love: moi j'adore...:love:


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ceux qui disent que le noir est moche, vous vous rappellez des pismo et autre G3 noirs ? celui de carry bradshaw dans "Sex & The City" par exemple  :love: moi j'adore...:love:


 le noir est egale (pour beaucoup) a un  PC


----------



## McSly (17 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Téléphone à l'Apple Store pour savoir si tu peux être remboursé ou bien avoir le droit à un échange ? Tu n'as rien à perdre... Parce qu'en effet, ce serait plus sympa pour toi d'avoir un nouveau MacBook. Sauf si tu joues beaucoup peut-être...



Je viens d'appeler l'Apple Store et pas de souci, ils me remboursent mon PB 12" pour que je puisse acquérir un MacBook!!!! :love: 
J'ai été épaté par la simplicité du geste! Et la dame m'a fait comprendre que je n'étais pas le seul dans ce cas! Merci Apple! Je vais commander mon MacBook TODAYYYYYY


----------



## pomme-accro (17 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> 1300 Watt RMS sous les touches du clavier avec un ampli du concert de LORIE   :love:


Plus sérieusement, je trouve que le son est souvent le parent pauvre en informatique !
En plus, pour un portable devoir se trimbaler avec des enceintes connectées à chaque écoute c'est nul.
Pourtant c'est pas les innovations qui manque surtout depuis les écrans Plasma et autre, ou les contraintes d'encombrement on forcé les ingé à faire des HP plats à haut rendement
je pense notamament au super son d'un plasma Panasonic par exemple avec 6 baffles embarqué plus sub &#8230;


----------



## takamaka (17 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas mis ce que tu avais comme slip dans ta signature?


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (17 Mai 2006)

Il est pas mal du tout cet ibook, et comme j'attendais les nouveaux modèles...commande d'un ibook en juin  
Le seul bémol c'est le lecteur sur l'entrée de gamme.


----------



## Fabrizio (17 Mai 2006)

Perso je n'avale pas le chipset graphique....  Et la dalle brillante!!!! Bonjour les reflets!!


J'attendrai qq mois suplémentaires et les futurs et nécessaires améliorations !


----------



## Dramis (17 Mai 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:
			
		

> Le seul bémol c'est le lecteur sur l'entrée de gamme.



Ce n'est pas si choquant que ça, avec un disque dur de 60 gig il est impossible de faire du montage dvd, il faut absolument un disque externe.  Un dvd externe est envisageable, surtout que les iapp supportent maintenant les bruleurs non apple.

Et l'option "super drive" n'est pas hors de prix.  200 euro de plus avec un cpu à 2gigahertz.


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mai 2006)

Encore un qui veut tout pour rien.
Essaye de trouvé un equivalent PC au même prix qu'on rigole.


----------



## pomme-accro (17 Mai 2006)

Bon je sais, je sais je fait un peu chr mais je voudrais juste que l'on localise les petites membranes de notre cher et tant qu'à analyser essayons d'évaluer la qualité sonore qui pourrait en sortir mais avant cela:
OU SONT ILS ?????:hein:


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mai 2006)

Au meme endroit que sur un Ibook ,un powerbook et un MacBook Pro..


----------



## pomme-accro (17 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Au meme endroit que sur un Ibook ,un powerbook et un MacBook Pro..


justement non mon cher ami, étant donné que je possède un Ibook j'ai bien localisé sur ma machine l'emplacement de mes ridicules membranes de la taille d'un pin's et ils ne sont pas là (sur le nouveau macbook)!!!&#8230;on cherche on cherche


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ceux qui disent que le noir est moche, vous vous rappellez des pismo et autre G3 noirs ? celui de carry bradshaw dans "Sex & The City" par exemple  :love: moi j'adore...:love:



+1. j'ai eu un peu cette impression à force...
Mais bon, ça reste quand même essez loin du Pismo niveau design ! Ils avaient une sacrée gueule ces PowerBook quand même ! :rose:


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

Fabrizio a dit:
			
		

> Perso je n'avale pas le chipset graphique....  Et la dalle brillante!!!! Bonjour les reflets!!
> 
> 
> J'attendrai qq mois suplémentaires et les futurs et nécessaires améliorations !




dans ce cas la tu attend toujours et toujours   et tu te dis qu'a chaque fois tu attend le prochain


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Mai 2006)

Dites, quand je regarde le prix des PC équivalents, je me dit que Apple a déjà dû bénéficier de la réduction des tarifs sur les CoreDuo, prévue pour le 28 mai (...et étant devenus très bon amis avec Intel !) : ça expliquerai le fait qu'ils soient *de 1.8Ghz et de 2Ghz *pour cette gamme de produit !!!


non ?


----------



## Fondug (17 Mai 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> j'attends également que quelqu'un du forum l'achete pour mettre les photos détaillées en ligne
> 
> Donc si quelqu'un voulait bien l'acheter; merci


 
Ben j'l'ai commandé hier, donc dès que je le reçois...

J'ai pas lu toutes les pages mais en gros, faut quand même comprendre que ce macbook n'est pas destiné qu'à des jeunes étudiants. Perso, j'ai 34 ans et un ordi à la maison ça me sert à envoyer des mails, surfer, gérer 3 photos et basta.

Alors ok le chipset c'est pas bien, l'écran est brillant, le clavier présente un risque, y'a pas de graveur dvd. Mais on ne joue pas tous à lord of warcrafat ou chai pas quoi, on ne bouffe pas tous un sandwich en jouant à lord of warcraft raider ghost là et on ne passe pas son temps à graver des DVD. Encore une fois, sur les 4 dernières années, j'ai du graver 10 CD max...

Alors perso, à 1100 euros (et on vous rend 1 euro), ben ça m'va trés bien. Sauf si on m'explique que j'ai besoin d'une CG qui vient de l'espace pour flooder sur macgé (bon benj, tu l'réouvres ton bar ??).

Et traiter les achteurs de ce macbook de fashion victim qui se la pètent, c'est tout simplement oublier qu'apple a désormais une gamme qui répond aux besoins de chacuns, c'est tout. 

Et si ce macbook est nul, j'f'rai comme stjohnperse, j'irai m'acheter un acer... nan j'déconne


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mai 2006)

Diable ! La machine emet du son mais on ne sait pas d'ou ! appeleons vite tonton Mulder et tata Scully pour resoudre ce mystere.. 

A l'arriere du mac... 

Qualité sonore ? Hum....Nullissime pour un audiophile mais dans la bonne moyenne pour un portable je trouve. Mais comme il y a Airtunes et une sortie son de quoi se plaint on en fait ?


----------



## Frodon (17 Mai 2006)

pomme-accro a dit:
			
		

> justement non mon cher ami, étant donné que je possède un Ibook j'ai bien localisé sur ma machine l'emplacement de mes ridicules membranes de la taille d'un pin's et ils ne sont pas là (sur le nouveau macbook)!!!on cherche on cherche


Sur le nouveau MacBook, elles sont à l'arrière de sorte que le son se reflètent sur l'ecran, soit à l'identique des Powerbook G4 12"


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mai 2006)

Carrie a de jolie gambette mais le reste bof...


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Diable ! La machine emet du son mais on ne sait pas d'ou ! appeleons vite tonton Mulder et tata Scully pour resoudre ce mystere..
> 
> A l'arriere du mac...
> 
> Qualité sonore ? Hum....Nullissime pour un audiophile mais dans la bonne moyenne pour un portable je trouve. Mais comme il y a Airtunes et une sortie son de quoi se plaint on en fait ?




+1 Imaginus  pour le son le seul truc c'est qu'il soit pas trop à chi** le reste casque ou direct branché sur 5.1


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2006)

au première nouvelle le changement du disque dur sera aussi simple qu'une mémoire vu que tout ce passe dans l'emplacement batterie  comme le macbook pro le processeur n'est pas amovible


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Pour les intéressés, le manuel du Macbook est disponible (en anglais).

@+
iota


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir, l'iPod U2 était vendu avec la discographie du groupe, contrairement aux iPod classiques.



Non, il y avait juste un coupon de réduction permettant d'acheter la discographie moins cher.


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Pour les intéressés, le manuel du Macbook est disponible (en anglais).
> 
> ...




merci iota   nikel c'est utile ca


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Pour les intéressés, le manuel du Macbook est disponible (en anglais).
> 
> ...



Mici chef !
Ca va nous aider à y voir plus clair...


----------



## Fabrizio (17 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas la tu attend toujours et toujours   et tu te dis qu'a chaque fois tu attend le prochain




Je n'ai pas le couteau sous la gorge, mon iBook actuel (G3) me va bien pour ce que j'en fait (bureautique et internet).
Et l'arrivée de ce nouveau modèle ne possède pas de choses qui m'aurait emballé au point de le prendre.
Lorsque l'option écran mat sera de la partie pourquoi pas mais là... un miroir devant les yeux c'est pas mon truc désolé (on le disait déjà pour des portable pc alorr pourquoi soudainement on se tait dès que c'est installé sur un Apple ? mmmh ?  ).

Je ne dit pas qu'il est nul je pense juste attendre car certains détails sont éliminatoires chez moi. ;-)


----------



## odufieux (17 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

*j'ai peu d'experience mais l'offre MIPE sera elle mise a jour bientot ?*
*Qu'en est il généralement ?*
L'offre de l'OFUP est plus interessante que l'ancienne (actuel ? ) offre MIPE...
*Votre avis SVP ?*

Merci a vous 


PS: J'ai commandé mon MBP offre MIPE il y a 5 jours et le MBP est deja dans l'avion, ca saoule, il va falloir retourner tout ca, attendre... recommander... attendre.... et recevoir !!!


----------



## Rondin (17 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi la 3), car pour le 1) mes épaules n'ont jamais eu de soucis à supporter 2,3Kg, et pour le 2) ca ne me dérange pas l'écran brillant, au contraire.


Tout à fait d'accord, l'écran brillant entraine certe plus de reflet mais pour regarder des films et matter ses photos, c'est bien mieux.


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au première nouvelle le changement du disque dur sera aussi simple qu'une mémoire vu que tout ce passe dans l'emplacement batterie  comme le macbook pro le processeur n'est pas amovible





COOOOOOoooooollllll!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

> Posté par macinside
> au première nouvelle le changement du disque dur sera aussi simple qu'une mémoire vu que tout ce passe dans l'emplacement batterie  comme le macbook pro le processeur n'est pas amovible




en gros c'est facile de faire du tuning sur cet ibook heu... macbook pardon  

les jacky vont être heureux


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

Rondin a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord, l'écran brillant entraine certe plus de reflet mais pour regarder des films et matter ses photos, c'est bien mieux.




et il faut pas oublier qu il est très facile de choper des femmes avec ca!!


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

Rondin a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord, l'écran brillant entraine certe plus de reflet mais pour regarder des films et matter ses photos, c'est bien mieux.




exact  beaucoup plus flatteur un peu comme les anciens trinitron Sony© avec la dalle en verre devant :love:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

odufieux a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> *j'ai peu d'experience mais l'offre MIPE sera elle mise a jour bientot ?*
> *Qu'en est il généralement ?*
> ...




Alors là bravo, 4 messages, les 4 même   :love: :love:


----------



## odufieux (17 Mai 2006)

Effectivement, difficiles d'obtenir des infos concretes par ici


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

tu tombes dans la folie du Macbook les gens sont fous de cette machine et en oublie l'essentiel  , moi je connais pas la réponse mais ici il y a plein de gaziers qui vont surement te répondre une fois calmés   bienvenue en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Quelqu'un l'a essayé ?
Est il bruyant ? Chauffe t il ?


----------



## Fabrizio (17 Mai 2006)

Il a été annoncé hier et tu veux déjà qu'il soit testé ????

On se calme !!!!!


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> *DU BRUIT OU PAS DE BRUIT ?*
> 
> *CA CHAUFFE OU PAS ????*
> 
> *QUELQU'UN L'A ESSAYé ?*




c'est pas en maJ et en rouge taille 5 que les gens vont te répondeur ca c'est sur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Oui quelqu'un a été le voir il me semble


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

guygoune090982 a dit:
			
		

> Pour mettre mon avis personnel.... je reviens juste de l apple store a cote de chez moi (l attente toute la journee au bureau a ete trop dure...)
> Et bien... il est carrement sympa, la taille, l ecran.. etc
> Par contre, je trouve le noir vraiment pas terrible... On dirait un vulgaire PC... Je ne comprend vraiment pas les 150$ pour avoir un MAC banal...
> 
> Quelques jours (le temps de voir les tests) et mon PB 12" va avoir un grand frere...


 
Non mais ça fait plusieurs fois que je pose la question lol
Mais vu que les post se croisent, au moins on m'a vu lol


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> *DU BRUIT OU PAS DE BRUIT ?*
> 
> *CA CHAUFFE OU PAS ????*
> 
> *QUELQU'UN L'A ESSAYé ?*




Oui je reviens juste de New York , j'en ai trois dans ma valise, et je vais en faire de la contrebande ...

Il chauffe à mort, il fait un bruit de camion ...et j'en ai assez de l'essayer ....

 

Zut non c'est des Dell ....


----------



## Fabrizio (17 Mai 2006)

Pour le bruit ce ne sera pas dans un  shop que tu vas t'en rendre compte, dans un magasin tous les ordis semblent bien silencieux mais une fois dans une petite pièce là tranquille à bosser (ou dans une biliothèque), tu te rends bien compte de l'engin.

alors patience...  sinon ben... on est jamais mieux servit que par... soi-même ;-)


----------



## .Steff (17 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oui je reviens juste de New York , j'en ai trois dans ma valise, et je vais en faire de la contrebande ...
> 
> Il chauffe à mort, il fait un bruit de camion ...et j'en ai assez de l'essayer ....
> 
> ...


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La mouette.

:mouais: désolé


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oui je reviens juste de New York , j'en ai trois dans ma valise, et je vais en faire de la contrebande ...
> 
> Il chauffe à mort, il fait un bruit de camion ...et j'en ai assez de l'essayer ....
> 
> ...


 

Mdr ! Non mais quand je vois le MacBook Pro, ça fait un joli petit radiateur, c'est bien les processeurs qui chauffent non ?

Mais la si tel est le cas, c'est pas un boitier en alu mais en plastique alors le plastique va se deformer ...

Et pour la batterie, y a t il eu une estimation, je parcours le site apple sans en trouver


----------



## r0m1 (17 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Mdr ! Non mais quand je vois le MacBook Pro, ça fait un joli petit radiateur, c'est bien les processeurs qui chauffent non ?
> 
> Mais la si tel est le cas, c'est pas un boitier en alu mais en plastique alors le* plastique va se deformer ...
> *
> Et pour la batterie, y a t il eu une estimation, je parcours le site apple sans en trouver


je ne pense pas qu'Apple peut se permettre de commercialiser des ordis caoutchouc  

Sérieusement avant de tirer des plans sur la comète, il faut attendre les premiers tests, car comme l'a dit Fabrizio, on ne peut pas se rendre compte de certaines choses dans un store


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La mouette.
> 
> :mouais: désolé




c'est fait pour toi .Steff    la mouette le mérite c'est une gentil mouette, mais attention à la mouette folle... (aviaire)


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

tu parcours pas mac G alors  on l'a dit dans ce thread 6 h d'autonomie !!! 
de plus les ibooks étaient en plastique et il n'y a jamais eu de fonte


----------



## rhodmac (17 Mai 2006)

j'ai commandé mon MacBook à 10h (le blanc à 2.0 ghz)

délai annoncé lors de la commande 3-5 jours

date d'expédition prévue : 24 mai

date de livraison prévue : 29 mai


----------



## Fondug (17 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commandé mon MacBook à 10h (le blanc à 2.0 ghz)
> 
> délai annoncé lors de la commande 3-5 jours
> 
> ...


 
J'pense qu'il ne faut pas que tu te formalises car l'AS donne souvent des dates de livraison assez pessimistes et tu reçois ton matos bien avant.


----------



## gibet_b (17 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'appeler l'Apple Store et pas de souci, ils me remboursent mon PB 12" pour que je puisse acquérir un MacBook!!!! :love:
> J'ai été épaté par la simplicité du geste! Et la dame m'a fait comprendre que je n'étais pas le seul dans ce cas! Merci Apple! Je vais commander mon MacBook TODAYYYYYY



Excellent nouvelle !!! N'oublie pas de nous donner tes impressions dès que tu l'auras !


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> J'pense qu'il ne faut pas que tu te formalises car l'AS donne souvent des dates de livraison assez pessimistes et tu reçois ton matos bien avant.




c'est clair ils ce couvrent normal mais tu l'aura bien avant normalement    en tout cas tu as interêt de nous faire un rapport complet sur la bête


----------



## oliv45 (17 Mai 2006)

L'offre MIPE n'est plus active depuis l'arrivée des MacBook (ils ont les anciens iBook avec boutons "acheter maintenant" désactivés. Qqun serait-il ds quel délai on peut espérer M-à-J de l'offre ?


----------



## gibet_b (17 Mai 2006)

guygoune090982 a dit:
			
		

> Pour mettre mon avis personnel.... je reviens juste de l apple store a cote de chez moi (l attente toute la journee au bureau a ete trop dure...)
> Et bien... il est carrement sympa, la taille, l ecran.. etc
> Par contre, je trouve le noir vraiment pas terrible... On dirait un vulgaire PC... Je ne comprend vraiment pas les 150$ pour avoir un MAC banal...
> 
> Quelques jours (le temps de voir les tests) et mon PB 12" va avoir un grand frere...



Et tu as pas posé les doigts sur le clavier ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (17 Mai 2006)

Lors d'un post sur mes griefs pour le macbook pro http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132917&page=2  j'vais émis le souhait qu'Apple le place a coté de l'isight !
et bien ce voeux est exaucé !!!
Sur le macbook il es a coté de l'isight enfin des conversations claire sans le bruit des ventilos  qui démarrent mon interlocuteur pourra plus me dire que mon mac est pire qu'une machine a laver !

Voir: http://www.milic.com/photos/chicago2006/macbook-6.jpg


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

oliv45 a dit:
			
		

> L'offre MIPE n'est plus active depuis l'arrivée des MacBook (ils ont les anciens iBook avec boutons "acheter maintenant" désactivés. Qqun serait-il ds quel délai on peut espérer M-à-J de l'offre ?




et non mais en général c'est relativement vite   ne tinkiet pas apple a tout interêt de faire ca vite car c'est maintenant que les étudiants vont acheter ou changer leurs ibook (moi)


----------



## olaye (17 Mai 2006)

pour ce qui est de la surchauffe, je suis tombé sur un post hier, et , effectivement, ça chauffe comme un MBP. et c'est apple qui le dit. je retrouve ça fissa.


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, je trouve ta manière d'écrire français scandaleuse, du coup, je vais faire comme mon copain IceAndFire : je crois que je craquerais pour le noir !
> 
> avec mes 15% de remise, je ne verrais pas la différence de 200 !




     

:hein: :hein: :hein:       

 :sick:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

A ce qu'il parait il est plus fin que l'ibook


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Mai 2006)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> +1. j'ai eu un peu cette impression à force...
> Mais bon, ça reste quand même essez loin du Pismo niveau design ! Ils avaient une sacrée gueule ces PowerBook quand même ! :rose:



J'ai un pismo encore aujourd'hui et bon il y a pas de core duo dedans dommage lol mais là Apple retrouve ses racines.... j'adore ! Mais ça coûte super cher de retrouver ses racines...


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> A ce qu'il parait il est plus fin que l'ibook


oui mais un poil plus lourd...  :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est noir :love:  pour aller avec mon chien  et mon matos photo





			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, je trouve ta manière d'écrire français scandaleuse, du coup, je vais faire comme mon copain IceAndFire : je crois que je craquerais pour le noir !
> 
> avec mes 15% de remise, je ne verrais pas la différence de 200 !



Bande de Geek !    

Il est vraiment terrible en noir.
Non, non, je ne craquerais pas. 

Moi:"Chérie, tu n'as pas envie d'un MacBook noir ?"
Elle: "Non, non, ton powerbook me suffit."  

Je verrais prochainement le modèle blanc, un ami la commandé hier soir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bande de Geek !
> 
> Il est vraiment terrible en noir.
> Non, non, je ne craquerais pas.
> ...



Voila, j'ai le même problème avec mon amie qui a un Vaio et qui n'utilise plus que mon Powerbook. :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Si il était a 1200 &#8364;*le macBook noir :love:


----------



## .Steff (17 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Voila, j'ai le même problème avec mon amie qui a un Vaio et qui n'utilise plus que mon Powerbook. :mouais:


forcément ca change du tout au tout. Moi ma cop's a un mac-mini et ca c'est bien.comme ca, l'est qu'a moi mon Ibook


----------



## belzebuth (17 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas APPLE a remis au goût du jour le clavier du minitel2, elle s'en est fortement inspiré c'est certain
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yen a jamais eu sur les clavier américain...


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Belzebuth toi qui est aux USA , tu peux pas aller tester un peu un MacBook stp ? ( enfin si tu as le temps  )


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

Pensez à la remise étudiant pour certains et la carte flaque© et les -6%  donc le noir devient abordable  :love:  Paul je m'en doutais   Rémi copieur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Le clavier semble drôle, dommage pour les gourmand  

Du moment qu'il est solide, c'est le principal


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Macbook entrée de gamme avec remise étudiante 1033 !!!!

Cheap ! Enjoy


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Macbook entrée de gamme avec remise étudiante 1033&#8364; !!!!
> 
> Cheap ! Enjoy




Désolé mais il est entrée de gamme a 1033,*34* euro...      de la bombe


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Tu as raison, surtout pour un étudiant en comptabilité, les centimes c'est important


----------



## Camel (17 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais il est entrée de gamme a 1033,*34* euro...      de la bombe



et 23 euros de moins encore en passant par l'OFUP : 1010;62 euros


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2006)

bon, quelqu'un a fait le compte, là? Steve va en prendre un, je donne pas deux jours avant que Paul en commande 4..Remi? 

Mabrouk, c'était le symbole de 30 millions d'amis, nan?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Je suis incris sur l'OFUP, si j'appele Apple Store et que je dis que je suis à l'OFUP c'est ok ?


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2006)

je viens de payer 800 euros de dentiste


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

Camel a dit:
			
		

> et 23 euros de moins encore en passant par l'OFUP : 1010;62 euros



je vais surement passer pour un con mais bon l'OFUP c'est quoi exactement ?? je suis toujours passer par le store education moi?!!

autre question si je souhaite mettre 1Go c'est mei d'acheter les 2x512 sur l'apple store ou autre part?


----------



## Camel (17 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Je suis incris sur l'OFUP, si j'appele Apple Store et que je dis que je suis à l'OFUP c'est ok ?



En les appelant, je n'en sais rien. Mais tu peux toujours passer par le site Ofup


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2006)

autre part c'est www.crucial.com ou www.macway.com
ofup = google


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Camel a dit:
			
		

> En les appelant, je n'en sais rien. Mais tu peux toujours passer par le site Ofup


 
Je n'aime pas payer en ligne, j'ai besoin d'un petit gars qui me dit

"Oui oui, votre macbook est bien commandé, donné moi votre numéro de CB et on vous l'envoit rapidement" :rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Pensez à la remise étudiant pour certains et la carte flaque© et les -6%  donc le noir devient abordable  :love:  Paul je m'en doutais   Rémi copieur




Si je pouvai avoir les -20 % via ADC student mais comme c pas une machine pro :rose:


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas payer en ligne, j'ai besoin d'un petit gars qui me dit
> 
> "Oui oui, votre macbook est bien commandé, donné moi votre numéro de CB et on vous l'envoit rapidement" :rose:



Tu peux toujours appeler Apple et demander, ca ne coute rien !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je viens de payer 800 euros de dentiste



:affraid: 'tain ça rigole pas les packs MacBidouille... :affraid: 

Bon, bah, sinon, sympa ce MacBook... on va attendre les tests maintenant.


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je viens de payer 800 euros de dentiste



Tu as pris l'option couronne noire?


----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si je pouvai avoir les -20 % via ADC student mais comme c pas une machine pro :rose:


bah je croyais qtue tu avais opté pour un vaio ou un Acer (à rien) ? Pas si mal finalement mabrouk


----------



## power-mat (17 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> autre question si je souhaite mettre 1Go c'est mei d'acheter les 2x512 sur l'apple store ou autre part?


 pour ma part j'ai commandé sur l'apple store éducation.
j'ai préféré prendre direct 2x 512Mo sur l'apple store parce qu'on ne sait pas si les emplacements de ram sont accessibles...

et comme apple indique qu'il faut avoir 2 barettes identique dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Si achat sur apple store, possibilité de renvoyé sous combien de si mécontent ? :hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Sur les Forums de MacNN , il y a des personnes ayant déjà le MacBook qui commente


----------



## Fabrizio (17 Mai 2006)

Ce nouveau clavier semble déroutant !!!!

Perso j'attend les tests avant de commander quoi que ce soit !!


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Si achat sur apple store, possibilité de renvoyé sous combien de si mécontent ? :hein:




10 ou 15 jours


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: 'tain ça rigole pas les packs MacBidouille... :affraid:
> 
> Bon, bah, sinon, sympa ce MacBook... on va attendre les tests maintenant.


      :love:


----------



## Camel (17 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si je pouvai avoir les -20 % via ADC student mais comme c pas une machine pro :rose:




Justement, comment marche cet ADC ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2006)

Je ne sais pas s'il est bien ce MacBook mais il fait réagir. 48 pages en à peine 2 jours. Waouh !


----------



## power-mat (17 Mai 2006)

Fabrizio a dit:
			
		

> Ce nouveau clavier semble déroutant !!!!
> 
> Perso j'attend les tests avant de commander quoi que ce soit !!


 c'est vrai mais depuis que j'utilise du mac je n'ai pas été souvent décu de leurs innovations 

Alors là j vais faire confiance a Steve :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> bah je croyais qtue tu avais opté pour un vaio ou un Acer (à rien) ? Pas si mal finalement mabrouk




Jamais de la vie , je toucherai a ca


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

power-mat a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part j'ai commandé sur l'apple store éducation.
> j'ai préféré prendre direct 2x 512Mo sur l'apple store parce qu'on ne sait pas si les emplacements de ram sont libre...
> 
> et comme apple indique qu'il faut avoir 2 barettes identique dessus...




si si on sait pour la ram il y a 2x256   d'origine


----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2006)

il parrait q'on a facilement acces au DD pour upgrader


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

http://forums.macnn.com/showthread.php?t=295678

Voila quelques photos

Ce n'est pas de la pub pour un autre forum, loin de là


----------



## mxmac (17 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Si achat sur apple store, possibilité de renvoyé sous combien de si mécontent ? :hein:
> ---------------
> MacBook pour bientôt ? Mr Jobs s'il vous plaît faites vite des Macbook 13" avec superdrive


Tu vois Steve a exaucé ta signature....    

Foguenne je te donne ppas 3 semaines pour craquer...


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> il parrait q'on a facilement acces au DD pour upgrader



wi tu as raison mais si on bouge le DD la garantie saute avec...?   :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

yenna même qui disent qu'ils l'ont vu voler...


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

Deux petits liens:
http://www.macworld.com/2006/05/firstlooks/macbookfirst/index.php
http://forums.macnn.com/showthread.php?p=2981263#post2981263


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Camel a dit:
			
		

> Justement, comment marche cet ADC ?




Tu payes 99 $ , tu présentes ta carte étudiant attestant que tu es étudiant , tu as -20 % sur les machines pros et -10 % sur les machines grands publics . Tu as la possibilité d'avoir cette réduction une fois dans ta vie , l'adc Student t'envoie les mises a jour mineures de MacOsX en CD et elle t'offre un merveilleux Tee-Shirt Apple


----------



## mxmac (17 Mai 2006)

il seront dans combien de temps sur paris ? alèm t'as des news ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Pour le clavier macworld dit que ca change presque rien


----------



## Camel (17 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu payes 99 $ , tu présentes ta carte étudiant attestant que tu es étudiant , tu as -20 % sur les machines pros et -10 % sur les machines grands publics . Tu as la possibilité d'avoir cette réduction une fois dans ta vie , l'adc Student t'envoie les mises a jour mineures de MacOsX en CD et elle t'offre un merveilleux Tee-Shirt Apple



Merci... du coup pour un macbook, l'offre OFUP me parait plus intéréssante, sans parler de celle apple on campus (12% sans frais mais seulement certaines universités)


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

Camel a dit:
			
		

> Merci... du coup pour un macbook, l'offre OFUP me parait plus intéréssante, sans parler de celle apple on campus (12% sans frais mais seulement certaines universités)




hihi les arts déco. de strasbourg sont dedans la classe    j'ai de la chance


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

C'est quoi Apple On Campus ?


----------



## power-mat (17 Mai 2006)

finalement les 2 slots mémoire sont facile d'accès, leur trappe est accessible depuis le logement de la batterie.






sympa


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi Apple On Campus ?


Certaines fac on un contrat avec Apple, tu peux acheter du matériel à des tarifs préférentiels sur l'intranet de l'établissement.

La liste des fac qui participent au programme est disponible ici.

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Un lien sympa :http://www.apple.com/pr/products/macbook/macbook_13.html


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Certaines fac on un contrat avec Apple, tu peux acheter du matériel à des tarifs préférentiels sur l'intranet de l'établissement.
> 
> @+
> iota




Bien sur la Sorbonne n'y est pas


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

power-mat a dit:
			
		

> finalement les 2 slots mémoire sont facile d'accès, leur trappe est accessible depuis le logement de la batterie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




toi tu as pas lu le topic dejà bu et je bu   mais merci quand même


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur la Sorbonne n'y est pas



Apparemment certains qui n'étaient pas dans une fac partenaire ont passé commande et tout est passé sans problème.
Il suffit de faire une recherche "Apple on campus", c'était le nom du fil je pense


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Certaines fac on un contrat avec Apple, tu peux acheter du matériel à des tarifs préférentiels sur l'intranet de l'établissement.
> 
> La liste des fac qui participent au programme est disponible ici.
> 
> ...




vive strasbourg la fac de ma copine et mon école d'art y est.. heu je me cumuler les offres, non je déconne


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mai 2006)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne je te donne ppas 3 semaines pour craquer...



Non, non, je suis encore très content de mon PowerBook.  
Pour la maison, je bosse sur l'iMac G5 donc ça roule.
De toute manière, j'utilise iView et Toshop CS (1) donc pour le moment pas de gros avantage au Intel. 

Bref, je serrais raisonnable cette fois-ci. 
Mais bon, il est terrible quand même.


----------



## mistergyom (17 Mai 2006)

Ma question est peut-être bête... 
Je suis, depuis 10 ans, utilisateur pc-windows ... soyez indulgents ! 

*J'aimerai savoir à quels portables pc vous compareriez le nouveau MACBOOK aux niveaux de ses performances ?*


Merci !


----------



## geoffrey (17 Mai 2006)

mistergyom a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai savoir à quels portables pc vous compareriez le nouveau MACBOOK aux niveaux de ses performances ?


  Comment tu compares deux OS différents toi ?


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mai 2006)

mistergyom a dit:
			
		

> Ma question est peut-être bête...
> Je suis, depuis 10 ans, utilisateur pc-windows ... soyez indulgents !
> 
> *J'aimerai savoir à quels portables pc vous compareriez le nouveau MACBOOK aux niveaux de ses performances ?*
> ...



A ceci.


----------



## Ravenshield (17 Mai 2006)

Yessssss enfin le Macbook   Il est parfait pour l'utilisation que je veux en faire....Je ne fais pas de jeux ou 1 fois tous les 36 du mois donc la CG devrait pas me poser de pb. L'écran brillant? et alors c'est quoi le souci?  Tous mes potes qui sont sur PC (si,si il y en a  ) me disent que leur écran est bien mieux que celui des Mac  plus lumineux, plus de contraste et patati et patata donc ça ne doit pas être un problème non plus?. Bon pas de superdrive sur l'entrée de game m'en fiche, ça fait 3 ans que j'ai mon tournesol et j'ai pas graver 1 dvd   J'ai vu que des vendeurs Fnac Grenoble sont sur MG alors C'est dispo quand au magasin et le Gros Chat Tacheté  doit sortir quand ? si parceque racheter Léopard qq mois plus tard me vexerait :hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment certains qui n'étaient pas dans une fac partenaire ont passé commande et tout est passé sans problème.
> Il suffit de faire une recherche "Apple on campus", c'était le nom du fil je pense




Je viens d'appeler l'Apple Store , c foutu . Il faut que je trouve quelqu'un de Paris 5 ou 7 de toute facon toujours pas de job d'été pour me le payer


----------



## mikoo (17 Mai 2006)

Mouef les nouveautés du MacBook sont un petit copié collé des "innovations" du MacBook Pro. Le design est assez clinquant et moins sobre qu'avant. De plus, cet ensemble avec le nouveau clavier fait un peu cheap. Aussi, le nom "iBook" était plus beau que "MacBook", et là pour le coup la version noir est laide (ça me fait penser à un PC).
Là plus belle pièce d'Apple (juste au niveau du design je parle) en ce moment reste l'iMac.
Les anciens iBook sont devenus "vintage" d'un coup donc.
   :love:   :hein:


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> toi tu as pas lu le topic dejà bu et je bu   mais merci quand même


Pas en photo.


----------



## mxmac (17 Mai 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, je suis encore très content de mon PowerBook.
> Pour la maison, je bosse sur l'iMac G5 donc ça roule.
> De toute manière, j'utilise iView et Toshop CS (1) donc pour le moment pas de gros avantage au Intel.
> 
> ...



a froid je me suis dis la même chose tant que les produits Adobe ne seront pas sortis je n'achete pas de mac !!! 

d'autant que j'attend le comparatif aperture / lightroom pour me descider sur le catalogueur d'image que je vais finir par acheter !

en croisant les doigts que d'ici la il arrete de faire semblant coté carte graphique parce qu'au dela des jeux il y a de plus en plus de soft qui demandent de la ressource alors au lieu de faire de la pub online avec aperture dans l'ecran du macbook tout en disant ne pas lui offrir de support officiel sur ce soft, il ferait mieu de demander a intel de se bouger ou ralonger un peut le budget, faut pas oublier que c'est intel qui est au commande de ce coté la maintenant... 
mais si apple veut sans doute faire des economies de RD avec un matos commun macbook/macmini c'est les amateurs de portable qui payent la facture !!!

foguenne tu es resté sur CS... toi aussi vivement CS 3 ... la tu auras une excuse pour dilapider ta fortune...


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Mouef les nouveautés du MacBook sont un petit copié collé des "innovations" du MacBook Pro. Le design est assez clinquant et moins sobre qu'avant. De plus, cet ensemble avec le nouveau clavier fait un peu cheap. Aussi, le nom "iBook" était plus beau que "MacBook", et là pour le coup la version noir est laide (ça me fait penser à un PC).
> Là plus belle pièce d'Apple (juste au niveau du design je parle) en ce moment reste l'iMac.
> Les anciens iBook sont devenus "vintage" d'un coup donc.
> :love:   :hein:



il est vrai que les ibook ont un design des plus sobres


----------



## capitaine_choc (17 Mai 2006)

question: où sont les haut-parleurs, je ne les voient pas? pareil pour le micro.
Merci!


----------



## mistergyom (17 Mai 2006)

capitaine_choc a dit:
			
		

> question: où sont les haut-parleurs, je ne les voient pas? pareil pour le micro.
> Merci!



Et oui j'aimerai aussi savoir ce qu'il en est de la qualité du son !
La plupart des portables ont un mauvais son mais sur celui de ma soeur c'est plutot pas mal !
Et du coup c'est sympa pour la musique, films..


----------



## J-Mac (17 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, c'est mon premier message, comme beaucoup j'attendais beaucoup la présentation des MacBook.
J'ai vu une photo comparative du 12' avec le MacBook 13', et le 12' reste beaucoup plus compact. 
Une version 11' est-elle envisageable?


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mai 2006)

Tiens je viens de me rendre compte que le Powerbook 12" passe à la trappe sans etre remplacé ! 

Du coup j'ai un collector ? 

Raah z'allez pas me dire que c'etait techniquement impossible ?
Je sais bien que comme cela la gamme est moins etendue et que cela sera plus simple pour  actualisé les becanes  et bien differencié  les differente gamme... 



Petite note : 160 euros pour uen couleur noire c'est de la fumisterie :mouais:. L'ipod noir est apres tout au meme prix que le blanc. Elitiste Apple ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Ce qu'on peut lire sur MacWorld

" The release of the MacBook shows a slightly different portable strategy for Apple. The PowerBook and iBook products had very clear and distinct lines that separated the notebooks in features and size. The new MacBook and MacBook Pros share many more features and feel like one product line.

Nobody should feel like they have to step down when you buy a MacBook, said Schiller. You dont trade-off much in features between the MacBook and the MacBook Pro."


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je viens de me rendre compte que le Powerbook 12" passe à la trappe sans etre remplacé !
> 
> Du coup j'ai un collector ?
> 
> ...




Avec le programme Apple On Campus , le noir devient abordable :love:


----------



## Camel (17 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avec le programme Apple On Campus , le noir devient abordable :love:




Il sortent à quel prix les macook avec apple on campus ? Le lien que j'utilisais ne marche plus.

Et quid des hauts parleurs alors ?


----------



## mistergyom (17 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avec le programme Apple On Campus , le noir devient abordable :love:



Quelqu'un à déjà commander avec Apple On Campus ?
Mon école y participe !
J'aimerai savoir ce qu'il en est de la réduc ! 

C'est différent de l'Apple Store Etudiant ? où la réduc n'est pas énorme !


----------



## McSly (17 Mai 2006)

Savez vous si les FNAC ont déjà ces MACBOOK? Juste histoire de pouvoir aller les admirer?


----------



## ederntal (17 Mai 2006)

J'ai lu qu'Apple recommandais de mettre la ram en double dessus (2x1Go par exemple)... Avez vous des infos la dessus ? cela change quoi ?

Désolé si ça a déja été posté...


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avec le programme Apple On Campus , le noir devient abordable :love:




Ca fait deja un certain temps et meme un temps certain que je suis plus etudiant fiston


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu qu'Apple recommandais de mettre la ram en double dessus (2x1Go par exemple)... Avez vous des infos la dessus ? cela change quoi ?
> 
> Désolé si ça a déja été posté...


Normalement c'est ce qui est recommandé, pr lintstant on a pas plus dinfo! Faus attendre les tests!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Féliciation pour ton 1000eme post sur ce sujet


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

Moi je commande le mien dès que j'ai finit mes exams,j'espère qu'il n'yaura pas de ruptures de stock! LAISSEZ EN MOI UN! (et un blanc 2Ghz svp)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Mais Apple les a pourtant testé, ils ne produisent pas en grande série sans raisons

Ayez confiance ! Ca va chauffer les genoux et il y aura 3 heures de batterie :hein:


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait deja un certain temps et meme un temps certain que je suis plus etudiant fiston




C'est bon detre étudiant!


----------



## Fondug (17 Mai 2006)

Merde, va falloir que j'achète du coton pour le caler dans le sac prévu pour les 15"... tsss


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

Je voulais dire à tout ceux qui ralent contre le chipset et autrent: ya quand même un p****n de processeur ds la machine, alors qu'il y a deux semaines tout le monde parlait d'un core solo et d'un core duo1.66Ghz.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Ouais c'est clair Polo

Moi je suis étudiant aussi, et j'en prend un blanc d'entrée de gamme, a moi la telecommande et la isight !


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

Les sacs vont sortit rapidement, fais confiances aux fabriquant pr se faire des sous!


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

Camel a dit:
			
		

> Il sortent à quel prix les macook avec apple on campus ? Le lien que j'utilisais ne marche plus.
> 
> Et quid des hauts parleurs alors ?



Mac on Campus c'est -12%


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est clair Polo
> 
> Moi je suis étudiant aussi, et j'en prend un blanc d'entrée de gamme, a moi la telecommande et la isight !



Moi blanc mais milieu de gamme. avec 100Go de disque dur et 1Go de ram Vive LE BLANC!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Oui une pochette qui ressemble un une pochette d'homme

Comme ça tu vas en cours et personne ne crois que t'as un portable dedans.
Parce qu'on a quand même de jolies monstruausités !

Personne ne pense a une sacoche ou on puisse mettre des cours et l'ordi sans que ça soit moche


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais dire à tout ceux qui ralent contre le chipset et autrent: ya quand même un p****n de processeur ds la machine, alors qu'il y a deux semaines tout le monde parlait d'un core solo et d'un core duo1.66Ghz.



C'est vrai et en soit c'est une bonne surprise !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Excellente surprise même


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai et en soit c'est une bonne surprise !



Surtout que sur le point de la bureautique on rivalise enfin avec la gamme pro, l'encodage grande vitesse! Miam!


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mai 2006)

Et puis bon en theorie le futur Merom est compatible avec la plateforme Napa (brochage identique que le Yonah Core Duo).De toute maniere ,Merom s'exprimera a fond qu'epaulé par de la DDR3 et un chipset Calistoga en 2007...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

La tu parles chinois mdr

Achetons !


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mai 2006)

Lol oui ...


----------



## Fondug (17 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Et puis bon en theorie le futur Merom est compatible avec la plateforme Napa (brochage identique que le Yonah Core Duo).De toute maniere ,Merom s'exprimera a fond qu'epaulé par de la DDR3 et un chipset Calistoga en 2007...


 
Tain, y'a jamais eu autant d'mot que j'comprenais pas dans une même phrase !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2006)

Ca fait mal au crane, quand je pense que je vais me taper 4 heures de compta cet aprem ....

Depuis 8h ce matin je suis sur l'ordi, je sens le mal de crane qui se profile :sleep:


----------



## Camel (17 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tain, y'a jamais eu autant d'mot que j'comprenais pas dans une même phrase !!



   
le langage des micro processeurs est toujours aussi déroutant


mais et les hauts parleurs alors ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait deja un certain temps et meme un temps certain que je suis plus etudiant fiston




Hein ? Tu as pris une machine via Apple On Campus ? :mouais: 


Au fait Apple On Campus c'est -12%


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

Dissection du Macbook ici.

Comme je le pensais, le processeur est soudé. Par contre, le disque dur est très facile d'accès (par le compartiment batterie).






La procédure pour le changement de disque est ici.

@+
iota


----------



## ebensatis (17 Mai 2006)

sur l'article de macworld on lit que le noir est en finition mat. Du coup moi qui hésitait entre noir et blanc, ca me decide parce que une finition mat c quand meme nemment moins classe qu'une finition brillante. Ca doit vraiement trop le faire ressembler à un Dell


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> sur l'article de macworld on lit que le noir est en finition mat. Du coup moi qui hésitait entre noir et blanc, ca me decide parce que une finition mat c quand meme nemment moins classe qu'une finition brillante. Ca doit vraiement trop le faire ressembler à un Dell




Look


----------



## mxmac (17 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> sur l'article de macworld on lit que le noir est en finition mat. Du coup moi qui hésitait entre noir et blanc, ca me decide parce que une finition mat c quand meme nemment moins classe qu'une finition brillante. Ca doit vraiement trop le faire ressembler à un Dell


Non tu vois c'est une question de goût le brillant ça fait très plastic cheap je trouve... on veut du blanc mat !!!


----------



## Warflo (17 Mai 2006)

Et on les aura quand en france ?


----------



## ebensatis (17 Mai 2006)

pour ceux qui se demande encore ou sont les grilles de hp on les voi sur les photo de dissection.
il se trouve sur l'arriere du macbook et donc quand l'écran est ouvert, il pzdde devant et reflechi le son


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Déjà dis mais merci quand même


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2006)

Globalement il y a beaucoup de répétitions sur ce fil.
Tiens par exemple :
je viens de commander un macbook 13,3" blanc premier prix avec Ofup et adaptateur mini dvi vga (pour video projecteur).

Bonne après-midi à tous ;-)


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Dissection du Macbook ici.
> 
> Comme je le pensais, le processeur est soudé. Par contre, le disque dur est très facile d'accès (par le compartiment batterie).
> 
> ...




reste plus qu'à savoir si la garantie saute si on change nous même le disque..   si quelqu'un à la réponse?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2006)

Je sais pas vous, mais moi je suis extremement mitige ...
- tout d'abord le design, les touches, le noir, bref si on aime pas et qu'on veut un ultra portable (bien qu'il ne le soit plus) Ben on est pas dans la merde ..

Dans mon cas, j'ai un PB 12", mais quand je voudrai le changer (t'inquiete pas PiBi, je t'aime toujours), je n'aurai pas beaucoup de choix ...

- Meme si on est un gamer tres occasionnel, la GMA pose probleme (c'est sur on peut le gaver de RAM mais ca revient a cher)

- Malgre ce que l'on dit, je ne trouve pas la gamme plus coherente, certes les Maj seront facilite pour apple, mias pour nous consommateurs ca limite .. j'avais le choix entre le PB 12" ou l'ibook 12", le choix entre la gamme + ou la gamme normal, maintenant si je veux un ultraportable pro, ben  y a pas .. apres c'est sur on peut se dire que 15" c'est pas monstrueux .. mais passer d'un 12 a 15 a mon avis ca choque ...

vraiment mitige je vous dit .. et le design .. vraiment inquiet ... z'aurait pu faire tout la gamme en alu, la, ca aurait ete magnifique ... mais la ......


----------



## Fondug (17 Mai 2006)

Aidez moi !! Faut que je change de voiture et j'hésite entre une twingo(1) et une mégane(1). Bon la twingo est sympa, ludique, pas chère, bref, moi qui fait quasiment que de la ville, c'est le panard. En même temps, le coffre est tout petit alors que dans la mégane... Pi dans la mégane, y'a plus de place devant, le tableaux de bord ressemble à un vrai tableau de bord, mais ça coute plus cher. J'trouve quand même pathétique que les ingénieurs aient choisi un plastique aussi pourri dans la twingo alors que dans la mégane, même si ce n'est pas du cuir, au moins, c'est plus joli. Mais bon, la mégane, elle consomme vachement plus. Mais quand même, du plastique aussi pourri en entrée de gamme alors que par rapport au prix de la bagnole, des matériaux moins clinquants n'auraient pas changé grand chose pour le constructeur alors que pour le conducteur, c'eut été le jour et la nuit...

(1) les noms ont été changés à la demande des intervenants


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'on peut lire sur MacWorld
> 
> &#8220;Nobody should feel like they have to step down when you buy a MacBook,&#8221; said Schiller. &#8220;You don&#8217;t trade-off much in features between the MacBook and the MacBook Pro."


Passer d'une Radeon X1600 (128 à 256Mo de GDDR3 + support du double DVI) à un Intel GMA 950 (avec *zéro Mo* de VRAM embarqué), c'est quand même une put@in de différence. Et ça ne concerne pas *que* les jeux, les performances avec les divers codecs vidéos doivent être exécrables, sans parler du bureau étendu qui doit mettre la carte vidéo à genoux !
Autant je peux comprendre ce choix sur un Mac-mini, autant je ne l'accepte pas sur une telle machine de ce prix.
Pour moi, c'est totalement rédhibitoire. Apparement, ça n'a pas l'air d'en freiner beaucoup d'entres vous... 
Attention aux mauvaises surprises...


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Savez vous si les FNAC ont déjà ces MACBOOK? Juste histoire de pouvoir aller les admirer?


Dans celle de Limoges, toujours rien. Sur Fnac.com non plus 

patience


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> - Meme si on est un gamer tres occasionnel, la GMA pose probleme (c'est sur on peut le gaver de RAM mais ca revient a cher)


S'il suffisait simplement de rajouter de la Ram pour palier à l'insuffisance d'une carte vidéo, ça se saurait....  
L'augmentation de la ram ne sert qu'à une seule chose : limiter au maximum les accès au(x) disque(s) dur et c'est tout !.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> reste plus qu'à savoir si la garantie saute si on change nous même le disque..   si quelqu'un à la réponse?




Non tant que tu l'endommages pas lors de l'installation


----------



## mathiouz (17 Mai 2006)

perso je vais attendre la premiere mise a jour, e la rentré pour le tater a l'apple expo, apres je verrai.
en esperant que le chipset change pour le G965 plus prometteur


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Passer d'une Radeon X1600 (128 à 256Mo de GDDR3 + support du double DVI) à un Intel GMA 950 (avec *zéro Mo* de VRAM embarqué), c'est quand même une put@in de différence. Et ça ne concerne pas *que* les jeux, les performances avec les divers codecs vidéos doivent être exécrables, sans parler du bureau étendu qui doit mettre la carte vidéo à genoux !
> Autant je peux comprendre ce choix sur un Mac-mini, autant je ne l'accepte pas sur une telle machine de ce prix.
> Pour moi, c'est totalement rédhibitoire. Apparement, ça n'a pas l'air d'en freiner beaucoup d'entres vous...
> Attention aux mauvaises surprises...





Exposes un peu mieux tes arguments stp :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> S'il suffisait simplement de rajouter de la Ram pour palier à l'insuffisance d'une carte vidéo, ça se saurait....
> L'augmentation de la ram ne sert qu'à une seule chose : limiter au maximum les accès au(x) disque(s) dur et c'est tout !.


 
bahh ca sera pas la premiere connerie que j'debite (ni la derniere) m'enfni moi j'dis plus'y'a'd'ram moins ca'rame ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Tu as raison dumbop84 mais ca fait rien pour l'acceleration graphique des jeux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison dumbop84 mais ca fait rien pour l'acceleration graphique des jeux !


mais alors battlefield, il tourne ou pas ... car si faut se payer un MBP 15" pour pouvoir commencer a jouer sur un banc, ben ca'l'fait pas trop .. :hein:

edit : en gros le MB 5x plus rapide que l'iBook mais pas pour les trucs utiles ...  (je ne suis pas un gamer)


----------



## ederntal (17 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mais alors battlefield, il tourne ou pas ... car si faut se payer un MBP 15" pour pouvoir commencer a jouer sur un banc, ben ca'l'fait pas trop .. :hein:
> 
> edit : en gros le MB 5x plus rapide que l'iBook mais pas pour les trucs utiles ...  (je ne suis pas un gamer)



Euh faut pas pousser non plus, la carte graphique c'est dommage... mais ca bride pas le processeur a ce point!


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Battlefiled on windows ouais mais sur mac , j'en sais que dal


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> edit : en gros le MB 5x plus rapide que l'iBook mais pas pour les trucs utiles ...  (je ne suis pas un gamer)



Si le mini accepte de faire tourner FCP, je ne vois pas en quoi le MacBook ne pourrait pas, par exemple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si le mini accepte de faire tourner FCP, je ne vois pas en quoi le MacBook ne pourrait pas, par exemple.


tout depend comment il tourne ?
et comparer FCP a un jeu , ca marche ... ??
bref votre avis sur des jeux tres occasionnels sur MB ??


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Passer d'une Radeon X1600 (128 à 256Mo de GDDR3 + support du double DVI) à un Intel GMA 950 (avec *zéro Mo* de VRAM embarqué), c'est quand même une put@in de différence. Et ça ne concerne pas *que* les jeux, les performances avec les divers codecs vidéos doivent être exécrables


Mouais...
En encodage vidéo sous iMovie, il n'y a quasiment pas de différence entre un iMac (X1600) et un Mac mini (GMA950).
C'est le processeur qui fait tout...

Là où s'est vraiment gênant, c'est dans les applications qui vont exploiter Core Image ou Core Video (Final Cut par exemple).

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> tout depend comment il tourne ?
> et comparer FCP a un jeu , ca marche ... ??
> bref votre avis sur des jeux tres occasionnels sur MB ??




certaines personnes ont réussi a faire tourner halflife 2 sur mac mini intel, mais je te raconte pas la manip et ca tournai pas super bien..


----------



## Max London (17 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> certaines personnes ont réussi a faire tourner halflife 2 sur mac mini intel, mais je te raconte pas la manip et ca tournai pas super bien..



J'ai vu une vidéo...ouille, ça tourne à du 7 fps maxi...assez dérangeant


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

la vidéo du mac mini en action sur half life 2  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Spb-bzXWZQ0

et la longue version si tu vois pas bien 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVEzd1S1NwI&search=mac mini half life game windows


----------



## odufieux (17 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,

l'offre MIPE tarde a venir et je suis assez pressé, j'ai donc commandé avec l'OFUP et a mon avis, il sera difficile de faire plus de 10% de reduc.

MBP 15" 2Ghz + Modem + Apple Care = 2213 euros
Qui dit mieux ?

Je ne pense pas qu'attendre l'offre MIPE vaille le coup (ou alors pour le meme prix, vous aurez File Maker et Virus Barrier...  super, qui d'entre nous a un anti virus sur son mac ...)
Quand a Office, qui à une licence ici aussi...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2006)

tiens, la question con du jour : la peinture du macbook est un noir laqué ou un noir mat ?


----------



## Yanne (17 Mai 2006)

Une question me turlupine...Si on veut booster la RAM tout en restant sous la barre de 1250 euros  vaut-il mieux prendre option 2x512 Mo sur AS (+100 euros) ou bien virer une barette 256 et ajouter 1 Go de chez Crucial/Macway (+150 euros) = laisser tomber le Dual Channel?


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> tiens, la question con du jour : la peinture du macbook est un noir laqué ou un noir mat ?


  mat...


----------



## Yanne (17 Mai 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> tiens, la question con du jour : la peinture du macbook est un noir laqué ou un noir mat ?


 
Mat...(grrrrrillé...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> la vidéo du mac mini en action sur half life 2
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Spb-bzXWZQ0
> ...


 
j'suis vraiment pas un gamer sur ordi .. donc les smileys c'est pour dire que ca tourne pas bien .. sur les videos moi j'croyais que ca roulait ... alors .. ?? 

fps : c'est frame per second ?? 7 c'est pas enorme (moi quitte ma gamecube, je comprend rien lol), bon ben si c'est le cas on peut oublier le MB et les jeux ..


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> mat...



Merci ! C'est bien dommage d'ailleurs !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2006)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Mat...(grrrrrillé...)



Mais ça fait un message de plus


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> j'suis vraiment pas un gamer sur ordi .. donc les smileys c'est pour dire que ca tourne pas bien .. sur les videos moi j'croyais que ca roulait ... alors .. ??




c'est vrai que c'est pas très flagrant sur cette vidéo, et celà m'etonne que personne sur MacG n'a dejà testé   j'aimerai bien parler à un testeur direct   en tout cas je ne connais pas la config du gars mais en tout cas ca rame!   a explorer...


edit: en tout cas je pense qu'il y a moyen de faire tourner counter source et half life deux c'est sur mais de la a ce que ce soit jouable????... j'en doute


----------



## Gregware73 (17 Mai 2006)

Pour booster la Ram a mon avis, il vaut mieux passer par l'apple store, car même si on peut trouver de la RAM moins chére(garantie de qualité?:mouais on aura 2 barrette a 256 sur les bras qui vont être dures a refourger, surtout a prix neuf...

De plus pour profiter du dual channel(m'en demander pas plus je sais juste qu'il parait que c'est mieux(rumeur quand tu nous tiens!))il faudrait 2*512 et la tu va payer trés cher. 

Sans compter que je sais pas si 1Go+256Mo en ram est vraiment different de 1Go(2*512)

Donc finalement upgrader les barrettes par l'AS me parait la meilleure solution.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que c'est pas très flagrant sur cette vidéo, et celà m'etonne que personne sur MacG n'a dejà testé  j'aimerai bien parler à un testeur direct  en tout cas je ne connais pas la config du gars mais en tout cas ca rame!  a explorer...
> 
> 
> edit: en tout cas je pense qu'il y a moyen de faire tourner counter source et half life deux c'est sur mais de la a ce que ce soit jouable????... j'en doute


 
donc au final ce MB cumule les prob (je l'ai pas encore vu en vrai mais le design me turlupine), on peut pas faire tourner de jeu ... donc bootcapm n'a plus d'interet .. etc.etc ..


----------



## mathiouz (17 Mai 2006)

pour la video, autant enfoncer une porte ouverte...
c'est evident que le mac mini n'est pas taillé pour cela ( les jeux), et a priori le macbook non plus pour le moment; attendons les premiere mise a jour hardware

pardon je voulais dire par rapport a la video de halflife 2


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2006)

Mais ça retarde les délais de livraison. A prendre en compte.

edit  : je répondais à gregware73, mais ça va tellement vite aujourd'hui, c'est l'effet intel : 5X faster lol


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> donc au final ce MB cumule les prob (je l'ai pas encore vu en vrai mais le design me turlupine), .



Fortiche la remarque, à peine plus de 24 heures après l'annonce.


----------



## Fondug (17 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> Pour booster la Ram a mon avis, il vaut mieux passer par l'apple store, car même si on peut trouver de la RAM moins chére(garantie de qualité?:mouais on aura 2 barrette a 256 sur les bras qui vont être dures a refourger, surtout a prix neuf...
> 
> De plus pour profiter du dual channel(m'en demander pas plus je sais juste qu'il parait que c'est mieux(rumeur quand tu nous tiens!))il faudrait 2*512 et la tu va payer trés cher.
> 
> ...


 
C'est exactement ce que je me suis dit quand j'ai commandé directement en 2x512. Pi bon les quelques euros de perdus au pire sont gagné dans le fait que l'extension de mémoire est déjà faite, pas de temps perdu, etc.


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

ce nouveau book fait bouger les foules

Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 68 (33 membre(s) et 35 invité(s))


----------



## mathiouz (17 Mai 2006)

en plus pour les jeux, faut arreter. du coté des pc non plus ya pas grand chose a moins de 2000 euro. les portables sont pas fait pour jouer. on peut pas leur demander les memes perf qu' a des pc de bureau.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça retarde les délais de livraison. A prendre en compte.
> 
> edit  : je répondais à gregware73, mais ça va tellement vite aujourd'hui, c'est l'effet intel : 5X faster lol



Ha non, c'est l'effet "j'ai rien à foutre au boulot"


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fortiche la remarque, à peine plus de 24 heures après l'annonce.




+1 de toutes ls facon il faut attendre les premiers vrai tests et aussi le avis de chaqu'un ce qui est un problemes pour toi ne le sera pas pour d'autres


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fortiche la remarque, à peine plus de 24 heures après l'annonce.



C'est l'effet intel !


----------



## miaou (17 Mai 2006)

je ne sais pas si qq en a déjà parlé, ( j'ai pas tout lu ,il y a trop de pages)
mais ce qui me chagrine un peu, c'est le superdrive  :écriture x4 sur DVD . ça parrait un peu faiblard non?


----------



## Gregware73 (17 Mai 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Ha non, c'est l'effet "j'ai rien à foutre au boulot"


perso c'est plutot l'effet j'ai beaucoup a foutre(sans sous entendus...:mouais mais c'est tellement plus interessant de se renseigner et de saliver sur un ordi que j'adore deja même si je l'aurais que dans deux mois(oui je sais sa laisse de koi se deshydrater a force de saliver!)

rep a miaou=>le superdrive je confirme ya aps trop d'interêt je crois...jpense qu'il vaut mieux attendre et acheter un graveur externe, sans comptre que blue-ray va donner un coup de pied dans les prix actuel..;donc bona  moins d'en avoir un besoin urgent...ou dêtre assez riche pour prendre le macbook noir(je critique mais j'aimerais bien!)

question: "delais de livraison 3-5 jours" ça veut dire quoi concretement?parce que j'ai jamais commandé de mac alors bon...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fortiche la remarque, à peine plus de 24 heures après l'annonce.


 
-1 WebO,
je parlais pour moi, le design me turlupine (taille (plus d'ultaportable), clavier (effet minitel), caret graphique (vu la video c'est regle pour les jeux, enfin c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre)

donc de moins de vue : les problemes souleves se cumulent ..


----------



## strummert (17 Mai 2006)

et oui


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Passer d'une Radeon X1600 (128 à 256Mo de GDDR3 + support du double DVI) à un Intel GMA 950 (avec *zéro Mo* de VRAM embarqué), c'est quand même une put@in de différence. Et ça ne concerne pas *que* les jeux, les performances avec les divers codecs vidéos doivent être exécrables, sans parler du bureau étendu qui doit mettre la carte vidéo à genoux !
> Autant je peux comprendre ce choix sur un Mac-mini, autant je ne l'accepte pas sur une telle machine de ce prix.
> Pour moi, c'est totalement rédhibitoire. Apparement, ça n'a pas l'air d'en freiner beaucoup d'entres vous...
> Attention aux mauvaises surprises...


 
Dis moi tu ty connais en informatique: les codecs nont rien à voir avec la carte graphique mon ptit père. Et puis si tu veux jouer ya le mac book pro. Deplus le processeur devrait emplement épauler la carte graphique pr des jeux basiques type warcraft3, enfin on attends les tests mais sache que vu la configuration les jeux passeront surrement mieux sur un mac book que sur un ibook G4(processeur plus puissant(double coeur2Ghz), accès jusquà 64 Mo de ram)


----------



## Gregware73 (17 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> -1 WebO,
> je parlais pour moi, le design me turlupine (taille (plus d'ultaportable), clavier (effet minitel), caret graphique (vu la video c'est regle pour les jeux, enfin c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre)
> 
> donc de moins de vue : les problemes souleves se cumulent ..


 si c'est le prix a payer pour avoir 1,83Ghz sur un core duo a tous les étages la carte video au fond...c'est vrai que c'est un peu faible, mais pas handicapant, si on veut jouer a des jeux il reste les consoles, acheter une vieille tour Pc et la gaver de tout ce qu'il faut, la politique mac a jamais vraiment été "gamer venez a moi!" et même a une epoque c'était plutot "professionels venez a moi! grand public vous n'avez pas vraiment les moyens"heureusement que ça a changé!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> si c'est le prix a payer pour avoir 1,83Ghz sur un core duo a tous les étages la carte video au fond...c'est vrai que c'est un peu faible, mais pas handicapant, si on veut jouer a des jeux il reste les consoles, acheter une vieille tour Pc et la gaver de tout ce qu'il faut, la politique mac a jamais vraiment été "gamer venez a moi!" et même a une epoque c'était plutot "professionels venez a moi! grand public vous n'avez pas vraiment les moyens"heureusement que ça a changé!


 
je ne parle pas en mon nom car je ne joue personnellement jamais sur ordi (mais sur gamecube), je veux juste soulever le probleme pour les gens de mon entourage qui pourraient se poser la question ..


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> je ne parle pas en mon nom car je ne joue personnellement jamais sur ordi (mais sur gamecube), je veux juste soulever le probleme pour les gens de mon entourage qui pourraient se poser la question ..


 
Moi aussi je joues sur game cube(et Xbox)


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> Ha non, c'est l'effet "j'ai rien à foutre au boulot"


En effet, je confirme


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> -1 WebO,
> je parlais pour moi, le design me turlupine (taille (plus d'ultaportable), clavier (effet minitel), caret graphique (vu la video c'est regle pour les jeux, enfin c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre)
> 
> donc de moins de vue : les problemes souleves se cumulent ..



Tu l'as eu entre les mains? Tu devrais proposer un test à MacG.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fortiche la remarque, à peine plus de 24 heures après l'annonce.


C'est parce qu'avec Intel, tout va 5 fois plus vite


----------



## McSly (17 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> question: "delais de livraison 3-5 jours" ça veut dire quoi concretement?parce que j'ai jamais commandé de mac alors bon...



c'est "expédié en 3-5 jours", ca veut dire qu'il part de là bas 3 à 5 jours après que tu aies passé commande. Ensuite il faut compter une petite semaine pour qu'il arrive.
Enfin, c'était mon cas en tout cas


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as eu entre les mains? Tu devrais proposer un test à MacG.


vinzou WebO ressaisis-toi ... je dis juste que mon ressenti actuel est pas flatteur .. mais c'est surement subjectif ... en tout cas le 7 fps d'halflife sur mini c'est pas moi qui l'ai invente .... et excuse moi d'etre amoureux du design de mon PB


----------



## sandrine91 (17 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> c'est "expédié en 3-5 jours", ca veut dire qu'il part de là bas 3 à 5 jours après que tu aies passé commande. Ensuite il faut compter une petite semaine pour qu'il arrive.
> Enfin, c'était mon cas en tout cas


c'était aussi mon cas ! alors j'espère ne pas attendre plus de 10 jours !


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

Je pense que tt le monde est dessus par ce chipset mais bon, si vous voulez jouer prenez un pc ou acheter ds la gamme pro et venez pas raler!!!!!


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> c'était aussi mon cas ! alors j'espère ne pas attendre plus de 10 jours !


 

L'attente pr le macbook noir vient de passer de 5 à 7jours!


----------



## Ravenshield (17 Mai 2006)

Personne ne sait alors quand ce sera dispo à la Fnac ?


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

En 1 semaine et des briquettes le macbookpro 17' a perdu 100euros la rage pour ceux qui l'ont acheté à la sortie!!!


----------



## xao85 (17 Mai 2006)

Ravenshield a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne sait alors quand ce sera dispo à la Fnac ?


 
A mon avis, faus attendre un bout de temps, j'ai vu un mac book pro un bon mois après sa sortie à la fnac!


----------



## Wonto (17 Mai 2006)

Avec un peu de recul (24H)...

Je pense que le macbook est un bon ordi de bureau portable... La config est interessante pour le "grand public" qui doi passer les 70% d'acheteur du feu ibook... donc dans ce segment, il me parait bien! 

certe la carte graphique est naze pour le gamer, mais apple ayant une demarche plus "secteurisée" que le monde pc! Bha oui, metre une carte graphique 256Mo dans un ordi portable voué a surfer, le couriel, mp3, quelque photos de vacances,etc. est aussi stupide que de foutre une carte tout aussi puissante dans une tour pc vouer a faire de l'exel dans une administration...

Bref je crois qu'apple pese le pour et le contre pour ses produits... il savent bien que les super geek gamer seront pas amoureux de ce jouet, mais ce n'est encore uen fois pas leur cible! la cible d'apple ne serra jamais le gamer, il y a bcp trop peu de jeux porté sur osx pour que le mac devienne un investissement "console de jeux multifonctionelle". 

Vosu me direz et bootcamp? Bha il ets la pour apaiser les esprits des paranos switcher, apple n'espere pas vendre ses ordi sous licence xp! Mais simplement de rassurer le quidam qui tombera sous le charme d'un produit different et performant! C'est comem quand tu switch et que tu garde un pc a la maison "au cas ou..." resultat, tu n'allume plus jamais ton pc...

Tout ca pour dire qu'il me semble logique qu'apple ne s'engouffre pas dans la course a la performance dans tous les secteurs... il repondent aux attente de leurs cibles... sans plus, sans essayer de ratisser "trop" large!

A chaque utilisation, sa machine... Gamer passez votre chemin!

Sinon plus subjectivement, j'ai un peu peur pour le rendu du macbook, j'aimais bien la coque ibook, et j'ai l'impression que le nouveau est plutot genre mighty mouse... Je trouve les coque "transparentes peinte par dessous" (ipod, imac, mouse pro,...) plsu joli! ici ca doit etre le meme aspect que la mighty non?

Quand au noir... j'aime pas, c'est clair! surtout en mat... et pire si c'ets du plastic! ca va faire vraiment cheap...un truc comem l'ipod aurait ete plus classe, du moin pour l'exterieur... 

Pour les reste, la ram, bha mode apple on, un peu radin, mais l'upgrade a 97&#8364; n'ets pas si chere pour une foix (pour 1Go...)

Le DD doit aussi etre sufisant, et sinon 47&#8364; pour passer en 80 ca me semble sufisant pour qui ne fait pa sel montage de 10 Nemo par mois...

L'isight: perfect, el trcu magnetique, sympa aussi, deja vu chez azus, ca fonctionne ter sbien, et je passe magsafe et tout le tralala des conncetiques...

bref ej suis tout de meme conquis pour uen utilisation "normale", maleheureusement, j'utilise archicad et autre petit programme du genre, donc ca reste un peu short, par contre pour ma mere, ma copine, et tous mes amis, ca leur serra plus que sufisant!

Heu, j'ai ete assez bref?


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'effet intel !



Et les droits d'auteur


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2006)

Wonto a dit:
			
		

> Pour les reste, la ram, bha mode apple on, un peu radin, mais l'upgrade a 97 n'ets pas si chere pour une foix (pour 1Go...)



97  pour 512 mo en + et donc 1 go en tout ça fait la barrette de 512 mo à 97 , je trouve toujours ça aussi absurde.


----------



## Wonto (17 Mai 2006)

Bha je compare ca aux autres machine apple... De memoire, l'upgarde de 512Mo tournai autour des 110&#8364;...

Je pense surtout par rapport a l'evolution possble par apres... Si el dual chanel est vraiment conseillé, changer par apres tes deux ram, ca te coutera plsu chere! J'ai acheter un carte de 512 pour un ibook il y a pas si longtemp, ca tournait dans les 60&#8364;... x2, ca nous fait 120...

Donc bon, on est chez Apple et pas chez Acer, ca coutera tjr plus chez nous, mais on est  habitué ou alors on est pas client!

Apres verif, c'ets el meme tarrif que sur les Pro... pour passere de 1x a 2x 512, plus 100&#8364;, mais pire, si tu veux passer a 1x1go.. c'est + 200&#8364;... aie... Alors que sure les iMac, c'ets le meme prix 2x 512 ou 1x 1Go... 

Bizar apple quand meme...


----------



## Fondug (17 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 97  pour 512 mo en + et donc 1 go en tout ça fait la barrette de 512 mo à 97 , je trouve toujours ça aussi absurde.


 
Ben en même temps, ce n'est pas obligatoire de l'acheter chez Apple. Y'a du pour et du contre mais comme le rappelait La Mouette, il ne faudrait pas oublier qu'Apple est une entreprise avec une ligne de résultats à produire et des actionnaires à contenter.

Les 2 x 256 sont pensés ainsi. Ca peut paraître pour de la mesquinerie ou ce que tu veux, mais cela correspond à une réalité économique doublée d'une option commerciale clairement affichée.

On peut faire le parallèle avec de nombreux produits de consommation : les pneus sur les voitures, les lames de rasoir ou ce que tu veux. Les stratégies de commercialisation prennent totalement en compte les réflexes d'utilisation que les futurs acquéreurs en feront. C'est ainsi.


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mai 2006)

Pas vraiment à 160 euros la couche de peinture noire c'est pas le l'elitisme c'est de la betise et ca Christophe Laporte n'a rien dit dans son interview (combo).


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

Il y a un autre avantage d'acheter la ram sur l'apple store.
En cas de souscription à l'apple care, si la ram a été achetée en même temps que l'ordi, la ram est garantie par l'apple care également


----------



## chounim (17 Mai 2006)

La clavier a l'air moche, pas de firewire 800, et il va chauffer comme une baraque a frite...enfin on verra vie...le noir, j'aime aps non plus...
mais pas de CoreSolo...c'est deja ca...


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 97 &#8364; pour 512 mo en + et donc 1 go en tout ça fait la barrette de 512 mo à 97 &#8364;, je trouve toujours ça aussi absurde.


D'un autre côté, si tu prends les 512Mo de base et que t'achètes 2 barrettes de 512Mo (dans les 100&#8364 pour avoir 1Go, tu te retrouves avec 2 barrettes de 256Mo sur les bras que tu n'es absolument pas certain de pouvoir revendre...

Personnellement, je préfère prendre l'option sur le Store, comme ça t'es certain que ça marche (les problèmes de compatibilité de RAM ça arrive), tu prends aucun risque (même si il est facile de rajouter de la RAM, un accident peut toujours arriver)...

@+
iota


----------



## sandrine91 (17 Mai 2006)

:love: ...dans tous les cas, vivement le 1er juin que je sois livrée !


----------



## Dramis (17 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 97  pour 512 mo en + et donc 1 go en tout ça fait la barrette de 512 mo à 97 , je trouve toujours ça aussi absurde.



C'est le double du prix, la barette 512 meg sodim ddr2 667 est à 52 euro.  104 euro le gig.

Il faut juste être capable de refourguer les 2 barettes de 256 meg.


----------



## sandrine91 (17 Mai 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> La clavier a l'air moche, pas de firewire 800, et il va chauffer comme une baraque a frite...enfin on verra vie...le noir, j'aime aps non plus...
> mais pas de CoreSolo...c'est deja ca...


tu as quoi comme mac ?:mouais:


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> La clavier a l'air moche, pas de firewire 800, et il va chauffer comme une baraque a frite...enfin on verra vie...le noir, j'aime aps non plus...
> mais pas de CoreSolo...c'est deja ca...




tu fais partie des gens qui voulaient un macbook pro 17" pour 1000 euros toi non?   :mouais:     c'est dejà ca...   enfin bon je me comprends


----------



## Fondug (17 Mai 2006)

Le FW 800, ça sert surtout en utilisation Pro, et pour ça ben y'a les MacBook... ben Pro justement...


----------



## duracel (17 Mai 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> .... et il va chauffer comme une baraque a frite......


 
Les frites n'ont rien à voir dans cette affaire.


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Les frites n'ont rien à voir dans cette affaire.




met de l'huileeee.... :love:


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2006)

Livraison prévue le 1er juin...ben oui :rose: j'ai pas annulé ..

Le chipset me fascine..un mac que je pourrais prêter aux enfants sans soucis qu'ils jouent avec....:mouais:  

Un look d'enfer ...noir...comme le corbeau..et mes humeurs versatiles  

Et puis je merde les mauvaises langues qui pestent contre le Macbook, parcequ'ils cherchent depuis hier la bonne excuse, qui les calmeront, parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de le commander...( c'est petit je sais..mais bon...ça fait presque 40 pages que l'on tourne autour du sujet...:sleep: )

Et puis  , j'adore les Rev A...mon esprit pionnier me dis que après l'orage de l'annonce, je pourrais venir poster , en conspuant Steve parce que son bestiau n'est pas fiable...

Et aussi, j'adore la pomme, ses tarifs absurde de RAM, de couleur noir à 200&#8364;  pour la frime , parce que je l'aurais avant tout le monde...et que cela ne sert à rien...:love: 

Bref , c'est pas la turtle attitude, mais la "geek mind" à fond et je suis bien content.

Alors Apple continue à nous faire des produits sympa, qui à leur annonce font sauter les serveurs, saliver les PCistes, et rêver tout court.

La Mouette....


----------



## Wonto (17 Mai 2006)

c'est marrant comem les pro veulent jamais acheter du materiel "pro"...

Faut bien se rendre compte que chaque utilisation correspond une gamme Apple... 
A contrario du monde pc ou il n'y a pas de "categorie" ou juste le prix fait la gamme... Ils ont tous +- le meme equipement mise a part les composants interne! 

Et en resultante, combien de pc n'ont jamais gravé de dvd, n'ont jamais eu une camera sur le Firewire, n'ont jamais demarer half life2, combien n'ont jamais ripper de dvd, n'ont jamais... stop...

Par contre nous voulons tous une webcam, un micro, surfer, envoyer des mails, utiliser un "word",etc.

Donc utilisateur pointu = ordi pointu... + prix pointu... assumons!


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Livraison prévue le 1er juin...ben oui :rose: j'ai pas annulé ..
> 
> Le chipset me fascine..un mac que je pourrais prêter aux enfants sans soucis qu'ils jouent avec....:mouais:
> 
> ...



pas mieux !!!  :love:


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Livraison prévue le 1er juin...ben oui :rose: j'ai pas annulé ..
> 
> Le chipset me fascine..un mac que je pourrais prêté aux enfants sans soucis qu'ils jouent avec....:mouais:
> 
> ...



rrrrrrâaaaaaaa que c'est bon d'entendre ça: pas de faux semblants, pas de justification à deux balles, compulsif à souhait, j'adore* :love: un vrai cador, l'esprit pionnier!

combien ont acheté un mac avant tout pour le staille, la frime, la flambe**, et surtout, les ptites pépés qui se retournent au café en disant, "ouah" :style: . Et la Macbook noir, c'est coup double, avec la pomme qui va flasher à 10000 miles :style: ...la réponse de la mouette: "et houé, poupée, c'est un mac, et en plus il est noir"*** 

_*...surtout que ce n'est pas mon compte qui sera débité

** ba ouais, quoi, le mac, pas moyen de faire tourner la dame de pique, le démineur, le defragmenteur et scandisk, galère!

*** il fallait pas s'attendre à un révolution non plus, alors tant mieux, cette sortie
_


----------



## Fondug (17 Mai 2006)

Wonto a dit:
			
		

> utiliser un "word",etc.


 
Encore un gros mot comme ça et c'est l'coup d'boule !!

:mouais:


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bref , c'est pas la turtle attitude



monsieur est connaisseur. Faut pas rester devant ça TV trop longtemps quand même.

Bon, vivement ce soir hein 

Sinon, t'as tout a fait raison, même si moi, je l'aurais plutôt pris en Blanc et sans graveur DVD car j'en ai déjà un a la maison et que mon but est d'avoir une machine nomade simple et non une machine a pirater les DVD des potes en déplacement (même si c'est tentant).

Par contre, je trouve que l'option a 100 euros pour passer la mémoire a 1Ghz n'est absolument pas excessive. Mais bon, c'est juste mon avis


----------



## Wonto (17 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Encore un gros mot comme ça et c'est l'coup d'boule !!
> 
> :mouais:



Bon oki... Utiliser Page...

Mais pour excel? je fais comment? Apple n'a pas encore son excel, j'fais comment? On est pas dans la merde... J'vais me prendre des coup'd'boulles...

:mouais:


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2006)

Juste au passage, je ne sais pas si vous êtes retourné simuler un achat sur l'apple store, mais les options ne sont plus présentées dans un menu déroulant mais avec des puces à cocher maintenant. 

C'est beau, c'est classe et très apple.


----------



## Max London (17 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Juste au passage, je ne sais pas si vous êtes retourné simuler un achat sur l'apple store, mais les option ne sont plus présentées dans un menu déroulant mais avec des pouces a cochées maintenant. C'est beau, c'est classe et très apple.



Ouais j'ai vu.
Ca fait plus pro


----------



## chounim (17 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> tu as quoi comme mac ?:mouais:


 
Un iMac G5.



> tu fais partie des gens qui voulaient un macbook pro 17" pour 1000 euros toi non?  :mouais:   c'est dejà ca...  enfin bon je me comprends


 
Tu te comprends ca va, mais tu me comprends pas, c'pas grave non plus va...:sleep: 

J'voulais juste une prise FW800...parceque c'est utile pour ce que j'voudrais faire ( montage video & son )
sinon, bon la couleur, j'viens de voir que la pomme se voyait d'autant plus, alors ca peut aller...ahahahah...non, la couleur c'est pas ce qui me fera me décider...
mais le clavier, l'a pas l'air aussi "fuidement intégré" que sur l'iBook...voila.


> ils n'ont pas les moyens de le commander...( c'est petit je sais..mais bon...ça fait presque 40 pages que l'on tourne autour du sujet...:sleep: )


 
En effet, c'ets petit...je peste, mais pour le prix j'estime pouvoir raler, voila 


MAIS J'VEUX L'TOUCHER!!!


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Juste au passage, je ne sais pas si vous êtes retourné simuler un achat sur l'apple store, mais les options ne sont plus présentées dans un menu déroulant mais avec des puces à cocher maintenant.
> 
> C'est beau, c'est classe et très apple.



ouais, un peu comme Dell, quoi!


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

et ton slip ?  .... Dans ta signature ...non rien ...


----------



## MarbolanGos (17 Mai 2006)

Wonto a dit:
			
		

> Bon oki... Utiliser Page...
> 
> Mais pour excel? je fais comment? Apple n'a pas encore son excel, j'fais comment? On est pas dans la merde... J'vais me prendre des coup'd'boulles...
> 
> :mouais:



Il reste toujours OOO (open office)

En tout cas je lisais cette partie et c'est clair que par rapport à l'ibook y'a un progrès. Après je suis pas mac à fond, comme certain ont écrit, j'allume encore mon ordi (souvent même vu que j'ai des applications qui n'existent que sur windows et qui sont pas dev par micro$). Je vais pas me jeter dans le test d'acheter en premier pour avoir des osucis après. Je vais attendre ce qu'en pense les gens et pourquoi pas dans 6 mois m'en offrir un 

Je me demande comme beaucoup va-t'il chauffer, faire du bruit. La batterie aura-t'elle la durée de vie d'un ordi (30min...) même si c'est annoncé bien plus. Les magsafe sont-ils si safe ?? 

Enfin c'est un beau "jouet" en blanc il est magnifique, en plus l'écran est plus large, j'attends avec impatience de lire les commentaires des nouveaux acquéreurs de cette bête


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Juste au passage, je ne sais pas si vous êtes retourné simuler un achat sur l'apple store, mais les options ne sont plus présentées dans un menu déroulant mais avec des puces à cocher maintenant.
> 
> C'est beau, c'est classe et très apple.


Au delà de l'aspect esthétique, c'est surtout pratique pour pouvoir sélectionner plusieurs options de la même catégorie (cocher les deux adaptateurs écran, VGA et DVI par exemple) chose impossible avec les listes déroulantes.

@+
iota


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Juste au passage, je ne sais pas si vous êtes retourné simuler un achat sur l'apple store, mais les options ne sont plus présentées dans un menu déroulant mais avec des puces à cocher maintenant.
> 
> C'est beau, c'est classe et très apple.


Loll moi je trouve plutôt que ça fait très Dell qui ulistrait de cette manière les options bien avant.


----------



## pmh (17 Mai 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> je ne parle pas en mon nom car je ne joue personnellement jamais sur ordi (mais sur gamecube), je veux juste soulever le probleme pour les gens de mon entourage qui pourraient se poser la question ..



C vrai que possesseur d'un Ibook G4, la transition me parait pas si interessante. Bon d'accord Pharaon ne devrait pas demander une carte graphique trop puissante mais bon il y a une marge entre une 32MO non dediee et cette ##### de 64Mo dediee.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Juste au passage, je ne sais pas si vous êtes retourné simuler un achat sur l'apple store, mais les options ne sont plus présentées dans un menu déroulant mais avec des puces à cocher maintenant.
> 
> C'est beau, c'est classe et très apple.



Haaaa les victimes de la mode


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

Yvos...j'ai bon ?


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, si tu prends les 512Mo de base et que t'achètes 2 barrettes de 512Mo (dans les 100) pour avoir 1Go, tu te retrouves avec 2 barrettes de 256Mo sur les bras que tu n'es absolument pas certain de pouvoir revendre...




C'est vrai, c'est le seul argument recevable 
Sinon que la ram soit plus chère sur l'apple store ok, mais ça explique pas l'absurdité de mon exemple. Le prix de base d'un mac comprenant les 512 mo d'origine, c'est pas normal de payer le prix de 1 go pour seulement 512 de plus.


Bref j'en ai parlé 1000 fois déjà même moi j'me saoule  


En tout cas, moi NIET, pas de ram chez apple, les barrettes compatibles on sait où les prendre, à pas cher, vraiment pas cher, en plus souvent elles sont garanties de 1 an voir 5 ou 10 ou même à vie, donc l'apple car bof...
Même si la barrette était pas compatible, pour 5  tu la renvoies et on en parle plus.

Moi dans mon PM, j'en ai 4, de de la générique, de la samsung, de la danelec et de la LDLC, en plus elles ont même pas les mêmes spécificités, de la 2100, 2700 et 3200, et pas de soucis.


----------



## Yggdrasill (17 Mai 2006)

pmh a dit:
			
		

> C vrai que possesseur d'un Ibook G4, la transition me parait pas si interessante. Bon d'accord Pharaon ne devrait pas demander une carte graphique trop puissante mais bon il y a une marge entre une 32MO non dediee et cette ##### de 64Mo dediee.



Ne voulais tu pa dire non partagee et paratgee ??? Pcq si ce que tu dis est correct moi j'aurais trouver ca plutot chouette


----------



## mathiouz (17 Mai 2006)

je suis impatient de lire les premiers tests. parceque je me demande si il est comparable aux derniers powerbook ?


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Mai 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Ne voulais tu pa dire non partagee et paratgee ??? Pcq si ce que tu dis est correct moi j'aurais trouver ca plutot chouette



Le GMA 950 n'est pas spécialement un mauvais chip! En tout cas il est meilleur que le chip de l'ibook. Après, cette histoire de mémoire partagé n'est pas vraiment un problème si on équipe son MacBook d'un giga de RAM!

Juste une question! Où achetez-vous votre RAM? Je demande ça aux Macusers expérimentés


----------



## hermios (17 Mai 2006)

question mémoire, il faut à tout prix mettre deux barettes identiques? Donc foutre en l'air les deux de 250 si on veut 1go?


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

hermios a dit:
			
		

> question mémoire, il faut à tout prix mettre deux barettes identiques? Donc foutre en l'air les deux de 250 si on veut 1go?



Disons que c'est mieux pour avoir le dual channel


----------



## ficelle (17 Mai 2006)

j'ai commandé le modèle de base hier soir... on verra si c'est plus confortable que le powerbook 12 1,5 ghz pour bosser... et si ça ne le fait pas, ça fera une heureuse autour de moi 
de toute façon, je veux un macbook pro nano


----------



## Warflo (17 Mai 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> 0
> Il faut juste être capable de refourguer les 2 barettes de 256 meg.


Je prends toutes les barretes de 256mo que vous voulez !
J'ai des ordis à upgradez moi !


----------



## mog (17 Mai 2006)

Bon en même temps, Apple demande CHF 140.- pour installer le Giga de RAM (2x 512).
Ils commencent à devenir raisonnables...
ou raisonnés.


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Au delà de l'aspect esthétique, c'est surtout pratique pour pouvoir sélectionner plusieurs options de la même catégorie (cocher les deux adaptateurs écran, VGA et DVI par exemple) chose impossible avec les listes déroulantes.



C'est toujours impossible il me semble, j'avais testé pensant que c'était possible mais dés que je cochais une case, l'autre se décochait.


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Bon en même temps, Apple demande CHF 140.- pour installer le Giga de RAM (2x 512).
> Ils commencent à devenir raisonnables...
> ou raisonnés.



Pour le giga je trouve que ca va encore (bien qu'apple récuppére les 2 barrettes de 256!). Par contre pour mettre 2 Go c'est hors de prix.

Pourtant apple avait été raisonnable avec l'imac (j'ai commandé ma ram sur l'apple store pour mon imac et c'était correct)


----------



## ficelle (17 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, moi NIET, pas de ram chez apple, les barrettes compatibles on sait où les prendre




et avec celles d'origine, tu fais des pins....










bientot les boucles d'oreilles, de ceinture, et le piercing d'ipod.....


----------



## stubborn (17 Mai 2006)

Pour ceux qui le voudraient en blanc :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericfischer/147730341/
et pour ceux qui l'aimeront en noir :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pealco/sets/72057594136649292/


----------



## Warflo (17 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours impossible il me semble, j'avais testé pensant que c'était possible mais dés que je cochais une case, l'autre se décochait.


Parce que c'est des boutons radio, et non des checkbox (cases à cocher)


----------



## IceandFire (17 Mai 2006)

ça le fait grave non ? :love: :style:


----------



## ficelle (17 Mai 2006)

yvos par coup de boule a dit:
			
		

> faut juste une grosse chaussette pour protéger la bête



c'est un peut ce qui me gène avec l'ibook. je ne prend pas vraiment soin de mon portable, les housses SM me gavent, et la carrosserie extérieure risque de ne pas résister très longtemps au traitement que je compte lui infliger..... 

alors que l'al....


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Mai 2006)

Et les tests ça vient quand? 
Et l'offre MIPE sera-t-elle vite mise à jours?


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commandé le modèle de base hier soir... on verra si c'est plus confortable que le powerbook 12 1,5 ghz pour bosser... et si ça ne le fait pas, ça fera une heureuse autour de moi




Bah ça risque d'être carrément plus confortable, 1280 x 800 quand même, avec un super écran, dommage qu'il soit brillant quoi.


----------



## yvos (17 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peut ce qui me gène avec l'ibook. je ne prend pas vraiment soin de mon portable, les housses SM me gavent, et la carrosserie extérieure risque de ne pas résister très longtemps au traitement que je compte lui infliger.....
> 
> alors que l'al....



d'ailleurs, je donne pas cher de la version noire si c'est la même matière :afraid: à moins que la matière ne soit pas exactement la même (d'ailleurs, la photo de ice est intéressante..)


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours impossible il me semble, j'avais testé pensant que c'était possible mais dés que je cochais une case, l'autre se décochait.


Ah mais oui... les nases (j'avais pas testé, ça me paraissait tellement évident...) 
C'est vraiment dommage, ils auraient pu y penser quand même.

@+
iota


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2006)

Bon de toute façon, vu qu'il est trop tard pour vendre mon iBook à un prix confortable car les prix à l'occasion vont chûter, je garde mon ibook et j'attends une version upgradée et moins chère avec léopard ou un autre animal disparu (le Casimir peut-être avec la coque orange ?) !


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:
			
		

> je garde mon ibook et j'attends une version upgradée et moins chère avec léopard ou un autre animal disparu (le Casimir peut-être avec la coque orange ?) !


Ouais, avec un Merom (64 bits), le chip graphique intégré de prochaine génération qui a l'air prometteur, l'autonomie accrue, la nouvelle norme Wi-Fi 802.11n...  

@+
iota


----------



## oliv45 (17 Mai 2006)

As-tu éléments sur quand m-à-j offre MIPE?


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Mai 2006)

LA barette de 1Go de RAM est plus chère sur MacWay que le passage à 1Go sur l'Apple Store!
Surtout que Apple utilise de la 667Mhz


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2006)

oliv45 a dit:
			
		

> As-tu éléments sur quand m-à-j offre MIPE?



besoin non tu éléments ? en ai offre pas MIPE as pourquoi


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

oliv45 a dit:
			
		

> As-tu éléments sur quand m-à-j offre MIPE?


Après Internet sur les téléphones portables, Internet sur les télégraphes    
:rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2006)

pmh a dit:
			
		

> C vrai que possesseur d'un Ibook G4, la transition me parait pas si interessante. Bon d'accord Pharaon ne devrait pas demander une carte graphique trop puissante mais bon il y a une marge entre une 32MO non dediee et cette ##### de 64Mo dediee.



Tu as Pharaon sur ton iBook ? Ca tourne bien ?
Question adjacente : un Pharaon pour pc sur le macbook ça tournerait bien ?


----------



## mathiouz (17 Mai 2006)

quelqu'un a une idée du temps avant la première mise jour materiel ? perso je pense pour la rentrée, mais n'est pas un peu tot ?


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mai 2006)

J'adore cette image :love:







On dirai que steve a enfin decidé de faire du mini un media center


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

mathiouz a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a une idée du temps avant la première mise jour materiel ? perso je pense pour la rentrée, mais n'est pas un peu tot ?


Si on reprend le rythme normal, tu peux tabler sur une mise à jour tous les 6 à 9 mois (quoique, le Macbook pro a été mis à jour très rapidement).

@+
iota


----------



## mathiouz (17 Mai 2006)

merci.
l'attente va etre longue, mais je crois qu'elle en vaudra le cout.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (17 Mai 2006)

mathiouz a dit:
			
		

> merci.
> l'attente va etre longue, mais je crois qu'elle en vaudra le cout.



Superbe lapsus


----------



## Yggdrasill (17 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Le GMA 950 n'est pas spécialement un mauvais chip! En tout cas il est meilleur que le chip de l'ibook. Après, cette histoire de mémoire partagé n'est pas vraiment un problème si on équipe son MacBook d'un giga de RAM!
> 
> Juste une question! Où achetez-vous votre RAM? Je demande ça aux Macusers expérimentés



He, je ne critique pas le gma 950 ! en tout cas, pas de ce post ci 

Je faisais simplement remarqur qu il avait du se tromper car il parlait d'une carte graphique qui aurait 32Mo de ram non dediee (donc partagee !) ds l'ibook et d'une cg qui aurait 64Mo de ram dediee (donc partagee) ds le macbook.


----------



## mathiouz (17 Mai 2006)

pas fait expres


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2006)

mathiouz a dit:
			
		

> pas fait expres




C'est le principe du lapsus


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mai 2006)

Pas 64 mais jusqu'a 224 Mo ... Visiblement Apple n'a pas lu la doc du GMA 950
http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma950/


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi tu ty connais en informatique: les codecs nont rien à voir avec la carte graphique mon ptit père.


Tu peux commencer par garder tes familiarités pour tes amis. 
Ensuite, tu devrais sans doute mieux te renseigner. En cherchant un tout petit peu, tu verras que les cartes vidéo permettent une prise en charge hardware de beaucoup de codec vidéo (et pas seulement).




> Et puis si tu veux jouer ya le mac book pro.


Bien sur, ou encore mieux un PC, ou une console et pourquoi pas me proposer d'aller dans une salle de jeu aussi ? encore une remarque interessante...  
Le propos n'est ni de me chercher une nouvelle machine (mais merci quand même de t'en préoccuper), ni de faire des comparaisons avec les autres. Une nouvelle machine est là et on en parle, c'est tout. 
Chacun est en droit de donner une opinion, d'y trouver des qualitées comme des défauts, le tout dans une entente cordiale.  

De toute façon ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, je parle des limitations de cette puce graphique pour autre chose que les jeux. Tout ce que la carte graphique ne prend pas en charge en hard est réalisé en soft par le processeur. Certes, le processeur est bien plus puissant que la génération précédente et peut donc supporter cette charge supplémentaire mais si c'est pour lui en demander 3 fois plus, le gain réel n'est pas forcément celui annoncé à grand renfort de pub. 
Quant à l'argument qui voudrait que cette machine est surtout faite pour la bureautique, je ne vois pas très bien ce qu'elle apporte de plus. Si il ne s'agit que de relever son courrier, ranger des photos et faire du Web, un iBook G3 d'il y a 5 ans fait encore très bien l'affaire.
Ce serait un peu comme si on avait une voiture de sport mais qu'on roulait avec le frein à main bien serré.


----------



## draz_zes (17 Mai 2006)

c'est vrai à  quand la mise à jour offre MIPE?

Pour l'instant jhesite entre macbook noir et le macbook pro
en gros : j'ai besoin d'un mac qui compile bien vite sous mathematica, mes programmes de softs(c,  java ect...) mais aussi montage de son ( pour mon coté lunatic du son) et enfin mon grand doute : montage video et apertune...lol sera t-il possible de les lancer comm il faut sur le macbook noir?
je suis pas trop pressé mais vu les posts ici, on a trop vite envie de passer commande.
donc faut il attendre la rev B pour voir si le prix du macbook pro va baisser avec les nouveaux processeurs?
merci de votre guide.


----------



## Imaginus (17 Mai 2006)

100% d'accord avec MarcMame


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait un peu comme si on avait une voiture de sport mais qu'on roulait avec le frein à main bien serré.




Hè je le fais souvent moi pour faire "style", les filles adorent ! :love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (17 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Pas 64 mais jusqu'a 224 Mo ... Visiblement Apple n'a pas lu la doc du GMA 950
> http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma950/



224Mo de ram partagee ??? Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce truc ! bon je sens que je vais le prendre en 2Go le Ti Book


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux commencer par garder tes familiarités pour tes amis.
> Ensuite, tu devrais sans doute mieux te renseigner. En cherchant un tout petit peu, tu verras que les cartes vidéo permettent une prise en charge hardware de beaucoup de codec vidéo (et pas seulement).


D'un autre côté, je ne suis pas certain que les pilotes Mac OS X pour le X1600 prennent en charge ces fonctionnalités matérielles d'encodage et décodage vidéo.
Car sur les tests que j'ai pu voir (sous iMovie notamment) il n'y a pas de différence entre un Mac mini Core Duo (GMA950) et un iMac Core Duo (X1600) sur un encodage vidéo.

Par contre, pour les applications qui sollicitent Core Image et Core Video (Final Cut Pro notamment), l'avantage d'avoir une X1600 est indéniable.

@+
iota


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Pas 64 mais jusqu'a 224 Mo ... Visiblement Apple n'a pas lu la doc du GMA 950
> http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma950/


Non non, il n'y a pas d'erreur, on en avait déjà parlé lors de la sorie du MacMini intel. Le Chipset peut gérer jusqu'à 224Mo, mais Apple l'a limité à 64Mo.


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Non non, il n'y a pas d'erreur, on en avait déjà parlé lors de la sorie du MacMini intel. Le Chipset peut gérer jusqu'à 224Mo, mais Apple l'a limité à 64Mo.


Je suis pas certain, le GMA950 peut réserver dynamiquement de la mémoire pour les besoins graphique (avec un minimum de 64Mo si j'ai bonne mémoire).

Ça coïncide avec ce qui est dit sur le site d'Apple :


> _1. Memory available to Mac OS X may vary depending on graphics needs. *Minimum graphics memory usage is 80MB*, resulting in 432MB of system memory available._


C'est également ce qui est indiqué dans la base de connaissances.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2006)

Je me posais la question si ce petit ibook, pardon mac book serait a l'aise avec vista ? je pense que oui mais je n'ai pas la confirmation.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Mai 2006)

Ca craint ça!
Ca veut dire vraiment qu'1 Go de ram, c'est un minimum si on avait pris l'habitude de redémarrer son mac une fois toutes les x semaines


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> 1. Memory available to Mac OS X may vary depending on graphics needs. Minimum graphics memory usage is 80MB, resulting in 432MB of system memory available.
> 
> @+
> iota



En français ca donne ca : La mémoire disponible sous Mac OS X peut varier en fonction des besoins graphiques. Utilisation minimale de 80 Mo de mémoire graphique, résultant en une mémoire système disponible de 432 Mo.


----------



## godjester (17 Mai 2006)

je m'y conné pas beaucoup la-dedans, quel(s) adaptateur(s) faut-il prendre pour relier le macbook a la TV pour regarder des films, sachant que l'on ne peut racorder ma TV qu'avec une péritelle

merci


----------



## hunjord (17 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je me posais la question si ce petit ibook, pardon mac book serait a l'aise avec vista ? je pense que oui mais je n'ai pas la confirmation.


Bein, c'est du propre, un modérateur du Forum qui dit ça.....


----------



## clochelune (17 Mai 2006)

bonjour! je suis une des lectrices taiseuses (car revenue bêtement sous pc et traînant tous les jours ou presque sur macgénération, sans plus oser laisser de messages face à mon infamie!)

oh je n'ai vu cette nouveauté qu'aujourd'hui!
j'ai souri à lire vos attentes hier face à l'apple store fermé!

apple en ce moment est en grande innovation (et zut pour les ipods qui apparemment vont être interdits suite au procès! je garde le mien précieusement)

finalement je pense ne pas avoir eu tort t'attendre, j'achèterai une version une fois que léopard sortira, à sa deuxième révision (encore du temps à pester contre mon pc portable!)

j'aurais aimé savoir, avec la fin du ibook et ma nostalgie, connaître l'historique des iMac (eMac et ce qu'il y avait avant)

il me semble que là il y a eu panther, tiger et il va y avoir léopard sur l'OS X 

j'aurais aussi adoré qu'au lieu du noir ils mettent des couleurs comme ils l'avaient fait pour les 8.5
à l'époque ça m'avait beaucoup plu de n'avoir à hésiter que sur le choix des couleurs 
j'ai une photo de mon félin (un chat schubert) dormant à côté de cet iMac framboise(bien avec un i et pas un e... j'ai encore mon exemplaire d'iMac pour les nuls!)

si vous aviez un endroit qui me dise l'historique complet de l'aventure du premier ordinateur apple... (même si ça ne s'appelait pas encore apple je crois) je serai très preneuse!


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2006)

http://www.histoire-apple.com/ et
http://www.colorwarepc.com/

le noir du book c'est pas trop nouveau, le mac mini l'etait déjà


----------



## hunjord (17 Mai 2006)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> (encore du temps à pester contre mon pc portable!)
> j'ai une photo de mon félin (un chat schubert) dormant à côté de cet iMac framboise(bien avec un i et pas un e... j'ai encore mon exemplaire d'iMac pour les nuls!)


Une photo de matou, qu'on aimerait bien voir!!!


----------



## mistergyom (17 Mai 2006)

http://www.aventure-apple.com/index.html

Voici un site très complet pour toi !


----------



## jerem9136 (17 Mai 2006)

godjester a dit:
			
		

> je m'y conné pas beaucoup la-dedans, quel(s) adaptateur(s) faut-il prendre pour relier le macbook a la TV pour regarder des films, sachant que l'on ne peut racorder ma TV qu'avec une péritelle
> 
> merci


je suis dans le même cas que toi ,et sur le site d'apple ils vendent un adaptateur mini dvi vers composite (video et svideo) (donc avec un cable jaune plus un adaptateur peritel (style celui de la ps2))
  à 20 environ je crois (19 si ma mémoire est bonne)


----------



## clochelune (17 Mai 2006)

merci de vos réponses! je vais visiter tous ces liens

pour les photos, malheureusement celle ci n'est pas numérisée (les apn n'existaient pas encore) mon félin a d'ailleurs grandi depuuis, et mon iMac doit être dans une école pour enfants (mon frère étant instit il était intéressé) et bon, je peux vous la scanner mais je vais revoir comment poster cela, où, car à part vous mettre un lien vers un site où je mets mes photos... je ne sais pas encore comment poster ici (j'avais tenté lorsqu'on montrait ce qu'on avait dans le frigo quand le bar était ouvert! mais sans succès)

belle soirée et merci! ça me promet des moments de lecture et de nostalgie 
(hop une amie de toulouse (qui écrit des livres pour enfants) s'est achetée je crois un iMac G5 et elle en est ravie!)


----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2006)

la bonne nouvelle c'est que le DD est changeable apparement très facilement
http://www.kodawarisan.com/macbook/macbook002.html


----------



## Paradise (17 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> la bonne nouvelle c'est que le DD est changeable apparement très facilement
> http://www.kodawarisan.com/macbook/macbook002.html




tu arrivé 10 pages trop tard dejà posté mais merci quand meme


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mai 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Bein, c'est du propre, un modérateur du Forum qui dit ça.....




Rectification , ancien modo


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mai 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> je suis dans le même cas que toi ,et sur le site d'apple ils vendent un adaptateur mini dvi vers composite (video et svideo) (donc avec un cable jaune plus un adaptateur peritel (style celui de la ps2))
> à 20 environ je crois (19 si ma mémoire est bonne)




Le cable et la prise peritel ne sont pas fourni


----------



## Dramis (17 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Le FW 800, ça sert surtout en utilisation Pro, et pour ça ben y'a les MacBook... ben Pro justement...



Il y a le macbook pro 17 pouces pour le firewire 800.


----------



## hunjord (17 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Rectification , ancien modo


Ah ouais?!  
Mince pas au courant le hunjord !!!:rose: 
Y a eu un plan social chez MacG? :rateau:  
Thanks jojo...


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2006)

Le site de www.crucial.com a dèjà mis a jour son site


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Mai 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais?!
> Mince pas au courant le hunjord !!!:rose:
> Y a eu un plan social chez MacG? :rateau:
> Thanks jojo...




Un plan social? pourquoi? les modos sont bénévoles    

De rien


----------



## hunjord (17 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Le site de www.crucial.com a dèjà mis a jour son site


En effet, ils n'ont pas trainé...une fois de plus j'apprécie leur pro-attitude


----------



## hunjord (17 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Un plan social? pourquoi? les modos sont bénévoles
> 
> De rien


humour pourri, je sors..


----------



## jerem9136 (17 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Le cable et la prise peritel ne sont pas fourni



oui je savais, malheureusement; mais c'est vrai que ca prêtait à confusion ce que je disais


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2006)

Si je fais un comparatif entre la ram apple et la ram crucial cela donne:

*APPLE*
de base 512 Mo
1 Go + 100 euros (soit en fait 512 Mo de plus)
2 Go + 500 euros (soit en fait 1,5 Go de plus)

*CRUCIAL:
*1Go = 2 barettes 160,25, soit plus cher qu'apple sauf si l'on revends les deux barettes de 2x256 livrés par défaut _(il faut en tirer 60,25 pour que cela soit rentable)_.

2Go = 344.4 euros, soit moins cher qu'apple avec en plus 2x256 Mo à donner/vendre/refourger


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, je ne suis pas certain que les pilotes Mac OS X pour le X1600 prennent en charge ces fonctionnalités matérielles d'encodage et décodage vidéo.


Rien que pour la lecture d'un DVD vidéo sur l'ordinateur, il me semble que ça fait longtemps que le flux MPEG2 est pris en charge par la carte vidéo et non par le processeur (mon vieux powerbook Pismo le faisait déjà). Quant aux autres codecs, il faudrait approfondir la question mais je ne vois aucune raison pour que nous subissions un énième bridage... :hein:


----------



## Max London (17 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Si je fais un comparatif entre la ram apple et la ram crucial cela donne:
> 
> *APPLE*
> de base 512 Mo
> ...



Je sais pas si ça intéresse beaucoup de gens des barettes de So-Dimm de 256 mb...étant donnés qu'elles ne servent principalement qu'aux portables, et que ces derniers n'ont que deux slots, en avoir un de pris pour n'avoir que 256 mb c'est un peu pourri.
Cela limite la capacité totale à 1,25 Gigas...alors qu'on peux généralement en avoir 2!


----------



## Max London (17 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Si je fais un comparatif entre la ram apple et la ram crucial cela donne:
> 
> *APPLE*
> de base 512 Mo
> ...



Je sais pas si ça intéresse beaucoup de gens des barettes de So-Dimm de 256 mb...étant donnés qu'elles ne servent principalement qu'aux portables, et que ces derniers n'ont que deux slots, en avoir un de pris pour n'avoir que 256 mb c'est un peu pourri.
Cela limite la capacité totale à 1,25 Gigas...alors qu'on peux généralement en avoir 2!


----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si ça intéresse beaucoup de gens des barettes de So-Dimm de 256 mb...étant donnés qu'elles ne servent principalement qu'aux portables, et que ces derniers n'ont que deux slots, en avoir un de pris pour n'avoir que 256 mb c'est un peu pourri.
> Cela limite la capacité totale à 1,25 Gigas...alors qu'on peux généralement en avoir 2!


ok maxlondel


----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si ça intéresse beaucoup de gens des barettes de So-Dimm de 256 mb...étant donnés qu'elles ne servent principalement qu'aux portables, et que ces derniers n'ont que deux slots, en avoir un de pris pour n'avoir que 256 mb c'est un peu pourri.
> Cela limite la capacité totale à 1,25 Gigas...alors qu'on peux généralement en avoir 2!


ok maxlondel


----------



## Max London (17 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ok maxlondel




Je sais pas, j'ai pas cliqué deux fois pourtant, ni sur "précédent" après avoir cliqué sur "envoyer la réponse".

C'est surement un bug de vBulletin.


----------



## godjester (17 Mai 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Le cable et la prise peritel ne sont pas fourni



Meme si ce materiel n'est pas fourni lequel des 2 cable je dois prendre sur l'apple store? et ou trouver ces autre cables?

merci


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour la lecture d'un DVD vidéo sur l'ordinateur, il me semble que ça fait longtemps que le flux MPEG2 est pris en charge par la carte vidéo et non par le processeur (mon vieux powerbook Pismo le faisait déjà).


Le GMA950 se charge également d'une partie du traitement d'un flux MPEG-2.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Quant aux autres codecs, il faudrait approfondir la question mais je ne vois aucune raison pour que nous subissions un énième bridage... :hein:


Pour la décompression H.264 par exemple, elle est en partie prise en charge par le X1600, mais d'après les différents tests que j'ai eu l'occasion de lire, c'est le CPU qui se charge de tout.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2006)

Coté disque dur
60Go = zéro euros (benh voui c'est gratuit )
80Go = 50 euros, pas la peine de chercher j'aurais jamais un disque à 50 euros
100Go = 150 euros , 200 euros chez macway
150Go = 250 euros j'ai pas encore trouvé

cela semble plus interessant de s'équiper d'entrée de jeu contrairement à la ram


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Coté disque dur
> 60Go = zéro euros (benh voui c'est gratuit )
> 80Go = 50 euros, pas la peine de chercher j'aurais jamais un disque à 50 euros
> 100Go = 150 euros , 200 euros chez macway
> ...


 Oui mais si tu l'achète chez Macway, tu rajoutes 28,70&#8364; pour mettre le 60Go dans un boitier externe.
Et là ça revient moins cher si on désire avoir un tout petit (par rapport à la taille) disque du externe


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

Sinon on peut trouver un Hitachi 80Go 7200rpm 8Mo de cache pour un peu moins de 170&#8364;. Ou le même mais en 60Go pour 118&#8364;.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (17 Mai 2006)

Oui donc c'est bien ça pas trop d'intêret à moins de transformer l'autre disque (celui d'origine) en sauvegarde


----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Coté disque dur
> 60Go = zéro euros (benh voui c'est gratuit )
> 80Go = 50 euros, pas la peine de chercher j'aurais jamais un disque à 50 euros
> 100Go = 150 euros , 200 euros chez macway
> ...


moi je dis ça c'est del'info de terrain ; concis precis efficace


----------



## MiMac (17 Mai 2006)

En tout cas, le mien est commandé et je viens de recevoir la confirmation de commande. Il n'y a "plus qu'à" attendre maintenant  

MiMac


----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2006)

moi ce qui me rend le plus sceptique c'est cet ecran brillant


----------



## ticus (17 Mai 2006)

MiMac a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, le mien est commandé et je viens de recevoir la confirmation de commande. Il n'y a "plus qu'à" attendre maintenant
> 
> MiMac



Quelle version / options as tu pris ?


----------



## MiMac (17 Mai 2006)

ticus a dit:
			
		

> Quelle version / options as tu pris ?



Le MacBook blanc à 2Ghz avec 1Go de RAM, 80Go de HD et SuperDrive.

MiMac.


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Le GMA950 se charge également d'une partie du traitement d'un flux MPEG-2.


Encore heureux ! Manquerait plus qu'elle ne soit pas capable de faire ce que fait une pauvre RagePro 128 avec 8Mo de VRAM !    Et puis il faut bien qu'elle en fasse un stricte minimum, sinon autant la retirer completement, ça fera de la place.


----------



## jerem9136 (17 Mai 2006)

godjester a dit:
			
		

> Meme si ce materiel n'est pas fourni lequel des 2 cable je dois prendre sur l'apple store? et ou trouver ces autre cables?
> 
> merci


c'est celui la
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/5014042/wo/122x7rKEI6y62VdRAF9dr11LxaX/8.0.19.1.0.8.25.7.11.2.3

de plus il te faut un cable video (jaune) et un adaptateur peritel (ça ça se trouve en grande surface pas cher je pense) ou tu récuperes celui d'une console si tu as la possibilité

ou alors connexion s-video (si plus tard tu rachetes une télé avec s-video, qui est très répandu et de meilleure qualité je pense)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mai 2006)

moi je pense prendre le modele de base a 1099 euros en septembre ,à la fnac sans aucune option ;C pour de la bureautique ,au boulot...
me faudra l'adaptateur mini DVI /RCA ,pour relier a une TV et çà roule...

par contre, un modele core solo moins cher m'aurai meme suffit...


----------



## Philou1789 (17 Mai 2006)

Dans les spec, j'ai pas trouvé PhotoBooth, ni de micro.
C'est d'ailleurs bizarre si il y a une webcam, ils nous font des films muet chez Apple ????


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Mai 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Dans les spec, j'ai pas trouvé PhotoBooth, ni de micro.
> C'est d'ailleurs bizarre si il y a une webcam, ils nous font des films muet chez Apple ????



le micro, c'est le pitit trou juste à coté de la WebCam


----------



## godjester (17 Mai 2006)

merci pour les reponses rapides

bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> Dans les spec, j'ai pas trouvé PhotoBooth, ni de micro.
> C'est d'ailleurs bizarre si il y a une webcam, ils nous font des films muet chez Apple ????


A mon avis les 2 y sont sans soucis. 

Par contre à noter que par le programme Apple on campus les prix sont respectivement de : 967 - 1143 - et 1319 euros. carrement interessants donc. notamment la premiere version pour ceux qui n'ont pas besoin d'un SD


----------



## Gregware73 (17 Mai 2006)

la preuve en image!


----------



## emy648 (17 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis les 2 y sont sans soucis.
> 
> Par contre à noter que par le programme Apple on campus les prix sont respectivement de : 967 - 1143 - et 1319 euros. carrement interessants donc. notamment la premiere version pour ceux qui n'ont pas besoin d'un SD


 
Ca me fait ch¤¤¤, j'y ai pas droit moi... Je suis en Belgique, à l'université de Liège (Ulg), c'est une des plus grosses unifs de belgique et elle est pas reprise dans la liste... Ca m'intéresserait bien pourtant!! Y aurait pas un belge dans les parages pour m'éclairer??  (ou même un français, suisse, ou autre!!  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

Le MacBook sera à la fnac Digitale en démo vendredi ou samedi de cette semaine :love:


----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2006)

A la FNAC aujourdh'ui j'ai quand même surpris un vendeur en train de tenter de fourguer un macbook pro 1,83 ghz à 2149 euros à une pauvre dame qui n'était visiblement pas au jus des tarifs en baisse chez lapomme. Ils ont pas honte quand même


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait ch¤¤¤, j'y ai pas droit moi... Je suis en Belgique, à l'université de Liège (Ulg), c'est une des plus grosses unifs de belgique et elle est pas reprise dans la liste... Ca m'intéresserait bien pourtant!! Y aurait pas un belge dans les parages pour m'éclairer??  (ou même un français, suisse, ou autre!!  )


Hello! Je sais pas comment ça se passe à l'Ulg, mais à l'ULB, il y a une journée où les grandes marques de l'informatique viennent nous présenter leurs produits avec des prix dixit attrayant.(Perso j'y suis jamais allé). Mais je sais que Apple y va.
Bref, sinon il te reste le Cami Store place St-Lambert à Liège qui pratique les tarifs éducation.
Sinon AppleStore partie éducation.


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait ch¤¤¤, j'y ai pas droit moi... Je suis en Belgique, à l'université de Liège (Ulg), c'est une des plus grosses unifs de belgique et elle est pas reprise dans la liste... Ca m'intéresserait bien pourtant!!


C'est bien sur la liste du site belge d'Apple que tu as regardé ? (HEC Ulg fait partie des partenaires)

@+
iota


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien sur la liste du site belge d'Apple que tu as regardé ? (HEC Ulg fait partie des partenaires)
> 
> @+
> iota


HEC est une école supérieure qui fait partie de l'Ulg.


----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Hello! Je sais pas comment ça se passe à l'Ulg, mais à l'ULB, il y a une journée où les grandes marques de l'informatique viennent nous présenter leurs produits avec des prix dixit attrayant.(Perso j'y suis jamais allé). Mais je sais que Apple y va.
> Bref, sinon il te reste le Cami Store place St-Lambert à Liège qui pratique les tarifs éducation.
> Sinon AppleStore partie éducation.


l'interet d'Apple on campus c'est que les remises sont superieures aux tarifs educ. habituels


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> HEC est une école supérieure qui fait partie de l'Ulg.


Oui, j'avais compris 
Au pire des cas, elle va bien trouver une personne de HEC Ulg qui passera commande pour elle 

@+
iota


----------



## samoussa (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'avais compris
> Au pire des cas, elle va bien trouver une personne de HEC Ulg qui passera commande pour elle
> 
> @+
> iota


Je vois déja les gros titres : Le scandale du FACBOOK !     traffic de mac au campus


----------



## Pierro78 (17 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un à témoigné d'un essai clavier dans ces dernières pages mais je vous donne mon avis quand meme:
Je viens de passer dans l'Apple store de Londres et j'ai pu essayer le clavier d'un Macbook, en fait par rapport à mon Ibook je trouve les touches très légèrement plus fermes que celles de l'Ibook mais c'est surtout la course des touches que je trouve aussi un peu plus courte. Voili voilou sinon rien de particulier, le modèle noir est peint en noir mat et non laqué, il ne devrait donc pas trop se rayer, je trouve globalement ce laptop réussi, je trouve juste que les 4 centimètres qu'il a pris en largeur ne le font plus rentrer dans la catégorie de L'Ibook et du Powerbook 12 pouces, c'est plus un équivalent des Ibook 14 pouces.
Le modèle testé etait un 2 Ghz avec 1 Giga de Ram.


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2006)

Et le bruit de fonctionnement ? (je sais pas facile de tester cet aspect dans un magasin, mais faut voir, si je puis dire). Merci chanceux ;-)


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Mai 2006)

Tant qu'on y est... Par rapport à la température... C'était acceptable ou c'était un vrai chauffe doigt?


----------



## emy648 (17 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Hello! Je sais pas comment ça se passe à l'Ulg, mais à l'ULB, il y a une journée où les grandes marques de l'informatique viennent nous présenter leurs produits avec des prix dixit attrayant.(Perso j'y suis jamais allé). Mais je sais que Apple y va.
> Bref, sinon il te reste le Cami Store place St-Lambert à Liège qui pratique les tarifs éducation.
> Sinon AppleStore partie éducation.


 
Pour Cami, je me suis déjà renseignée, le vendeur m'a dit que les réducs seraient plus ou moins similaires à celles de l'apple store, mais c'est pas tout à fait le cas! Je viens de le voir à l'instant sur leur site: http://www.cami.be/index.php?cPath=177_3617&osCsid=4c2fc374a8a2df064b253df043bad487

Ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que HEC bénéficie de l'offre apple on campus et pas l'Ulg... C'est un peu dingue...:mouais:


----------



## emy648 (17 Mai 2006)

Pierro78 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un à témoigné d'un essai clavier dans ces dernières pages mais je vous donne mon avis quand meme:
> Je viens de passer dans l'Apple store de Londres et *j'ai pu essayer le clavier d'un Macbook, en fait par rapport à mon Ibook je trouve les touches très légèrement plus fermes que celles de l'Ibook mais c'est surtout la course des touches que je trouve aussi un peu plus courte.* Voili voilou sinon rien de particulier, le modèle noir est peint en noir mat et non laqué, il ne devrait donc pas trop se rayer, je trouve globalement ce laptop réussi, je trouve juste que les *4 centimètres qu'il a pris en largeur* ne le font plus rentrer dans la catégorie de L'Ibook et du Powerbook 12 pouces, c'est plus un équivalent des Ibook 14 pouces.
> Le modèle testé etait un 2 Ghz avec 1 Giga de Ram.


 
Elles sont pas trop rigides les touches? Parce que c'est une des choses que j'adore sur les portables : la souplesse de la frappe par rapport à un ordi de bureau!!

Par contre tu me fais un peu peur pour la taille du macbook!! *Je pensais que le 13,3" était pas beaucoup plus grand que le 12"!* Mais là, si tu le compares à un 14"!! *Tu es sûr pour les 4cm?* j'ai pas l'impression que c'etait ce qui avait été dit précédemment...:mouais:


----------



## vibroben (17 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous 

En réflexion pour changer mon portable et ayant des potes en Apple je penche de plus en plus vers le côté de la pomme.

Et que vois-je pointer le bout de son un MacBook qui me fait de l'oeil.

Par contre à budget limité le premier proposé me convient amplement si ce n'est le lecteur de Dvd qui n'est pas graveur. Si l'on veut prendre le superdrive il faut compter 200 en plus... alors que dans le commerce on trouve des graveurs externes dans les 80 avec de bien meilleures caractéristiques. 

Est-ce que ces graveurs sont comptibles avec Mac ? comme avec PC ?

Sinon je reviens des US, et les prix sont plus intéressants là bas, surtout que dans certains états il n'y a pas de taxe ... et avec le prix actuel du $ on gagne facilement 300 (sur ce premier modèle), je regrette d'y être allé la semaine dernière et pas cette semaine, ils n'étaient pas encore sortis 

Merci pour vos réponses

Ben


----------



## r0m1 (17 Mai 2006)

Pierro78 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un à témoigné d'un essai clavier dans ces dernières pages mais je vous donne mon avis quand meme:
> Je viens de passer dans l'Apple store de Londres et j'ai pu essayer le clavier d'un Macbook, en fait par rapport à mon Ibook je trouve les touches très légèrement plus fermes que celles de l'Ibook mais c'est surtout la course des touches que je trouve aussi un peu plus courte. Voili voilou sinon rien de particulier, le modèle noir est peint en noir mat et non laqué, il ne devrait donc pas trop se rayer, je trouve globalement ce laptop réussi, je trouve juste que les 4 centimètres qu'il a pris en largeur ne le font plus rentrer dans la catégorie de L'Ibook et du Powerbook 12 pouces, c'est plus un équivalent des Ibook 14 pouces.
> Le modèle testé etait un 2 Ghz avec 1 Giga de Ram.



Merci pour ce private test pour nous  mais sinon, tu oublies le principal... il t'a plu ou pas après l'avoir eu en main???


----------



## La mouette (17 Mai 2006)

Pierro78 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un à témoigné d'un essai clavier dans ces dernières pages mais je vous donne mon avis quand meme:
> Je viens de passer dans l'Apple store de Londres et j'ai pu essayer le clavier d'un Macbook, en fait par rapport à mon Ibook je trouve les touches très légèrement plus fermes que celles de l'Ibook mais c'est surtout la course des touches que je trouve aussi un peu plus courte. Voili voilou sinon rien de particulier, le modèle noir est peint en noir mat et non laqué, il ne devrait donc pas trop se rayer, je trouve globalement ce laptop réussi, je trouve juste que les 4 centimètres qu'il a pris en largeur ne le font plus rentrer dans la catégorie de L'Ibook et du Powerbook 12 pouces, c'est plus un équivalent des Ibook 14 pouces.
> Le modèle testé etait un 2 Ghz avec 1 Giga de Ram.



Merci pour tes impressions ...


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (17 Mai 2006)

vibroben a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ces graveurs sont comptibles avec Mac ? comme avec PC ?
> 
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses
> ...


Salut. Va faire un tour vers le forum switch et conseils d'achats de MacG. C'est par là


----------



## J-Mac (17 Mai 2006)

Pierro78 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve globalement ce laptop réussi, je trouve juste que les 4 centimètres qu'il a pris en largeur ne le font plus rentrer dans la catégorie de L'Ibook et du Powerbook 12 pouces, c'est plus un équivalent des Ibook 14 pouces.
> Le modèle testé etait un 2 Ghz avec 1 Giga de Ram.



Oui, je vois que ne suis pas le seul à avoir fait ce constat. Il fait tout de même 32,5cm de largeur. J'espère qu'une version 11' est prévue, même si Apple semble annoncer que sa gamme est maintenant complète.


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre tu me fais un peu peur pour la taille du macbook!! *Je pensais que le 13,3" était pas beaucoup plus grand que le 12"!* Mais là, si tu le compares à un 14"!! *Tu es sûr pour les 4cm?* j'ai pas l'impression que c'etait ce qui avait été dit précédemment...:mouais:


Pour te donner une petite idée, voici le Macbook comparé au Powerbook 12" :




A noter que l'iBook 12" est plus gros que le Powerbook 12".

@+
iota


----------



## Pierro78 (17 Mai 2006)

Oui, globalement il m'a plus mais je suis passé du coté Mac que depuis 3 mois avec mon Ibook il faut dire aussi que je ne tappe pas ultra rapidement au clavier donc je ne l'ai pas utilisé en mode Dactylo pressée...  
Sinon je ne l'ai pas trouvé chaud meme en les prenant entre mes mains par le dessous...
Il n'etait pas non plus en plein calcul... sinon pour le bruit je n'ai pas non plus vraiment constater ce qu'il en est vu les nuisances sonores ambiantes.
Pour la taille c'est peut etre le nouveau format de l'ecran "wide" ou la résolution supérieure qui fait qu'il y a plus de place sur le bureau et qui me donne cette impression...
La faible épaisseur m'a interpellée par rapport à l'Ibook et désormais il est entierement blanc (pour le modèle blanc biensur... au cas ou pour les boulets) et non blanc et gris clair comme un Ibook
En fait il est pas terrible mon témoignage...  
:casse: PATAPER !?


----------



## PYDesign (17 Mai 2006)

ben moi j'aurais voulu savoir simplement si la carte graphique inclue permettait facilement de recréer tout les effets graphique de mac osx comme par exemple:

l'effet vague dans dashboard
enfin tout les effets graphique pas possibles avec les anciens macs sur tiger.
et est ce que l'affichage sera assez fluide pour tout ce qui est effet dans front row par exemple

et pour finir est ce que la configuration avec 2gh de ram est suffisante pour travailler confortablement sur la creative suite d'adobe ainsi que quark express ?



merci d'avance


----------



## emy648 (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pour te donner une petite idée, voici le Macbook comparé au Powerbook 12" :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ca fait quand meme une fameuse différence...(quoi que je me souviens avoir trouvé le powerbook12" minuscule...je sais plus quoi penser!) Je crois que je vais quand même attendre de le voir en vrai tiens...:mouais: . Roh moi qui me rejouissais de le commander 
Mais si c'est pour avoir un ordi quasi de la taille de mon 14", ça m 'intéresse pas...


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

Une autre image où l'on se rend mieux compte de la différence de taille :





Il n'y a pas de mystère, l'écran 13" est aussi large que le Powerbook 12"...

Par contre, le trackpad gigantesque du Macbook :love:

@+
iota


----------



## McSly (17 Mai 2006)

Moi je trouve que la différence n'est pas énorme... bon il est un brin plus large, mais la hauteur est quasiment la même et l'épaisseur est moindre. Donc l'un dans l'autre.
Et tout ca, pour 200g de différence!


----------



## Pierro78 (17 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait quand meme une fameuse différence...(quoi que je me souviens avoir trouvé le powerbook12" minuscule...je sais plus quoi penser!) Je crois que je vais quand même attendre de le voir en vrai tiens...:mouais: . Roh moi qui me rejouissais de le commander
> *Mais si c'est pour avoir un ordi quasi de la taille de mon 14", ça m 'intéresse pas...*



En meme temps entre 13,3 pouces et 14 pouces ya pas une grande difference, de plus l'entourage de l'ecran sur le Macbook comme le Ibook est plutot large par rapport à ce que l'on peut trouver sur certains PCs.
Compare les fiches techniques de ton PC et du Macbook et tu sera fixé.

Au fait ton 14 pouces est un PC ou un Mac? De toutes façons ma remarque servira pour les malheureux possesseurs de PC...


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2006)

Petite question qui sort du problème de taille :
peut-on utiliser front row et sa télécommande sur un écran externe ?
Si oui je pense que couplé à un videoproj et le freeplayer (et multiposte) de Free et ça peut être bien sympa.


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> peut-on utiliser front row et sa télécommande sur un écran externe ?


En mode miroir, pas de problème (logique).
En mode bureau étendu, Front Row s'affiche sur l'écran principal il me semble.

@+
iota


----------



## J-Mac (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de mystère, l'écran 13" est aussi large que le Powerbook 12"...
> 
> Par contre, le trackpad gigantesque du Macbook :love:
> 
> ...


Je dirais qu'il est aussi large que le 14" et aussi haut que le 12" (à 2/3mm près). 
On a finalement un produit entre les 2, mais qui de fait est donc plus grand que l'iB/PW 12".
Un 11" permettrait d'avoir quelque chose d'aussi large que les anciens 12" et se rapprocherait assez des ultraportables.


----------



## Philou1789 (17 Mai 2006)

Bon, j'ai lu les tests du GMA950, pour moi c'est négatif
Je preferais encore la carte de l'ibook


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

J-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais qu'il est aussi large que le 14" et aussi haut que le 12" (à 2/3mm près).
> On a finalement un produit entre les 2, mais qui de fait est donc plus grand que l'iB/PW 12".
> Un 11" permettrait d'avoir quelque chose d'aussi large que les anciens 12" et se rapprocherait assez des ultraportables.



Je pense que ce n'est malheureusement pas pour tout de suite


----------



## PYDesign (17 Mai 2006)

ben moi j'aurais voulu savoir simplement si la carte graphique inclue permettait facilement de recréer tout les effets graphique de mac osx comme par exemple:

l'effet vague dans dashboard
enfin tout les effets graphique pas possibles avec les anciens macs sur tiger.
et est ce que l'affichage sera assez fluide pour tout ce qui est effet dans front row par exemple

et pour finir est ce que la configuration avec 2gh de ram est suffisante pour travailler confortablement sur la creative suite d'adobe ainsi que quark express ?



ca serait sympa si quelqu'un pouvait me repondre ca fixerait ma décision d'achat

merci bcp


----------



## Pierro78 (17 Mai 2006)

PYDesign a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'aurais voulu savoir simplement si la carte graphique inclue permettait facilement de recréer tout les effets graphique de mac osx comme par exemple:
> 
> l'effet vague dans dashboard
> enfin tout les effets graphique pas possibles avec les anciens macs sur tiger.



Pour ça il n'y a aucun problème, le reste aucune idée!


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

PYDesign a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'aurais voulu savoir simplement si la carte graphique inclue permettait facilement de recréer tout les effets graphique de mac osx comme par exemple:
> 
> l'effet vague dans dashboard
> enfin tout les effets graphique pas possibles avec les anciens macs sur tiger.
> ...



Je pense qu'il n'y aura aucun souci pour tous les effets Tiger et frontrow.

La machine est largement capable de faire tourner la suite CS2 et quark express quand ceux-ci seront en UB. Je pense que c'est très bientôt pour quark express, mais ca sera un peu plus long pour la créative suite. En attendant ca tourne, mais les performances sont "limitées"


----------



## PYDesign (17 Mai 2006)

merci bcp pierro


----------



## PYDesign (17 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il n'y aura aucun souci pour tous les effets Tiger et frontrow.
> 
> La machine est largement capable de faire tourner la suite CS2 et quark express quand ceux-ci seront en UB. Je pense que c'est très bientôt pour quark express, mais ca sera un peu plus long pour la créative suite. En attendant ca tourne, mais les performances sont "limitées"


haaa bonne nouvelle merci tout le monde je vais enfin pouvoir le commander ce macbook

merci merci


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> La machine est largement capable de faire tourner la suite CS2 et quark express quand ceux-ci seront en UB.


Je ne comprend pas comment on peut affirmer de telles choses ? 
Une machine que personne n'a encore entre les mains avec des logiciels qui n'existent pas, mais on peut déjà savoir comment ça tourne ? Il y a un truc qui m'échappe....


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

PYDesign a dit:
			
		

> haaa bonne nouvelle merci tout le monde je vais enfin pouvoir le commander ce macbook
> 
> merci merci



Attention on parle tout de même de deuxième semestre 2007 pour la CS3 si je me souviens bien. En attendant la CS2 tourne au ralenti (j'exagère un peu)

Pour quark ca sera au lancement de la version 7 prévue le 23 mai : http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=120974


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend pas comment on peut affirmer de telles choses ?
> Une machine que personne n'a encore entre les mains avec des logiciels qui n'existent pas, mais on peut déjà savoir comment ça tourne ? Il y a un truc qui m'échappe....



Disons que c'est le même processeur que mon Mac Intel et que dans ce genre d'application la carte graphique n'est pas déterminante.
La CS2 tourne déjà correctement sur mon Imac, donc je pense que la CS3 qui sera UB tournera tout à fait normalement.


----------



## emy648 (17 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Une autre image où l'on se rend mieux compte de la différence de taille :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tiens, là il me parrait moins grand...:mouais: Je crois que le mieux ce sera de voir en vrai...
T'aurais pas une photo par rapport a un ibook 14" tant qu'on y est ... Ca me permettrait d'y voir encore plus clair! Ce que je cherchais à la base c'etait un ultraportable... donc là ca commence a etre un peu foutu... 

Enfin faut voir, je commence à douter de la taille de mon portable (c'est un pc ) 14,1"? ou 15"?:hein:


Il y avait dans ce topic une personne qui avait mis une comparaison des mesures du PB12" et du macbook...mais je ne le retrouve pas...


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, là il me parrait moins grand...:mouais:  Je crois que le mieux ce sera de voir en vrai...
> T'aurais pas une photo par rapport a un ibook 14" tant qu'on y est ... Ca me permettrait d'y voir encore plus clair! Ce que je cherchais à la base c'etait un ultraportable... donc là ca commence a etre un peu foutu...
> 
> Enfin faut voir, je commence à douter de la taille de mon portable (c'est un pc ) 14,1"? ou 15"?:hein:




Depuis hier , je cherche comparaison Ibook 14" vs MacBook , je trouve pas :rose:  :sick: . Sinon :sleep:


----------



## PYDesign (17 Mai 2006)

voici les tailles du macbook

Size and weight
Height: 1.08 inches (2.75 cm)
Width: 12.78 inches (32.5 cm)
Depth: 8.92 inches (22.7 cm)
Weight: 5.2 pounds (2.36 kg)


pour l'ibook 12 c'est

The iBook weighs just 2.2 kgs  almost half a kilo lighter than before. It is appreciably smaller at 28.5 cm x 23 cm x 3.4 cm. At these specs, it fits nicely into your backpack or briefcase.

comme ca on peut comparer


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mai 2006)

oui mais visuellement ....


----------



## ficelle (17 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend pas comment on peut affirmer de telles choses ?
> Une machine que personne n'a encore entre les mains avec des logiciels qui n'existent pas, mais on peut déjà savoir comment ça tourne ? Il y a un truc qui m'échappe....



macbook = macmini, même combat !

et un mini core duo avec 2 go de ram s'en sort très bien avec toshop et indesign en powerpc.... alors pour imaginer que ça roulera très bien en UB, faut pas être devin...

ps : le correcteur orthographique du système me propose de remplacer MarcMame par macramé... j'accepte ?  :rateau:


----------



## PYDesign (17 Mai 2006)

et pour le 14' voici


Dimensions (L x h x e) : 32,3 cm x 25,9 cm x 3,42 cm
Poids : 2,7 kg


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Disons que c'est le même processeur que mon Mac Intel et que dans ce genre d'application la carte graphique n'est pas déterminante.
> La CS2 tourne déjà correctement sur mon Imac, donc je pense que la CS3 qui sera UB tournera tout à fait normalement.


Ah, ben là d'un seul coup, on passe d'une affirmation à des suppositions ce qui, tu en conviendras, n'est pas tout à fait la même chose, surtout quand on vient de convaincre quelqu'un de lacher plus de 1000 sur une affirmation...
J'espere que tu ne t'es pas engagé à le rembourser si ça ne fonctionnait pas _largement_...


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un mini core duo avec 2 go de ram s'en sort très bien avec toshop et indesign en powerpc....


Tu n'exagères pas un tout petit peu.... On est dans le domaine de l'émulation là...  



> ps : le correcteur orthographique du système me propose de remplacer MarcMame par macramé... j'accepte ?  :rateau:


Fait toi plaisir...


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben là d'un seul coup, on passe d'une affirmation à des suppositions ce qui, tu en conviendras, n'est pas tout à fait la même chose, surtout quand on vient de convaincre quelqu'un de lacher plus de 1000&#8364; sur une affirmation...
> J'espere que tu ne t'es pas engagé à le rembourser si ça ne fonctionnait pas _largement_...



Je m'y engagerai sans souci
Comme précisé par ficelle ca tourne déjà correctement sur un mini Intel lorsque le soft est en PPC, alors avec la version UB !


----------



## PYDesign (17 Mai 2006)

en fait il est seulement 3 cm moins large et 7 mm moins epais et il est tout aussi long que l'ibook 14''


----------



## PYDesign (17 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y engagerai sans souci
> Comme précisé par ficelle ca tourne déjà correctement sur un mini Intel lorsque le soft est en PPC, alors avec la version UB !





je prends note


----------



## PYDesign (18 Mai 2006)

bonne nuit a tous il y en a qui travail demain


----------



## Alex6 (18 Mai 2006)

PYDesign a dit:
			
		

> je prends note



Tout jugement subjectif ne sera pas pris en considération bien entendu


----------



## MarcMame (18 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Tout jugement subjectif ne sera pas pris en considération bien entendu


Ca y est, ça commence déjà à se défausser...


----------



## Alex6 (18 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, ça commence déjà à se défausser...



Je ne prendrai pas la peine de relever cette remarque


----------



## ficelle (18 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'exagères pas un tout petit peu.... On est dans le domaine de l'émulation là...



revois les caracteristiques techniques de Roseta... ce n'est pas un emulateur !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2006)

un collegue est revenu des etats unis avec un macbook ce matin

quelle ne fut pas ma surprise et il a eu la delicatesse de me laisser jouer avec

une chose m'a decu et rien que pour ca je ne l'acheterai pas ! le clavier !

j'avais purement et durement l'impression d'avoir un minitel entre les mains !!!!


sinon question bete et innocente !
maintenant que les macbook sont sortis 

peut on esperer un remplacant pour le powerbook 12" ???

un macbook pro 13" wide ou 12" wide ou 14" wide ????

parce que le 15.4" est vraiment trop grand pour moi et j'esperais un portable au design abouti mais plus compact comme le 12" en son temps...


----------



## audery (18 Mai 2006)

bon je viens de passer quelques heures à lire ce "petit" topic, j'ai bien ri, j'ai eu des frayeurs ... hé oui mon petit MBP a moins de 3 semaines et en voyant la sortie je me suis dit "m*** j'ai peut etre fait une connerie!"

mais non, vu qu'on exploite a fond la carte graphique (merci mon copain qui fait de l'inforgraphie et du dessin dessus) et surtout je suis redevenue accro aux jeux video (mon ancien portable était tellement naze que j'y avais renoncé depuis longtemps ..)

alors je vais pas le regretter même si je suis désolée que mon modele 1.83 existe plus .. > il va peut etre devenir collector ^^

enfin bon courage aux nouveaux utilisateurs, vous allez essuyer des plâtres comme les premièrs macbookproiste l'ont fait avant vous ...

> longue vie à la gamme ^


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> revois les caracteristiques techniques de Roseta... ce n'est pas un emulateur !


RINE  ---> Rosetta Is Not an Emulateur


----------



## ficelle (18 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> RINE  ---> Rosetta Is Not an Emulateur




tu veux dire Rine Is Not a Emulator ? 

mais MAME en est un, fa f'est fur !!!


----------



## Pierro78 (18 Mai 2006)

Aussi à mon sens l'inconvenient du format "wide" c'est qu'entre un 12 pouces classique et une 13,3 wide il y a autant de place en verticale, 768 contre 800 pixels...
Donc sur un 12 pouces wide soit on aura mois de 800 pixels ce qui m'etonnerait très fortement ou surement la meme résolution en 1280x800 mais plus petit (icones, etc plus petit par rapport à la taille connue sur Ibook 12") donc plus fatiguant pour les yeux... 
On ne peut pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le "sourire" de la cremière...


----------



## MarcMame (18 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> revois les caracteristiques techniques de Roseta... ce n'est pas un emulateur !


C'est vrai, ce n'est pas un émulateur. C'est un Satellite ! :love: 
Mea culpa.


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Mai 2006)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> sinon question bete et innocente !
> maintenant que les macbook sont sortis
> 
> peut on esperer un remplacant pour le powerbook 12" ???
> ...


Non, la famille MacBook est *au complet*... donc, pas de nouveau MacBook en route pour le moment !
Mais le choix est déjà très correct je trouve... Faut pas rendre la gamme trop hétérogène, ça perd le client. 

En revanche, je suis persuadé qu'Apple *travaille sur un nouveau (concept) Mac portable* :

- soit *ultra-portable *(il n'y en a pas dans la gamme Apple, alors que beaucoup de concurrents en ont !)
- soit, avec l'apparition des_ Origami_ et autres _Tablet Nokia_, ils nous refont le coup du iPod, et sortent un *MacTablet !

*Je ne suis pas expert dans le domaine, mais *je ne pense pas* que la "niche" *ultra-portable soit très intéressante* (prix de développement élevés, et peu de clients potentiels au final ?)... :mouais:

*Par contre*, avec les Tablet, tout reste à faire ! _Origami et Nokia Tablet_ sont largement perfectibles, et ces objets "portables" se pretent parfaitement au jeu du "design chiadé" (comme les téléphones portables maintenant !), domaine ou *Apple frise l'excellence* (avec un marketing béton derrière...) 
La pomme pourrait donc se permettre *une belle innovation* / introduction de produit, comme elle l'a fait avec le iPod.... (alors qu'à l'époque, des lecteurs mp3 existaient déjà, comme Origami aujourd'hui ^^)

Personnellement, *je parie là dessus*, et plus vite que prévu ! (début 2007, avec la sortie de Leopard, et d'un OS adapté au format Tablet ?)


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Mai 2006)

Perso Apple pourrait crée des mac portable abordable  entre 799 et 999 euros


----------



## iLight (18 Mai 2006)

> Perso Apple pourrait crée des mac portable abordable  entre 799 et 999 euros


en même temps, je trouve que la gamme est assez serré comme elle est. il resterait un core solo et un Core duo 1.66ghz pour un portable moins cher.. et ou pourrait -ils encore coupé ?? ecran plus petit...?? , on aurais un DD de 40gb et un combo assurement ... pour avoir cet équipement autant mieux acheter un iBook usagé... 

Mais je ne suis pas contre l'idée.. !! peut-etre plus quand les MBP aurons passer sur les Merom et  que leur caracthéristique ne seront donc plus aussi proche du Macbook...le MB pourrait alors prendre les Core duo plus puissant et laisser les moins puissant pour un Macbook Mini ?? 


pour revenir au MacBook, j'ai un epetite question purement de design (enfin c'est aussi pratique) Est-ce qu'il y a toujours une petite lumiere qui s'allume sur la cable d'alimentation comme sur les iBook ?? (vert quand il est chargé et orange quand il est en charge )


----------



## corloane (18 Mai 2006)

Pas mal... mais
trop lourd
trop grand
le clavier a l'air


----------



## Foguenne (18 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> macbook = macmini, même combat !
> 
> et un mini core duo avec 2 go de ram s'en sort très bien avec toshop et indesign en powerpc.... alors pour imaginer que ça roulera très bien en UB, faut pas être devin...
> 
> ps : le correcteur orthographique du système me propose de remplacer MarcMame par macramé... j'accepte ?  :rateau:



Bien, on fera des économies sur le portable.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mai 2006)

Le MacBook noir :love:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (18 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il n'y aura aucun souci pour tous les effets Tiger et frontrow.
> 
> La machine est largement capable de faire tourner la suite CS2 et quark express quand ceux-ci seront en UB. Je pense que c'est très bientôt pour quark express, mais ca sera un peu plus long pour la créative suite. En attendant ca tourne, mais les performances sont "limitées"


Pour la CS2 d'Adobe, quand Steve avait fait la démo (sur un iMac Core Duo) au mois de janvier, on a bien vu que c'était pas top avec l'émulation Rosetta. Je pense qu'un pro ferait mieux de garder son PPC en attendant que Adobe se décide à sortir sa CS3 en UB.


----------



## samoussa (18 Mai 2006)

Il est 7h30 ! troisieme jour de vie pour le macbook  

La CG est toujours à c... et le blackbook est toujours trop cher :hein:
A part ça il parrait que le clavier rappelle celui du minitel...hum tout va bien donc. 
Du coup je crois vraiment que je vais attendre de l'avoir en mains avant de faire claquer la cb


----------



## gibet_b (18 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Il est 7h30 ! troisieme jour de vie pour le macbook
> 
> La CG est toujours à c... et le blackbook est toujours trop cher :hein:



C'est bon, on a compris, pas la peine de flooder... Merci.

Il est 7h37, il y a toujours des boulets sur macgé !


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mai 2006)

Regardez moi ca 

http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc1=170302


----------



## Frodon (18 Mai 2006)

Et une comparaison:
http://db.xbench.com/merge.xhtml?doc2=169928


----------



## La mouette (18 Mai 2006)

Un MBP 2.16 ghz avec 2 Go de mémoire et 100 DD à 7200 t/min fait 59.6 ...


----------



## xao85 (18 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux commencer par garder tes familiarités pour tes amis.
> Ensuite, tu devrais sans doute mieux te renseigner. En cherchant un tout petit peu, tu verras que les cartes vidéo permettent une prise en charge hardware de beaucoup de codec vidéo (et pas seulement).
> 
> 
> ...




Demandes à ton G3 d'encoder un dvd, de surfer sur intenet, de trier des photos, d'écouter de la musqiue et tt ça en même tps... Je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens quil va saturer. Moi aujourdhui c'est très régulier que mon ordi fasse aurant de choses en même tps, c'est là ou je suis heureux de voir la config musclé dapple!
Et je confirme que les codecs nont rien à voir avec la carte graphique c'est comme si tu me disais que ta carte son est impossible de lire un mp3...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

Bon alors un sondage pour voir les couleurs...? ...:love:


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors un sondage pour voir les couleurs...? ...:love:



+1

J'ai demandé ça y a 20 pages aussi....

Mais les choses évoluent pour moi ! Plus le temps (et les photos passent) et plus je le trouve potable en noir finalement.. comme quoi ! 

Reste que le sondge serait bien intéressant !!


----------



## Dramis (18 Mai 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le prix de base d'un mac comprenant les 512 mo d'origine, c'est pas normal de payer le prix de 1 go pour seulement 512 de plus.



Il faut que tu payes le mec qui va installer la ram.  Et puis ça me parait évident qu'apple ne veut pas vendre de ram avec ces machines.


----------



## xao85 (18 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors un sondage pour voir les couleurs...? ...:love:




Blanc!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Demandes à ton G3 d'encoder un dvd, de surfer sur intenet, de trier des photos, d'écouter de la musqiue et tt ça en même tps... Je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens quil va saturer. Moi aujourdhui c'est très régulier que mon ordi fasse aurant de choses en même tps, c'est là ou je suis heureux de voir la config musclé dapple!
> *Et je confirme que les codecs nont rien à voir avec la carte graphique c'est comme si tu me disais que ta carte son est impossible de lire un mp3... :*D



Et là je confirme que ça ne veut rien dire.


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Mai 2006)

j'ai commandé le blanc (la raison est que je voulais un mac depuis longtemps, justement parcequ'ils sont blancs en général,  et jusque là je n'ai eu que des pc portables gris ou noirs ; ras le bol du sombre !):mouais:


----------



## Paradise (18 Mai 2006)

wouaa comme dejà dias une journée en plus et toujours des gars qui defonce ou critique ce book alors que il n'est pas encore arrivé , c'est dommage je trouve   en ce qu'il conserne cs 2 c'est sur ca va bien tourner pas de probleme et puis si vraiment tu souhaite le perf en attendant le version UB (tu peux toujours attendre... :hein: ) tu prend cs 2 sur pc et tu boot camp la ca va super bien tourner (saleté d'adobe  ) après je pense qu'il ne faut pas trop en demander a ce book certe il est super puissant ca c'est clair mais il ne faut pas oublié que c'est le bas de gamme d'apple  
Bon c'est vraiment dommage qu'il n'y est pas de vrai CG mais il faut faire avec, alors attendons les premiers test sur macG avant de flamber conter ce book 

ps: j'en suis fou


----------



## McSly (18 Mai 2006)

et moi aussi, je viens de le commander en... blanc!

MacBook 13 pouces (blanc) - Intel Core Duo à 2 GHz
Reference: Z0D5
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW) 065-6231
1 Go 667 DDR2 - 2x512 Mo SO-DIMMs 065-6233
Disque dur Serial ATA de 80 Go 065-6227
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo 065-6307
Country Kit 065-6313
Clavier & Mac OS 065-6235
Expédié sous: 3 - 5 jours


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Mai 2006)

la même config que le mien  
la question que je me pose c'est le délais pour qu'il soit entre mes mimines !


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

Message pour un modo : un sondage serait t'il possible pour voir la couleur la plus commandé ? :  Blanc ou Noir, Merci :love:


----------



## rhodmac (18 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> la question que je me pose c'est le délais pour qu'il soit entre mes mimines !



si tout va bien fin mai / début juin... si ya pas de retard sur ce qu'il t'annonce après la commande


----------



## fredintosh (18 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Message pour un modo : un sondage serait t'il possible pour voir la couleur la plus commandé ? :  Blanc ou Noir, Merci :love:


Ben tu peux ouvrir toi même une discussion avec un sondage, non ?


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

je vais pas faire double emploi   ... le modo pourra le rajouter si bon lui semble...


----------



## alargeau (18 Mai 2006)

Sur l'Apple Store les vitesses des DD ne figurent pas, les 100 et 120Go sont en 5400 ou en 4200trs/mn ?


----------



## samoussa (18 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, on a compris, pas la peine de flooder... Merci.
> 
> Il est 7h37, il y a toujours des boulets sur macgé !


tu sais ce qu'il te dit le boulet ?


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

Moi j'f'rai bien un sondage sur ce post pour savoir la proportion de possesseurs de MBP disant que le MB c'est d'la daube, surtout au niveau du clavier et de la CG, enfin pardon, du chipset... :love: 

Sinon, chui trés content d'avoir commandé un minitel blanc laqué sans modem, avec un écran illisible et qui ne pourra même pas faire tourner ghost warcraft VI the return of the vengeance, le tout pour 1100 euros (et on vous rends 1 euro)...


----------



## gibet_b (18 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> tu sais ce qu'il te dit le boulet ?



Non, pas exactement, mais j'imagine assez bien


----------



## alargeau (18 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'f'rai bien un sondage sur ce post pour savoir la proportion de possesseurs de MBP disant que le MB c'est d'la daube, surtout au niveau du clavier et de la CG, enfin pardon, du chipset... :love:
> 
> Sinon, chui trés content d'avoir commandé un minitel blanc laqué sans modem, avec un écran illisible et qui ne pourra même pas faire tourner ghost warcraft VI the return of the vengeance, le tout pour 1100 euros (et on vous rends 1 euro)...



La proportion doit pas être énorme, il paraît qu'ils ont tous revendu leur MBP pour acheter un MB, euh pardon, 2 MB !


----------



## gibet_b (18 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'f'rai bien un sondage sur ce post pour savoir la proportion de possesseurs de MBP disant que le MB c'est d'la daube, surtout au niveau du clavier et de la CG, enfin pardon, du chipset... :love:
> 
> Sinon, chui trés content d'avoir commandé un minitel blanc laqué sans modem, avec un écran illisible et qui ne pourra même pas faire tourner ghost warcraft VI the return of the vengeance, le tout pour 1100 euros (et on vous rends 1 euro)...



+1 cdb  

Vive le minitel !


----------



## arnaudg (18 Mai 2006)

les disques sont à 5400 trm.
Avec ces disques et le processeurs, on devrait avoir une bonne réactivité de la machine (sauf pour les jeux bien sur)


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2006)

Ceci est un sondage pour savoir les tendances des utilisateurs mac vis à vis des couleurs noires ou blanc du nouveau macbook (anciennement ibook uniquement blanc)

Pour *TOUS * les commentaires, merci de continuer dans l'autre fil et de ne pas poster dans celui ci


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

Ben j'l'ai commandé en Blanc


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2006)

Je viens d'écrire TOUS les commentaires dans l'autre fil.


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'écrire TOUS les commentaires dans l'autre fil.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

>


Même un 4ème : 
"Moi, je le voulais en Orange, comme le site de Macg".










_Et sinon, vous pensez quoi de la carte graphique du Macbook? _


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Mai 2006)

Pouvez vous me confirmer que la version OS X tiger est  10.4 sur ce nouveau macbook ? (il faut que je trouve un bouquin pour me "débrouiller" à l'arriver de mon ordi)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> Pouvez vous me confirmer que la version OS X tiger est  10.4 sur ce nouveau macbook ? (il faut que je trouve un bouquin pour me "débrouiller" à l'arriver de mon ordi)


Oui, on peut.

Attends, non. Je crois que c'est macOS9 dedans.


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on peut.
> 
> Attends, non. Je crois que c'est macOS9 dedans.


 
:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: ........ 
une autre question qui va peut-être vous paraitre bête.....le dashboard et cie.....c'est bien en français ????


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: ........
> une autre question qui va peut-être vous paraitre bête.....le dashboard et cie.....c'est bien en français ????


ça dépend des widgets. Il en existe plusieurs milliers, dont quelques uns en français.


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'écrire TOUS les commentaires dans l'autre fil.


 
Ouais mais quand j'ai posté, y'avait pas encore les cases à cocher, alors pouet pouet !!


----------



## gibet_b (18 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: ........
> une autre question qui va peut-être vous paraitre bête.....le dashboard et cie.....c'est bien en français ????



Il plaisante hein !?!? C'est bien Tiger qui est dedans, d'ailleurs ça doit être écrit sur la page du macbook du site d'Apple.


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: ........
> une autre question qui va peut-être vous paraitre bête.....le dashboard et cie.....c'est bien en français ????


 
Question : quand tu as commandé, tu as choisi OSX en français ? Donc tout ce qui as été localisé en français le sera. Reste effectivement certains softs ou wigets que tu peux télécharger qui seront en anglais ou autre si ceci n'ont pas été localisés. Mais bon, un widget, c'est surtout graphique, y'a pas trop besoin de lire


----------



## chlipounii (18 Mai 2006)

ca fait depuis decembre que je voulais switcher mais j'attendais le remplacant de l'ibook! :rose: alors voila, apres 6 mois de lecture du forum, je poste mon premier message!  
alors malgres la carte graphique qui vous fait tous hurler (perso je m'en fous j'ai une console pour jouer!), et toutes les differentes critiques, perso je suis totalement sous le charme :love: :love: :love: 
je l'ai commande tout de suite mardi aprem :
macbook black
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM- 2x512
80GB Serial ATA drive
SuperDrive (DVD±RW/CD-RW)

oui je sais le noir est plus cher, mais en 6 mois j'ai bien eu le temps d'economiser, et puis j'en peux rien, c'est tres basique comme raison, mais je le trouve vraiment trop beau en noir :love: :love: 
il devrait arriver le 2 juin au plus tard, j'ai vraiment hate!

et merci pour le forum, j'ai deja appris enormement de choses grace a vous, et ce n'est qu'un debut...


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Il plaisante hein !?!? C'est bien Tiger qui est dedans, d'ailleurs ça doit être écrit sur la page du macbook du site d'Apple.


 
Oui, livré avec 10.4.6


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas faire double emploi   ... le modo pourra le rajouter si bon lui semble...



Non, pas toi. --


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

hein ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> hein ?


Clique sur le smiley


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

oh punaize le boulet   oué café en perf vite  :love: merci msieur Ed   avec un coup de U2 à donf tiens... :love: 

(Edith & Marcel en aparté : J'ai des excuses : hier soir mon équipe à perdue... mais on à gagné à la jeanlain et leffe blonde... et sur fifa 2006...:love


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

ya pas bcp de noirs en fait


----------



## valoriel (18 Mai 2006)

Blanc et noir!! Mais vu qu'il fallait choisir... 

J'ai mis blanc, n'en déplaise aux noirs


----------



## essaion (18 Mai 2006)

Je ne crois pas que cela ait été dit, apparemment il y aurait certains problèmes de rayures sur les Macbook noir :
http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=2397


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2006)

essaion a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que cela ait été dit, apparemment il y aurait certains problèmes de rayures sur les Macbook noir :
> http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=2397




chouette comme ça mon MacBook aura le même coté Patiné que mon Lombard avait !! 

pis comme ça mon futur-ex Ti que j'ai donné à Madame ne sera pas trop trop jaloux !!


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le MacBook noir :love:




au secours Sir nous fait une rechuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttte !!!    

[old-private-joke ! )


----------



## yret (18 Mai 2006)

discussions fusionnées (sondage "couleur" et "macbook arrivé")


----------



## Grug2 (18 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Question : quand tu as commandé, tu as choisi OSX en français ? Donc tout ce qui as été localisé en français le sera. Reste effectivement certains softs ou wigets que tu peux télécharger qui seront en anglais ou autre si ceci n'ont pas été localisés. Mais bon, un widget, c'est surtout graphique, y'a pas trop besoin de lire


 ah bon ? OSX n'est plus multilangue  :hein:


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ? OSX n'est plus multilangue  :hein:



on la connait ta langue à toi !! 


oupsssssssss.... je sors !


----------



## emy648 (18 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, là il me parrait moins grand...:mouais: Je crois que le mieux ce sera de voir en vrai...
> T'aurais pas une photo par rapport a un ibook 14" tant qu'on y est ... Ca me permettrait d'y voir encore plus clair! Ce que je cherchais à la base c'etait un ultraportable... donc là ca commence a etre un peu foutu...
> 
> Enfin faut voir, je commence à douter de la taille de mon portable (c'est un pc ) 14,1"? ou 15"?:hein:
> ...


 

je viens de retrouver la boite de mon pc portable, et c'est bien un 15" que j'ai (le modèle que j'ai se faisait en 2 tailles à l'époque, et vu que je ne m'y connais pas des masses, je ne savais pas très bien dire ce que j'avais entre les pattes!) !! 

Voilà qui me rassure! Le 13,3" devrait donc me sembler moins encombrant!
Sur ce, je retourne à mon étude!!


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ? OSX n'est plus multilangue  :hein:


 
J'essayai de faire simple...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> au secours Sir nous fait une rechuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttte !!!
> 
> [old-private-joke ! )




Carrement ouais :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Carrement ouais :love:


Je croyais que toi et SMG n'avait rien à voir avec toi?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (18 Mai 2006)

essaion a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que cela ait été dit, apparemment il y aurait certains problèmes de rayures sur les Macbook noir :
> http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=2397


C'est un fake


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fake


Comment tu sais ça?


----------



## iota (18 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Les premiers benchs de MacWorld.
L'iBook prend un sacré coup de vieux...

@+
iota


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (18 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais ça?


J'en sais rien 

Mais pour tout dire, je trouve ça assez bizarre. La façon dont il est griffé, l'endroit (d'habitude les première griffe apparaissent ailleur,).


----------



## audery (18 Mai 2006)

je vais dire GRIS de mon macbookpro ... > ok je sors ...

alors pour le sondage je vais dire blanc ca fait moins pc


----------



## laf (18 Mai 2006)

Je trouve que l'encombrment est quand même problématique. J'espérais avoir un 13" quasiment dans le même format que le 12" en gagnant sur les bords autour de l'écran et en fait, il est aussi large qu'un 14" que je trouve vraiment trop large. En plus, il est vraiment rès lourd, presque autant qu'un MBP 15".
Comment ça se fait ça?


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

vas comprendre Charles


----------



## iota (18 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça se fait ça?


Ben regarde les différentes photos.
Rien que l'écran 13" wide est aussi large que le powerbook 12"...

@+
iota


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Les premiers benchs de MacWorld.
> L'iBook prend un sacré coup de vieux...
> ...



mouais, pour les gens qui utilisent essentiellement la CS adobe, on est pas près d'avoir le gain de performance annoncé (courant 2007 pour la réécriture), donc... mon Quad va me suffire encore un peu...


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que l'encombrment est quand même problématique. J'espérais avoir un 13" quasiment dans le même format que le 12" en gagnant sur les bords autour de l'écran et en fait, il est aussi large qu'un 14" que je trouve vraiment trop large. En plus, il est vraiment rès lourd, presque autant qu'un MBP 15".
> Comment ça se fait ça?


 
Chai pas :
- le poids du modem et/ou de la CG ?
- 1 kg de pâte thermique ?
- l'aimant pour la fermeture ?
- les 8 couches de laque ?
- le clavier minitel blindé ?
- la vitre glossy ?


----------



## Frodon (18 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Les premiers benchs de MacWorld.
> L'iBook prend un sacré coup de vieux...
> ...


On constate cela dit que le MacBook s'en sort quand même mieux sous UT2004 que l'ancien iBook, malgré sa GMA950.

Ce qui est rassurant, puisque cela signifie qu'a priori tous les jeux auxquels les utilisateurs d'iBook pouvaient jouer devraient tourner aussi bien sinon mieux sur le MacBook.

En effet:

UT2004, en 1024x768 pixels avec tous les options audio et graphiques au maximum:

- iBook: 14.1 FPS
- MacBook: 17.6 à 17.8FPS

La GMA950 n'est pas si merdique que certains voudraient le faire croire apparement


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais rien


OK, ça me rassure 



			
				bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour tout dire, je trouve ça assez bizarre. La façon dont il est griffé, l'endroit (d'habitude les première griffe apparaissent ailleur,).


Moi, je vois plus une trace laissé par le Polystyrène, un point de contact, de frottement ou autre qui aurait attaquer le portable durant le transport. Pas comme un accident arrivé après déballage


----------



## iota (18 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> On constate cela dit que le MacBook s'en sort quand même mieux sous UT2004 que l'ancien iBook, malgré sa GMA950.


Oui, mais dans les deux cas, c'est injouable  

@+
iota


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

un Mac c'est fait pour travailler pas pour jouer  les pécés c'est fait pour jouer


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mouais, pour les gens qui utilisent essentiellement la CS adobe, on est pas près d'avoir le gain de performance annoncé (courant 2007 pour la réécriture), donc... mon Quad va me suffire encore un peu...




j'étais un poil déçu en regardant les benchs mais en voyant ton post, je me suis rappelé qu'un écran 13,3" pour retoucher mes scans 6x6 en 4800dpi, ça n'allait pas être jouasse et que le MacBook servirait à des choses moins contraignantes...


----------



## iota (18 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'étais un poil déçu en regardant les benchs mais en voyant ton post, je me suis rappelé qu'un écran 13,3" pour retoucher mes scans 6x6 en 4800dpi, ça n'allait pas être jouasse


Le Macbook supporte le mode bureau étendu.
Un deuxième écran pour la retouche photo et c'est parti 

@+
iota


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mouais, pour les gens qui utilisent essentiellement la CS adobe, on est pas près d'avoir le gain de performance annoncé (courant 2007 pour la réécriture), donc... mon Quad va me suffire encore un peu...


 
Bah, ça dépend, pour dessiner une termitière ou un banc, ça devrait te suffire...


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Le Macbook supporte le mode bureau étendu.
> Un deuxième écran pour la retouche photo et c'est parti
> 
> @+
> iota



et je fais quoi du Imac Core Duo 20" de ma chérie alors ?  et de mon petit mini et son 19"  et mon vieux bipro avec son 21" ?!!è  

nan le macbook ce sera cool pour toutes les applications portables (DVD in the TGV, Civilization dans le lit... etc..., dire des conneries ou des trucs intelligents sur Macgé etc...)   plus sérieusement pour travailler sur un truc en live mais le gros des retouches se fera toujours chez moi de manière statique


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'étais un poil déçu en regardant les benchs mais en voyant ton post, je me suis rappelé qu'un écran 13,3" pour retoucher mes scans 6x6 en 4800dpi, ça n'allait pas être jouasse et que le MacBook servirait à des choses moins contraignantes...




Rémi tu retouches pas tes photos...pas toi???  :love:


----------



## Paradise (18 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> On constate cela dit que le MacBook s'en sort quand même mieux sous UT2004 que l'ancien iBook, malgré sa GMA950.
> 
> Ce qui est rassurant, puisque cela signifie qu'a priori tous les jeux auxquels les utilisateurs d'iBook pouvaient jouer devraient tourner aussi bien sinon mieux sur le MacBook.
> 
> ...




si ut2004 sera jouable mais il faudra pas mettre beaucoup de niveau de details.. etc.. c'est dommage
mais bon les gars si vous voulez vraiment jouer ou travailler 3d et que vous avez pas les moyens de prendre un MBP.. et bien prenez un macbook bas de gamme + une tour pc (trop pas chère avec un carte graphique potable)


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Rémi tu retouches pas tes photos...pas toi???  :love:


 
Tain j'avais même pas relevé ! C'te honte !!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et *je fais* quoi du Imac Core Duo 20" *de ma chérie* alors ?  et de mon petit mini et son 19"  et mon vieux bipro avec son 21" ?!!è
> 
> nan le macbook ce sera cool pour toutes les applications portables (DVD in the TGV, *Civilization dans le lit*... etc..., dire des conneries ou des trucs intelligents sur Macgé etc...)   plus sérieusement pour travailler sur un truc en live mais le gros des retouches se fera toujours chez moi de manière statique


Butain ! à chaque fois que tu lui fais une chose tu dois attendre un tour ?? :affraid:


----------



## Frodon (18 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> si ut2004 sera jouable mais il faudra pas mettre beaucoup de niveau de details.. etc.. c'est dommage


C'est clair que c'est dommage de réduire les détails et la résolution, mais ca a toujours été le problème avec les iBooks.
Cela dit pour un certain nombre de gens qui, comme moi, ne joue qu'occasionnellement et n'ont sont pas plus génés que ca de baisser la qualité graphique, ca peut tout à fait convenir.

En fait, pour faire simple, tous ceux qui étaient satisfait de leur iBook sur ce point, le seront toujours avec le MacBook.



> mais bon les gars si vous voulez vraiment jouer ou travailler 3d et que vous avez pas les moyens de prendre un MBP.. et bien prenez un macbook bas de gamme + une tour pc (trop pas chère avec un carte graphique potable)


A voir aussi si avec le prix du MacBook + le prix du PC ca vaudrait pas mieux pour eux d'attendre quelques mois pour un MacBook Pro. Surtout s'ils travaillent beaucoup sur des softs genre Motion qui ne marche lui pas du tout sur un MacBook. 
Parce que les jeux on peut s'en passer en déplacement, mais pour un professionnel qui utilise des softs gourmand en ressources 3D hardware, tel que Motion, ca serait dommage qu'en déplacement un tel profesionnel ne puisse pas retoucher ses travaux sous Motion parce qu'il a pris un MacBook au lieu d'un MacBook Pro.


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Rémi tu retouches pas tes photos...pas toi???  :love:




euh... 

je répondrais en présence de mon avocat !!  :modo:  :love: :love: 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Butain ! à chaque fois que tu lui fais une chose tu dois attendre un tour ?? :affraid:



on écrit ça Butin... ah ces suisses !!!   

ps : je joue pas quand je suis nu dans le lit : ça chauffe trop !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (18 Mai 2006)

Le bar a envahi la discussion !! :modo: :modo:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Le bar a envahi la discussion !! :modo: :modo:


Relax, bois un coup.


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Le bar a envahi la discussion !! :modo: :modo:




ah, pourtant, j'ai pas encore vu Sonnyboy... tu dois confondre...


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Le bar a envahi la discussion !! :modo: :modo:


en même temps, au bout 1355messages, tout semble avoir été dit 

pour résumer: le macbook c'est chouette :style:

bon, je m'interroge sur un choix entre un mini et un macbook quand même, suite à cette mise à jour


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

oh ouais !!!!  :love: :style: :king:  plein plein plein :love:


----------



## bouilla (18 Mai 2006)

Bon alors, je le prend ou non ce black macbook ?


----------



## xao85 (18 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> et moi aussi, je viens de le commander en... blanc!
> 
> MacBook 13 pouces (blanc) - Intel Core Duo à 2 GHz
> Reference: Z0D5
> ...



Je prends également cette configuration, au début jpensais à un dd de 100Go mais en fait ça va me faire trop cher.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, je le prend ou non ce black macbook ?


 oh le JJ !!! :love:   évidemment geek comme tu es


----------



## chounim (18 Mai 2006)

yop, je sais plus qui disait qu'il prendrait ( conditionnel) un MacBook PRO pour l'étendu de bureau, mais non, le MacBook aussi inclue desormais cette fonction :

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/6054040/wo/mk5fLPJ6Z6w02t5T6RHk1chfP6V/0.PSLID?mco=32B42242&nclm=MacBook


----------



## MarcMame (18 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> On constate cela dit que le MacBook s'en sort quand même mieux sous UT2004 que l'ancien iBook, malgré sa GMA950.
> 
> Ce qui est rassurant, puisque cela signifie qu'a priori tous les jeux auxquels les utilisateurs d'iBook pouvaient jouer devraient tourner aussi bien sinon mieux sur le MacBook.
> 
> ...


Si, c'est une grosse daube. Ce n'est pas la bonne conclusion qu'il faut en tirer. La bonne conclusion, c'est que le processeur est suffisement puissant pour palier à la faiblesse de ce chipset. 
C'est quand même navrant de ne pas pouvoir faire tourner correctement un jeu qui à déjà 2 ans sur une machine toute neuve... Avec des jeux comme Doom3, Quake4 ou CoD2, on doit être plus proche du visionnage de diapositives qu'autre chose....  

La bonne conclusion, c'est que l'ancienne gamme d'iBook était relativement capable de faire tourner les jeux de son époque alors que le nouveau MacBook ne le pourra pas.


----------



## jugnin (18 Mai 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> yop, je sais plus qui disait qu'il prendrait ( conditionnel) un MacBook PRO pour l'étendu de bureau, mais non, le MacBook aussi inclue desormais cette fonction :




Tout comme l'iBook d'ailleurs, après installation d'un petit script débridant la carte graphique.

_
Non non je défends pas ma machine comme je peux._


----------



## chounim (18 Mai 2006)

hum...   "débridage"... moué, j'l'utilise aussi, mais ca flingue ta garantie, là, plus de problemes....


----------



## Frodon (18 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Avec des jeux comme Doom3


A ce sujet voir thread du Mac mini, un utilisateur a fait une vidéo de Doom 3, et même si c'est franchement pas terrible à mon sens, c'est qd même pas au point d'être une suite diapo, doit y'avoir 10-15FPS quelque chose comme ca.



> La bonne conclusion, c'est que l'ancienne gamme d'iBook était relativement capable de faire tourner les jeux de son époque alors que le nouveau MacBook ne le pourra pas.


Oui et non, l'iBook ne peut pas faire non plus tourner correctement les jeux les plus gourmands de son époque (et encore moins ceux d'aujourd'hui), même si c'était à une moins grande envergure car c'était vraiment que les tous derniers jeux qui ramaient.
Ce qui est important aussi dans ces Benchs, c'est que tous les jeux auquels on jouais sur un iBook continueront à bien tourner sur le MacBook, donc y'a pas de regression comme on pouvait le craindre.

Cependant, je ne connais aucune machine d'entrée de gamme, passées ou présentes, portables ou desktop, qui soient capable de faire tourner les derniers jeux en date.

Cela dit perso je suis un défenseur des valeurs ludiques d'un jeux avant même les valeurs techniques. Et je préfère largement jouer à un vieux jeu même 2D qu'a un des derniers jeux 3D si le vieux jeu s'avère beaucoup plus fun. Et encore quand je joue (n'étant pas vraiment un joueur et les jeux actuels n'étant pas très fun à mon goût).
Par exemple je préfère jouer à Lemmings ou Worms version original (la version sur Amiga donc  ), qu'a un Doom 3, un Quake 4 ou un COD2.


----------



## jugnin (18 Mai 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> hum...   "débridage"... moué, j'l'utilise aussi, mais ca flingue ta garantie, là, plus de problemes....



Ouais mais :

1) Suffit désactiver et virer ledit script si tu l'envoies au SAV, la carte graphique n'ira pas te balancer.
2) Mon iBook n'est plus sous garantie depuis belle lurette.

Donc pas de problème.

Cela dit, il est vrai que c'est toujours mieux que la fonction soit native.
En même temps il était temps.


----------



## Audrey b. (18 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

C'est pour un conseil d'achat Mac/Book

Equation
Sachant que le model d'entrée de gamme est à 1099 
que le 2 Ghz est à 1299 
qu'un graveur  DVD externe coute en moyenne 200 

problématique
- Est il préférable d'acheter un graveur DVD externe (supérieur en qualité que superdrive)?
genre LaCie d2 à 199 , permettra den plus de l'utiliser sur plusieurs ordinateurs 
- Où de prendre le modèle à 2 Ghz avec le graveur intégré parce que justement il est plus puissant?

utilisation
- bureautique
- stockage et lecture d'émorméments de photos et travaux de graphistes
- utilisation base de données


question subsidiaire
- y-a-t'il d'autres éléments en plus sur le modèle à 2 Ghz?


----------



## olaye (18 Mai 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais :
> 
> 1) Suffit désactiver et virer ledit script si tu l'envoies au SAV, la carte graphique n'ira pas te balancer.
> 2) Mon iBook n'est plus sous garantie depuis belle lurette.
> ...



vous allez dire que je suis feignant de ne pas aller le chercher, mais ce script on le trouve où?
j'imagine que ça marche aussi pour un iMac g4 800?
(c'est ce qui me retient d'acheter un écran à part)


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2006)

screen spanning doctor


----------



## draz_zes (18 Mai 2006)

quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur:

-apple fera kan la mise à jour MIPE,
-Pensez vous que le macbook (black) peut bien tenir sur Apertune?
merci davance.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

apertune le logiciel qui coute cher ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> apertune le logiciel qui coute cher ?


Arfff, toasted.


----------



## bouilla (18 Mai 2006)

Question de fainéant : La ram c'est pas la meme que sur les macmini powerpc ?...


----------



## olaye (18 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> screen spanning doctor



ci-mer.


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Mai 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Question de fainéant : La ram c'est pas la meme que sur les macmini powerpc ?...


Non, c'est de la DDR2 SODIMM 667 sur le MacBook
alors que c'est de DDR 266 sur le Mini


----------



## gibet_b (18 Mai 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Question de fainéant : La ram c'est pas la meme que sur les macmini powerpc ?...



Tu mériterais qu'on ne te réponde pas  Réponse : non.


----------



## Paradise (18 Mai 2006)

et bien voilà quelques jours après ctte sortie ca magnifique macbook ne sera pas dans mes mains dommage, pour cause la faible puissance graphique, je ne peu pas me permettre de le prendre (3ds maya)... vraiment dommage bon bhin j vous laissent


----------



## bouilla (18 Mai 2006)

Mici


----------



## duracel (18 Mai 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Mici


 
Tu te fais pitit?


----------



## bouilla (18 Mai 2006)

Pas spécialement 


C'est le retour du bar des floodeurs


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2006)

draz_zes a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur:
> 
> -apple fera kan la mise à jour MIPE,


C'est fait.



			
				draz_zes a dit:
			
		

> -Pensez vous que le macbook (black) peut bien tenir sur Apertune?
> merci davance.


Non, car la boite est trop étroite et le MacBook, risque de tomber et s'abîmer. Mieux vaut le faire tenir sur une boite de Final Cut Pro bien plus large


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

rapide la gazier


----------



## atcha_sama (18 Mai 2006)

Vraiment J'adore vraiment ce macbook  la version Noir est vraiment magnifique . Les améliorations sont assez bien . Aie aie mon chtit ibook aura peut etre un petit frere . :love: :love:


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2006)

il y a un sondage en première page sur la couleur favorite


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il y a un sondage en première page sur la couleur favorite


Exact, et toujours pas assez d'options.


----------



## xao85 (18 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de cacher ma CB



Moi aussi!!! 
Mac book 2Ghz 1Go de ram et 80Go de DD en blanc svp:love:
Par contre j'ai payé par chèque donc le tps que le tt arrive, jaurai pas mon ordi avant le 5 juin


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2006)

Il manque  : 
Obiwan Kenobi
Vert
J'aime pas les macs de toute façon
Je n'ai jamais touché à un ordinateur et je m'en fous, je prefere aller au bar avec mes potes!


----------



## naas (18 Mai 2006)

Quel est le rapport avec le sujet ?


----------



## draz_zes (18 Mai 2006)

tu fai koi là alors?
meme ds les barr on aura besoin dun bon mac pr bien mixer lol garage band etc...


----------



## Max London (18 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il manque  :
> Obiwan Kenobi
> Vert
> J'aime pas les macs de toute façon
> Je n'ai jamais touché à un ordinateur et je m'en fous, je prefere aller au bar avec mes potes!



Obiwan Kenobi...c'est pas dans un Qui veut Gagner des Millions, version Guignols de l'Info, avec Bernadette Chirac? 
Si c'est ça, cela reste un de mes momments favoris, rahlala, la tête de JP Foucault 



			
				atcha_sama a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment J'adore vraiment ce macbook  la version Noir est vraiment magnifique . Les améliorations sont assez bien . Aie aie mon chtit ibook aura peut etre un petit frere .:love: :love:



Un grand frère même 

(Youhouu, 1400e poste)


----------



## chupastar (18 Mai 2006)

Moi il y a une chose qui m'intrigue: où sont les haut-parleurs du MacBook?


----------



## iota (18 Mai 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Moi il y a une chose qui m'intrigue: où sont les haut-parleurs du MacBook?


Sur la tranche, à l'arrière, le son rebondit sur l'écran (quand le macbook est ouvert) et est renvoyé vers l'utilisateur.

@+
iota


----------



## PYDesign (18 Mai 2006)

Derrière et le son rebondit contre le bas de l'écran


----------



## chupastar (18 Mai 2006)

Ok! Merci.

J'espère que le son sera meilleur que sur les iBook...


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2006)

Et si l'ecran est fermé?


----------



## iota (18 Mai 2006)

Et hop... le Macbook en images qui bougent.

Le trackpad :love::love:

@+
iota


----------



## Alex6 (18 Mai 2006)

Petite comparaison du tarif du macbook avec un Dell, sur mac bidouille. Intéressant : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-05-18/#12801


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

Moi chu preneur d'une vidéo, même de mauvaise qualité, où l'on voit un son qui rebondit... juste par curiosité...


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et hop... le Macbook en images qui bougent.
> 
> Le trackpad :love::love:
> 
> ...


 
On a retrouvé la fille perdue de Jean Pierre Bellemare...


----------



## Lamar (18 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et hop... le Macbook en images qui bougent.
> 
> Le trackpad :love::love:
> 
> ...



Super la video, merci pour le lien.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

ce qui est génial c'est que c'est microsoft qui est sponsor


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2006)

Photos de l'interieur : 
http://www.kodawarisan.com/macbook/macbook003.html

Y'a pas beaucoup de place quand même


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mai 2006)

ne trouve t'on pas des sacoches "seconde peau " pour le mac book ,comme il y avait pour 'l'ibook ?
en effet ,je souhaiterais ,quand je l'aurais ,uniquement le protéger des rayures a l'intérieur de ma saccoche en cuir...


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ne trouve t'on pas des sacoches "seconde peau " pour le mac book ,comme il y avait pour 'l'ibook ?
> en effet ,je souhaiterais ,quand je l'aurais ,uniquement le protéger des rayures a l'intérieur de ma saccoche en cuir...


 
Patencore...


----------



## xao85 (18 Mai 2006)

Comme quoi l'intel GMA950 ne s'en tire pas trop mal... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?find=lastposter&f=45


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Patencore...



ouai a la limite on peut en confectionner une soi meme ...c'est pas trop dur...et çà reviens moins cher...


----------



## ficelle (18 Mai 2006)

> Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'expédition concernant votre commande sur l'Apple Store. Votre commande a été expédiée et vous sera livrée à l'adresse que vous nous avez indiquée. Veuillez conserver cet e-mail car il contient votre numéro de commande...



il est en route


----------



## iota (18 Mai 2006)

Toujours en images qui bougent.
Comment enlever la batterie, changer la RAM et le disque dur par MacWorld.

Le verrou magnétique en action.

@+
iota


----------



## olaye (18 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Toujours en images qui bougent.
> Comment enlever la batterie, changer la RAM et le disque dur par MacWorld.
> 
> Le verrou magnétique en action.
> ...



ouarf, on voit bien le reflet sur l'écran, surtout
bon, allez, c'est pas ça qui va me détourner de l'acheter, je rigole


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Toujours en images qui bougent.
> Comment enlever la batterie, changer la RAM et le disque dur par MacWorld.
> 
> Le verrou magnétique en action.
> ...



très facile la ram et le DD...que du bon...
moi qui compte le prendre sans option ,il évoluera aussi facilement que mon power mac !


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

Par contre, je trouve ça génial... http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=121004


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et hop... le Macbook en images qui bougent.
> 
> Le trackpad :love::love:
> 
> ...



Y pas..., le petit foulard, c'est classe...:rateau:


----------



## rizoto (18 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tiens, et si on regardait K2000...



La(n)guille tu ferais bien d'aller en regarder quelques épisodes.

Ma question concernant la comparaison de l'ati 9550 et de l'intel 950 etait justifiée surtout quand je vois les benchs du macbook.

Honnêtemment faire 3fps de plus qu'un Ibook sur n jeu vieux de 2 ans c'est un peu abusé.


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

Rizoto, j'pense que t'as pas pané le sens de son message. C'est juste que si j'me souviens bien, y'a eu un bug et ton post a été publié en n exemplaires... Ensuite, ben visionne la K7 "Les nuls la pub" et ça devrait le faire...

Mais mamaaaaaaan, demain j'ai compèèèteeeeuuuuh !


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mai 2006)

n'explique rien, c'est un nioube, il faut pas parler aux nioubes...


----------



## olaye (18 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le MacBook sera à la fnac Digitale en démo vendredi ou samedi de cette semaine :love:



des précisions sur cette info?
parceque voir les petites touches blanches d'ici demain, ça me botte.

(rien trouvé sur le site de la fnouc)


----------



## Max London (18 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Rizoto, j'pense que t'as pas pané le sens de son message. C'est juste que si j'me souviens bien, y'a eu un bug et ton post a été publié en n exemplaires... Ensuite, ben visionne la K7 "Les nuls la pub" et ça devrait le faire...
> 
> Mais mamaaaaaaan, demain j'ai compèèèteeeeuuuuh !





Trop marrant 
C'était un message du CCC, le comité contre les chats


----------



## emy648 (18 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et hop... le Macbook en images qui bougent.
> 
> Le trackpad :love::love:
> 
> ...


 
waw...jsuis conquise... je crois que je vais pas attendre de le voir en vrai pour le commander!


----------



## Alex6 (18 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je trouve ça génial... http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=121004



Si je ne me trompe pas c'était déjà faisable avec iscroll installé sur les ibook. Maintenant c'est intégré, c'est tout !


----------



## Fondug (18 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne me trompe pas c'était déjà faisable avec iscroll installé sur les ibook. Maintenant c'est intégré, c'est tout !


 
Yep on pouvait le faire auparavant, tout comme il y avait ctrl+clic mais là, en natif, ça va attirer du monde. Ben ouais, y'a plein de switchers qui s'inquiètent pour des détails aussi infimes que le clic droit...


----------



## iota (18 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne me trompe pas c'était déjà faisable avec iscroll installé sur les ibook. Maintenant c'est intégré, c'est tout !


Je confirme, c'est intégré depuis une petit moment dans iScroll 

@+
iota


----------



## audery (18 Mai 2006)

processeur inamovible ...  allez on va jouer les boulets mais en temps normal, il est amovible sur les ordi portables, le processeur??


----------



## iota (18 Mai 2006)

audery a dit:
			
		

> processeur inamovible ...  allez on va jouer les boulets mais en temps normal, il est amovible sur les ordi portables, le processeur??


Dans certains portables PC c'est le cas.
Mais bon, soudé le processeur permet de faire un ordinateur plus fin (épaisseur du socket en moins).

@+
iota


----------



## jazzalaplage (18 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi!!!
> Mac book 2Ghz 1Go de ram et 80Go de DD en blanc svp:love:
> Par contre j'ai payé par chèque donc le tps que le tt arrive, jaurai pas mon ordi avant le 5 juin


 
Salut à tous, je suis nouveau sur ce site, je viens de commander la même config le jour même de la sortie (mardi) et il m'annonce une sortie d'usine (Asiatique) pour le 23 et une livraison pour le 1er juin.
Je vous tiens au courrant.
Cordialement


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (18 Mai 2006)

En tout cas, il y en a qui se déchaine au vu de l'annonce...


----------



## Max London (18 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, il y en a qui se déchaine au vu de l'annonce...



Aaah ces japonais...


----------



## iota (18 Mai 2006)

À noter au passage que les performances en 3D Macbook seront certainement inférieures à celles du Mac mini.
Bien qu'équipé tout deux du GMA950, il est cadencé à 400 MHz pour le Mac mini conte 250Mhz pour le Macbook.

Personnellement, je pense qu'on ne verra pas de différence en 2D, ça va surtout se jouer sur la 3D (on passe de mauvais à très mauvais quoi... ).

@+
iota

_PS : désolé de pas avoir prévenu plus tôt, je viens juste de m'en rendre compte :rose:_


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mai 2006)

Un portable et encore plus un mac n'est pas fait pour jouer


----------



## woulf (18 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Un portable et encore plus un mac n'est pas fait pour jouer



Ce temps est bien révolu avec des cartes graphiques 128 voire 256 mos (pas que chez apple, loin de là), des processeurs qui suivent et des écrans tout à fait sympas.
Je viens de revendre un toshiba 17' avec CG 256 mos, et franchement, Tomb raider legend tournait à merveille dessus...

N'importe quel macbook pro remplit parfaitement sa tâche lorsqu'il s'agit de jouer.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Un portable et encore plus un mac n'est pas fait pour jouer



Non, c'est fait pour mettre sous bulle et se tripoter devant...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Un portable et encore plus un mac n'est pas fait pour jouer


ptain j'en aurait lu des conneries dans ce fil... :sleep:


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

tiens Le concombremaske j'ai trouvé ta vraie photo ...


----------



## MarcMame (18 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> A ce sujet voir thread du Mac mini, un utilisateur a fait une vidéo de Doom 3, et même si c'est franchement pas terrible à mon sens, c'est qd même pas au point d'être une suite diapo, doit y'avoir 10-15FPS quelque chose comme ca.


En 800x600 et tout au minimum ?




> Ce qui est important aussi dans ces Benchs, c'est que tous les jeux auquels on jouais sur un iBook continueront à bien tourner sur le MacBook, donc y'a pas de regression comme on pouvait le craindre.


Encore heureux ! En général, avec la sortie d'une nouvelle machine, on est en droit de s'attendre à une progression, pas une stagnation tu ne crois pas ? Et dans ce domaine, c'est ce qui semble se produire.




> Cela dit perso je suis un défenseur des valeurs ludiques d'un jeux avant même les valeurs techniques.


C'est un tout autre débat hors sujet. On discute ici d'une machine, de ses possibilités comme de ses limites. Il ne s'agit pas de savoir si il faut jouer (ou pire : à quoi) mais si on peut jouer.


----------



## Gregware73 (18 Mai 2006)

Ce macbook permet de former au débat...aprés "mardi ou pas mardi prochain" maintenant c'est "est-ce que la carte graphique est suffisante?". 

Personellement je suis sur PC j'ai une carte graphique assez puissante qui ne me sert a rien, et quand je vais switcher(vite pitié!) cela ne va pas me gener plus que ça, parce que en tant qu'étudiant si je prend un ordi portable c'est pas pour les jeux...et je pense que la majorité des acheteurs potentiels de macbook ne le sont pas pour la partie "jeux" ou alors qu'ils aillent chez alienware! 

De toute façon, la carte graphique aurait été plus puissante on aurait critiqué autre chose, de plus je suis content que le prix reste assez bas et je me dis que si la carte graphique avait été plus puissante j'aurais peut-être du sortir plus d'argent(les étudiants calculent leurs budgets a 50 prés!lol!) donc bon...

La carte graphique est peu puissante?et alors tant pis, on voulait pas une béte de course, un ordi entrée de gamme avec autant de (bons) equipement me parait deja génial...pourquoi toujours chercher la petite béte?:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ... tiens Le concombremaske j'ai trouvé ta vraie photo ...



du foot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Plutôt me faire harakiri avec une petite cuillère émoussée... :rateau: 

Concernant tes photos, je préfère de (très) loin tes portraits féminins  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## samoussa (18 Mai 2006)

je reviens juste du taffe . Je sais pas si vous avez déja regardé ces benchs. http://www.macworld.com/2006/05/firstlooks/macbookbench/index.php


----------



## Alex6 (18 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> Ce macbook permet de former au débat...aprés "mardi ou pas mardi prochain" maintenant c'est "est-ce que la carte graphique est suffisante?".
> 
> Personellement je suis sur PC j'ai une carte graphique assez puissante qui ne me sert a rien, et quand je vais switcher(vite pitié!) cela ne va pas me gener plus que ça, parce que en tant qu'étudiant si je prend un ordi portable c'est pas pour les jeux...et je pense que la majorité des acheteurs potentiels de macbook ne le sont pas pour la partie "jeux" ou alors qu'ils aillent chez alienware!
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord avec ce raisonnement


----------



## Alex6 (18 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> je reviens juste du taffe . Je sais pas si vous avez déja regardé ces benchs. http://www.macworld.com/2006/05/firstlooks/macbookbench/index.php



Oui, l'adresse a déjà été communiquée


----------



## Steph-24 (18 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> Ce macbook permet de former au débat...aprés "mardi ou pas mardi prochain" maintenant c'est "est-ce que la carte graphique est suffisante?".
> 
> Personellement je suis sur PC j'ai une carte graphique assez puissante qui ne me sert a rien, et quand je vais switcher(vite pitié!) cela ne va pas me gener plus que ça, parce que en tant qu'étudiant si je prend un ordi portable c'est pas pour les jeux...et je pense que la majorité des acheteurs potentiels de macbook ne le sont pas pour la partie "jeux" ou alors qu'ils aillent chez alienware!
> 
> ...



 La je dis Bravo


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> du foot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Plutôt me faire harakiri avec une petite cuillère émoussée... :rateau:
> 
> Concernant tes photos, je préfère de (très) loin tes portraits féminins  :love: :love: :love:




 :love: elle est pas de moi celle là c'est juste pour la poilade  :love:


----------



## samoussa (18 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> Ce macbook permet de former au débat...aprés "mardi ou pas mardi prochain" maintenant c'est "est-ce que la carte graphique est suffisante?".
> 
> Personellement je suis sur PC j'ai une carte graphique assez puissante qui ne me sert a rien, et quand je vais switcher(vite pitié!) cela ne va pas me gener plus que ça, parce que en tant qu'étudiant si je prend un ordi portable c'est pas pour les jeux...et je pense que la majorité des acheteurs potentiels de macbook ne le sont pas pour la partie "jeux" ou alors qu'ils aillent chez alienware!
> 
> ...


Bien vrai ça . Avec une grosee CG et un premier prix à 1300 euros totu le monde aurait hurlé


----------



## jphg (18 Mai 2006)

je viens d'arriver et je dis "mais qu'il est beau !!"

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

Edit : et j'ajoute "wouah ! les touches, les touches !"

quelqu'un aurait un zoom du clavier ? merci !


----------



## Imaginus (18 Mai 2006)

Tiens je viens de me rendre compte que la couverture du SVM mac de ce mois ci (sortie avant l'annonce du Macbook)a un photomontage en couverture avec comme par hasard le clavier et l'ecran du Macbook noir... 


Grilled.


----------



## Frodon (18 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est un tout autre débat hors sujet. On discute ici d'une machine, de ses possibilités comme de ses limites. Il ne s'agit pas de savoir si il faut jouer (ou pire : à quoi) mais si on peut jouer.



Ah bah dans ce cas, je peux affirmer: *OUI ON PEUT JOUER!*

 Bah quoi tu n'as pas précisé à quels jeux 

Plus sérieusement, évidement qu'on peut jouer, mais par contre pas aux jeux très gourmands en ressources 3D comme Doom 3 ou Quake 4.


----------



## samoussa (18 Mai 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'arriver et je dis "mais qu'il est beau !!"
> 
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> ...


ET voili voilou : http://www.milic.com/photos/chicago2006/index.html


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (18 Mai 2006)

Je le répèterai jamais assez, moi tant que je peux jouer à Nanosaur 2


----------



## Max London (18 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Encore heureux ! En général, avec la sortie d'une nouvelle machine, on est en droit de s'attendre à une progression, pas une stagnation tu ne crois pas ? Et dans ce domaine, c'est ce qui semble se produire.



Ben le problème, c'est que pas mal de jeux un peu plus vieux, qui tournaient sans problème sur l'iBook, ne seront sans doute jamais sortit en UB.
Je sort un exemple au hasard, Tony Hawk's 4.
Il tournait bien sur l'iBook 1 Ghz d'un pote, je l'ai essayé sur mon iMac Core Duo 17", c'était déjà plus cruel  
Et encore, mon iMac possède une vraie carte graphique.
Sur le MacBook je suppose que ça doit être relativement catastrophique.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Ben le problème, c'est que pas mal de jeux un peu plus vieux, qui tournaient sans problème sur l'iBook, ne seront sans doute jamais sortit en UB.
> Je sort un exemple au hasard, Tony Hawk's 4.
> Il tournait bien sur l'iBook 1 Ghz d'un pote, je l'ai essayé sur mon iMac Core Duo 17", c'était déjà plus cruel
> Et encore, mon iMac possède une vraie carte graphique.
> Sur le MacBook je suppose que ça doit être relativement catastrophique.



les jeux ,est ce le plus important?

un ordinateur ,ç'est d'abord fait pour travailler à mon avis...


----------



## samoussa (18 Mai 2006)

Honnêtement pour le prix qu'apple nous aurait facturé une carte graphique suffisamment puissante pour jouer, je préfere un laptop abordable et me payer une wii


----------



## Max London (18 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les jeux ,est ce le plus important?
> 
> un ordinateur ,ç'est d'abord fait pour travailler à mon avis...



Attention a ne pas mal interpreter mes phrases.
Nous parlions de cartes graphiques, d'un point de vue des jeux.
J'ai juste ajouté un détail!
Mais c'est vrai les ordis ne sont pas fait que pour jouer.


----------



## Kilian2 (18 Mai 2006)

Et y a eu des tests de jeux sous Windows avec Boot camp ?


----------



## mael65 (18 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les jeux ,est ce le plus important?
> 
> un ordinateur ,ç'est d'abord fait pour travailler à mon avis...


Sa dépend quel ordinateur ! PC = pour gamer, Mac = Bosser !


----------



## draz_zes (18 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait.
> 
> 
> Non, car la boite est trop étroite et le MacBook, risque de tomber et s'abîmer. Mieux vaut le faire tenir sur une boite de Final Cut Pro bien plus large



mai je vois pa sur le site apple la mise a jour de loffre MIPE
=>http://promo.euro.apple.com/edu/ind/mipe/fr/
vivement que ce sera une bonne affaire.


----------



## mael65 (18 Mai 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Et y a eu des tests de jeux sous Windows avec Boot camp ?


Oui moi j'en ai fait sur CS:S  :love: 
90/100fps en overcloquant un petit peu !


----------



## samoussa (18 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Sa dépend quel ordinateur ! PC = pour gamer, Mac = Bosser !


c'est vrai "ça" dépend


----------



## jphg (18 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ET voili voilou : http://www.milic.com/photos/chicago2006/index.html



yes ! merci !


----------



## .Steff (18 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Sa dépend quel ordinateur ! PC = pour gamer, Mac = Bosser !


Ouais il faut quand même aimer le jeux a donf quoi....


----------



## Kilian2 (18 Mai 2006)

Le problème c'est que c'est un Macbook pro  



			
				mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi j'en ai fait sur CS:S  :love:
> 70/80fps en overcloquant un petit peu !


----------



## Lamar (18 Mai 2006)

@ ficelle : tu l'as commandé quand ton macbook et quel config pour qu'il soit déjà expédié ? (ou alors c'est un fake pour nous faire baver, coquin :mouais:   )


----------



## mael65 (18 Mai 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que c'est un Macbook pro


gnééé ? et alors, sa fait quoi ? je l'aime bien mon MBP ! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ST-EX (18 Mai 2006)

L'é cran brillant ça vous dérange pas ? Dommage qu'on est pas le choix.


----------



## Imaginus (18 Mai 2006)

C'est pas top pour les reflets.


----------



## ST-EX (18 Mai 2006)

L'écran brillant ça vous dérange pas ? Dommage qu'on n' ait pas le choix.


----------



## ST-EX (18 Mai 2006)

C'est compliqué pour le changer ?


----------



## mael65 (18 Mai 2006)

ST-EX a dit:
			
		

> C'est compliqué pour le changer ?


Euh pour CHANGER LITéRalEmEnT l'écran ?    
Ben t'es balez toi    



			
				ST-EX a dit:
			
		

> L'écran brillant ça vous dérange pas ? Dommage qu'on n' ait pas le choix.


Ben non sa fait double utilité : écran / miroir pour se refaire le broshing a la plage  En plus je crois qu'on a le choix, non ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Attention a ne pas mal interpreter mes phrases.
> Nous parlions de cartes graphiques, d'un point de vue des jeux.
> J'ai juste ajouté un détail!
> Mais c'est vrai les ordis ne sont pas fait que pour jouer.



je ne m'y connnais pas trop vu que les jeux vidéo j'ai horreur de çà ,mais il me semble qu'il y a des consoles pour çà ,non ?
qui sont parrait il très puissantes...


----------



## ST-EX (18 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Euh pour CHANGER LITéRalEmEnT l'écran ?
> Ben t'es balez toi



Chui pas balez chui ennervé ; lécran mat de mon IMAC 20 ' est top : bonnes couleurs et pour bosser 10 heures d'affilées (Illustrator, word ...) c'est très reposant.

Je ne pige pas la politique d'Apple : l'écran brillant c'est trop PC, trop dans l'air du temps. Pour moi Apple a souvent pris le contre-pied des mauvaises tendances pour affirmer un style sobre et performent. Là, je suis déçu.


----------



## Max London (18 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'y connnais pas trop vu que les jeux vidéo j'ai horreur de çà ,mais il me semble qu'il y a des consoles pour çà ,non ?
> qui sont parrait il très puissantes...



Ma foi il existe quelques exclus sur ordinateurs...comme l'excelletissime American McGee's Alice.  Une petite partie ne fait de mal à personne


----------



## ederntal (18 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'y connnais pas trop vu que les jeux vidéo j'ai horreur de çà ,mais il me semble qu'il y a des consoles pour çà ,non ?
> qui sont parrait il très puissantes...



Ya les joueurs Ordi et les joueurs consoles (et ceux qui aiment les 2)... C'est pas les même personnes qui ne jouent pas aux même jeux


----------



## mael65 (18 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'y connnais pas trop vu que les jeux vidéo j'ai horreur de çà ,mais il me semble qu'il y a des consoles pour çà ,non ?
> qui sont parrait il très puissantes...


Wai c'est vrai, sa : un petit jeu pour se détendre après le travail, sa  peut aller !



			
				ST-EX a dit:
			
		

> Chui pas balez chui ennervé ; l&#8217;écran mat de mon IMAC 20 ' est top : bonnes couleurs et pour bosser 10 heures d'affilées (Illustrator, word ...) c'est très reposant.
> 
> Je ne pige pas la politique d'Apple : l'écran brillant c'est trop PC, trop dans l'air du temps. Pour moi Apple a souvent pris le contre-pied des mauvaises tendances pour affirmer un style sobre et performent. Là, je suis déçu.


Je rapel qu'apple a intégré un processeur de chez les PC, et donc il s'oriente vers des productions made in PC (c'est pa malheureux... sniff)


----------



## Frodon (18 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Je rapel qu'apple a intégré un processeur de chez les PC, et donc il s'oriente vers des productions made in PC (c'est pa malheureux... sniff)



Oui et non, les écran brillant répond aussi à une certaine demande.


----------



## mael65 (18 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Oui et non, les écran brillant répond aussi à une certaine demande.


Quelle demande ????? les meufs qui ont absolument besoin d'un miroir au boulot ?


----------



## iota (18 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Je rapel qu'apple a intégré un processeur de chez les PC, et donc il s'oriente vers des productions made in PC (c'est pa malheureux... sniff)


Mouais...
L'un n'implique pas l'autre à mon avis mais bon... 

@+
iota


----------



## Alex6 (18 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Euh pour CHANGER LITéRalEmEnT l'écran ?
> Ben t'es balez toi
> 
> 
> Ben non sa fait double utilité : écran / miroir pour se refaire le broshing a la plage  En plus je crois qu'on a le choix, non ?



Non le choix est laissé sur le macbook pro mais pas sur le macbook


----------



## Frodon (18 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle demande ????? les meufs qui ont absolument besoin d'un miroir au boulot ?



Il y a des gens qui préfèrent les écrans brillants. Les goûts et les couleurs ca ne se discute pas.

Perso ca ne me dérange pas brillant ou mat, peu importe, du moment qu'il affiche une image de bonne qualité


----------



## mael65 (18 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des gens qui préfèrent les écrans brillants. Les goûts et les couleurs ca ne se discute pas.
> 
> Perso ca ne me dérange pas brillant ou mat, peu importe, du moment qu'il affiche une image de bonne qualité


J'avoue que je n'aime pas les écrans brillants, mais sa fait des acheteurs en plus !


----------



## moidav (18 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> Ce macbook permet de former au débat...aprés "mardi ou pas mardi prochain" maintenant c'est "est-ce que la carte graphique est suffisante?".
> 
> Personellement je suis sur PC j'ai une carte graphique assez puissante qui ne me sert a rien, et quand je vais switcher(vite pitié!) cela ne va pas me gener plus que ça, parce que en tant qu'étudiant si je prend un ordi portable c'est pas pour les jeux...et je pense que la majorité des acheteurs potentiels de macbook ne le sont pas pour la partie "jeux" ou alors qu'ils aillent chez alienware!
> 
> ...



Je suis également étudiant et je posséde le dernier iBook G4 12 pouces avec une vrai puce grpahique ATI. Pour les jeux c'est pas terrible mais néanmois une puce graphique de type nVidia a bien des avantages. Les intel GMA c'est vraiment pas terrible : en tant qu'étudiant en informatique il m'arrive de développer des application en open GL ou java 3D qui sont trés trés mal gérées par les intel GMA. Apparemment c'est comme si la puce émulait. Enfin ça déconne trop. Sur ma puce ATI pas de problèmes. Autre remarque, pour le multiécran, je sais que c'est valable sous windows, les puces intel ont souvent du mal à marcher sur plusieurs écrans, les résolutions déconnent ... enfin c'est peut être du aux drivers fournis par intel. Mon ibook fait trés bien le multiécran est c'est super pour les powerpoint lors de mes soutenances.

Donc sur ce point, Apple a fait un pas en arrière. Idem pour l'écran brillant, je n'ai pas pu en apprécier la qualité car certains sont plus sujets aux reflets que d'autres mais cette technologie ne me semble pas trés adaptée pour des ordinateurs portables qui sont censés être utilisables partout sans devoir se soucier de la lumière qui se reflette.

Trucs inutiles : Apple n'était pas obligé de mettre frontrow et Apple Remote (sur un portable surtout un 13 pouces c'est pas super utile sachant qu'il y a peu de chance qu'on regarde ses videos àà 3 métres de l'écran donc pas besoin de télécommande).

Truc radin : Les 512mo de ram en standard c'est plutot nul et le fait que tous les slots sont pris dès l'achat fait qu'il revient trés cher d'étendre la ram. 1go en standard serait un minimum en particulier pour le noir qui a pour vocation d'être un peu plus le remplacant du powerbook 12 pouces que les 2 autres blancs.

Questions sans réponses :
- L'autonomie, j'ai entendu parler d'une autonomie de 2h30 en lecture DVD, si c'est vrai, c'est franchement nul là ou mon ibook G4 doit tenir 4h pour la même tâche.

- Le Sudden Motion Sensor, on n'en parle plus pourtant cette technologie même si on ne s'en rend pas vraiment compte me semble particuliérement interessante sur un portable trés mobile comme le MacBook.

- Les haut parleurs du MacBook, où sont ils passés, ont ils été encore réduits leur qualité est elle encore pire que celle de l'iBook?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2006)

moidav a dit:
			
		

> - Les haut parleurs du MacBook, où sont ils passés, ont ils été encore réduits leur qualité est elle encore pire que celle de l'iBook?



Ils sont à l'arrière, et le son se reflète sur l'écran 
Deja dit quelques pages avant


----------



## iota (18 Mai 2006)

moidav a dit:
			
		

> Trucs inutiles : Apple n'était pas obligé de mettre frontrow et Apple Remote (sur un portable surtout un 13 pouces c'est pas super utile sachant qu'il y a peu de chance qu'on regarde ses videos àà 3 métres de l'écran donc pas besoin de télécommande).


Il y a une sortie pour un second écran sur le Macbook 
En plus, ça coûte rien à Apple de fournir Front Row et sa télécommande, alors pourquoi s'en priver.



			
				moidav a dit:
			
		

> Questions sans réponses :
> - L'autonomie, j'ai entendu parler d'une autonomie de 2h30 en lecture DVD, si c'est vrai, c'est franchement nul là ou mon ibook G4 doit tenir 4h pour la même tâche.


On doit pas avoir le même iBook 



			
				moidav a dit:
			
		

> - Le Sudden Motion Sensor, on n'en parle plus pourtant cette technologie même si on ne s'en rend pas vraiment compte me semble particuliérement interessante sur un portable trés mobile comme le MacBook.


Le Sudden Motion Sensor est bien présent sur le Macbook.



			
				moidav a dit:
			
		

> - Les haut parleurs du MacBook, où sont ils passés, ont ils été encore réduits leur qualité est elle encore pire que celle de l'iBook?


Question qui a trouvé une réponse au moins dix fois dans ce topic 

@+
iota


----------



## Gregware73 (18 Mai 2006)

Pour repondre au premier paragraphe de ton post je dirais que tu es dans la faille de microsoft l'étudiant en informatique qu'a pas les moyens de se payer un macbook pro...mais la configuration du macbook lui suffit pas...s'orienter vers PC?

J'avoue que l'écran brillant c'est pas forcement malin, mais j'ai des amis sur PC qui en ont un et au fond...disons que aller faire de l'ordi avec le soleil dans le dos, écran brillant ou pas...il faudra peut-être juste un peu s'adapter, mais c'est de l'ordre du detail je pense, puis l'écran brillant attire plus que l'écran mat et apple veut motiver les switcheurs avec son macbook....

Pour la Ram dans un autre post on peut lire qu'il y a peu de marge dessus et donc que les fabricants d'ordinateurs sont peu enclins à en mettre une le plus elevé possible(en particulier mac qui tire a moins d'exemplaires(les economies d'echelles...)). Par contre "il revient trés cher d'etendre la Ram" je ne suis pas d'accord, par rapport aux extensions de l'ibook c'est génial, et je crois que on en a deja parlé c'est le moyen le plus economique de l'upgrader(par l'AS) aprés comparatifs avec d'autres moyens...

Enfin pour frontrow et apple remote je sens que ça va devenir de serie, ça leur coute pas trés cher mais ça rend bien...une sorte de conccurence a windows xp edition media center peut-être . En tout cas ça va pas me gener...et c'est surement pas ça qui a couté le plus cher dans cet ordi...

Pour les questions sans reponses:
-6h d'autonomie annoncé(compter 5 au plus!) 4h30 si wifi+bluetooth je crois et 2h30 sur un DVD(un film de 2h30?a part le da vinci code..)... C'est quand même pas mal par rapport aux PC et a mon avis c'est comme pour l'ibook.
- "In general, Sudden Motion Sensor protection does not change hard disk performance with regular PowerBook, *MacBook* or MacBook Pro operation." 
lu sur http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300781 
je crois que ça veut dire que c'est integré au macbook!.mais oui c'est une technologie bien pratique!
-pour les hauts parleurs ils sont a l'arriére et c'est l'écran qui renvoie le son vers l'utilisateur

Ps: beaucoup de reponse que j'ai réecrit était dans les derniéres pages de ce posts..en particulier les haits parleurs....je conçois que c'est pas drole de tout relire mais bon...
_

edit: tiens chu grillé!fo que j'accelere ma frappe moi!_


----------



## Max London (18 Mai 2006)

Ce que je trouve dommage, c'est la version en noir...jolie, oui, mais c'est aussi 200 en plus!
Que gagne-t-on, à part une belle robe?  20 malheureux gigas!
Je trouve qu'Apple aurait pu proposer au moins 100 gigas et un giga de Ram pour ce modèle.


----------



## Lamar (18 Mai 2006)

On se répète un peu là !


----------



## r0m1 (18 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> On se répète un peu là !




ça fait déjà a peu près 1000 posts que c'est le cas....


----------



## Lamar (18 Mai 2006)

Et que certains répètent que ça a déjà été dit lol ! J'adore ce fil !


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2006)

pour les hauts-parleurs, j'ai un remède...



(ps: bouilla, je t'ai vu ! )


----------



## bouilla (18 Mai 2006)

mince je croyais m'etre suffisamment camouflé


----------



## MarcMame (19 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Sa dépend quel ordinateur ! PC = pour gamer, Mac = Bosser !


Tu devrais aller prêcher cette bonne parole auprès des 98% d'entreprises dans le monde équipés de PC et qui doivent s'imaginer que leurs employés travaillent alors qu'en fait, d'après toi : ils jouent !


----------



## MarcMame (19 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'y connnais pas trop vu que les jeux vidéo j'ai horreur de çà ,mais il me semble qu'il y a des consoles pour çà ,non ?
> qui sont parrait il très puissantes...


C'est ça, tu veux pas nous indiquer le chemin de la sortie aussi pendant que tu y es ? :hein: 
Ce n'est pas parce que tu as ta propre opinion de la chose qu'il faut te sentir obligée de dénigrer le reste du monde.


----------



## MarcMame (19 Mai 2006)

moidav a dit:
			
		

> Truc radin : Les 512mo de ram en standard c'est plutot nul et le fait que tous les slots sont pris dès l'achat fait qu'il revient trés cher d'étendre la ram.


C'est un peu l'arbre qui cache la forêt...
Il y a une bonne raison pour qu'Apple fournisse 2 barrettes de Ram au lieu d'une (indépendamment du prix) : la mémoire partagée.
Le chipset graphique n'ayant aucune mémoire dédié, il puise ses besoins dans la Ram résidente et c'est forcément moins rapide que de la GDDR3 dédié. Le fait de fournir 2 barrettes de ram identiques permet d'accelerer légerement les transfert en mode dual channel vers le chipset et donc de ne pas le pénaliser encore un peu plus. Ce qui arrivera à tous ceux qui choisiront de ne pas appairer les barrettes.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

Là sur cette photo on voit bien que le MacBook est pas si grand que ca par rapport au PowerBook 12 " 

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=147732628&size=l


----------



## bugman (19 Mai 2006)

Je decouvre le MacBook aujourd'hui (je sais, je sais) :rose: !

Belle bête, j'ai voté "noir" dans le sondage et je suis étonné de voir autant de vote pour le blanc (je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire l'integralité des posts :sleep.

Et dire que j'avais (enfin, ma boule) assez bien vu venir les bestioles !  (enfin, pour les couleurs proposées et les prix en tout cas) : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3742053#post3742053
Plutôt fier de moi sur ce coup la (il m'en faut peu (pour etre heureux...)) ! :love:  

@+


----------



## Bionik (19 Mai 2006)

Salut tout le monde (fatigué ce matin, vive le week end :sleep: ).
Je voudrais juste en rajouter une dernière petite couche pour tout ceux qui se plaignent de la CG ou d'autre chose.
Combien d'utilisateurs de portables ont des machines dont ils n'exploitent pas tout le potentiel. Pour ce qui est du PC, j'ai des tas d'amis qui ont des machines avec plus d'1 Go de RAM, des CG à 128 Mo, des disque durs blindés à 7200 tr en 120 Go tout ça pour quoi?.... Faire du word, du powerpoint, écouter un peu de musique. J'en connais pas qui bosse sur photoshop, qui montent des films ou font de la zik'. Alors pas besoin d'une bête de course pour çà!!!
Pour ce qui est du mac, pareil, j'en connais qui ont des macbook pro avec une config' super puissante pour faire de la bureautique, regarder des films ou télécharger.... Ca vous sert à rien.

Alors contentons-nous de choisir un portable qui répondent *VRAIMENT à nos besoins.* Et pour moi le MacBook me semble parfait. Si vous voulez vous la jouer avec un portable de fou, mettez-y le pris et prenez un MBP ou alors écrasez-vous un peu quoi!


----------



## Frodon (19 Mai 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> Alors contentons-nous de choisir un portable qui répondent *VRAIMENT à nos besoins.* Et pour moi le MacBook me semble parfait. Si vous voulez vous la jouer avec un portable de fou, mettez-y le pris et prenez un MBP ou alors écrasez-vous un peu quoi!



Je suis globalement d'accord, car j'avais moi même ce comportement (i.e: acheter plus que necessaire... "au cas où" j'en aurai besoin). C'est d'ailleurs suite à ce constat que j'ai décidé que ma prochaine machine serait une entrée de gamme sachant que les entrées de gamme d'aujourd'hui sont devenu bien puissant niveau CPU, donc pour une personne qui n'utilise pas vraiment les capacités de la carte graphique, c'est nickel.

Après y'a ceux qui ont vraiment besoin d'une bonne carte graphique, et dans ce cas en effet il y a le MacBook Pro. Il est certes plus cher, mais il se revendra également plu cher en occasion quand vous le revendrez, donc si vos besoins justifie un MacBook Pro, vous ne regretterez pas de faire l'effort financier necessaire à son acquisition.


----------



## laf (19 Mai 2006)

Je suis d'accord pour acheter une machine qui corresponde à mes besoins. Encore faudrait-il qu'Apple explicite clairement pour chaque machine quelles sont ses capacités, les tâches qu'elle est capable de faire et celles qu'il vaut mieux éviter avec. Et ce en français et pas en hébreux informatique que 95% des acheteurs potentiels sont incapables de comprendre.

Ce n'est quand même pas normal qu'il faille se renseigner sur un forum comme celui-ci, bien qu'il soit fort sympathique, pour savoir qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire avec telle machine.

Alors, peut-être que dans le doute, certaines personnes préfèrent assurer le coup.

L'informatique est quand même un secteur particulier à ce niveau, quand on achète une voiture, pas besoin de mener une enquête sur le net pour savoir à quelle vitesse elle peut rouler, le constructeur nous le dit. Pour un ordi si.


----------



## samoussa (19 Mai 2006)

"Comme à chaque sortie d'un nouveau Mac, Ars Technica nous livre un test détaillé sur le nouveau MacBook.
L'écran déçoit en éclairage direct à cause des reflets, le clavier est spécial mais il est plutôt bon. Il chauffe beaucoup (80° C), peut être à cause d'un excès de pâte thermique comme son grand frère. Malgré le GMA 950, il est possible de jouer avec le MacBook à condition d'éviter les jeux tels que Doom3, Quake4 etc.
CineBench donne des résultats légèrement meilleurs sous Windows XP mais dans tous les cas, le MacBook est bien plus performant que l'iBook G4.
Au final, le MacBook se voit attribuer une note de 9 sur 10."

http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbook.ars


----------



## Frodon (19 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> L'informatique est quand même un secteur particulier à ce niveau, quand on achète une voiture, pas besoin de mener une enquête sur le net pour savoir à quelle vitesse elle peut rouler, le constructeur nous le dit. Pour un ordi si.



Non, dans tous bon magasin, ou en appelant l'AppleStore au téléphone, tu aura des conseiller qui sont là pour ca.

Sur le site d'Apple sur la page MacBook tu vois aussi ce que tu peux faire, par contre ils disent pas ce que tu ne peux pas faire  Ca ca s'appelle le Marketing. Et ca existe aussi pour les voitures.
En effet sur les plaquettes publicitaire d'une voiture, tu ne trouvera que tous les avantages qu'a la voiture, les trucs qui manque ou sont moyen ne seront pas indiqués clairement, ils ne seront simplement pas mentionnés.

Donc en fait, c'est exactement pareil que tu achète une voiture ou un ordinateur, pour connaitre les limites du produit il faut se renseigner auprès d'un revendeur/concessionnaire. Ou aller sur un forum d'utilisateur, ca marche aussi bien pour l'informatique que les voitures .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> "Comme à chaque sortie d'un nouveau Mac, Ars Technica nous livre un test détaillé sur le nouveau MacBook.
> L'écran déçoit en éclairage direct à cause des reflets, le clavier est spécial mais il est plutôt bon. Il chauffe beaucoup (80° C), peut être à cause d'un excès de pâte thermique comme son grand frère. Malgré le GMA 950, il est possible de jouer avec le MacBook à condition d'éviter les jeux tels que Doom3, Quake4 etc.
> CineBench donne des résultats légèrement meilleurs sous Windows XP mais dans tous les cas, le MacBook est bien plus performant que l'iBook G4.
> Au final, le MacBook se voit attribuer une note de 9 sur 10."
> ...


 
Attend, si je comprend bien, le macbook 2ghz chauffe moins que le 1.83 ???
Pourriez vous m'expliquer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2006)

Pour les excès de pâte thermique, il semble que ça se confirme.


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> L'informatique est quand même un secteur particulier à ce niveau, quand on achète une voiture, pas besoin de mener une enquête sur le net pour savoir à quelle vitesse elle peut rouler, le constructeur nous le dit. Pour un ordi si.



Pour toi peut être, mais par exemple, pour moi, choisir une voiture est extrêmement compliqué. Entre la puissance réel et la puissance fiscal des moteurs, les différentes boites de vitesse, les options divers, le GPS, le Cruise controle (je ne connais pas le nom français) etc. Je sui un peu perdu et la ce n'est pas un achat a 200 de différence en plus.


----------



## MarcMame (19 Mai 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> Alors contentons-nous de choisir un portable qui répondent *VRAIMENT à nos besoins.* Et pour moi le MacBook me semble parfait. Si vous voulez vous la jouer avec un portable de fou, mettez-y le pris et prenez un MBP ou alors écrasez-vous un peu quoi!


C'est un forum de discussion et.... ben on discute !
Pour ce qui est de faire l'article d'une machine, Apple s'en charge très bien tout seul, il n'y a qu'à aller visiter leur site mais pour ce qui est de poser quelques critiques et de pointer du doigt d'éventuelles faiblesses (qui seront majeures ou mineures selon les personnes) on ne peut compter que sur nous mêmes et c'est tout l'interet de ces forums.
Si cette machine te comble, que tu décides de l'acheter, tant mieux pour toi mais accepte de supporter que l'on puisse apporter des critiques (constructives et informatives) sur ton nouveau jouet que tu trouves exempte de tous défauts à ton sens.
Personne ne dit que c'est une merde, loin de là, on ne fait qu'alerter les acheteurs potentiels sur ses limitations pour qu'ils soient sûr de faire le bon choix (ce que ne fait pas Apple).
Donc, soit gentil de ne pas nous demander de nous _écraser_ et si la lecture de ces critiques te semble insupportable : ne les lis pas !
Fait aussi attention d'essayer de ne pas insulter les possesseurs de MacBookPro en laissant croire que cette machine ne sert qu'à _se la jouer_... Merci pour eux.


----------



## Fondug (19 Mai 2006)

Ben mince, chui d'accord avec MarcMame... Houlala !!

Mais l'inverse est vrai aussi. On peut apprécier le Macbook pour ses piètres composants de bases sans être obligés de se voir traiter de fashion victim ou autre...


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

Salut.

La photo du jour (tirée de l'article de Arstechnica) :






Au dessus, c'est un iBook 12" et en dessous le Macbook (je sais que certaines personnes cherchent des photos comparatives).

@+
iota


----------



## nicolasf (19 Mai 2006)

Quand je vois cette photo : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je me dis que je ne regrette pas mon achat d'un ibook. Moi qui cherche la compacité, ce nouveau modèle ne me satisferait pas ! Et puis il est plus fin, certes, mais pas tant que ça. Je me demande comment certains constructeurs font pour faire des ordis aussi fins...

Ca me fait penser que je ne comprends pas cette idée de ne pas offrir de véritable ultra-portables. J'espère qu'ils ont prévu un MBP en 11 pouces par exemple, pour véritablement compléter la gamme. Les acheteurs potentiels d'ultra-portables sont sans doute très peu nombreux, ce marché constitue sans doute une niche mais je pense que ce serait dommage pour Apple de ne pas s'en occuper. Surtout avec feu les Ibook et PowerBook en 12', la marque avait, je pense, acquis une solide réputation dans ce domaine...

En attendant, je garde mon vieil et techniquement dépassé Ibook qui me satisfait (presque, ce disque dur est vraiment lent) complètement !

EDIT : faut être rapide ici !


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2006)

Au moins, on voit enfin les grilles des hauts parleurs, ça évitera a tout le septiques de poser encore pour la xieme fois la question de savoir d'où sort le son 

Sinon, je regrette la disparition d'un Mac vraiment petit.


----------



## Imaginus (19 Mai 2006)

J'ai le meme regret et le meme espoir que nico_linux. L'ultraportabilité de mon Powerbook12" en fait une machine idéale pour le deplacement en clientelle. C'est un outil formidable. Okay le Macbook est un poil plus grand et peut etre seduisant (...).

Neanmoins un MBP en 12"serait un plus. Pour moi la gamme n'est pas complete il y a un trou.C'est sans doute pour des raisons purements technique mais j'ai un peu de mal a y croire.C'est surtout commercial. 

En gros je crois que je vais commandé une nouvelle batterie pour mon powerbook12".


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2006)

le lien du test (en anglais) fort intéréssant... 
http://origin.arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbook.ars


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

Personnellement, j'échange mon iBook 12" contre le Macbook sans hésiter une seconde 
J'ai besoin de portabilité, pas d'ultra-portabilité, la prise de poids du Macbook ne me dérange pas plus que ça.



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> le lien du test (en anglais) fort intéréssant...
> http://origin.arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbook.ars


Il ressemble vachement à celui donné plus haut  

@+
iota


----------



## Bionik (19 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est un forum de discussion et.... ben on discute !
> Pour ce qui est de faire l'article d'une machine, Apple s'en charge très bien tout seul, il n'y a qu'à aller visiter leur site mais pour ce qui est de poser quelques critiques et de pointer du doigt d'éventuelles faiblesses (qui seront majeures ou mineures selon les personnes) on ne peut compter que sur nous mêmes et c'est tout l'interet de ces forums.
> Si cette machine te comble, que tu décides de l'acheter, tant mieux pour toi mais accepte de supporter que l'on puisse apporter des critiques (constructives et informatives) sur ton nouveau jouet que tu trouves exempte de tous défauts à ton sens.
> Personne ne dit que c'est une merde, loin de là, on ne fait qu'alerter les acheteurs potentiels sur ses limitations pour qu'ils soient sûr de faire le bon choix (ce que ne fait pas Apple).
> ...


 
Oulala MarcMame, mon post n'était pas du tout voué à "casser"  certains Macusers, c'est juste que quand j'en entend ce plaindre des caractéristiques alors qu'ils ont une utilisation basique de leur laptop, j'ai du mal a comprendre. La gamme Apple est maintenant bien différenciée, et si on veut un portable pour une utilisation traditionnelle, bah on opte pour le macbook, si on veut une bete de course pour des travaux plus élaborés nécessitant des ressources importantes, on prend un MBP, c'est simple.
On ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre comme on dit, donc il faut choisir OBJECTIVEMENT en fonction de ses besoins. Le MacBook n'est certainement pas exempt de défauts, mais il correspond à une utilisation bureautique (oserais-je dire ordinaire?) d'un portable. Mes potes sur PC n'utilisent pas du tout leur CG à 128 voire 256 Mo pour ce qu'elles offrent comme possibilité  . Arrêtons de courir après des performances dont on n'a pas besoin ou dont on ne se sert pas. J'achèterais pas un MBP, meme si c'est une très bonne machine, si ce n'est pas pour utiliser son potentiel à fond.
Mes plattes excuses à celles et ceux que j'ai pu froisser


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2006)

oulà !  café siouplé  :love:


----------



## duracel (19 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le meme regret et le meme espoir que nico_linux. L'ultraportabilité de mon Powerbook12" en fait une machine idéale pour le deplacement en clientelle. C'est un outil formidable. Okay le Macbook est un poil plus grand et peut etre seduisant (...).
> 
> Neanmoins un MBP en 12"serait un plus. Pour moi la gamme n'est pas complete il y a un trou.C'est sans doute pour des raisons purements technique mais j'ai un peu de mal a y croire.C'est surtout commercial.
> 
> En gros je crois que je vais commandé une nouvelle batterie pour mon powerbook12".


 
Il n'y aura pas de portable apple avec un écran 12', trop proche du 13' AMHA.

Mais peut être que si la demande se fait sentir, on pourrait imaginer un 11' en 16/10e.
Parce que le mouvement actuel, c'est plutôt vers des écrans plus grands.


----------



## mael65 (19 Mai 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> Alors contentons-nous de choisir un portable qui répondent *VRAIMENT à nos besoins.* Et pour moi le MacBook me semble parfait. Si vous voulez vous la jouer avec un portable de fou, mettez-y le pris et prenez un MBP ou alors écrasez-vous un peu quoi!


Wooouuaaiii très bien dit, je remarque sa tous les jours avec mes cousins les PCistes...  
J'ai beau leur dire 'tous sa ne te sert à RIEN !   mais ils répondent toujours : mais si mais si internet est très gourmant !  :hein: :hein: :hein:  
Mais bon, s'est eux que sa regarde, payer 2000/3000euros pour rien faire dessus, c'est ABUSé !  :mouais:


----------



## Paradise (19 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> le lien du test (en anglais) fort intéréssant...
> http://origin.arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbook.ars




wouaa et bien   il a l'air plus perfomant que le mini non ce macbook?...


----------



## duracel (19 Mai 2006)

On peut imaginer/espérer qu'il y aura bien des bricoleurs doués qui vont faire rentrer l'électronique du mac book dans la coque d'un ibook/pb 12'.


----------



## nicolasf (19 Mai 2006)

Oui, j'aurais bien vu un 11' comme les Vaio (et d'autres), vraiment petit, vraiment léger et très solide. Je pense que c'est purement commercial aussi, ils doivent considérer qu'ils n'en vendraient pas assez (à raison peut-être...). Mais du coup, l'offre n'est pas complète à mon avis, surtout en direction des professionels.

EDIT : vous avez vu ce test ? Apparemment, les problèmes de surchauffe sont très graves. Ca se comptrend je trouve : les MacBookPro laissent sortir la chaleur et sont donc vite brulants mais les MacBook doivent retenir la chaleur. Donc si la ventilation est mal assurée, l'instabilité doit, en effet, venir rapidement...


----------



## Imaginus (19 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'aurais bien vu un 11' comme les Vaio (et d'autres), vraiment petit, vraiment léger et très solide. Je pense que c'est purement commercial aussi, ils doivent considérer qu'ils n'en vendraient pas assez (à raison peut-être...). Mais du coup, l'offre n'est pas complète à mon avis, surtout en direction des professionels.



Oui d'autant que fondamentalement le prix n'est pas un probleme. C'est surtout une histoire de contrainte. Apple suppose peut etre qu'on va se rabattre sur un Macbook. 
Le probleme de cette boite est avant tout son manque de communication avec les professionnel pour des raisons qu'on connait tous.Honnetement le bon vouloir de Jobs commence à agacé. On a besoin de savoir ou on va. On n'est pas le grand public.A la limite le grand public on s'en tamponne royalement. 

Qui plus est dans ces niches Apple ne souffre pas de concurrence directe et beneficie d'une implementation importante et d'un support fidele. Neanmoins rien que pour faire chier et montrer à Jobs qu'on sait cogner on peut tres bien restreindre certains domaine qu'Apple maitrise mal. Comme les serveurs.

J'ai déja oeuvré dans ce sens.


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi qui compte le prendre sans option ,il évoluera aussi facilement que mon power mac !


surtout au niveau carte graphique


----------



## Paradise (19 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> surtout au niveau carte graphique




sous la ceinture...     (c'est la loose)


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Ca se comptrend je trouve : les MacBookPro laissent sortir la chaleur et sont donc vite brulants mais les MacBook doivent retenir la chaleur.


Non, le Macbook extrait l'air par les aérations qui sont sur la tranche arrière, comme sur un iBook.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2006)

Pas que l'iBook


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas que l'iBook


Ah oui, c'est vrai que toi aussi t'as des aérations sur la tranche arrière   :rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## laf (19 Mai 2006)

Je crois que je vais attendre la révision B en espérant qu'ils proposent un écran mat et qu'ils résolvent sérieuseument les pb de surchauffe.


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais attendre la révision B en espérant qu'ils proposent un écran mat et qu'ils résolvent sérieuseument les pb de surchauffe.


Enfin, avant de dramatiser, le problème ne concerne apparemment qu'une seule personne...
Dans les autres tests que j'ai pu lire, personne ne se plaint de plantages particuliers.

@+
iota


----------



## Lamar (19 Mai 2006)

Absolument !
Vivement qu'ils soient livrés, qu'on puisse se faire notre propre opinion.

Pour ceux qui ont lu des articles en Anglais (que je ne maitrise pas vraiment) : il est silencieux (quand il ne plante pas lol) ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

gros probleme de surchauffe ... ca craint :hein: 

Pourquoi ça chauffe autant ? en plus c'est le dual core 1.83 soit celui que je voulais  
Il chauffe autant le 2ghz ?


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ont lu des articles en Anglais (que je ne maitrise pas vraiment) : il est silencieux (quand il ne plante pas lol) ?


Arstechnica ne relève pas de problème particulier à ce niveau.
Le ventilateur se fait entendre quand la machine est fortement sollicité, sinon ça va.

Pour le problème de surchauffe, le syndrome pâte thermique, que l'on retrouve chez la version pro, pourrait en être la cause.

@+
iota


----------



## xao85 (19 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le meme regret et le meme espoir que nico_linux. L'ultraportabilité de mon Powerbook12" en fait une machine idéale pour le deplacement en clientelle. C'est un outil formidable. Okay le Macbook est un poil plus grand et peut etre seduisant (...).
> 
> Neanmoins un MBP en 12"serait un plus. Pour moi la gamme n'est pas complete il y a un trou.C'est sans doute pour des raisons purements technique mais j'ai un peu de mal a y croire.C'est surtout commercial.
> 
> En gros je crois que je vais commandé une nouvelle batterie pour mon powerbook12".




Je suis daccord c'est dommage quil perde lultra portabilité... Peut etre que la pomme nous reserve encore des surprises...


----------



## xao85 (19 Mai 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est un forum de discussion et.... ben on discute !
> Pour ce qui est de faire l'article d'une machine, Apple s'en charge très bien tout seul, il n'y a qu'à aller visiter leur site mais pour ce qui est de poser quelques critiques et de pointer du doigt d'éventuelles faiblesses (qui seront majeures ou mineures selon les personnes) on ne peut compter que sur nous mêmes et c'est tout l'interet de ces forums.
> Si cette machine te comble, que tu décides de l'acheter, tant mieux pour toi mais accepte de supporter que l'on puisse apporter des critiques (constructives et informatives) sur ton nouveau jouet que tu trouves exempte de tous défauts à ton sens.
> Personne ne dit que c'est une merde, loin de là, on ne fait qu'alerter les acheteurs potentiels sur ses limitations pour qu'ils soient sûr de faire le bon choix (ce que ne fait pas Apple).
> ...



Là je suis daccord avec toi!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

Moi je l'attend depuis 9 mois

J'ai trop envie de l'acheter, je vais allé me faire une carte étudiant ISIC pour 10% reduc Apple Store.
Mais si ça chauffe au point de faire des plantages ... Autant que je garde windows lol

Le modele qui plante était un 1.83ghz sur le test... les boules
Les 2ghz planteront un peu moins j'espere


----------



## Frodon (19 Mai 2006)

Yams Kasix a dit:
			
		

> Moi je l'attend depuis 9 mois
> 
> J'ai trop envie de l'acheter, je vais allé me faire une carte étudiant ISIC pour 10% reduc Apple Store.
> Mais si ça chauffe au point de faire des plantages ... Autant que je garde windows lol
> ...



Si ca plante c'est qu'il est tombé sur un modèle défecteux (ca peut malheureusement arriver). Tous les autres tests qu'on peut lire ne fait aucunement état de plantage. Le gars n'a simplement pas eu de chance.
Heureusement il peut se le faire remplacer immediatement sans problème.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

Dis moi Frodon, si on l'achete sur l'Apple Store, on a combien de temps pour le renvoyer si on est déçu :rose: ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

10 à 15 jours


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

Documentation officielle et détaillée (en anglais) expliquant comment changer la RAM d'un Macbook.

@+
iota


----------



## nicolasf (19 Mai 2006)

Pour la (sur)chauffe : évidemment (et heureusement) qu'il y a des aérations ! Mais contrairement aux MacBookPro qui ont un fort pouvoir de refroidissement passif, les MacBook et leur plastique conservent beaucoup plus facilement la chaleur. Mon ibook chauffe, mais rien à voir avec les modèles que j'ai pu voir à la FNAC par exemple. Et le processeur ne monte jamais bien loin au-dessus de 60° alors que d'après les tests de la personne ayant eu des problèmes, le processeur est monté à 80° !!

Peut-être était-ce un cas particulier. Sûrement d'ailleurs, d'après lui les ventilateurs se seraient lancés trop tard. Mais les MacBookPro l'ont prouvé : les processeurs Intel sont plus puissants, certes, mais ils chauffent aussi plus. Donc pourquoi ce MacBook ne chauferait-il pas plus ?

Pour le bruit, les jours où il fait chaud et que j'utilise souvent mon ibook, il se met en route et on l'entend. Rien à voir avec un ordinateur non-portable, rien à voir non plus avec mon ancien portable, mais on l'entend. Alors sur ce modèle, s'il se lance plus souvent, ce ne serait pas étonnant qu'on l'entende plus. Mais il faudrait essayer évidemment.


----------



## emy648 (19 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> La photo du jour (tirée de l'article de Arstechnica) :
> 
> ...


 

Oui!! Merci beaucoup d'ailleurs!! Je crois que au vu des différentes photos et vidéos que j'ai pu voir, il n'est pas si grand que ça en fait (loin de là je dirais même)! Ce qui me faisait peur c'était de me retrouver avec un ordi de la même taille que le mien, mais étant donné que je viens de constater que je possédais un 15" et non un 14" comme je le pensais (oui, bon je sais...ca peut parraitre fou de confondre...:rateau: ), ça va me faire une fameuse différence, et tant mieux vu que c'est ce que je recherchais!

Donc, voilà, pour les 2 ou 3 petites choses qui me faisaient peur (clavier, taille, carte graphique) et me faisaient encore hésiter, ce n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui. Je vais donc pouvoir commander mon macbook!!:love: 

Seulement je pense que je vais attendre la fin de mes exams (vivement le 22juin! ce n'est q'un mois après tout), parce que je sens que ça risque d'être une source de distraction bien trop importante pour moi!


Edit: Ca peut parraitre bête, mais il n'y aura pas de problèmes de ruptures de stock (ou plus lents à la livraison) si j'attends un mois?


----------



## Alex6 (19 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Seulement je pense que je vais attendre la fin de mes exams (vivement le 22juin! ce n'est q'un mois après tout), parce que je sens que ça risque d'être une source de distraction bien trop importante pour moi!



Arrange toi pour le commander afin qu'il arrive au moment de la fin de tes examens. Sinon l'attente va te paraître interminable une fois tes examens finis


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Mai 2006)

J'ai une petite question concernant l'achat du MacBook! 
Je compte prendre le MacBook entrée de gamme avec 1Go de Ram et 80Go de DD.

J'ai donc regarder à combien revener cette machine en fonction des réductions. Et j'en arrive à ça:

- Tarif normal:     1249
- Tarif éducation: 1174
- Tarif Ofup:        1149

Il me manque juste un prix sur toute les offres que je connais, c'est le prix obtenu grace aux réductions Apple On Campus (AOC)
Je voudrais donc savoir si quelqu'un sait à combien me reviendrait cette machine avec la réduction AOC et si il faut absolument se connecter à partir d'un ordinateur de mon université pour pouvoir commander sur internet! (car je n'arrive pas à le faire de chez moi! )

Merci de votre aide


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

Tu as -12% par rapport au tarif AppleStore ( normal )


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as -12% par rapport au tarif AppleStore ( normal )



Merci! Ca reviendrait en faite à 1099 donc on revient au prix de base mais avec les options en plus 
Et pour le commander sur le net, je dois faire comment?


----------



## sleb (19 Mai 2006)

mon frangin a commandé il y a quinze jours un iBook G4 (malgré mes avertissements sur la sortie imminente du Mac Book)

Heureusement, le Mac Book est sorti à temps et il a pu engager une procédure de remboursement.

Apple a un peu chié sur la transition brutale entre l'iBook et le Mac Book (tout comme l'iMac, du reste)

Le Mac Book m'a l'air d'être une belle bête malgré le chip graphique et j'applaudis des deux mains la facilité de changement du dur.

Question conne : pourquoi sur le mac book la RAM marche par paire et pas sur le MacBook Pro ?


----------



## martinette (19 Mai 2006)

ben moi je viens de le commander ce fameux macbbok (qui me fait bien rire: pour un ordi destiné à ceux qui travaillent plutôt qu'à ceux qui jouent, ilest livré sans iwork )
et je lis qu'il chauffe. je vais habiter sous les tropiques, c'est dangereux?
et sinon, les délais commencent à s'allonger: de 3à5 annoncés sur le site, je me retrouve à "au moins 10 jours". va falloir petienter en galarénat sur mon emac (à vendre d'ailleurs voir pages petites annonces)
et je viens de regarder les prix des Pc qui font plus de trucs (graveur dvd, écran plus grand...) pour beaucoup moins cher. j'ai bien fait quand même????::hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Merci! Ca reviendrait en faite à 1099 donc on revient au prix de base mais avec les options en plus
> Et pour le commander sur le net, je dois faire comment?




http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/



Donc le magasin n'est accessible que par Intr*a*net. Il faut donc que je le commande à partir d'un ordinateur de l'université  C'est ça?


----------



## Frodon (19 Mai 2006)

martinette a dit:
			
		

> et je viens de regarder les prix des Pc qui font plus de trucs (graveur dvd, écran plus grand...) pour beaucoup moins cher. j'ai bien fait quand même????::hein:



Et ils sont aussi puissant? Parce que s'ils ont un Celeron M (unicore) ou un Pentium M (unicore aussi) d'ancienne génération, ils peuvent avoir un écran mega large, ils seront moins performant dans les tâches lourdes. 

Pour le graveur DVD, si vraiment tu en a besoin, tu peux le prendre en option. Sinon, ca sert à rien d'en avoir un si tu n'es pas sûr que ca pourrait te servir, et tu pourras toujours en acheter un externe si le besoin s'en fait sentir à l'avenir.


----------



## mael65 (19 Mai 2006)

martinette a dit:
			
		

> je viens de regarder les prix des Pc qui font plus de trucs (graveur dvd, écran plus grand...) pour beaucoup moins cher. j'ai bien fait quand même????::hein:


Et je te rapel que niveau prix/prefs, le Macbook est MOINS cher qu'un PC, tout en ayant Mac OS X, un OS vraiment...:love: :love: :love: ... Génial... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: ET avec la suite iLife ! Alors bon la a ta place...    

Au fait, vous sauriez si le Macbook fait plus ou moind de bruit que le MBP ?


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais donc savoir si quelqu'un sait à combien me reviendrait cette machine avec la réduction AOC et si il faut absolument se connecter à partir d'un ordinateur de mon université pour pouvoir commander sur internet! (car je n'arrive pas à le faire de chez moi! )


Ben, c'est un peu le but d'un intranet, c'est en théorie pas fait pour qu'on y accède de l'extérieur...  
Donc oui, il faut que tu commandes d'un ordinateur de ta fac (qui a accès à l'intranet), ou simplement, par téléphone : 0800 046 046.

@+
iota


----------



## La mouette (19 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Et je te rapel que niveau prix/prefs, le Macbook est MOINS cher qu'un PC, tout en ayant Mac OS X, un OS vraiment...:love: :love: :love: ... Génial... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: ET avec la suite iLife ! Alors bon la a ta place...
> 
> Au fait, vous sauriez si le Macbook fait plus ou moind de bruit que le MBP ?



Il chauffe plus selon ce que j'ai pu lire.
Donc soit les ventilos ne font pas bien leur job, soit ils ont plus de travail et le MB fait plus de bruit ( ce qui est relatif, car mon MBP est quasi silencieux)...


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ben, c'est un peu le but d'un intranet, c'est en théorie pas fait pour qu'on y accède de l'extérieur...
> Donc oui, il faut que tu commandes d'un ordinateur de ta fac (qui a accès à l'intranet), ou simplement, par téléphone : 0800 046 046.
> 
> @+
> iota



Ok merci iota pour tous ces renseignements!


----------



## xao85 (19 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Oui!! Merci beaucoup d'ailleurs!! Je crois que au vu des différentes photos et vidéos que j'ai pu voir, il n'est pas si grand que ça en fait (loin de là je dirais même)! Ce qui me faisait peur c'était de me retrouver avec un ordi de la même taille que le mien, mais étant donné que je viens de constater que je possédais un 15" et non un 14" comme je le pensais (oui, bon je sais...ca peut parraitre fou de confondre...:rateau: ), ça va me faire une fameuse différence, et tant mieux vu que c'est ce que je recherchais!
> 
> Donc, voilà, pour les 2 ou 3 petites choses qui me faisaient peur (clavier, taille, carte graphique) et me faisaient encore hésiter, ce n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui. Je vais donc pouvoir commander mon macbook!!:love:
> 
> ...



Moi jcommence mes exams la semaine prochaine et je me suis arrangé pour qu'il arrive début juin quand j'aurait finit. J'ai payé par chèque, ça prend un peu plus de tps mais c'est ce que je voulais!


----------



## mael65 (19 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il chauffe plus selon ce que j'ai pu lire.
> Donc soit les ventilos ne font pas bien leur job, soit ils ont plus de travail et le MB fait plus de bruit ( ce qui est relatif, car mon MBP est quasi silencieux)...


Exact, le mien aussi, mais bon les MBP ont un + : l'alu !


----------



## xao85 (19 Mai 2006)

martinette a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je viens de le commander ce fameux macbbok (qui me fait bien rire: pour un ordi destiné à ceux qui travaillent plutôt qu'à ceux qui jouent, ilest livré sans iwork )



Iwork est livré en version demo de 30j!


----------



## rhodmac (19 Mai 2006)

petit message de l'AE

*Expédié* 							 - May 19, 2006 								 									via TNT International Express 								 							 						

*Vous devriez recevoir votre commande le 29.05.2006.*
*Veuillez noter toutefois qu'il s'agit là d'un délai estimatif, exprimé en jours ouvrés.

10 jours de voyages entre Taiwan et la France 


*


----------



## greensurfeur (19 Mai 2006)

Hello, Je suis à point pour switcher de mon PC vers le MacBook :rateau: mais je me pose la question : Je bosse beaucoup la photo sous phtoshop ( fichier entre 50 et 100 mega ouvert ) , je fais du montage video ( Premiere Pro et 7.5 et un peu de After effects) , est ce que la config 1 giga de RAM HDD 80 et le chipset 950 grafic va tenir la route, j'ai peur de me retrouver avec une machinequi ne tienne pas la route ! Evidement ya le MBP qui lui ferait l'affaire mais qui est tout de meme plus cher ! Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## arnaudg (19 Mai 2006)

Outre la vidéo, le processeur + le disque à 5400 trm, cela devrait rendre le macbook suffisament véloce pour une utilisation normale.

Je suis resté longtemps avec un ibook G3 800Mhz et il me suffisait très bien(web+photoshop avec image légère+indesign pour rédaction de support de cours)


----------



## xao85 (19 Mai 2006)

greensurfeur a dit:
			
		

> Hello, Je suis à point pour switcher de mon PC vers le MacBook :rateau: mais je me pose la question : Je bosse beaucoup la photo sous phtoshop ( fichier entre 50 et 100 mega ouvert ) , je fais du montage video ( Premiere Pro et 7.5 et un peu de After effects) , est ce que la config 1 giga de RAM HDD 80 et le chipset 950 grafic va tenir la route, j'ai peur de me retrouver avec une machinequi ne tienne pas la route ! Evidement ya le MBP qui lui ferait l'affaire mais qui est tout de meme plus cher ! Merci pour vos conseils


Je nutilise pas encore photoshop mais je pense pouvoir te dire sans dire d'anneries:bebe:... que le macbook pr photoshop te conviendra parfaitement avec 1Go de ram. Par contre photoshop n'est pas encore sortit en universal binary donc la version power pc risque de subir quelques ralentissements. Mais pour plus d'informations cherche des personnes sur les forums qui utilise photoshop sur mac intel!


----------



## xao85 (19 Mai 2006)

Le blanc est tjs en large tête :love::love:  noir battut par ko:casse:!!


----------



## La mouette (19 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Exact, le mien aussi, mais bon les MBP ont un + : l'alu !




Juste!! donc ...chauffe plus, pas d'alu...il fait plus de bruit


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Juste!! donc ...chauffe plus, pas d'alu...il fait plus de bruit


Oui, mais il y a deux ventilateurs dans le MBP (un pour le CPU et un pour le GPU) contre un seul pour le MB...  

@+
iota


----------



## emy648 (19 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Arrange toi pour le commander afin qu'il arrive au moment de la fin de tes examens. Sinon l'attente va te paraître interminable une fois tes examens finis


 


			
				xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Moi jcommence mes exams la semaine prochaine et je me suis arrangé pour qu'il arrive début juin quand j'aurait finit. J'ai payé par chèque, ça prend un peu plus de tps mais c'est ce que je voulais!


 
Bein oui mais c'est assez compliqué en fait! J'ai 2 possibilités:

1.Je dois revendre mon autre portable pour pouvoir acheter le macbook, donc je dois le mettre en vente, pour ca, faut que je le formate,que je m'occupe du transfert de tous mes fichiers, puis va falloir que l'acheteur vienne chercher l'ordi, etc etc. En résumé, une grosse perte de temps d'étude alors que j'en manque déjà! 

2.Ou bien je me dis que j'avance l'argent en piochant sur mon compte épargne, mais alors quid si mon portable actuel ne se vendait pas??hmmm??

Et puis il y a aussi le problème windows! J'aimerais quand même bien faire fonctionner windows via bootcamp sur mon mac pour certains programmes, seulement je ne sais pas si je dois vendre la licence windows avec mon ordi actuel (quoi que si j'ai bien compris, la clé de d'installation qui est fourni avec le cd, ne serait compatible qu'avec mon portable actuel...donc je ne pourrais éventuellement que graver le cd et me chercher une autre clé??!sais pas...) ou la garder pour la mettre sur le mac...

Enfin tu vois la torture mentale que je me fais subir?! :hosto: Donc je me suis dit, apres mûre réflexion, qu'il vallait mieux que je n'y penses plus pour l'instant et que je me tracasse pour tout ça fin juin, APRES MES EXAMS!!!!  Mais je sais que l'attente va être longue et difficile...


----------



## njx (19 Mai 2006)

question: *world of warcraft avec tout les détails à fond et plein écran(1280X800) vous croyez que ça passe sans problème sur macbook 2ghz 1go de ram ?*
Car là j'ai un ibook G4 de décembre 2004 avec 768mo de ram (avec tiger)et j'arrive à jouer avec wow en plein écran (1024x768)mais je doit mettre certain détails tout bas.
Car quand j'ai vu que le macbookpro est passé a 1999euros je me suis dit que je vais le prendre mais en faite j'ai peur qu'il soit très grand par rapport à mon ibook actuel et que l'autonomie soit moins bonne !
_quand pensez vous ? _


----------



## mael65 (19 Mai 2006)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> question: *world of warcraft avec tout les détails à fond et plein écran(1280X800) vous croyez que ça passe sans problème sur macbook 2ghz 1go de ram ?*
> Car là j'ai un ibook G4 de décembre 2004 avec 768mo de ram (avec tiger)et j'arrive à jouer avec wow en plein écran (1024x768)mais je doit mettre certain détails tout bas.
> Car quand j'ai vu que le macbookpro est passé a 1999euros je me suis dit que je vais le prendre mais en faite j'ai peur qu'il soit très grand par rapport à mon ibook actuel et que l'autonomie soit moins bonne !
> _quand pensez vous ? _


Bof je pense que oui... ou non...


----------



## Frodon (19 Mai 2006)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> question: *world of warcraft avec tout les détails à fond et plein écran(1280X800) vous croyez que ça passe sans problème sur macbook 2ghz 1go de ram ?*
> Car là j'ai un ibook G4 de décembre 2004 avec 768mo de ram (avec tiger)et j'arrive à jouer avec wow en plein écran (1024x768)mais je doit mettre certain détails tout bas.


Non, je pense qu'il faudra baisser la résolution et les détails, comme avec ton iBook G4.



> Car quand j'ai vu que le macbookpro est passé a 1999euros je me suis dit que je vais le prendre mais en faite j'ai peur qu'il soit très grand par rapport à mon ibook actuel et que l'autonomie soit moins bonne !
> _quand pensez vous ? _



A toi de voir, si ta priorité est de pouvoir jouer à WOW en 1280x800 minimum et avec tous les détails, alors prends un MacBook Pro. 

Si ca ne te dérange pas plus que ca de devoir réduire les détails et la résolution, comme avec ton iBook G4 actuellement, et que tu donne plus d'importance à l'autonomie et à la taille, prends un MacBook.


----------



## sleb (19 Mai 2006)

alors les gars, personne ne peut m'eclairer sur le fait que la ram marche par paire sur le macbook à contrario du macbook pro ?


----------



## laurent1 (19 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis il y a aussi le problème windows! J'aimerais quand même bien faire fonctionner windows via bootcamp sur mon mac pour certains programmes, seulement je ne sais pas si je dois vendre la licence windows avec mon ordi actuel (quoi que si j'ai bien compris, la clé de d'installation qui est fourni avec le cd, ne serait compatible qu'avec mon portable actuel...donc je ne pourrais éventuellement que graver le cd et me chercher une autre clé??!sais pas...) ou la garder pour la mettre sur le mac...




c'est pas le l'open source ca windows?


----------



## Frodon (19 Mai 2006)

sleb a dit:
			
		

> alors les gars, personne ne peut m'eclairer sur le fait que la ram marche par paire sur le macbook à contrario du macbook pro ?



Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il soit obligé d'avoir 2 barettes. 

Cependant, cela est recommandé d'avoir 2 barettes identiques, puisque cela permet d'avoir le Dual Channel activé, ce qui acroit les performances d'utilisation de la RAM. C'est d'autant plus important que le chipset graphique utilise aussi cette RAM.


----------



## ederntal (19 Mai 2006)

greensurfeur a dit:
			
		

> Hello, Je suis à point pour switcher de mon PC vers le MacBook :rateau: mais je me pose la question : Je bosse beaucoup la photo sous phtoshop ( fichier entre 50 et 100 mega ouvert ) , je fais du montage video ( Premiere Pro et 7.5 et un peu de After effects) , est ce que la config 1 giga de RAM HDD 80 et le chipset 950 grafic va tenir la route, j'ai peur de me retrouver avec une machinequi ne tienne pas la route ! Evidement ya le MBP qui lui ferait l'affaire mais qui est tout de meme plus cher ! Merci pour vos conseils



Le macbook en lui même risque d'être agréable niveau photoshop, par contre je connais pas le montage video...
MAIS PHOTOSHOP N'EST PAS SORTI EN UB... c'est a dire que soit tu passe par windows (bootcamp ou paralels), soit tu utilise Rosetta ("emulation" de la version actuelle pour mac) en attendant photoshop CS3 et la, LA MACHINE DEVIENDRA QUAND MÊME UN POIL POUSSIVE!

Donc soit tu n'est pas frileux a l'idée de passer par windows, soit tu doit te tourner vers de l'occaz...  
Pour le prix d'un macbook tu peux trouver des Powerbook 15" récents avec de la ram et de l'apple care qui FONT TOURNER TRES BIEN PHOTOSHOP (beaucoup mieux que rosetta sur macbook jusqu'a la sortie de CS3)

PS: j'en vends mon powerbook, rubrique petites annonces


----------



## njx (19 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Non, je pense qu'il faudra baisser la résolution et les détails, comme avec ton iBook G4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouai mais je ne baisse pas ma résolution en ce moment sur l'ibook donc je pense que c'est jouable, tout de meme le coreduo fait quand meme bcp plus comparé a un G4. Et je joue avec une ati 9200 avec 32mo alors que le gma s'occtroi 64mo, donc plus de texture ! 
Maintenant le mieux ce sera quelqu'un qui joue et qui a un macbook qui pourrai me le dire ou meme que je teste par moi meme avant !


----------



## Max London (19 Mai 2006)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> Ouai mais je ne baisse pas ma résolution en ce moment sur l'ibook donc je pense que c'est jouable, tout de meme le coreduo fait quand meme bcp plus comparé a un G4. Et je joue avec une ati 9200 avec 32mo alors que le gma s'occtroi 64mo, donc plus de texture !
> Maintenant le mieux ce sera quelqu'un qui joue et qui a un macbook qui pourrai me le dire ou meme que je teste par moi meme avant !



Ah c'est le problème de la carte graphique...le GMA vient vraiement pomper dessus 
Si le Core Duo est clairement plus puissant, il n'arrive pas a compenser le "trou" du GMA 950.


----------



## njx (19 Mai 2006)

et comparé a une ati 9200 c'est quoi le GMA a coté ?


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Mai 2006)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> et comparé a une ati 9200 c'est quoi le GMA a coté ?



C'est mieu à part que le GMA partage la mémoire! Mais question puissance il est un peu au-dessus il me semble


----------



## Max London (19 Mai 2006)

La 9200 est clairement plus puissante... 
Il n'y a qu'a voir certains test effectués avec le Mac Mini (ca ne devrait pas changer grand chose entre le dual 1,66 Ghz et le dual 1,83 Ghz), le Mini G4 bat clairement le Mini Intel sous Unreal 2004, Doom 3, WoW...

Je vais essayer de retrouver ce comparatif


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> La 9200 est clairement plus puissante...
> Il n'y a qu'a voir certains test effectués avec le Mac Mini (ca ne devrait pas changer grand chose entre le dual 1,66 Ghz et le dual 1,83 Ghz), le Mini G4 bat clairement le Mini Intel sous Unreal 2004, Doom 3, WoW...
> 
> Je vais essayer de retrouver ce comparatif


Ah bon? 
J'en suis pas sûr mais bon!

Bon je vais commander mon MacBook!
Pour l'Apple On Campus, je me suis renseigner, et pour l'ULP (Université Louis Pasteur) de Stasbourg, on peut commander son MacBook directement de chez soi en passant par le site: http://ent.u-strasbg.fr
Il suffit de se connecter avec identifiant et votre mot de passe et puis de cliquer sur "Pratique > Apple On Campus"
C'est le moyen le moins chère que j'ai trouvé pour acheter un Mac (mise à part l'ADC Student).
Le modèle de base du MacBook est à 967 

Bon je vais le commander. A+


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

Le MacBook est a la fnac Digitale a partir de 18h30 aujourd'hui


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2006)

ouah!!!!   :love: c'est marrant quand même...c'est toujours eux qui ont tout avant tout le monde et pourtant ils s'en foutent royalement de Mac


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> La 9200 est clairement plus puissante...


Euh... quand même pas...
Dans les tests d'arstechnica, le GMA950 est plus véloce que la radeon 9200.
Dans les points positifs concernant le Macbook on peut même lire : "_Improved graphics over iBook G4_".
Pareil pour le test UT2004 de Macworld.

@+
iota


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Mai 2006)

Question bête en passant 
Je sais que ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit, mais en même temps que le MacBook, je cherche un produit fiable qui permet d'enlever de légère rayures sur l'iPod.
Est-ce quelqu'un a une solution par hazard?


----------



## Gregware73 (19 Mai 2006)

lol! je dirais que c'est même pas du tout l'endroit!! enfin bon au fond il y a eu deja beaucoup de posts inutiles (les miens compris!:mouais:) donc bon...

Allez je suis genereux...un super site(que tu connais surement!) www.igeneration.com je suis quasi sur que la reponse que tu demande y est...

Et vu que a macgé j'ai vu que les gens repondaient super gentiment et super vite j'ai même fait la recherche pour toi!!! http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=70595


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ouah!!!!   :love: c'est marrant quand même...c'est toujours eux qui ont tout avant tout le monde et pourtant ils s'en foutent royalement de Mac




jaloux !


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mai 2006)

non réaliste


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> lol! je dirais que c'est même pas du tout l'endroit!! enfin bon au fond il y a eu deja beaucoup de posts inutiles (les miens compris!:mouais:) donc bon...
> 
> Allez je suis genereux...un super site(que tu connais surement!) www.igeneration.com je suis quasi sur que la reponse que tu demande y est...
> 
> Et vu que a macgé j'ai vu que les gens repondaient super gentiment et super vite j'ai même fait la recherche pour toi!!! http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=70595



Merci! 
En fait je suis tout troublé par la commande du MacBook (que je vais faire dans quelques minutes) et je perds tous mes moyens 
J'ai aussi fait une petite recherche sur Google et j'ai trouvé quelques solutions.


----------



## rhodmac (19 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Euh... quand même pas...
> Dans les tests d'arstechnica, le GMA950 est plus véloce que la radeon 9200.
> Dans les points positifs concernant le Macbook on peut même lire : "_Improved graphics over iBook G4_".


ce qui me surprend quand même c'est les résultats du MacBook Pro 
dans le Xbench, idem sur d'autres tests, le MacBookPro fait moins bien que le MB


----------



## Miguelino (19 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Question bête en passant
> Je sais que ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit, mais en même temps que le MacBook, je cherche un produit fiable qui permet d'enlever de légère rayures sur l'iPod.
> Est-ce quelqu'un a une solution par hazard?



Essaie ça : http://secure.newedge.fr/mac/product_info.php?cPath=54_42&products_id=130


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me surprend quand même c'est les résultats du MacBook Pro
> dans le Xbench, idem sur d'autres tests, le MacBookPro fait moins bien que le MB


Pour le test OpenGL, l'auteur indique clairement que XBench n'est pas le meilleur logiciel pour tester les performances de la machine dans ce domaine précis.

@+
iota


----------



## winelovers (19 Mai 2006)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien faire la comparaison entre l'entrée de gamme des ibook et "l'entrée" de gamme des "PowerBook". Cela montre assez bien la politique marketing et quand la puissance d'Apple.
> Par le passé, cad hier, la différence était vraiment nette.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, quand l'on compare les caractéristiques du macbook à 1099 et celui du macbook pro à 1998,99, est-ce que la différence de 900 est justifié ?
> ...




après fait ma petite critique j'ai fait craquer ma copine pour l'achat du macbook entrée de gamme. En fait, elle souhaitait depuis quelque temps un portable (futur instit). On a déjà un imac G5 last generation 20' et on pense avoir fait le bon choix. 
Livraison prévue le 2 juin...alors qu'au téléphone le vendeur m'a indiqué le 29 au plus tard. Arrive t-il à Apple de livrer dans les temps ? Surtout que ma cops en a besoin pour son stage de fin d'année...
Sinon elle a eu trop à la ristourne (-6%) enseignant sans en montrer la preuve, s'est fou ça !
Voilà


----------



## sleb (19 Mai 2006)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> Sinon elle a eu trop à la ristourne (-6%) enseignant sans en montrer la preuve, s'est fou ça !
> Voilà




Si si, ils vérifient par la suite
Le collège ou ma mere travaille a recu un coup de fil d'Apple !


----------



## winelovers (19 Mai 2006)

ah, je me disais aussi...


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

sleb a dit:
			
		

> Si si, ils vérifient par la suite


La vérification est aléatoire.
J'ai commandé plusieurs fois sur l'Apple Store Education, et ils n'ont jamais vérifié.
Par contre, l'Apple Center où j'ai acheté mon iBook a bien vérifié que j'étais étudiant.

@+
iota


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Mai 2006)

Voila j'ai commandé le mien! Je suis trop content!!!! :love::love::love:

J'ai pris le MacBook entrée de gamme avec un DD de 80Go et 1Go de RAM
Le tout pour 1099&#8364; avec la réduction Apple On Campus!

Maintenant le plus difficile arrive.... attendre le livreur. 

En tout cas, je suis super satisfait, depuis le temps que je l'attendais... presque 6 mois 

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé à découvrir le monde Apple ces derniers mois et surtout à faire le bon choix (du genre acheter un Mac )

Ca va être dur d'attendre mais j'espère pouvoir poster au plus vite les photos de ce switch sur MacGé.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

Une question n'est ce pas mieux de prendre un SD en externe ?


----------



## Max London (19 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Euh... quand même pas...
> Dans les tests d'arstechnica, le GMA950 est plus véloce que la radeon 9200.
> Dans les points positifs concernant le Macbook on peut même lire : "_Improved graphics over iBook G4_".
> Pareil pour le test UT2004 de Macworld.
> ...



Au temps pour moi...
C'était alors avec le comparatif Mini G4-Mini Intel, ou on voyait que le Mini G4 battait l'Intel sous Unreal 2004.


----------



## Alex6 (19 Mai 2006)

Est ce que quelqu'un a remarqué que sur la première page d'apple.fr, le macbookpro 17" est affiché à 1999 euros. Une belle boulette !


----------



## Max London (19 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Une question n'est ce pas mieux de prendre un SD en externe ?



Moi personnelement c'est ce que je ferait.
Mais bon, le désavantage de l'externe c'est que tu ne peux pas graver sans avoir une prise secteur à proximité...mais c'est souvent le cas. 
L'avantage de l'externe, c'est que c'est moins de 100 euros, et que ça grave en 16x *double couche*.
Et pour avoir du double couche, je crois qu'il n'y a que le modèle noi qui en possède un non?  Enfin si Je me souvient bien...


----------



## Max London (19 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que quelqu'un a remarqué que sur la première page d'apple.fr, le macbookpro 17" est affiché à 1999 euros. Une belle boulette !



Haha 
J'avait pas fait attention!
Ils ont confondu, le MacBook Pro est a partir de 199 euros, mais pas le 17"

(Note que ça me ferait plutot plaisir :rose


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi...
> C'était alors avec le comparatif Mini G4-Mini Intel, ou on voyait que le Mini G4 battait l'Intel sous Unreal 2004.


Oui, voir les benchs.
Mais je ne sais pas si à l'époque ils avaient une version UB de UT2004 

@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (19 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont confondu, le MacBook Pro est a partir de 199 euros, mais pas le 17"



199 Euros??? Où ca??? J'achète tous de suite à ce prix là


----------



## ederntal (19 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Et pour avoir du double couche, je crois qu'il n'y a que le modèle noi qui en possède un non?  Enfin si Je me souvient bien...



Le noir et le blanc haut de gamme ont tous les 2 le même graveur qui gerre le double couche.


----------



## Frodon (19 Mai 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Le noir et le blanc haut de gamme ont tous les 2 le même graveur qui gerre le double couche.



Non, bien lire les specs et ne pas confondre lecture et écriture!

- Il lit des double couche (comme tous lecteur DVD d'ailleurs, et comme le Combo de l'entrée de gamme aussi  )
- MAIS il ne grave pas les double couche, il ne grave QUE les SIMPLE couches.

*Donc AUCUN des MacBook n'a de graveur qui grave les DVD double couches*


----------



## samoussa (19 Mai 2006)

cela dit, au prix des dvd double couches... je prefere compresser


----------



## ipod21 (19 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir

Je compte acheté dès ce soir le macbook mais je cherche une house qui pourrait lui aller. avez-vous quelques adresses svp??

merci d'avance

max

PS: la recherche sur site n'a rien donné!!!!


----------



## jerem9136 (19 Mai 2006)

j'ai cru comprendre que la macbook d'entrée gamme (c-a-d le combo) ne lisait pas les DVD+/-RW . est ce que je me trompe? ca m'enbête car j'ai plein de dvd+rw.

et uen autre question, la "révision B" c'est une deuxième série de macbook ou alors des améliorations matérielles, et quand est ce qu'elle sera là?


----------



## bunyman (19 Mai 2006)

Je n'arrive pas a trouver sur le site d'apple des info sur l'autonomie du macbook. Quelqu'un peut me dire ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

6 heures


----------



## bunyman (19 Mai 2006)

une page ou je pourais voir ça ?


----------



## Frodon (19 Mai 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru comprendre que la macbook d'entrée gamme (c-a-d le combo) ne lisait pas les DVD+/-RW . est ce que je me trompe? ca m'enbête car j'ai plein de dvd+rw.


Oui tu te trompe, le Combo de l'entrée de gamme lit sans problème les DVD±R/RW y compris leur version double couche (DVD±R/RW DL). 

Tout lecteur DVD actuel, Combo ou non, savent lire tous ces formats de DVD (re)inscriptibles de toute façon.



> et uen autre question, la "révision B" c'est une deuxième série de macbook ou alors des améliorations matérielles, et quand est ce qu'elle sera là?


C'est des améliorations matérielles. Ca sera là quand Apple décidera de renouveler la gamme, donc certainement pas avant 6 mois ou plus.



> Je n'arrive pas a trouver sur le site d'apple des info sur l'autonomie du macbook. Quelqu'un peut me dire ?


Pour les infos chez Apple, c'est ici: http://store.apple.com/Catalog/fr/Images/comparison_chart.html

Pour des tests en pratique de l'autonomie, c'est ici: http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbook.ars/6 (en bas, "Battery Life")


----------



## ipod21 (19 Mai 2006)

> une page ou je pourais voir ça ?


 
http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/wireless.html


----------



## rhodmac (19 Mai 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> améliorations matérielles, et quand est ce qu'elle sera là?



^^ tu vas pas un peu trop vite là ??? il vient juste de sortir et ca fait des mois qu'on l'attends ...

mais surement vers novembre


----------



## Piewhy (19 Mai 2006)

ipod21 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Je compte acheté dès ce soir le macbook mais je cherche une house qui pourrait lui aller. avez-vous quelques adresses svp??
> 
> ...



Be-ez prépare des house et des sacs pour le macbook, perso j'ai  une house "larobe" c'est vraiment super.

http://www.be-ez.com/_fr/prod_soon.html


----------



## jerem9136 (19 Mai 2006)

ah d'accord...
j'attend pas six mois 
mon switch est prevu pour juillet, ce sera juillet!!!


edit: ca fait comme les ibook G4 qui ont eu droit a plus de Ram


----------



## bunyman (19 Mai 2006)

MacBook vous offre jusqu'à 6 heures d'autonomie (2,5 heures de lecture DVD et 3,5 heures si la connectivité sans fil est désactivée)

Jai du mal a comprendre la phrase ... quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?


----------



## Frodon (19 Mai 2006)

bunyman a dit:
			
		

> MacBook vous offre jusqu'à 6 heures d'autonomie (2,5 heures de lecture DVD et 3,5 heures si la connectivité sans fil est désactivée)
> 
> Jai du mal a comprendre la phrase ... quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?



ATTENTION: La traduction du site français est ERRONEE!

La phrase originale (en anglais) est:


			
				Battery life sentence in Apple US website a dit:
			
		

> MacBook offers up to 6 hours of battery life. (Up to 2.5 hours of DVD playback, and up to 3.5 hours with wireless turned on.)



Ce qui se traduit:


			
				Traduction française a dit:
			
		

> Le Macbook offre jusqu'à 6 heures d'autonomie. (Jusqu'à 2,5 heures de lecture de DVD, et jusqu'à 3,5 heures avec la connectivité sans-fil est *activée* (NDF: c'est là l'erreur)



Ca veut dire:

- Au mieux il offre 6 heure d'autonomie (en faisant quasiment rien (exemple: bureautique) et avec la connectivité sans fil désactivé, la luminosité au minimum et les réglages d'économie d'énergie au plus économique).

- En lisant un DVD Video l'autonomie descend alors jusqu'à 2,5 heures

- Et lorsqu'on utilise le WiFi ET le Bluetooth, il offre alors jusqu'à 3,5 heures d'autonomie.


----------



## bunyman (19 Mai 2006)

okay, donc niveau baterie c'est équivalent au ibook g4 12" c'est bien cela ?


----------



## Frodon (19 Mai 2006)

bunyman a dit:
			
		

> okay, donc niveau baterie c'est équivalent au ibook g4 12" c'est bien cela ?



Je pense oui


----------



## godjester (19 Mai 2006)

c'est decidé, je prends ce soir le macbook blanc 1.83 Ghz, avec 1 Go et 80 Go, ainsi que le cable mini-DVI - VGA grace a l'offre OFUP

je me suis inscrit sur l'ofup et il ne demande aucun justificatif comme quoi je suis étudiant, est-ce normal?

l'adaptateur VGA, c'est la prise male ou femelle?

merci

Le cable VGA s'emboiterait-il dans cet embout ? :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/CABLE-PERITEL-OU...726674763QQcategoryZ93375QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lamar (19 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> petit message de l'AE
> 
> *Expédié* 							 - May 19, 2006 								 									via TNT International Express
> 
> ...



Salut,

même question qu'à ficelle (auteur d'un gros fake à mon avis  ) : tu l'as commandé quand, avec quelle config ?


----------



## r0m1 (19 Mai 2006)

godjester a dit:
			
		

> c'est decidé, je prends ce soir le macbook blanc 1.83 Ghz, avec 1 Go et 80 Go, ainsi que le cable mini-DVI - VGA grace a l'offre OFUP
> 
> je me suis inscrit sur l'ofup et il ne demande aucun justificatif comme quoi je suis étudiant, est-ce normal?
> 
> ...



Au moment de la commande on peut ne pas t'en demander, mais des contrôles peuvent être faits après. Moi, en commandant par l'apple store etudiant mon ibook, ils ne m'ont rien demandé jusqu'à ce que je recoive un mail ma demandant de leur envoyer par mail ma carte étudiante. Ce justificatif conditionnait l'envoi de la commande. 0 l'iinverse mon frère pour la même démarche n'a rien eu à fournir. Donc sur le store étudiant, ça n'a pas l'air d'être des contrôles systématiques, l'ofup fonctionne peut être de la même façon...


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Mai 2006)

Si vous êtes étudiants, pensez à l'Apple On Campus (-12%, 967 le modèle entrée de gamme).

C'est plus avantageux que le Store Education ou l'offre de l'Ofup. 

Et ça marche aussi facilement.


----------



## njx (19 Mai 2006)

aufaite, quelqu'un sait où se trouvent les haut-parleurs sur le macbook ?


----------



## Velvar (19 Mai 2006)

salut a tous c'est mon premier message ici..

par rapport a apple on campus, faut simplement etre etudiant ou etre etudiant ET dans une fac ?


----------



## r0m1 (19 Mai 2006)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> aufaite, quelqu'un sait où se trouvent les haut-parleurs sur le macbook ?



Et on se répète une 20 ème fois, a l'arrière .....


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

Velvar a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous c'est mon premier message ici..
> 
> par rapport a apple on campus, faut simplement etre etudiant ou etre etudiant ET dans une fac ?




Etre étudiant dans la fac ou dans l'etablissement concerné !


----------



## njx (19 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Et on se répète une 20 ème fois, a l'arrière .....


Une page  ?


----------



## godjester (19 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Au moment de la commande on peut ne pas t'en demander, mais des contrôles peuvent être faits après. Moi, en commandant par l'apple store etudiant mon ibook, ils ne m'ont rien demandé jusqu'à ce que je recoive un mail ma demandant de leur envoyer par mail ma carte étudiante. Ce justificatif conditionnait l'envoi de la commande. 0 l'iinverse mon frère pour la même démarche n'a rien eu à fournir. Donc sur le store étudiant, ça n'a pas l'air d'être des contrôles systématiques, l'ofup fonctionne peut être de la même façon...



Merci pour la reponse sur l'ofup, et au sujet du cable:

Le cable VGA s'emboiterait-il dans cet embout ? :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/CABLE-PERITEL-OUT...c  mdZViewItem


----------



## r0m1 (19 Mai 2006)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> Une page  ?



bien sûr, page 76 avec *ce post*.....  et toutes les réactions après....


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2006)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> Une page  ?


À vue de nez, je dirais celle-ci  :rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## Steph-24 (19 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Etre étudiant dans la fac ou dans l'etablissement concerné !



[HS]
Au fait merci StJohnPerse (pour les points disco et pour ton aide depuis de nombreuses semaines)
Je voulais te mettre des popints disco mais j'ai plus le droit 
[/HS]


----------



## samoussa (19 Mai 2006)

pour l'offre apple on campus, la liste des facs est ici http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/
apres c'est au petit bonheur la chance; Pour moi ça marche


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> même question qu'à ficelle (auteur d'un gros fake à mon avis  ) : tu l'as commandé quand, avec quelle config ?




ficelle gros fake ?  :affraid:

tronche de fake toi-même !!


----------



## godjester (19 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> pour l'offre apple on campus, la liste des facs est ici http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/
> apres c'est au petit bonheur la chance; Pour moi ça marche



Mais pour moi ca ne marche pas, je suis en prépas, et ca ca n'y ait pas, et l'année prochaine a moins d'etre a l'ENS Cachan (concours que je passe aujourd'hui avec une superbe epreuve de math ce matin...),et c'est pas mon niveau, il n'y a pas les ecoles d'ingenieur non plus...
je me contenterai donc de l'ofup


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

Si tu as un pote ou une copine dans l'université Paris 5 ou 7 , c'est bon  . Enfin si tu es de Paris


----------



## godjester (19 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as un pote ou une copine dans l'université Paris 5 ou 7 , c'est bon  . Enfin si tu es de Paris



Non Bordeaux, il y a jamais rien dans cette ville de merde... je fais ma prépas a La Rochelle et il n'y a rien non plus...


----------



## samoussa (19 Mai 2006)

godjester a dit:
			
		

> Non Bordeaux, il y a jamais rien dans cette ville de merde... je fais ma prépas a La Rochelle et il n'y a rien non plus...


Dingue pour bordeaux...toutes les grandes villes en benificient. Pas de bol, car cette offre c'est de loin la meilleure. Le 1,83 ghz à 967  y'a pas photo.


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

Bien moi , je suis de Paris , il y a pas ma fac . Je suis dégouté


----------



## samoussa (19 Mai 2006)

et t'as pas un pote dans une des facs de la liste ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

Personne


----------



## emy648 (19 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous êtes étudiants, pensez à l'Apple On Campus (-12%, 967 le modèle entrée de gamme).
> 
> C'est plus avantageux que le Store Education ou *l'offre de l'Ofup*.
> 
> Et ça marche aussi facilement.


 

L'offre ofup, c'est quoi exactement? Ce n'est que pour la france? Parce que j'ai fait une recherche sur le site belge de apple, mais n'ai rien trouvé...


----------



## emy648 (19 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien moi , je suis de Paris , il y a pas ma fac . Je suis dégouté


 
Je suis dans le même cas que toi... Je trouve ça quand même incroyable...Ce sont quand meme des grosses universités...


----------



## samoussa (19 Mai 2006)

surtout quand tu vois qu' à nancy y'en a 3


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis dans le même cas que toi... Je trouve ça quand même incroyable...Ce sont quand meme des grosses universités...




Surtout la mienne qui est reputé internationalement  . La Sorbonne c'est pas rien :rose:


----------



## godjester (19 Mai 2006)

Ca yé c'est fait!!


*Ligne* *Référence* *Description* *Quantité* *Prix* *Délai de production* 1 Custom  MacBook (white), 13.3-inch, 1.83GHz 1 975.60 3 - 5 jours  
065-6306
065-6233
065-6227
065-6230
065-6513
065-6200
065-6504
F065-6235
F065-6313
 1.83GHz Intel Core Duo
1GB 667 DDR2 - 2x512MB  SO-DIMMs
80GB Serial ATA drive
Combo Drive
None
None
Apple  Mini-DVI to VGA Adapter
Keyboard & Mac OS
Country Kit
 



Total: 975.60 Frais de Port: 
Remise: -0.00 TVA @ 19.60% : 191.22 Coût Total: 1166.82


----------



## Alex6 (19 Mai 2006)

Je suis actuellement étudiant à Bordeaux et originaire de Lille.
Impossible de bénéficier de Apple on Campus dans ces deux (grandes) villes


----------



## belzebuth (19 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> blablabla



une petite logorrhée?


----------



## Alex6 (19 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Surtout la mienne qui est reputé internationalement  . La Sorbonne c'est pas rien :rose:



Fais en part directement à ta fac !


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> L'offre ofup, c'est quoi exactement? Ce n'est que pour la france? Parce que j'ai fait une recherche sur le site belge de apple, mais n'ai rien trouvé...




https://www.ofup.com/Ofup/


----------



## samoussa (19 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Surtout la mienne qui est reputé internationalement  . La Sorbonne c'est pas rien :rose:


et bah voila, t'aurais fait l' Institut Catholique de La Roche sur Yon t'en serais pas là 
je vanne mais frannchement c'est vrai qu'ils auraient pu faire un deal avec l'educ.nationale point barre. C'est à l'americaine. L'habitude de dealer avec des universités privées...


----------



## corloane (19 Mai 2006)

Je les ai vus ce soir à la Fnac Digitale:

premières impression: 
Ils sont petits, on est plus proche de l'ibook 12' que du 14 et surtout beaucoup plus fins (ça on s'en rend compte en fermant le couvercle, ce qui est, je vous l'assure, très agréable), la finition est à la hausse, quelque part entre les anciens ibook et les powerbook, le blanc au toucher rappelle le contact de l'iBook (même revêtement) quant au noir, c'est un toucher plus sec qui est dû au revêtement mat: quelque chose de nouveau qui fait penser que le macbook noir est construit dans une autre matière (ce qui est faux car ils font le même poids) , bref, l'impression de différence est autrement palpable au toucher que sur les photos, ce noir on dirait un petit macbook.
Le poids était léger (je vous rappelle qu'il est de 2,3kg et il ne s'agit de quelques centaines de grammes en plus que le PW12'. Cependant la batterie n'était pas dans son logis, alors...
Le clavier m'a fait bondir: je croyais revoir celui de mon TO7 (pour les plus anciens): grosse déception pour l'amateur de machines à écrire que je suis, puis, à l'essai, ce clavier ne me déplait pas, le vendeur me dit qu'Apple innove (cependant je ne serais pas surpris qu'une rev nous apporte un clavier plus classique, quelle drôle d'idée ce clavier! est-ce question de place? est-ce pour ne plus arracher les touches?
l'écran est comparable à ceux des Sony, il faut s'y habituer...
Vu le prix on pourra l'utiliser avec un écran externe et un clavier externe (comme un Dell 20') chez soi et avec le clavier bizarre et l'écran de Pouf (glossy) :rateau: en voyage.
La conclusion à tout ça: quand on le voit on a envie de l'acheter sans réfléchier, grosse séduction, là Apple a réussi (encore) son coup...


----------



## ederntal (20 Mai 2006)

J'ai hate de le voir en vrai...



			
				corloane a dit:
			
		

> JLe clavier m'a fait bondir: je croyais revoir celui de mon TO7 (pour les plus anciens): grosse déception pour l'amateur de machines à écrire que je suis, puis, à l'essai, ce clavier ne me déplait pas, le vendeur me dit qu'Apple innove



Moi j'aime beaucoup ce look "old school"... enfin en photo...


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

Je le verrai demain . Je vous dirai tout


----------



## ykhalif22 (20 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir les amis,

J'ai une question à vous posé ou plutot un doute a vous faire part... J'ai acheté un macbook mardi dernier :love: avec comme configuration blanc 2Ghz 80DD et 512 de mémoire. Je me demande finalement si j'aurai du prendre une version avec a 1Go de mémoire. Je trouvais que c'était trop cher sur l'applestore et je me suis dit que je pourrais trouver une barette de mémoire moi cher a surcouf mais la je vous avoue que j'ai un gros doute. 
Est ce que j'ai fait le bon choix???????????       

Arrivé prévu le 29 mai. Soooooooooooooooo Coooooooooooooooooooool 
Vivement le switch. Y'a rien de pire que d'attendre   mais après ce sera que du bonheur

Merci bonne soirée


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

La barette de ram sur l'Apple Store est au prix de l'uranium enrichi  . Tu as fais une boulette  . Vas chez surcouf ou sur memoryx.net


----------



## ykhalif22 (20 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> La barette de ram sur l'Apple Store est au prix de l'uranium enrichi  . Tu as fais une boulette  . Vas chez surcouf ou sur memoryx.net


 
Merci pour la boulette. J'aurai jamais du écouté mon pote. Tu penses que j'aurai du la prendre sur l'applestore?????? En plus j'ai vraiment hésité j'ai applé mon pote qui m'a dit d'attendre et de le prendre a surcouf.......


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

ykhalif22 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la boulette. J'aurai jamais du écouté mon pote. Tu penses que j'aurai du la prendre sur l'applestore?????? En plus j'ai vraiment hésité j'ai applé mon pote qui m'a dit d'attendre et de le prendre a surcouf.......


Je pense plutôt que StJohn a lu de travers ton post précédent, en croyant justement que tu avais fait la "boulette" de commander ta mémoire sur l'Apple Store, réputée plus chère qu'ailleurs...


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

ykhalif22 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la boulette. J'aurai jamais du écouté mon pote. Tu penses que j'aurai du la prendre sur l'applestore?????? En plus j'ai vraiment hésité j'ai applé mon pote qui m'a dit d'attendre et de le prendre a surcouf.......




Memoryx.net


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui, voir les benchs.
> Mais je ne sais pas si à l'époque ils avaient une version UB de UT2004
> 
> @+
> iota



Ca surement, même un iMac Core Duo n'arriverait pas à 50 Fps sur UT 2004 sous *Rosetta*.
Au mieux il ferait pareil que le Mac Mini


----------



## ykhalif22 (20 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plutôt que StJohn a lu de travers ton post précédent, en croyant justement que tu avais fait la "boulette" de commander ta mémoire sur l'Apple Store, réputée plus chère qu'ailleurs...


 
Ouuuuuuuuuuuf tu me rassures.   J'ai vraiment eu une goutte de sueur sur mon front!!!!!!
Je n'ai pas pris la mémoire de 1 Go au contraire j'ai laissé la mémoire a 512 au cas où je pourrai en rajouter une autre.

Merci du conseil.


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je pense plutôt que StJohn a lu de travers ton post précédent, en croyant justement que tu avais fait la "boulette" de commander ta mémoire sur l'Apple Store, réputée plus chère qu'ailleurs...



Voila


----------



## ykhalif22 (20 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Voila


 
oui mais sur memoryx.net c'est en dollar et je suis de paris!!!!!!!! Le temps de recevoir la barette etc etc.....


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

ykhalif22 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais sur memoryx.net c'est en dollar et je suis de paris!!!!!!!!




Tu commandes en  :hein:


----------



## valoriel (20 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je le verrai demain . Je vous dirai tout


Je passe aussi à la digitale demain :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je passe aussi à la digitale demain :love:




quelle heure ? :love:


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

Cela dit, si j'ai bien compris, sur le MacBook, c'est obligatoirement 2x256 Mo en standard et non pas 1x512 Mo.
Donc, si on veut rajouter de la RAM par la suite, on est obligé de foutre à la poubelle les 2x256 Mo fournis avec la MacBook pour mettre à la place *2x512 Mo*... Donc, concrètement, il faut acheter totalement 1Go de Ram pour faire passer le MacBook de 512 à 1Go...
Est-ce qu'au final, c'est vraiment plus avantageux financièrement que de commander directement le MacBook avec 512 Mo de RAM supplémenatire, soit 1Go au total, même si la mémoire est "plus chère" ?
Car dans le premier cas, il faut acheter entièrement 1Go, et dans le second, il faut acheter seulement 512 Mo pour aboutir au même équipement. Même si le Mo de RAM est plus cher dans le second cas, au final, c'est peut-être moins onéreux puisqu'on ne paye que 512 Mo au lieu de 1Go.
(j'espère que je n'ai pas été trop confus)

*Edit :* Je viens de regarder sur l'Apple Store, le fait de faire passer le MacBook de 512Mo à 1Go coûte 100 euros de plus.
Sachant que (sauf si on m'explique le contraire) si on veut upgrader sa mémoire soi même, il va falloir racheter 2x512 Mo et jeter les 2x256 Mo fournis avec le MacBook, ma question est simple : trouve-t-on 2x512 Mo de Ram compatible MacBook pour moins de 100 euros ?


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

Je te comprend Fred 
Hmm...pour moi cela dépend un peu du réel apport du Dual Channel.
On doit payer 100 euros pour avoir le giga de Ram...en 2x512, ce qui est intéressant.
Pour 100 euros, on commence à trouver des barettes d'un giga de Ram, mais alors on ne profitera pas du Dual Channel.  Par contre on pourra avoir 1,25 Giga de Ram...mais on se retrouve avec une barette de 256 mo que personne ne voudrait acheter.
Si le Dual Channel est vraiment un apport de vitesse, peut-être qu'avoir 2x512 est plus intéressant que 1x1024+1x256.
En même temps, si on veut passer à deux gigas par la suite, on est obligé de revendres les deux barettes de 512 puis acheter deux d'un giga, tandis que si on a acheté une barette d'un giga ailleur il n'y a plus qu'a en racheter une autre.

Mon message est pleins de contradictions...à développer


----------



## valoriel (20 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> quelle heure ? :love:


aucune idée 

j'y suis passé aujourd'hui vers 14h mais ils étaient pas encore arrivé :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> aucune idée
> 
> j'y suis passé aujourd'hui vers 14h mais ils étaient pas encore arrivé :rateau:




Ct  18h30


----------



## guygoune090982 (20 Mai 2006)

Pour ma part c est fait... je vous donnerai mes impressions dans quelques jours...


----------



## samoussa (20 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Je te comprend Fred
> Hmm...pour moi cela dépend un peu du réel apport du Dual Channel.
> On doit payer 100 euros pour avoir le giga de Ram...en 2x512, ce qui est intéressant.
> Pour 100 euros, on commence à trouver des barettes d'un giga de Ram, mais alors on ne profitera pas du Dual Channel.  Par contre on pourra avoir 1,25 Giga de Ram...mais on se retrouve avec une barette de 256 mo que personne ne voudrait acheter.
> ...


apparement 119 euros les 2 barettes de 512 chez surcouf (si je me trompe pas de ref.)
http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/ficheproduit.aspx?idproduct=9596332&search=sdram ddr2
Donc autant les commander chez apple


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2006)

Perso je pense passer à la FNAC Digitale aujourd'hui vers 14H


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> apparement 119 euros les 2 barettes de 512 chez surcouf (si je me trompe pas de ref.)
> http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/ficheproduit.aspx?idproduct=9596332&search=sdram ddr2
> Donc autant les commander chez apple



Attention, ce ne sont pas des barettes *So-Dimm*, plus chères que les Dimm.


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2006)

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/macbook-peinture-16978/


----------



## ebensatis (20 Mai 2006)

haaa .. une bonne nouvelle pour moi en ce samedi matin pourtant morose (coté météo) puisque je me lève et decouvre ma notification d'expédition de mon attendu macbook. Elle était pourtant initialement prevu le 29 pour une livraison le 2 juin.
Il semblerait donc qu'apple soit en avance sur les delais estimés et c'est tant mieux.
Ce mac book trouvera sans doute place chez moi lundi ou mardi prochain


----------



## samoussa (20 Mai 2006)

vive le blanc


----------



## takamac (20 Mai 2006)

Je suis d'accord avec fredintosh et d'autres pour cette histoire de barrettes mémoire. Pour une fois, sur l'AppleStore, l'upgrade de la ram à 1 Go est vraiment intéressant.  

C'est un peu comme si Apple considérait que 1 Go était ce qu'il fallait avoir, mais que pour rendre le prix plus accrocheur il ne mettait que 512 Mo en standard. Mais même avec 1024, je trouve le prix attractif pour la qualité de la machine que j'ai vue hier à la Fnac Digitale. :love:

Après, on peut faire de savants calculs et espérer revendre les 2 barrettes de 256 pour en racheter 2 de 512. Mais bon, ça va être bcp d'énergie et de risques pour gagner quoi ? quelques euros... :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

Donc en résumé :


			
				ykhalif22 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la boulette. J'aurai jamais du écouté mon pote. Tu penses que j'aurai du la prendre sur l'applestore?????? En plus j'ai vraiment hésité j'ai applé mon pote qui m'a dit d'attendre et de le prendre a surcouf.......


Se méfier des potes (PCistes, peut-être ?) qui savent tout sans s'être renseigné.


----------



## samoussa (20 Mai 2006)

takamac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec fredintosh et d'autres pour cette histoire de barrettes mémoire. Pour une fois, sur l'AppleStore, l'upgrade de la ram à 1 Go est vraiment intéressant.
> 
> C'est un peu comme si Apple considérait que 1 Go était ce qu'il fallait avoir, mais que pour rendre le prix plus accrocheur il ne mettait que 512 Mo en standard. Mais même avec 1024, je trouve le prix attractif pour la qualité de la machine que j'ai vue hier à la Fnac Digitale. :love:
> 
> Après, on peut faire de savants calculs et espérer revendre les 2 barrettes de 256 pour en racheter 2 de 512. Mais bon, ça va être bcp d'énergie et de risques pour gagner quoi ? quelques euros... :mouais:


tout à fait daccord. C'est peut-être pareil pour le DD de 80 gigots facturé 45&#8364;. A verifier


----------



## Warflo (20 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait daccord. C'est peut-être pareil pour le DD de 80 gigots facturé 45. A verifier


Les 45, c'est la difference de prix entre un 60GO et un 80GO, pas le prix du DD 80 GO !


----------



## samoussa (20 Mai 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Les 45, c'est la difference de prix entre un 60GO et un 80GO, pas le prix du DD 80 GO !


Il n'empeche que comme la memoire, si tu as besoin de plus, il faut tout racheter.
Par contre pour les barrettes ram de 1 go apparement  on trouve à 159 pièce chez macway
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=1834_1835_1837&products_id=5166


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Les 45, c'est la difference de prix entre un 60GO et un 80GO, pas le prix du DD 80 GO !


Ben justement, c'est ce que Samoussa veut dire, je suppose : cela pourrait revenir plus cher d'acheter à part un DD plus grand pour remplacer celui fourni en standard, que de prendre directement l'option +20 ou +40 Go sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## samoussa (20 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, c'est ce que Samoussa veut dire, je suppose : cela pourrait revenir plus cher d'acheter à part un DD plus grand pour remplacer celui fourni en standard, que de prendre directement l'option +20 ou +40 Go sur l'Apple Store.


exact  
(bonne signature)


----------



## Alex6 (20 Mai 2006)

Une rumeur courait sur la qualité de fabrication (griffes) des macbook, notamment pour le noir.
Il y a un article intéressant à ce propos sur macbidouille. Apparemment il s'agissait d'un modèle de présérie car en grattant avec une clef les macbook noir, les griffes ne sont pas apparues. Il est teint dans la masse : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-05-20/#12807


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Une rumeur courait sur la qualité de fabrication (griffes) des macbook, notamment pour le noir.
> Il y a un article intéressant à ce propos sur macbidouille. Apparemment il s'agissait d'un modèle de présérie car en grattant avec une clef les macbook noir, les griffes ne sont pas apparues. Il est teint dans la masse : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-05-20/#12807



Faut avouer que ca ferait un peu cheap de juste peindre un MacBook blanc


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mai 2006)

est ce que 512 Mo seront suffisant pour émuler office 2004 via rosetta?
çà devrait pas etre trop difficile non?


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> est ce que 512 Mo seront suffisant pour émuler office 2004 via rosetta?
> çà devrait pas etre trop difficile non?



Le 2004 est tout à fait correct sous mon iMac Intel 17", qui ne possède "que" 512 Mo.


----------



## bouilla (20 Mai 2006)

Quelqu'un a son opinion à propos de l'exces de pate thermique ? ça fait legerement flipper, c'est ce qui me fais hésiter a sortir ma cb la...


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Mai 2006)

Enfin bon, Word via rosetta arrive à me bouffer 350Mo de RAM


----------



## Fabien_smv (20 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> haaa .. une bonne nouvelle pour moi en ce samedi matin pourtant morose (coté météo) puisque je me lève et decouvre ma notification d'expédition de mon attendu macbook. Elle était pourtant initialement prevu le 29 pour une livraison le 2 juin.
> Il semblerait donc qu'apple soit en avance sur les delais estimés et c'est tant mieux.
> Ce mac book trouvera sans doute place chez moi lundi ou mardi prochain


 Intéressant 
La livraison de mon MacBook est aussi prévue au 2 juin mais l'expédition est au 25 mai moi.


----------



## Ravenshield (20 Mai 2006)

Je me demande si nous ne sommes pas victimes du marketing et à la course " à la puissance" de nos ordi. Je me rappelle ( comme disent les anciens  ) qu'il y a environ 12 ans mon ex qui était maquettiste faisait tourner sans pb toshop/ illustrator ,donc avec des fichiers photos conséquent, sur des powerMac avec 32 mo de ram et un processeur qui aujourd'hui nous ferait mourir de rire...


----------



## emy648 (20 Mai 2006)

Je dois dire que je me pose quand même des questions aussi pour le nombre de rams... Je compte prendre le modèle avec superdrive blanc, ajouter 20go de dd (enfin prendre celui a 80go quoi)... mais je ne sais pas trop quoi faire pour les rams. Je m'etais dit qu'a la base j allais prendre que 512 pcq j ai pas non plus un budget illimité...puis changer ensuite... mais si je veux mettre 1go par apres, ca va me couter plus cher que si je les mettais direct a l'achat de l'ordi (sans compter que je vais devoir vendre mes 2x256)?

Enfin, en gros, il vaut mieux faire quoi?

Autre question: *pour les délais... concretement, si je devais le commander maintenant, je le recevrais dans combien de temps (plus ou moins)?*
Parce que je vois tout le monde parlé des délais pour la commande, puis livraison etc...
ps: si je le commande, ce sera sans doute par internet, et je payerais par virement (et je suis en Belgique, mais ca je l'ai deja dit 1000fois ).

re-autre question: pour *l'offre ofup*, ce n'est pas réservé exclusivement aux francais? Je ne comprends pas très bien en quoi ça consiste, ni comment on la fait intervenir dans la commande... Quelqu'un m'avait gentiment orienté sur le site de l'ofup, mais je n'y vois toujours pas clair...:rose: 

J'attends avec impatience vos réponses!!


----------



## iota (20 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Pour la RAM, dans la mesure ou Rosetta sera encore de mise pendant un petit moment, 1Go me semble être le minimum.

Pour l'OFUP, c'est réservé aux étudiants français.

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Pour la RAM, dans la mesure ou Rosetta sera encore de mise pendant un petit moment, 1GH*z* me semble être le minimum.


 :rateau:


----------



## iota (20 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:


Oups, c'est corrigé... 

@+
iota


----------



## draz_zes (20 Mai 2006)

je suis a Fnac digitale sur paris et javoue que le macbook est beau , fin et pa trop leger.

ah les gars ca chauffe un peu qd meme.

je post du macbook là 
c genial
bon bas je passe commande bientot


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

Il pleut trop pour que j'y passe


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

Il pleut aussi en France?
Parce qu'en Belgique c'est pas joli joli


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut aussi en France?
> Parce qu'en Belgique c'est pas joli joli



en france pas trop loin de la frontiere belge ,c'et pas beau non plus le temps : pluie vent etc..
merci pour ton avis en MP sur office et rosetta :c'est bien ce que je pensais ,avec 512 ,si on utilise pas bc d'autres applis en meme temps ,powerpoint et word son très fluide ...
j'avais lu des tests comme quoi office était fluide ...


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en france pas trop loin de la frontiere belge ,c'et pas beau non plus le temps : pluie vent etc..
> merci pour ton avis en MP sur office et rosetta :c'est bien ce que je pensais ,avec 512 ,si on utilise pas bc d'autres applis en meme temps ,powerpoint et word son très fluide ...
> j'avais lu des tests comme quoi office était fluide ...



Pas de prob


----------



## rhodmac (20 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut trop pour que j'y passe



il est pas waterproof ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> il est pas waterproof ?




Moi non


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Moi non



 Bien trouvé


----------



## jerem9136 (20 Mai 2006)

j'éspère qu'on aura + d'impressions de ceux qui ont été à la Fnac digitale... moi j'ai étais à la fnac de reims hier il n'y a rien! (enfin si ibook g4)
j'ai tellement envi de l'avoir ce petit macbook..... vivement le switch!! avec la réduc de l'ofup ca devrait correspondre à mon budget. (si petit pour un lycéen de 17ans ...)


----------



## Lamar (20 Mai 2006)

Ca y est, expédié aujourd'hui, réception prévue le 29 mai ! J'espère un peu avant (le vendredi ou le samedi ce serait parfait).
Je vous en reparle dès que je l'ai.
Question subsidaire : il sera en vente quand dans les magasins distributeurs d'Apple (genre Fnac, Darty, apple center, etc...) ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

En ce qui me concerne, la seule chose qui me deplait avec mon powerbook alu, c'est qu'il est en Alu...

Alors s'il venait a Apple l'idee de fabriquer un Macbook pro 15" ou 17" avec la meme coque noire que le nouveau 13" et les caracteristiques techniques du MacBook pro, je signerais tout de suite


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, la seule chose qui me deplait avec mon powerbook alu, c'est qu'il est en Alu...
> 
> Alors s'il venait a Apple l'idee de fabriquer un Macbook pro 15" ou 17" avec la meme coque noire que le nouveau 13" et les caracteristiques techniques du MacBook pro, je signerais tout de suite



T'aime pas l'alu? 
C'est tellement classe!
Moi personellement je la préfère bien plus aux coques de type plastique des MacBook, iBook.  Ca reste un peu cheap quand même, même si c'est vrai que c'est de la très bonne qualité.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2006)

bon alors y que 228 achats de macbooks si on en croit le sondage


----------



## Max London (20 Mai 2006)

Ce qui m'étonne c'est que, selon le sondage, 3/4 des personnes préfèrent le blanc...
Ce qui est un peu contradictoire avec la logique d'Apple qui pronait le Noir comme la couleur du haut de gamme.  Erreur des analystes Apple, gout des MacGusers pour le bas de gamme ou différence de gouts?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'étonne c'est que, selon le sondage, 3/4 des personnes préfèrent le blanc...
> Ce qui est un peu contradictoire avec la logique d'Apple qui pronait le Noir comme la couleur du haut de gamme.  Erreur des analystes Apple, gout des MacGusers pour le bas de gamme ou différence de gouts?



surtout que le noir est trop cher ...!
çà c'est du foutage de gueule dont seul apple est capable!
franchement ,300 euros pour une différence de couleur ,j'ai jamais vu çà nul par ailleurs...


----------



## MortyBlake (20 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bon alors y que 228 achats de macbooks si on en croit le sondage



 229 depuis que tu as posté      

si l'on retire ceux qui ont répondu sans acheter, ceux qui ne sont pas abonnés à MacG et les abstentionnistes forcenés et que l'on multiplie par l'age de Steve Job et que l'on divise par celui de Bilou on trouve 666

Inquiétant non ?
:casse:


----------



## Bionik (20 Mai 2006)

Bah surtout le noir ressemble un peu trop à un PC à mon sens :hein:


----------



## McSly (20 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, expédié aujourd'hui, réception prévue le 29 mai ! J'espère un peu avant (le vendredi ou le samedi ce serait parfait).
> Je vous en reparle dès que je l'ai.
> Question subsidaire : il sera en vente quand dans les magasins distributeurs d'Apple (genre Fnac, Darty, apple center, etc...) ?


 
Moi aussi, expédié aujourd'hui. Réception prévue le 31 mai (c'est pas juste)... Youpiiiiiiiii


----------



## MortyBlake (20 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> surtout que le noir est trop cher ...!
> çà c'est du foutage de gueule dont seul apple est capable!
> franchement ,300 euros pour une différence de couleur ,j'ai jamais vu çà nul par ailleurs...



Oui mais


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'étonne c'est que, selon le sondage, 3/4 des personnes préfèrent le blanc...


Moi ce qui m'étonne surtout, c'est qu'il y a 101,78 % de votants (76% ->blanc + 25,78% -> noir)...


----------



## mistergyom (20 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'étonne surtout, c'est qu'il y a 101,78 % de votants (76% ->blanc + 25,78% -> noir)...



effectivement ... y a un p'tit soucis !! 

mais en tout cas !! le BLANC EN FORCE !! :love:


----------



## sandrine91 (20 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, expédié aujourd'hui, réception prévue le 29 mai ! J'espère un peu avant (le vendredi ou le samedi ce serait parfait).
> Je vous en reparle dès que je l'ai.
> Question subsidaire : il sera en vente quand dans les magasins distributeurs d'Apple (genre Fnac, Darty, apple center, etc...) ?


 
idem pour moi :love:  livraison prévue pour le 29 !!    que l'attente est longue !!!!


----------



## Fabien_smv (20 Mai 2006)

Pas juste, c'est toujours pas expédié pour moi.

Vous l'avez commandé quand si c'est pas trop indiscret ?


----------



## sandrine91 (20 Mai 2006)

Fabien_smv a dit:
			
		

> Pas juste, c'est toujours pas expédié pour moi.
> 
> Vous l'avez commandé quand si c'est pas trop indiscret ?


 
pour moi mardi 17 vers 19h00


----------



## Lamar (20 Mai 2006)

Fabien_smv a dit:
			
		

> Pas juste, c'est toujours pas expédié pour moi.
> 
> Vous l'avez commandé quand si c'est pas trop indiscret ?



C'est très indiscret comme question ça, mon petit ami  
Je l'ai commandé le 17/05, dans la matinée.  

A noter que le vendeur de l'Apple store m'a indiqué qu'il y avait un risque que les délais augmentent dans quelques jours, à cause de la demande très importante.


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> C'est très indiscret comme question ça, mon petit ami
> Je l'ai commandé le 17/05, dans la matinée.
> 
> A noter que le vendeur de l'Apple store m'a indiqué qu'il y avait un risque que les délais augmentent dans quelques jours, à cause de la demande très importante.



J'ai l'impression que le noir a un délai plus important vrai ?


----------



## jerem9136 (20 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'étonne surtout, c'est qu'il y a 101,78 % de votants (76% ->blanc + 25,78% -> noir)...



c'est peut être ceux qui ont votés blanc 
(c'est a dire blanc et noir)

vous ne ferez pas attention au vieu jeu de mot


----------



## Fabien_smv (20 Mai 2006)

Merci pour votre réponse sandrine91 et Lamar


----------



## cachalo (20 Mai 2006)

moi j'ai voté blanc mais en realité j'aurai preferé de la couleur genre rose, violet 
bein oui j'suis une fille lol
du coupen cherchant sur google  j'ai vu qu'il y avait des gens qui avait peind leur ibook!!
cette idee m'emballe a fond 
y' a moyen de le faire a votre avis????


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2006)

cachalo a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai voté blanc mais en realité j'aurai preferé de la couleur genre rose, violet
> bein oui j'suis une fille lol
> du coupen cherchant sur google  j'ai vu qu'il y avait des gens qui avait peind leur ibook!!
> cette idee m'emballe a fond
> y' a moyen de le faire a votre avis????




Comme ça par exemple ?

http://www.jobic.com/ibook.html


----------



## r0m1 (20 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça par exemple ?
> 
> http://www.jobic.com/ibook.html



mouais, c'est joli, mais ça doit coûter malgré tout assez cher, et quand c'est fini, y a intérêt que ça plaise :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> mouais, c'est joli, mais ça doit coûter malgré tout assez cher, et quand c'est fini, y a intérêt que ça plaise :rateau:




Oui mais bon,  tu connais les filles ...


----------



## cachalo (20 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça par exemple ?
> 
> http://www.jobic.com/ibook.html


 OUI!!!
Trop beau


----------



## cachalo (20 Mai 2006)

ou comme ca
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/ibook/tuning/rubrique14.html


----------



## greensurfeur (20 Mai 2006)

je suis passé voir le MACbook ce midi à la Fnac digital, un blanc, un noir, les deux sont tres beaux je trouve, petite péférence pour le blanc vu le prix ! l'ecran glossy ne m'a pas géné du tout malgré beaucoup de lumière ambiante : superbe rendu sur des trailers de films, le clavier m'a aussi paru tres convenable,  les touches ne sont ni trop molles ni trop dur, mais tout ce la reste assez subjectif ! (je crois me souvenir que Emmanuel Kant disait en gros  "  _Le jugement de goût est universel et subjectif. "._
donc vous me direz: super :rateau: 
Sauf que :hein:  moi qui compte bosser des images ( assez gros fichiers TIFF et JPG ) sur photoshop et monter des videos avec autre chose que la suite ILife, donc Premiere ou le fameux FinalCut) , je me pose bcp  ( trop peut etre) de question sur ce "pas fameux" chipset graphique 950 GM Intel !!!!!!
J'en ai touche 2 mots avec 2 des vendeurs et ils mont bien evidement orienté direct sur les modeles Pro, traduction 800 euros de plus à debourser !! Pour Photoshop il semblerait que la Carte Graphique ne soit pas trop sollicitée mais plutot le Proc et la RAm donc pas de problème, mais pour le montage video, cela semble plus limite ( dela dit Imovie6 livre avec doit bien tourne qd meme ! )
Cela dit pour des usages lambda et courant cette machine a l'air vraiment super. Moi qui voulait vite abandonner mon PC, je crains que le switch ne soit pas pour tout de suite  S'il s'avère que la video avec Premiere ( sous Mac ou sous Windows avec BootCamp tourne correctement) , et qu'en prime je puisse faire tourner un petit CounterStrike2, JE FONCE sur un entre de gamme avec 1 giga de RAM avec HDD 100 giga !!! Qu'en pensez vous specialiste du MAC, j'attends avec impatience les premiers livrés pour receuillir leur impressions de performances !


----------



## bouilla (20 Mai 2006)

*Nous vous remercions pour votre commande*

_MacBook (black), 13.3-inch, 2GHz Intel Core Duo 
Keyboard & Mac OS
SuperDrive (DVD-RW/CD-RW)
1GB 667 DDR2 - 2x512MB SO-DIMMs
Country Kit
80GB Serial ATA drive
2.0GHz Intel Core Duo

Délai de livraison : 5 à 7 jours_


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> *Nous vous remercions pour votre commande*
> 
> _MacBook (black), 13.3-inch, 2GHz Intel Core Duo
> Keyboard & Mac OS
> ...




Copieur


----------



## bouilla (20 Mai 2006)

hihi merci La mouette  plus qu'a patienter maintenant


----------



## Warflo (20 Mai 2006)

Rahlala...
Ils sont fort chez Apple...
Malgré mon iMac G5 derniére Rev., (qui posséde déjà une iSight Built-in, Front-Row, et une vrai Carte Graphique !), je veux un MacBook !
Enfin... j'imagine que c'est l'effet désiré.
Et je suis de toutes façon plus confortablement instalé sur mon écran 17" et mon giga et demi de RAM, mais le fait que mon proc soit moins puissant que le MB 2Ghz m'énérve !! :rose:


----------



## jerem9136 (20 Mai 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> *Nous vous remercions pour votre commande*
> 
> _MacBook (black), 13.3-inch, 2GHz Intel Core Duo
> Keyboard & Mac OS
> ...



je comprend pas trop leur delais de livraison... vous dite tous que vous aller le recevoir début juin, ca fait pas 5 à 7 jours... mais environ 15jours...
alors délai de livraison = délais d'éxpedition (et après faut compter la livraison)


----------



## Alex6 (20 Mai 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> je comprend pas trop leur delais de livraison... vous dite tous que vous aller le recevoir début juin, ca fait pas 5 à 7 jours... mais environ 15jours...
> alors délai de livraison = délais d'éxpedition (et après faut compter la livraison)



Oui c'est exactement ca, délai de livraison = délai d'expédition


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé à la FNAC Digitale vers 14H. Je vous donnes donc mes impressions.

Tout d'abord, les choses que je souhaitais particulièrement vérifier sur le MacBook:

1) La chaleur
2) L'ecran brillant
3) Le clavier

En bref, je suis satisfait. En détaillé:

1) La chaleur est bonne, ils ne chauffent pas trop, c'est un peu chaud, mais franchement pas de quoi bruler. Y'avais des MacBook Pro 15" et 17", et les MacBook 13" étaient bien moins chauds (Les MacBook Pro restait aussi raisonnablement chaud, plus chaud que le MacBook, mais sans bruler non plus pour autant). Et cela même en le poussant.

Donc pour la chaleur, pas de soucis, ca vous réchauffera un peu les jambe si vous l'utiliser en "laptop", mais guère plus

2) L'écran brillant

C'est le point qui me faisait le plus peur après tout ce qu'on a pu lire ici et là. Et franchement même en regardant de coté, ca ne gène pas, ca reflete évidement plus qu'un écran Mat, mais l'image reste parfaitement visible. L'ecran brillant donne en plus une impression d'une image ayant des couleurs plus vives.

Par contre, cette impression d'image plus vive peut être génant pour des personnes qui travaillent dans le graphisme et qui cherchent à avoir à l'ecran la représentation la plus fidèle. Dans ce cas, prenez un MacBook Pro avec écran Mat (de toute façon il est fortement recommandé pour l'utilisation des outils pro tel qu'Aperture, ou Final Cut Studio).

3) Le clavier

Franchement, j'ai bien aimé le touché du clavier, c'est différent de ce qu'on pouvais avoir sur iBook et PowerBook, mais il reste tout à fait agréable à utiliser. Donc pas de soucis là dessus

Pour le reste, aucun problème pour lire des vidéos HD, qu'elles soit 480p, 720p ou 1080p ou encore utiliser les logiciels de la suite iLife 06 par exemple. C'est une machine très puissante et très belles. Evidement son point faible est la carte graphique, elle reste cependant tout à fait excelente pour toutes tâche sauf du graphisme professionnel (Aperture, Final Cut Studio...etc), de la 3D temps réelle poussée et donc des jeux de dernières et avant dernière génération (en terme de technologie 3D temps réel).
Par contre je recommande de le prendre avec au moins 1Go de RAM, 512Mo c'est trop limite. Mais ca on le sait tous 

Conclusion: Une très belle machine, que je vais surement acquerir et que je recommandes à tous ceux qui ne font pas de graphisme professionnel (sauf eventuellement si vous avez déjà une machine desktop puissante et que vous voulez vous servir du MacBook que comme machine d'appoint) et ne joue pas ou qu'a des jeux moyennement complexe et gourmand en 3D.

A+

PS: J'ai rencontré des gens qui avais quelques petits soucis d'utilisation de leur Mac, je les ai renseigné, et je leur ai indiqué MacGeneration et son forum pour le cas où ils auraient d'autres questions


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2006)

Je reviens de la fnac digital.
Le noir est vraiment sympa (contrairement à ce que je pouvais penser en apriori)
Clavier très agréable. La sensation de touché du noir est superbe (comme les casques mat momo design pour ceux qui connaissent).
Front row m'a charmé, c'est application est géniale.:love: 
Vraiment très véloce par rapport a mon powerbook G4 1ghz, et pourtant j'ai 1,2 G de ram contre 512 mo pour le macbook de la fnac.
L'écran est magnifique et la taille est idéale pour un portable. (le brillant ne m'a pas géné)
Bref, une bonne première impression.


----------



## bouilla (20 Mai 2006)

Eh béh c'est rassurant tout ça Frodon, merci de tes impressions  

Au fait mon .mac arrive pas a expiration la ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

Pour ceux qu'ils l'ont vu le blanc est aussi beau que l'ibook ? Et par rapport a l'ibook 14" il est plus petit rassurez moi ?


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Eh béh c'est rassurant tout ça Frodon, merci de tes impressions
> 
> Au fait mon .mac arrive pas a expiration la ?



J'en sais rien, malheureusement j'ai un peu perdu le fil  Donc pour certains (ceux qui m'avait payé qu'une année la dernière fois) vous avez eu l'année 2005-2006 gratuite 

C'est la promo de la maison


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Mai 2006)

Je reviens aussi de  la Fnac digital :

- le plastique noir fait vraiment cheap !
- le clavier, ca fait chelou au début, et je reste pas convaincu ! Ca me rapelle trop les touches de ma calculatrice solaire de base !
- en revanche, l'ecran et la taille sont top !
- l'épaisseur est bien réduite aussi !

Voilà


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qu'ils l'ont vu le blanc est aussi beau que l'ibook ? Et par rapport a l'ibook 14" il est plus petit rassurez moi ?



Oui il est aussi beau franchement. On dirait d'ailleur un iBook de derrière l'ecran.

Par rapport au 14", je sais pas, y'avait pas de 14" dans le coin et j'ai pas la taille du 14" dans l'oeil donc aucune idée, mais je pense que c'est plus petit.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

arghhh... je me connecte pas a internet pendant une semaine... et vlan... le macbook débarque... 

bon aprés avoir parcouru quelques sites... j'ai 2/3 questions (juste apr curiosité en fait... je compte pas vendre mon 12" tout de suite... lol) :
- le clavier est il detachable ? (un peu comme sur els modeles d'ibook ?) ?!? je sens que ca va etre un nid a poussiere ce truc... (pi ca fait un peu toc, fin bref)
- et  alors, la j'ai aps compris la difference de prix entre le blanc et le noir... 200 Euro de diffenre pour 20Go de dif., ca fait cher les 20Go, pour l'avoir en noir...


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Oui il est aussi beau franchement. On dirait d'ailleur un iBook de derrière l'ecran.
> 
> Par rapport au 14", je sais pas, y'avait pas de 14" dans le coin et j'ai pas la taille du 14" dans l'oeil donc aucune idée, mais je pense que c'est plus petit.




Merci mais la chose que j'aimerai savoir si il lit directement une video HD en 720p pas directement d'Apple.com !!! Mais dl sur le bureau :rose:


----------



## bouilla (20 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> J'en sais rien, malheureusement j'ai un peu perdu le fil  Donc pour certains (ceux qui m'avait payé qu'une année la dernière fois) vous avez eu l'année 2005-2006 gratuite
> 
> C'est la promo de la maison




Mince je t'avais payé 2 années consécutives


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> - le clavier est il detachable ? (un peu comme sur els modeles d'ibook ?) ?!? je sens que ca va etre un nid a poussiere ce truc... (pi ca fait un peu toc, fin bref)



Non il n'est pas détachable. Peut être que les touches peuvent s'enlever une à une, mais il n'est pas détachable, il est solidaire du reste, comme sur les PowerBook/MacBook Pro quoi (mais c'est pas les même touches).

Pour la poussière, j'ai posté un lien pour un petit aspirateur USB  Note que perso j'ai jamais nettoyer le clavier de mon Powerbook, y'a peut être de la poussière, mais ca ne se voit pas donc ca m'importe peu.



> - et  alors, la j'ai aps compris la difference de prix entre le blanc et le noir... 200 Euro de diffenre pour 20Go de dif., ca fait cher les 20Go, pour l'avoir en noir...



Oui, selon Apple le changement de couleur justifierait cette différence... Je ne suis pas d'accord perso, mais bon


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Mince je t'avais payé 2 années consécutives



A ce sujet, et j'espere que ca ne vous dérangera pas, mais pour l'année prochaine (et certainement aussi pour les années suivantes), il faudra envoyer le chèque en Espagne (Barcelone)


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais la chose que j'aimerai savoir si il lit directement une video HD en 720p pas directement d'Apple.com !!! Mais dl sur le bureau :rose:



Tu veux dire si tu télécharge une vidéo depuis un site sur ton bureau et que tu l'ouvre??? Pourquoi il ne la lirait pas???


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire si tu télécharge une vidéo depuis un site sur ton bureau et que tu l'ouvre??? Pourquoi il ne la lirait pas???





Tu arrives a lire une video HD en 720 dp ?


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrives a lire une video HD en 720 dp ?



Bien sûr, et même en 1080p.

A noter que perso je n'ai pas été plus étonné que ca qu'il arrive à lire des vidéo HD en 720p et 1080p, puisque j'avais lu des utilisateurs de Mac Mini Core Duo rapporté qu'ils lisaient ce type de vidéos (1080p y compris) sans soucis. Or le Mac Mini Core Duo a un Core Duo 1.66GHz, alors que les MacBook ont des Core Duo 1.83GHz et 2GHz, donc il y avait peu de probabilité qu'ils n'arrivent pas à lire des vidéos HD 720p et 1080p


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens aussi de  la Fnac digital :
> 
> - le plastique noir fait vraiment cheap !
> - le clavier, ca fait chelou au début, et je reste pas convaincu ! Ca me rapelle trop les touches de ma calculatrice solaire de base !





			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens de la fnac digital.
> Le noir est vraiment sympa (contrairement à ce que je pouvais penser en apriori)
> Clavier très agréable. La sensation de touché du noir est superbe (comme les casques mat momo design pour ceux qui connaissent).



euh... qui de vous deux je crois ?!!


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... qui de vous deux je crois ?!!



Les goûts et les couleurs ca ne se discute pas  A toi donc de voir par toi même si tu apprécie ou non le MacBook noir


----------



## La mouette (20 Mai 2006)

C'était une véritable mini AES


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

Ce qui est rassurant, c'est qu'il y a une certaine unanimité positive concernant l'écran brillant de la part de ceux qui l'ont vu, ce qui n'était pas gagné au départ...


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'était une véritable mini AES


 MacG a squatté la Fnac ! La semaine prochaine, à la Fnac Digitale, ils vont s'entendre dire : "Bon alors, quand est-ce qu'il ouvre, ce bar ?!" 

Edit : pardon pour le double post. :rose:


----------



## Lamar (20 Mai 2006)

Merci à tous ceux qui ont eu la chance d'aller à la fnac cet aprèm de nous en avoir fait le compte rendu. C'est sympa.
Visiblement, la couleur, le clavier, l'écran, tout ça continue à faire débat, mais au moins certains parlent maintenant en connaissance de cause, ça va nous changer  
J'ai hate de recevoir le mien pour me faire ma propre opinion. Et s'il ne me plait pas retour chez Apple, je connait la procédure   (Salut Gibet-b)


----------



## godjester (20 Mai 2006)

Si le macbook ne nous plait pas, on peut le renvoyer comme ca?


----------



## iam (20 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous...Je suis nouveau et future switcher(enfin j'espère).J'ai une question,qui va peut être vous sembler conneourquoi acheter le macBook maintenant si on sait que Panther doit sortir en août???


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2006)

iam a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous...Je suis nouveau et future switcher(enfin j'espère).J'ai une question,qui va peut être vous sembler conneourquoi acheter le macBook maintenant si on sait que Panther doit sortir en août???



Panther? Mince je croyais qu'il était déjà sorti celui là 

Tu veux évidement dire Leopard. Il ne sortira pas en Août, il sera présenté aux développeurs en Août. Il sortira après, sûrement fin 2006.


----------



## Lamar (20 Mai 2006)

@ godjester : si tu achètes sur l'Apple store tu as un délai de 10 jours ouvrables pour renvoyer gratuitement ton achat. Très pratique, surtout quand on habite à la campagne et que le plus proche revendeur est à plus de 100 bornes.
@iam : c'est quoi Panther pour toi ? Si tu parles du futur MacOsX, il s'agit de Leopard et ça m'étonnerait qu'il sorte en août (à moins que tu ais des infos exclusives ;-) Attention au procès.)

Edit : évidemment grillé par le fameux hobbit


----------



## emy648 (20 Mai 2006)

roh, ca me donne envie de commander tout de suite tout ça (NON EMY, D'ABORD LES EXAMS)!!! Je trouve qu'il y a quand même pas mal d'avis positifs pour ceux qui l'ont vu en vrai!!

Le seul truc qui continue à me poser problème sont les RAM, j'aimerais passer a 1go, mais ça me reviendrait un peu cher (puisque je veux aussi avoir un DD de 80go)...:hein:  Je sais pas trop quoi priviliégier... DD ou RAM...

Enfin, je ne sais pas si je vais réussir à ne pas craquer!! Mais en tout cas il sera commandé pour le 12juin au plus tard! J'ai fait le calcul pour qu'il arrive juste quand j'aurai fini mes exams (puisque si j'ai bien compris, globalement, depuis le moment ou on passe commande, jusqu'au moment ou on le recoit, il faut une 10aine de jours)!


----------



## pim (20 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> roh, ca me donne envie de commander tout de suite tout ça (NON EMY, D'ABORD LES EXAMS)!!! Je trouve qu'il y a quand même pas mal d'avis positifs pour ceux qui l'ont vu en vrai!!
> 
> Le seul truc qui continue à me poser problème sont les RAM, j'aimerais passer a 1go, mais ça me reviendrait un peu cher (puisque je veux aussi avoir un DD de 80go)...:hein:  Je sais pas trop quoi priviliégier... DD ou RAM...
> 
> Enfin, je ne sais pas si je vais réussir à ne pas craquer!! Mais en tout cas il sera commandé pour le 12juin au plus tard! J'ai fait le calcul pour qu'il arrive juste quand j'aurai fini mes exams (puisque si j'ai bien compris, globalement, depuis le moment ou on passe commande, jusqu'au moment ou on le recoit, il faut une 10aine de jours)!


Privilégie le DD si il te reste quelques euros à dépenser. En effet, cela te coûtera 50 &#8364; de plus pour passer de 60 Go à 80 Go, alors que si jamais tu regrettes, changer le disque dur pour un modèle de 80 Go te coûtera bien plus cher, au moins 128 &#8364; rue Montgallet.

Maintenant si tu es sûr que tu n'attendras pas 80 Go avant longtemps, et que tu ne seras jamais bloqué par ça, c'est sûr qu'avec 1 Go de RAM la machine va être transformée, alors qu'entre 60 Go et 80 Go elle ne sera pas du tout transformée. Mais cela peut être rajouté par la suite, par exemple j'ai vu des Sodimm 1 Go DDR2 à 667 MHz à 109 &#8364; chez MacWay... Donc quasiment les 100 &#8364; que cela coûte sur l'AppleStore, sachant que le DualChannel n'apporte pas une franche révolution pour la machine.

Sinon coucou  tout le monde, j'ai lus tous les messages y'a pas mal d'infos malgré pas mal de répétitions !


----------



## iam (20 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Panther? Mince je croyais qu'il était déjà sorti celui là
> 
> Tu veux évidement dire Leopard. Il ne sortira pas en Août, il sera présenté aux développeurs en Août. Il sortira après, sûrement fin 2006.


 

looooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllll  ouais Leopardbien sûr:rose: merçi


----------



## Lamar (20 Mai 2006)

Merci Pim, tes infos sur la mémoire sont intéressantes et contredisent un peu ce qu'on a lu jusqu'à présent sur le dualchannel. Pourtant j'ai tendance à te croire (surtout que financièrement ça m'arrange : j'ai commandé avec 512 mo et je compte plus tard, si cela s'avère nécessaire, acheter d'abord 1 1° barrette d'un go, puis 6 mois plus tard, une 2° barrette). Ai-je raison ?


----------



## emy648 (20 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Privilégie le DD si il te reste quelques euros à dépenser. En effet, cela te coûtera 50  de plus pour passer de 60 Go à 80 Go, alors que si jamais tu regrettes, changer le disque dur pour un modèle de 80 Go te coûtera bien plus cher, au moins 128  rue Montgallet.
> 
> Maintenant si tu es sûr que tu n'attendras pas 80 Go avant longtemps, et que tu ne seras jamais bloqué par ça, c'est sûr qu'avec 1 Go de RAM la machine va être transformée, alors qu'entre 60 Go et 80 Go elle ne sera pas du tout transformée.* Mais cela peut être rajouté par la suite, par exemple j'ai vu des **Sodimm 1 Go DDR2 à 667 MHz à 109 ** chez MacWay... Donc quasiment les 100  que cela coûte sur l'AppleStore, sachant que le DualChannel n'apporte pas une franche révolution pour la machine.*
> 
> Sinon coucou  tout le monde, j'ai lus tous les messages y'a pas mal d'infos malgré pas mal de répétitions !


 
Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse si rapide!

A la base c'était aussi pour la faible différence de prix entre le 60go et le 80go, que je m'étais dit que j'allais les prendre! Ce portable sera mon ordi principal, donc j'aime autant avoir un DD qui me suffise. 

Pour ce qui est des rams, il n'y a pas moyen de les acheter par la suite,* sur l'apple store?* Si oui sont elles au même prix que lorsqu'on les commande en supplément lors de l'achat du macbook? C'est à dire à 94 euros (et donc est-ce que la réduc étudiant s'applique aussi à ce genre de materiel ou est ce que ca ne vaut que pour des ordis, ipods etc)?


----------



## Lamar (20 Mai 2006)

non, je ne crois pas que l'on puisse acheter la mémoire sur l'Apple store après coup.
Au vu des prix, tant mieux !


----------



## pim (20 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Merci Pim, tes infos sur la mémoire sont intéressantes et contredisent un peu ce qu'on a lu jusqu'à présent sur le dualchannel. Pourtant j'ai tendance à te croire (surtout que financièrement ça m'arrange : j'ai commandé avec 512 mo et je compte plus tard, si cela s'avère nécessaire, acheter d'abord 1 1° barrette d'un go, puis 6 mois plus tard, une 2° barrette). Ai-je raison ?



Certains vont répondre qu'il faut absolument activer le DualChannel car la carte vidéo se sert de la mémoire aussi, donc il faut absolument avoir un taux de transfert maximum. Dans les faits je me demande bien ce qui peut provoquer une montée du taux de transfert à 10,7 GBps !???

Bref, ton positionnement me semble très raisonnable, en tout cas au niveau financier cela évite d'avoir à débourser une trop grosse somme maintenant.

En tout cas pas de problème pour mettre de la Ram de différentes marques. En revanche il faut essayer les barrettes, parce que quelques utilisateurs de MacBook Pro ont eut des problèmes avec des barrettes qui ne marchaient pas. Mais sur MacWay (lien que j'ai donné) il y a deux commentaires de deux utilisateurs de MBP satisfaits, c'est rassurant !


----------



## emy648 (20 Mai 2006)

waw, je viens de voir le prix des rams pour les macbooks si on les prend en supplément, elles sont hors de prix!!! Ou bien il y a quelque chose que je n'ai pas compris!! 
Si je veux augmenter mes rams par la suite, je dois prendre 2 barettes de 512... donc 200euros, contre 94 si je les achète de suite! :mouais: 

Y a une erreur quelque part?

























[FONT='Lucida Grande', Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Eur 101,64* [/FONT]





 [FONT='Lucida Grande', Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Apple Memory Module - 512MB 667MHz DDR2 (PC2-5300) SO-DIMM [/FONT]
Expédié sous: 24 h




























[FONT='Lucida Grande', Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Eur 303,71* [/FONT]





 [FONT='Lucida Grande', Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Apple Memory Module - 1GB 667MHz DDR2 (PC2-5300) SO-DIMM [/FONT]
Expédié sous: 24 h
Livraison gratuite




























[FONT='Lucida Grande', Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Eur 607,42* [/FONT]





 [FONT='Lucida Grande', Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Apple Memory Module - 2GB 667MHz DDR2 (PC2-5300) 2x1GB SO-DIMM [/FONT]
Expédié sous: 24 h
Livraison gratuite


----------



## pim (20 Mai 2006)

Autre petit ajout pour ceux qui seraient séduits par la version Combo plutôt que par la version SuperDrive, j'ai constaté qu'un Combo avait plus de facilité à lire certains disques genre CD-R sans marque que le SuperDrive.


----------



## iota (20 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Si tu veux augmenter la mémoire dans le futur, faut pas l'acheter sur le site Apple...

Actuellement, il faut compter un peu plus de 100&#8364; pour 2 barrettes de 512Mo de RAM dans le commerce.

@+
iota


----------



## pim (20 Mai 2006)

Tape "Sodimm 1 Go DDR2 667 MHz" sous Google, tu va trouver des sites comme MacWay sur lesquels tu va trouver la Ram au prix indiqué par iota.


----------



## emy648 (20 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Tape "Sodimm 1 Go DDR2 667 MHz" sous Google, tu va trouver des sites comme MacWay sur lesquels tu va trouver la Ram au prix indiqué par iota.


 

merci beaucoup!!! 

ce sont 2 comme ceci que je devrai prendre alors? => http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=5163

EDIT: note que dans la configuration requise, le macbook n'est pas repris... Ca me fait peur, je suis pas très douée en informatique, et j'ai peur e faire une bêtise!!!


----------



## iota (20 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> ce sont 2 comme ceci que je devrai prendre alors? =>  http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=5163


T'as tiré le gros lot !!! :rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## pim (20 Mai 2006)

Oui, c'est exactement ça. Sauf que 2x512 Mo ça fait 104 &#8364;, plus 7 &#8364; de ports, total 111 &#8364; donc là tu as intérêt à cocher l'option 1 Go à 100 &#8364; sur l'AppleStore au moment de l'achat du MacBook, tu économiseras 11 &#8364; et tu éviteras de devoir retourner la RAM à MacWay en cas de (très peu probable) problème... 

L'explication tiens au fait que l'AppleStore ne fait payer que la différence entre 1 Go et 512 Mo, certes au prix fort.

Si maintenant tu arrives à revendre les deux barrettes Sodimm de 256 Mo d'origine... Mais là il y a peu de chance en fait, tout le monde cherche des barrettes de 512 Mo ou de 1 Go, pas des 256 Mo.


----------



## Piewhy (20 Mai 2006)

macway : c'est super 
tres rapide et serieux.


----------



## emy648 (20 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est exactement ça. Sauf que 2x512 Mo *ça fait 104 &#8364;, plus 7 &#8364; de ports, total 111 &#8364; donc là tu as intérêt à cocher l'option 1 Go à 100 &#8364; sur l'AppleStore au moment de l'achat du MacBook, tu économiseras 11 &#8364;* et tu éviteras de devoir retourner la RAM à MacWay en cas de (très peu probable) problème...


 
oui...même 20euros dans mon cas vu que je les ai à 94euros si je les prend de suite (sans doute grace a l'offre etudiant)...

Cela dit, si je pouvais trouver une offre plus avantageuse que la simple offre etudiant , ca m'arrangerait...


----------



## ykhalif22 (20 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir jeunes gens,

Je suis en ce moment en pleine revision de partiels (aie aie aie  ) et jme suis dit autant prendre une petite pause en allant sur macG   et la je vous vois parler de mémoire pour le macbook. Je me suis pris le macbook mardi dernier jour de sa sortie (arrivée prévue le 29 mai normalement ) et j'ai conservé la configuration de base avec 512 de mémoire et j'ai juste rajouté un DD de 80Go. Je compte acheter une barette de mémoire d'un Go sur macway dès que je recevrai mon nouvo jouet!!!!! J'espère juste que j'ai adopté la bonne stratégie!!! Je voulais savoir si sur macway ils installaient les barettes de mémoire directement sur place et si c'était payant  ? En tout cas vivement qu'il arrive mon nouveau jouet j'ai trooooooooooooop hate. Y a rien de pire que l'attente!!!!!!!

Bonne soirée

Retournage aux revisionnages


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2006)

ykhalif22 a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais savoir si sur macway ils installaient les barettes de mémoire directement sur place et si c'était payant  ?



Appels les au téléphone pour le savoir, aucune idée perso. Mais c'est une bonne question, que je me pose moi même car je pense également adopter cette stratégie (sauf que je l'acheterai à la FNAC le Mac Book, en version de base)


----------



## pim (21 Mai 2006)

Oulà faut arrêter, installer une barrette mémoire y'a rien de plus simple, en plus il y a une manette à tourner pour faire sortir la barette, et dès lors que vous aurez bien touché le fond métallique de la machine pour vous décharger de l'électricité statique, il n'y a absolument aucun risque ! En particulier, impossible de mettre les barrettes à l'envers avec les détrompeurs. C'est à peine plus risqué que de changer la carte mémoire d'un appareil photo numérique (car là aussi, il ne faut JAMAIS toucher les contacts métalliques de la mémoire...). La seule différence est qu'il faut dévisser 2 vis et enlever la batterie...

Sinon je vous aurez avertis, mais à la Fnac l'installation de mémoire est facturée entre 30 et 150 &#8364; (tout dépend de l'honnêteté du vendeur en fait), et il faut laisser la machine 24 heure ! Bref du pure délire pour essayer de piquer quelques euros supplémentaires aux pauvres personnes qui ont peur de l'informatique !


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr, et même en 1080p.
> 
> A noter que perso je n'ai pas été plus étonné que ca qu'il arrive à lire des vidéo HD en 720p et 1080p, puisque j'avais lu des utilisateurs de Mac Mini Core Duo rapporté qu'ils lisaient ce type de vidéos (1080p y compris) sans soucis. Or le Mac Mini Core Duo a un Core Duo 1.66GHz, alors que les MacBook ont des Core Duo 1.83GHz et 2GHz, donc il y avait peu de probabilité qu'ils n'arrivent pas à lire des vidéos HD 720p et 1080p




Je viens de lire sur macnn ( le forum ) que ct pas possible et que ca ramait


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> T'aime pas l'alu?
> C'est tellement classe!
> Moi personellement je la préfère bien plus aux coques de type plastique des MacBook, iBook.  Ca reste un peu cheap quand même, même si c'est vrai que c'est de la très bonne qualité.



Non, j'aime pas l'alu, c'est trop fragile, des que ca tombe un peu tu as des pets, et en plus ca se raye a mort


----------



## ficelle (21 Mai 2006)

toujours pas de macbook entre les mains ?

le miens devrait etre là vendredi....


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mai 2006)

donc en résumé tout le monde commande sur le store ?


----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'était une véritable mini AES


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire 

Visiblement on est pas mal à avoir fait un saut à la digitale! Mais nous on a fait tir groupé avec imimi, ikiki, golf, lemmy, le magi61 et moi-même!!

Pour la photo de famille, c'est par ici


----------



## pim (21 Mai 2006)

Ben vu que de toute façon pour l'instant on ne le trouve nul par ailleurs * 

En plus par l'Ofup les prix sur le Store sont très sympas pour nos amis lycéens, étudiants et profs 



_Edit_ : * exception faite des 2 exemplaires de la Fnac digitale


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire
> 
> Visiblement on est pas mal à avoir fait un saut à la digitale! Mais nous on a fait tir groupé avec imimi, ikiki, golf, lemmy, le magi61 et moi-même!!
> 
> Pour la photo de famille, c'est par ici





pfff personne me previens


----------



## Jndo (21 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> toujours pas de macbook entre les mains ?
> 
> le miens devrait etre là vendredi....



Si si, mais je triche : je suis aux U.S.  

Alors, j'ai fait un petit tour par le nouvel Apple store de NY.  

Je vais commencer par un petit commentaire sur le nouveau cube de Steve : il est pas mal du tout. De loin, il ne paye pas de mine, à côté des grands immeubles de Manhattan. D'autant plus qu'il est vraiment transparent, beaucoup plus que la pyramide du Louvre (je pense que c'est à moitié dû à la structure plus légère, et à moitié dû au fait que les murs sont verticaux). 

Quand on est juste à l'entrée du magasin, le cube paraît très bien : ni trop grand ni trop petit. Sauf peut-être pour les personnes en fauteuil roulant (J'en ai vu un sortir : c'est pas super pratique pour eux).

Je ne parlerai pas trop de l'intérieur, car ce n'était pas le bon jour : trop de monde, ouverture oblige ! Mais je nai jamais vu autant de vendeurs dans un magasin. Comme je savais très bien ce que je voulais, j'ai pris mon macbook et je suis reparti (j'étais aussi très impatient de jouer avec  ).

Passons d'ailleurs au macbook. Première impression : la boîte est beaucoup plus fine que celle de mon vieil ibook. Un petit pas pour l'écologie. Le contenu fait assez vide, il n'y a plus d'adaptateur pour écran externe et très peu de CD/DVD, juste deux.

Le macbook est beaucoup plus fin que l'ibook : il fait presque l'épaisseur de l'ibook sans l'écran ! Par contre, il est sensiblement plus large que le 12" (tout le monde a vu sur les photos précédentes) et à peine moins profond (2 ou 3 mm). C'est un peu surprenant, car le trackpad est plus allongé, et le bouton est plus fin, donnant l'impression que la partie devant le clavier est moins profonde. En fait l'ensemble clavier et bouton à la même profondeur sur les deux machines : le trackpad du macbook est plus profond que celui de l'ibook (en plus d'être plus large).

Le macbook paraît plus rigide que l'ibook : j'ai toujours eu l'impression que la coque de l'ibook se déformait en dessous quand on le soulève d'une seule main. Sur le macbook j'ai moins cette sensation.

Esthétiquement, je trouve le macbook plus réussi que l'ibook G4. Fermé, il est complètement blanc. Il n'y a pas de bande grise visible. Ouvert, il y a toujours cette matière grise, mais la différence de teinte est moins nette qu'entre les deux couleurs de l'ibook. Enfin, les touches du clavier étant d'un blanc mat, elles ressortent assez bien. Le fait que le clavier soit solidaire de la machine est aussi un plus.

Le clavier m'a l'air agréable, mais c'est personnel et juste une première impression. Pour l'écran, c'est pareil, je ferai des commentaires plus tard après usage.

Je vais maintenant me faire une installation propre de Tiger (virer ces langues et imprimantes inutiles pour moi) et je vais vous faire des tests, notamment pour la chaleur.

Les photos suivent aussi.


----------



## zoranzor (21 Mai 2006)

strummert a dit:
			
		

> Le macbook n'est pas pour les joueurs mais pour les nomades, pour prendre des notes, surfer, écrire des mails, travailler sur des photos, regarder des dvds.
> --> ilife, office, internet, chat, dvd, photoshop amateur. Tout, sauf pour jouer.
> Un excellent produit et un grand bonus pour l écran.!


Oui tout à fait, pour des nomades,  il n'ya pas que les  jeux dans la vie, il y a aussi des gens qui travaillent et qui ont des préocupations plus matures que des jeux


----------



## iLight (21 Mai 2006)

je vais reposer une question que j'avais poser il y a quelques page et qui n'a pas été répondu, est-ce que il y a toujours une petite diode lumineuse sur la cable d'alimentation du macbook pour indiquer la charge ??? comme sur l'iBook ..

Merci ! 

p.s: je sais je sais, c'est pas utile ... mais c'est surtout la pour faire beau !! (en fait c'est utile un peu aussi, tu peux savoir la charge de ta batterie sans regarder l'écran..)


----------



## Frodon (21 Mai 2006)

iLight a dit:
			
		

> je vais reposer une question que j'avais poser il y a quelques page et qui n'a pas été répondu, est-ce que il y a toujours une petite diode lumineuse sur la cable d'alimentation du macbook pour indiquer la charge ??? comme sur l'iBook ..
> 
> Merci !
> 
> p.s: je sais je sais, c'est pas utile ... mais c'est surtout la pour faire beau !! (en fait c'est utile un peu aussi, tu peux savoir la charge de ta batterie sans regarder l'écran..)



OUI!


----------



## Frodon (21 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire sur macnn ( le forum ) que ct pas possible et que ca ramait



Je viens de lire les témoignages sur le forum de MacNN, d'après ce qu'il disent sur UN certain clip en 1080p seulement (le clip de la page vidéo HD d'Apple qui s'appelle "Cornell",pour ne pas le nommer), ca tombe 1 ou 2 fois à 15FPS dans la vidéo, l'espace d'une seconde à peine, quand il zoom sur les arbres et les feuilles (mais il dit que s'il n'avait pas regardé le compteur de FPS il ne l'aurait pas remarqué), soit quasiment jamais, et le reste du temps c'est à 30FPS. Et pour tous les autres clips en 1080p (Superman, The Robinsons etc), c'est stable à 30FPS.

Note qu'apparemment la vidéo en 1080p qui tombe à 15FPS pendant 1 seconde ou 2 sur le MacBook est visiblement réputé pour poser problème, puisqu'on lit aussi une personne avec un iMac G5 2.1GHz (qui est une excelente machine tu en conviendra), dire que sur cette vidéo il est à 9-15FPS tout du long (sous-entendant que sur les autres vidéo en 1080p il n'a aucun soucis).

Par contre ils disent tous qu'en 720p et quelque soit le clip aucun soucis, c'est toujours à 30FPS.

Notes qu'à la FNAC perso j'avais testé sur celle avec les skieurs (higher ground).


----------



## Frodon (21 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je vous aurez avertis, mais à la Fnac l'installation de mémoire est facturée entre 30 et 150 &#8364; (tout dépend de l'honnêteté du vendeur en fait), et il faut laisser la machine 24 heure ! Bref du pure délire pour essayer de piquer quelques euros supplémentaires aux pauvres personnes qui ont peur de l'informatique !



15&#8364; selon le vendeur de la FNAC Digitale et installé de suite (sous l'oeil du client) sans attendre 24H, toujours selon lui.


----------



## iLight (21 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> OUI!


Merci de la reponse !!! génial, je trouvais "cute" la petite diode indicatrice de charge !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mai 2006)

ykhalif22 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir jeunes gens,
> 
> Je suis en ce moment en pleine revision de partiels (aie aie aie  ) et jme suis dit autant prendre une petite pause en allant sur macG   et la je vous vois parler de mémoire pour le macbook. Je me suis pris le macbook mardi dernier jour de sa sortie (arrivée prévue le 29 mai normalement ) et j'ai conservé la configuration de base avec 512 de mémoire et j'ai juste rajouté un DD de 80Go. Je compte acheter une barette de mémoire d'un Go sur macway dès que je recevrai mon nouvo jouet!!!!! J'espère juste que j'ai adopté la bonne stratégie!!! Je voulais savoir si sur macway ils installaient les barettes de mémoire directement sur place et si c'était payant  ? En tout cas vivement qu'il arrive mon nouveau jouet j'ai trooooooooooooop hate. Y a rien de pire que l'attente!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



il n'y a pas de pb de barrettes identiques sur le mac book ?
je veux dire si j'adopte la meme stratégie et que j'achete une 1 Go par la suite ,il me faudra virer juste une 256 ,ce qui ferra 1,256 go ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mai 2006)

voila justement que je vais faire un tour sur le site de la fnac ,les ibook ont disparu les mac book ne sont aps encore la mais :
un portable sony avec core duo 1,83 +1Go de RAM +DD100 Go et avec la dalle de 13,3 pouce ,pour 2500 euros!! 

si on configure le mac book milieu de gamme de la meme facon on arrive a 1600 euros...et le proc est a 2 GHz!
900 euros de plus pour le sony ...


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> voila justement que je vais faire un tour sur le site de la fnac ,les ibook ont disparu les mac book ne sont aps encore la mais :
> un portable sony avec core duo 1,83 +1Go de RAM +DD100 Go et avec la dalle de 13,3 pouce ,pour 2500 euros!!
> 
> si on configure le mac book milieu de gamme de la meme facon on arrive a 1600 euros...et le proc est a 2 GHz!
> 900 euros de plus pour le sony ...


Oui, mais le Sony, il est fourni avec Windows XP, tout a un prix, tu comprends...    :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mai 2006)

alors bouilla...  quel Geek quand même   :love:


----------



## corloane (21 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais le Sony, il est fourni avec Windows XP, tout a un prix, tu comprends...    :rose:


 
Le Sony est (beaucoup) plus léger et semble avoir un meilleur écran (plus fin), par contre ce n'est pas un bel objet, il est "gris"


----------



## Pierrou (21 Mai 2006)

Tain, à voir ce truc, j'retombe dans mes tendances de Geek les plus basses :rateau:

J'ai un iBook 12" depuis un an dont je suis absolument satisfait, même si c'est pas une bombe, mais en voyant le MacBook, j'me dis que j'vais ptet utiliser ma thune que je vais me faire cet été à des fins bassement consuméristes  :rateau:


Je suis faible.... :rose:


----------



## Frodon (21 Mai 2006)

SVP, il s'agit d'un thread sur le MacBook, essayons d'éviter de comparer avec des PCs, car sinon j'ai bien peur qu'un modérateur le ferme comme ils l'ont fait pour les precedent thread sur le MacBook quand les gens ont commencé à comparer avec des PC.

Donc il s'agit de donner son avis et poser des questions sur le MacBook, or comparaison avec les PC, c'est à dire ce qu'on en pense, et les eventuelles question qu'on peut avoir à son sujet.

Si vous voulez comparer à des PCs, il faudrait un thread dedié à cela, et je vous invite à le créer si vous le souhaitez vraiment.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mai 2006)

pécé c'est quoi ?  ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> SVP, il s'agit d'un thread sur le MacBook, essayons d'éviter de comparer avec des PCs, car sinon j'ai bien peur qu'un modérateur le ferme comme ils l'ont fait pour les precedent thread sur le MacBook quand les gens ont commencé à comparer avec des PC.
> 
> Donc il s'agit de donner son avis et poser des questions sur le MacBook, or comparaison avec les PC, c'est à dire ce qu'on en pense, et les eventuelles question qu'on peut avoir à son sujet.
> 
> Si vous voulez comparer à des PCs, il faudrait un thread dedié à cela, et je vous invite à le créer si vous le souhaitez vraiment.



justement ,G posé une question t'aleur :
les 2 barettes peuvent etre différente (256 +1Go)??


----------



## Alex6 (21 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> justement ,G posé une question t'aleur :
> les 2 barettes peuvent etre différente (256 +1Go)??



Les deux barettes peuvent être différentes mais dans ce cas tu perds le bénéfice du dual channel


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Les deux barettes peuvent être différentes mais dans ce cas tu perds le bénéfice du dual channel



C a dire?
ca ira moins vite?
comme les iMac G5 ?

parce que sur mon power mac G5 ,G pas le choix ,elles DOIVENT etre identiques.


----------



## McSly (21 Mai 2006)

Fabien_smv a dit:
			
		

> Pas juste, c'est toujours pas expédié pour moi.
> 
> Vous l'avez commandé quand si c'est pas trop indiscret ?


Commandé le jeudi soir (2 jours après sa sortie)


----------



## Frodon (21 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> justement ,G posé une question t'aleur :
> les 2 barettes peuvent etre différente (256 +1Go)??



Oui elle peuvent être de taille différente, mais c'est mieux d'en mettre 2 de même taille car tu as alors de meilleures performances.

Je cite le manuel du MacBook à ce sujet:



> For best performance, fill both memory slots and install an equal memory module in
> each slot. The maximum amount of memory you can install in your MacBook is 2 GB,
> using one 1 GB DIMM in each memory slot.


----------



## pim (21 Mai 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C a dire?
> ca ira moins vite?
> comme les iMac G5 ?
> 
> parce que sur mon power mac G5 ,G pas le choix ,elles DOIVENT etre identiques.


Non c moins sensible que sur un iMac G5, les marques des Ram peuvent être différentes.

Et de toute façon le Dual Channel ce n'est que pour profiter d'un débit de communication avec la Ram à 10,7 Gbds, donc ne pas l'avoir ne change pas énormément le comportement de la machine. Attention, c'est ce qui était constaté sur les G5, pour le MacBook il faudrait que quelqu'un teste pour toi.

_Edit_ : grillé par le fameux Hobbit


----------



## belzebuth (21 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais la chose que j'aimerai savoir si il lit directement une video HD en 720p



ben ouais... avec mon core duo 1.83 je peux lire 2 vidéos 1080 en même temps sans aucun ralentissement...

je sias pas pq apple dit qu'il faut un core duo 2GHz pour les 1080, c'est bizarre...

car une vidéo prend environ 60% des ressources, pas plus...


----------



## Lamar (21 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire
> 
> Visiblement on est pas mal à avoir fait un saut à la digitale! Mais nous on a fait tir groupé avec imimi, ikiki, golf, lemmy, le magi61 et moi-même!!
> 
> Pour la photo de famille, c'est par ici



dites, l'isight intégrée n'est pas de très bonne qualité, j'ai l'impression que les couleurs ne sont pas très bien respectées, non ?


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mai 2006)

Vite petit Macbook Noir come with me :love:...


----------



## moPod (21 Mai 2006)

Bon...alors, quelqu'un sait si, quand on change le disque dur nous même, on fait sauter la garantie ?

Hein ? Personne ? J'ai pas réussi a trouver une réponse claire et convainquante, parce 230&#8364; l'option 120 Go, ya moins cher chez MacWay, et surement encore moins ailleurs (d'ailleurs si vous savez ou... ).

Alors ?

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiheu 

+++ moPod +++


----------



## Alex6 (21 Mai 2006)

moPod a dit:
			
		

> Bon...alors, quelqu'un sait si, quand on change le disque dur nous même, on fait sauter la garantie ?
> 
> Hein ? Personne ? J'ai pas réussi a trouver une réponse claire et convainquante, parce 230 l'option 120 Go, ya moins cher chez MacWay, et surement encore moins ailleurs (d'ailleurs si vous savez ou... ).
> 
> ...



Un petit coup de fil à l'apple store peut être ?


----------



## moPod (21 Mai 2006)

Oué enfin un dimanche...j'ai ni l'envie et autre chose à faire...peut être que quelqu'un m'a devancé et je voulais en être informé...autrement je verrais ca demain oui...

Mon MacBook Pro de 3 mois est tjrs à vendre !! 

moPod+


----------



## arthur74 (21 Mai 2006)

Mon MacBook est toujours (Depuis hier 21h43 Heure de Chine) dans les airs, entre Suzhou et Amsterdam .... pourvu que l'avion ne se scratch pas


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire les témoignages sur le forum de MacNN,
> Par contre ils disent tous qu'en 720p et quelque soit le clip aucun soucis, c'est toujours à 30FPS.[...]
> 
> Notes qu'à la FNAC perso j'avais testé sur celle avec les skieurs (higher ground).




Tu as lu la même chose que moi mais en mettant une video en 1080 on peut faire d'autre chose du style convertir un dvd en divx ?


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mai 2006)

Steve il pourrait faire fabriqué en France quand même....


----------



## arthur74 (21 Mai 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Steve il pourrait faire fabriqué en France quand même....



OOOHHH OUUUIII ..... dans une usine qui serait juste à coté de chez moi


----------



## IceandFire (21 Mai 2006)

ils vont arrivés chez moi en bateau en plus...


----------



## Frodon (21 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as lu la même chose que moi mais en mettant une video en 1080 on peut faire d'autre chose du style convertir un dvd en divx ?



Je vois pas le rapport... Un DVD c'est de la standard definition (720x576 pour être exacte), donc rien a voir avec de la haute définition (qui elles sont soit en 852x480 (480i/p), soit en 1280x720 (720i/p), soit en 1920x1080 (1080i/p))...

Et en quoi la HD aiderait à convertir un DVD en DivX???


----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> dites, l'isight intégrée n'est pas de très bonne qualité, j'ai l'impression que les couleurs ne sont pas très bien respectées, non ?


Les couleurs passent encore, mais les formes... :afraid:


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas le rapport... Un DVD c'est de la standard definition, donc rien a voir avec de la haute définition...
> Et en quoi la HD aiderait à convertir un DVD en DivX???




Ce que je veux dire la lecture de la video HD ne bouffe pas tout le processeur , on peut faire d'autres choses aussi gourmande en même temps ?


----------



## valoriel (21 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas le rapport... Un DVD c'est de la standard definition, donc rien a voir avec de la haute définition...
> Et en quoi la HD aiderait à convertir un DVD en DivX???


Je pense qu'il voulait savoir si il était possible d'encoder un DVD en DivX tout en regardant un vidéo en 1080p


----------



## Frodon (21 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je veux dire la lecture de la video HD ne bouffe pas tout le processeur , on peut faire d'autres choses aussi gourmande en même temps ?



Ah c'est ca ta question? Tout dépend de la résolution, mais en 1080p je pense qu'il restera tout au plus 20 à 30% de ressources CPU, guère plus.

Il vaut mieux donc pas faire autre chose en même temps quand tu regardes une vidéo HD en 1080p (cela dit si MacOS X guère bien le partage des ressources, y'a des chances que ca passe quand même, mais alors l'encodage du DVD sera très ralenti tout le temps que tu regardera la vidéo HD en même temps). 

Donc c'est possible mais pas recommandé avec une vidéo HD en 1080p par contre ca sera bien plus confortable à faire si la video HD que tu visionne est en 720p.


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est ca ta question? Tout dépend de la résolution, mais en 1080p je pense qu'il restera tout au plus 20 à 30% de ressources CPU, guère plus.
> 
> Il vaut mieux donc pas faire autre chose en même temps quand tu regardes une vidéo HD en 1080p. Par contre c'est envisageable si tu lis une vidéo HD en 720p.




Voilà , merci


----------



## yret (21 Mai 2006)

Je vous invite à vous rendre dans "mac portables" dorénavant où de nombreux sujets concernant le macbook sont ouverts...et nous fermons donc ce fil aux très (trop?) nombreux posts...


----------

